# Post your "Crackerized" hunting bow pics...or some of his neat string color combos.



## Crackers

Flo Green/Blue








Flo Yellow/Flo Green








Flo Green/Black








Flo Green/Tan


----------



## kclarry

The green and black looks good...


----------



## ETX

I want to get crackerized......can we see some "camo" strings?


----------



## Crackers

Here's one








Another


----------



## IBDBOSS

Go with Rootbeer/Bronze. Looks great. I almost did the Mountain Berry and Bronze. I am so glad Crackers ran out of the Mountain Berry and suggested the Rootbeer.


----------



## Buckwacker181

i wish i wasnt such a poor college student, and could afford a new crackerized bow.


----------



## bowhunter0916

*Ok*



Buckwacker181 said:


> i wish i wasnt such a poor college student, and could afford a new crackerized bow.


It is because you are a poor college student that one day you will be able to afford a crackerized bow!


----------



## bornagain

I can't post pics of all my Crackerized bows because I pick boring dull colors. He always jokes with me that you really can't tell my bows are anything special but I assure you they are. I like to be stealthy, walk softly and carry a big stick is my philosophy.These are some of the color combos he has done for me.

Brown and Black 3 times
Black and Green
Black and Olive 
Green and Brown 2 times
Black and Grey
Orange and Green

If you are doing an Ally I have seen that Flo Green and Black combo at his shop and they look AWESOME! That would be a good choice.


----------



## WesTDC

My Trykon
Black/flo. Orange


----------



## frankchugga

*question*

What entails "Crackerization"? Might consider if it improves my bow's overall actual performance. If it does, please tell me how. Thanks


----------



## Super 91

Black and blue.


----------



## ursonvs

sheesh mang...

drive the fifty miles there and take a look in the string drawer, that is what i would do.


----------



## smarch

dont mean to jack your thread but can cracker make a string that is dark green and black.


----------



## ursonvs

smarch...

go to the bcy website

www.bcyfibers.com

if they got the color, he has the color simple as that.


----------



## 18javelin

*Here is my bucknasty combo!*


----------



## mdewitt71

Flo Green and Bronze with Silver servings


----------



## mdewitt71

Silver and Tan with Green servings:


----------



## kclarry

ursonvs said:


> sheesh mang...
> 
> drive the fifty miles there and take a look in the string drawer, that is what i would do.


Its a little more than 50 miles...I am thinking about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## kclarry

Crackers said:


> Here's one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another


I really like the combo on that guardian...

I also am getting my 3d bow done, its a chrome ally...I was thinking about something pretty flashy for it...


----------



## Riverghost

What no one noticed the rest in Crackers first pic that says 
PROTOTYPE:mg: :mg: :mg: I looks like the QAD HD..


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Seen the HD in person the other day. Great looking rest, and its quieter than the earlier models.:mg: 

Bill


----------



## Crackers

Yep it's a HD


----------



## rooster32

*Keep em coming...*

I just got my email to confirm shipping my bow to Crackers. Trying to decide on what colors for my MossyOak OB Bowtech Equalizer.

Flow green/tan looks pretty cool.


----------



## rooster32

Anyone have a Flo Orange/Tan combo?


----------



## selectarchery

His are the only strings I think are good enough to go on my Pearson bows that I sell. It's a flo orange/black and flo yellow/black combo that matches the flame in the logo on the limb. The translucent yellow serving is really nice and a real eye catcher. Strings are holding up great!!!!

Jim


----------



## RxBowhunter

selectarchery said:


> His are the only strings I think are good enough to go on my Pearson bows that I sell. It's a flo orange/black and flo yellow/black combo that matches the flame in the logo on the limb. The translucent yellow serving is really nice and a real eye catcher. Strings are holding up great!!!!
> 
> Jim


:mg: That is awesome!

'06 Tribute


----------



## selectarchery

Yep, his strings are top notch. No peep rotation after an entire spot season...then some 3d...then some hunting. He's got great customer service and he gives out these cool stickers that make your bow shoot better...okay, maybe they make your bow shoot only a little better:wink: :wink:


----------



## kclarry

ttt


----------



## Crackers

Couple more


----------



## Crackers

A Martin


----------



## rooster32

Keep em coming...


----------



## BradleyP

I was gonna get a Tribute in HD green and noticed yours in HD green also has the cams dipped... is BT doing that now?


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

i had flo orange/green , just take a black marker and color the string around the peep, the strings are blinding....see :wink:


----------



## Tweeder84

Buckwacker181 said:


> i wish i wasnt such a poor college student, and could afford a new crackerized bow.


Haha I agree whole heartedly...1 more year then look out!


----------



## Tweeder84

those dipped cams look pretty sweet.


----------



## curs1

That guardian looks sweet same colored strings I had way back in my DEC 1 days .


----------



## Crackers

Ok here's another


----------



## BowtechAndy

Hey, that BT looks familiar, is that meanv's?


----------



## Crackers

BowtechAndy said:


> Hey, that BT looks familiar, is that meanv's?


Nope not his, I did this one


----------



## BowtechAndy

looks good:darkbeer:


----------



## kclarry

ttt


----------



## kclarry

ttt


----------



## realmfg

Crackers said:


> Ok here's another



My baby looks so pretty... Thanks again Mike for the best work around!:darkbeer:


----------



## LetThemGrow

BradleyP said:


> I was gonna get a Tribute in HD green and noticed yours in HD green also has the cams dipped... is BT doing that now?


Crackers is...unfortunately, he couldn't do MO Obsession on my Tribute that was just there...


----------



## haole boy




----------



## joek03

So Crackers will dip the cams for you? No MO Obsession though? If you don't mind me asking how much does that usually cost?


----------



## team_TRX

Pearson z-32....................


----------



## meanv2

realmfg said:


> My baby looks so pretty... Thanks again Mike for the best work around!:darkbeer:


Sweet!!!


----------



## kclarry

ttt


----------



## deerslayer87

Im in the same boat..im also on the waiting list and dont know what colors to choose..I want something that no one has..Im sure there is one of everything..Very awesome pics guys..


----------



## AJBabcock

them bows look sweet


----------



## Crackers

For the Ross guys


----------



## Crackers

arrowheadtroutm said:


> Crackers is...unfortunately, he couldn't do MO Obsession on my Tribute that was just there...


Well the folks that do my dip work are trying to get their license from MO. I might know some thing this week


----------



## kclarry

Crackers said:


> For the Ross guys


I like those colors on that Ross


----------



## kclarry

Crackers said:


> Well the folks that do my dip work are trying to get their license from MO. I might know some thing this week


What does it cost to dip the cams?


----------



## BradleyP

You have a real eye for detail.:thumb:


----------



## GBgaurdian

Not crackers strings but Trophy Bounds


----------



## brian7.62

Is this string flo green and brown or tan?


----------



## Crackers

brian7.62 said:


> Is this string flo green and brown or tan?


I'll have to look at close again but I think brown....but may be tan lol


----------



## brian7.62

It is the same bow on this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=435550&highlight=green+strings


----------



## Crackers

brian7.62 said:


> It is the same bow on this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=435550&highlight=green+strings


Yep same one


----------



## brian7.62

But is it tan or brown? I think this is also the same bow that is in post #2 of this thread it is labled tan but it sure looks like brown to me.


----------



## Crackers

It looks brown to me also and I built the things lol The answer to the mystery will come tomorrow. But I think they are tan


----------



## NEMOshooter

I've got red and flor. yellow on my trykon. would show everyone but i'm not good at downloading attachments.


----------



## BlackArrow

I've already out a pic here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=459006

P.


----------



## brian7.62

Crackers said:


> It looks brown to me also and I built the things lol The answer to the mystery will come tomorrow. But I think they are tan


Thanks


----------



## Crackers

Tan


----------



## brian7.62

Thank you so much for taking the time to check on that.


----------



## Crackers

The good news I got today was the people that does my dipping will be able to do OBS as soon as they get their film.....approx 2-3 weeks


----------



## rooster32

Mike,

Sent you a reply email for authorization number.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## acuyouthguy

*my crackerized tribby*

Here is mine for hunting purposes 


View attachment 225784


View attachment 225785


View attachment 225786


----------



## kclarry

great pics guys, keep them coming. I think I have changed my mind on my string color at least 5 times now! But I really like the string color on that Ross...


----------



## Crackers

nutter one









Ok what's another host site....this don't like me no more


----------



## pirogue53

acuyouthguy,
That dropaway cord served to the back side of the cable doesn't look good. Is that the way it came back or did the cable twist?


----------



## VorTexan

He da man!


----------



## Buckwacker181

hey crackers how are the ross's your working on ending up, ill be sending you my cardiac when i get it.


----------



## KawVlyCat

*Declaration IV*

Here's a Declaration IV.
Its string.
Its arrows- setup by Mike.

Sorry for the not so good pics... :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## kclarry

KawVlyCat said:


> Here's a Declaration IV.
> Its string.
> Its arrows- setup by Mike.
> 
> Sorry for the not so good pics... :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


Did he do the arrow wraps, or did you? I like those...


----------



## KawVlyCat

kclarry said:


> Did he do the arrow wraps, or did you? I like those...


Mike did 'em.


----------



## kclarry

KawVlyCat said:


> Mike did 'em.


I noticed your from Lawrence, did you drive over there, or did you send it to him? KU fan??


----------



## KawVlyCat

kclarry said:


> I noticed your from Lawrence, did you drive over there, or did you send it to him? KU fan??


Yes Sir.. on both accounts


----------



## kclarry

KawVlyCat said:


> Yes Sir.. on both accounts


I am a MU fan, that was a heck of a game the other night against OU. I think that KU has a good chance of winning it all this year. I have been saying that since the beginning of the season. They should win the Big 12 Tourn, and make it to the Final Four. I doubt it will be "One and Done" with you guys this year. 

I dont really care what the K State fans say, the real rivalry is MU KU! They made this whole big deal of the KSU KU rivalry, I thought that in order for there to be a rivalry you trade wins every once in a while. KU has won like 25games in a row in Mann.? Oh well, thats my rant for the day I guess.


----------



## KawVlyCat

kclarry said:


> I am a MU fan,
> 
> I dont really care what the K State fans say, the real rivalry is MU KU! .




I totally agree. As much as I miss the ol' days where k-state played strong, I much more miss the old Norm Stewart days. The hate between KU and MU go back a long time in History.. A true boarder war. 

The Big 12 definitely has a new look this year and I think it's great. Should be great for the league too.

:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

New account so more pics


----------



## SilentSniper

Can't wait for the time that I get to ship my bow. The wait is pure torture!! :wink:


----------



## KawVlyCat

kclarry said:


> I noticed your from Lawrence, did you drive over there, or did you send it to him? KU fan??


My Bother and I drove over there.

kclarry, I read my re; post again about the above quote and realized I was vague (3 things). I can't edit it now, either  so... I thought I'd clarify. sorry man for being 
:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

I need a vacation


----------



## KawVlyCat

You deserve a vacation, imo 
:cocktail: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

I read on here you like a little Crown.... I'll have to stash a little sippin' bottle in the truck for the next time we `drop' by..?


----------



## Crackers

KawVlyCat said:


> You deserve a vacation, imo
> :cocktail: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:
> 
> I read on here you like a little Crown.... I'll have to stash a little sippin' bottle in the truck for the next time we `drop' by..?


A sip of CR now and again ain't......ain't bad at all :cocktail:


----------



## kclarry

It is really HAILING right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trs8804

Crackers said:


> nutter one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok what's another host site....this don't like me no more



That bow looks familiar. I miss it already. :shade:


----------



## KawVlyCat

Crackers said:


> A sip of CR now and again ain't......ain't bad at all :cocktail:


Good Man.. A good man, indeed....:cocktail: 
:darkbeer: :darkbeer:

Tell Gale, we (Mike, Jason) say hello and that we're sorry we missed her the last time we dropped in.. We'd planned to, but, well, you know how that goes...

We are taking our Grandpa Hog hunting in OK this coming Sunday so there is a good chance you will see us by then. I hope that is OK and the thought does not make you feel ukey: 

To anyone that is wondering about this Mike's work. As I've seen first hand, over his shoulder, he is what I'd call a perfectionist. Good work, better man and the performance, accuracy and repair record(0) of my bow from him will have me getting my next from him.


----------



## Crackers

I should of caught that (Lawrence, Kansas) and by the sig and the fact your brother is computer illiterate I now know who this is lol


----------



## KawVlyCat

Crackers said:


> I should of caught that (Lawrence, Kansas) and by the sig and the fact your brother is computer illiterate I now know who this is lol



:cocktail:


----------



## Irish66

*crackerized*

Hey, I am anxiously awaiting my new SB and contemplating buying custom strings, is there a huge difference in performance or is it mostly the "look"?

anybody know a rough cost for 2 colored set up from Cracker?


----------



## kclarry

From what I understand is you getting better performance from his strings. Not sure on price though. PM crackers he will let you know.


----------



## Crackers

Another








and another also a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY *Kara*


----------



## Crackers

How many more combos are there


----------



## cbump

keep 'em coming. they are freakin sweet, crackers!


----------



## BowtechAndy

Mike, is that last one a feathermax or an ultramax?


----------



## Crackers

*Zmax*


----------



## NJBowman

Mike I had sent you an email did you get it? Nice work. Can't wait to get my new guardian to you.


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Kara loves it. Nephews Razor looks like it is ready to slam a turkey, too. Thanks. We will be down when the roads clear up.

Bill


----------



## Crackers

NJBowman said:


> Mike I had sent you an email did you get it? Nice work. Can't wait to get my new guardian to you.


PMs get to me a lot faster then e-mails.


----------



## NEMOshooter

KawVlyCat said:


> Good Man.. A good man, indeed....:cocktail:
> :darkbeer: :darkbeer:
> 
> Tell Gale, we (Mike, Jason) say hello and that we're sorry we missed her the last time we dropped in.. We'd planned to, but, well, you know how that goes...
> 
> We are taking our Grandpa Hog hunting in OK this coming Sunday so there is a good chance you will see us by then. I hope that is OK and the thought does not make you feel ukey:
> 
> To anyone that is wondering about this Mike's work. As I've seen first hand, over his shoulder, he is what I'd call a perfectionist. Good work, better man and the performance, accuracy and repair record(0) of my bow from him will have me getting my next from him.



I also know this for a fact. after seeing mike take care of an issue with my trykon xl, and tune a bow like I have never seen before, he is going to get my bows to work on , period. He would not let that trykon xl leave the shop until it was up to his standards, which are very, very, high! 
I can't wait to take my '04 ultratec and have mike do a complete overhaul to a fine shooting machine the UT is.


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Back to the front page. These great lookin bows and strings need to be seen some more.

Bill


----------



## kclarry

ttt


----------



## Crackers

*Well it's been another day gone by so you ready...ok here we go*

















Those are start to finish


----------



## BradleyP

Can't argue with perfection. :thumb:


----------



## Crackers

Pearson, it's not backwards just wrong handed LOL


----------



## kclarry

"wrong handed" thats, great! my wife is wrong handed, I tell her that all the time!


----------



## Crackers

I just tell mine to swit.......oh forgot family channel


----------



## Livetohunt

Crackers said:


> A sip of CR now and again ain't......ain't bad at all :cocktail:


If I am not mistaken,good ole crown royal(CR) is made up here in canada about 2 1/2 hours straight east of me(Gimli).I could be wrong but after a few shots.....who cares!!!! Even with hi-speed down loading these threads with all the pics still take time so if I missed it sorry but I would really love to see a set of bronze and black strings.As Randy from american idol would say,they are "da Bomb"..............dog!:shade:


----------



## Crackers

1st page


----------



## BradleyP

Why do you like the "floating yoke" design?


----------



## Livetohunt

Thanks Mike but I guess I`m wrong.Those look more like orange and black to me......maybe it was copper and black???? It was kinda antiquish and black look.Ooooooh,I am sure the word antquish is so very,very wrong!!!


----------



## Crackers

BradleyP said:


> Why do you like the "floating yoke" design?


Many hours of testing with a hooter shooter a long with field testing. Besides I'm one that would rather shoot then play with twisting things all the time. I have had people show me how straight their top cam or idler was then I drew the bow back and ask how straight is it now....love the look on their face when it leans the other way now.


----------



## rooster32

Well..UPS delivered my bow to Mike today :rock:!!!

Should look sweet with Flo Green/Tan (like below) and the sling I got from beenfarr on this forum :thumb:


----------



## Crackers

Man that bow looks good.


----------



## [email protected]

TTT
i'm on the list!!!!!! YEESSSS!!


----------



## Buckwacker181

mike im hopin to send you your first ross cardiac in a month or so, i know you'll find some way to make it better.


----------



## Crackers

*Commander*


----------



## Ron Meadows

Don't my Commander (pic above) look purdy?

Mike it looks amazing and you're not even finished with it yet.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Crackers

Ron Meadows said:


> Don't my Commander (pic above) look purdy?
> 
> Mike it looks amazing and you're not even finished with it yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron



It's just the beginning


----------



## rooster32

Just received my bow back from Mike. It shoots great!


----------



## Crackers

*Commander Update*


----------



## Super 91

Man, that post would just about give a fella.....well, lets say it's pretty excitin'......


----------



## GinoD

ttt


----------



## AlaskaFlyerFan

I'm color blind. Flat black works for me.


----------



## gwmican

Crackers said:


> Ok here's another


Wow this is one of the sweetest looking Bowtechs I have ever seen!


----------



## nick363

Ok I am dying now. the keyboard is slipery from all the drool. I pm'd crackers to find out how much and how long to gem my Allegiance crackerized.


----------



## Crackers

*Finished Commander*


----------



## gashogford

Let's just say that there is a bottle of Crown Royal shipped with my bow, would it slide to the top of the list? :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## oliverstacy

*from what I've heard...*



gashogford said:


> Let's just say that there is a bottle of Crown Royal shipped with my bow, would it slide to the top of the list? :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


If you try to bribe him your bow goes down the list...not up.

Josh


----------



## Crackers

*Here we go again*


----------



## Ron Meadows

Those dipped cams look nice. 

Ron


----------



## Crackers

You ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## GinoD

*colors*

Hi Mike-

when you post pics can you tell us what colors the strings are? I'm still trying to decide...and I know I am not alone 

Thanks

Gino


----------



## Crackers

Last pic was Flo Green/Tan



GinoD said:


> Hi Mike-
> 
> when you post pics can you tell us what colors the strings are? I'm still trying to decide...and I know I am not alone
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gino


----------



## FatboyStew

*Anymore on Max4 Bows*

I'm on the list, and can't wait to send my Tribby Max 4 in, but I'm not sure of what colors I want on it. Does anyone have more pics of differend colored strings on a Max-4 camoed bow?

Thanks,

Fatboy


----------



## FatboyStew

*Dipped cams*

...Look great! What's the cost for that? I would love to get mine dipped, but I'd be a little concerned about clearance.


----------



## Crackers

*HD Black/Silver*








No clearance problems


----------



## FatboyStew

*Excellent!*

Mike,

Do you know how much they charge? Or, more to the point, How much will it add to my charges to have my Tribby's cams done in Max-4?

Thanks,

Fatboy


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Ah!!! my baby is getting close to coming home*

You doctor's are so good now days, I just want to cry this morning:wink: 

I knew the matching Cam's would set her off from other children.

Mike I believe you may have just caused much more work for yourself. Not that your not slightly busy already.


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers,

Post some pics of my Stealth!


----------



## SANDBAGGER

*Anything with flo. yellow & bright red combo ?*

Crackers, do you have anything with a flo. yellow & bright red combo? I would like to see the 2 colors together...... Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## archery22

Rooster32, What color strings do you have on post #126 ? That is a great looking set up....


----------



## Crackers

archery22 said:


> Rooster32, What color strings do you have on post #126 ? That is a great looking set up....


Flo Green/Tan with tan serving


----------



## jf69

rooster 32 
what number were you on crackers list, just wondering where hes up to. im around # 115 give or take


----------



## Hitman065

Ok I have to ask what is the process for getting your 2007 switchback crackerized?


----------



## Dropzone2006

heres my elite-martin- tech hahhaha


----------



## Crackers

*07 Stealth*


----------



## Crackers

*Another Guardian*


----------



## arkansasbowman

*haven't figured it out yet*



Crackers said:


> *Here we go again*




This one really caught my eye, it is very appealing :darkbeer:


----------



## jf69

crackers 
what # are you up to?


----------



## SANDBAGGER

:bump2: :focus:


----------



## bwhnter4life

Come on Crackers, 

No Pics of my new Girl 

That is o.k.


----------



## Mizzoukispot

I am not sure how this works.....I have been on the list since around October of last year, maybe before. I think. I dont have a number and I dont want to bug mike...


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers said:


> *07 Stealth*


There is my new baby!

Isnt she lovely.


----------



## SANDBAGGER

:boink: :bump2: bump for more colors.


----------



## Texbama

Here is my 07 Allegiance with Cracker's custom string and cables (fluor green and black). This is my first Bowtech and I have only had it for two days now but I'm lovin' it. Smooth, fast, and accurate.


----------



## Greg M

I got myself into trouble and Mike got me out. Got my strings delivered to the Land Down Under in 10 Days. Mike, your a legend. Will post pics as soon as I have them put on my baby. :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## straywolf

Can you buy 'Crackers' strings online and have my local bow-smith put them on?


----------



## curs1

Crackers will sell you some strings and send them to you, yes.


----------



## Crackers

*The brush is coming together*


----------



## Spikers220

Sweet brush Guardian....I'll Take It!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## patriotvft

cool looking brush guardian. what color are those strings?


----------



## Crackers

patriotvft said:


> cool looking brush guardian. what color are those strings?


Bronze and OD and the next pic will be yours


----------



## Crackers

Here you go Walt


----------



## gwmican

Crackers said:


> Here you go Walt


I think I just fell in love........I gotta have one of these! Which one would everyone prefer better, The Guardian or the Tribute?


----------



## realmfg

gwmican said:


> Wow this is one of the sweetest looking Bowtechs I have ever seen!



Thanks!!! You gotta see it with my stealth Stabalizer (Matching camo) BT Quiver fully matching camo (down to the quick release), Meta Peep also matching max-4, and a nice matching Sling..

Mike is the best. I dont think I could ever sell this bow:thumbs_up 

Thanks again Mike.

He does appreciate Crown, not to skip up the list but he deserves a bottle after you get his work in your hands...


----------



## patriotvft

*looooooooooooooooooooooooove it!!!!!*

i'm gonna be staring at this pic all night! actually until the bow gets back home. getting it crackerized was my birthday present to me, from me! i cant wait to shoot it!!! now i gotta save up some more dough to get a matching allegiance.



i gotta go pm some buddies to check out my bow!!


----------



## terrym

OH Man !!!!! Now I'm really getting frustrated waiting for my Allegiance 
And who dipped those cams on the Guardian? Is it expensive to do?


----------



## Jeff Cannon

gwmican said:


> I think I just fell in love........I gotta have one of these! Which one would everyone prefer better, The Guardian or the Tribute?


Crackers, where did you get that clear d-loop material for the limb driver?


----------



## Crackers

Jeff Cannon said:


> Crackers, where did you get that clear d-loop material for the limb driver?



Shhhh the chins said top secret 

I have really been waiting for that comment and few other things that no ones noticed.


----------



## patriotvft

like the new floating heat shrink tubing that works with floating speed nocks.


----------



## curs1

patriotvft said:


> like the new floating heat shrink tubing that works with floating speed nocks.


Heck he put the string on up side down....well really I did. I'm just using curs1 computer to post on. Too tried to log in as my self


----------



## patriotvft

*paging crackers*

mike, what camo pattern is the black ice on page one of this thread?


----------



## orrbull48

WOW!!! why are some of the cams bowtech cams dipped and others arent? does bowtech dip everything now or is this something special?


----------



## Crackers

BT does not dip the cams, I have them done.


----------



## orrbull48

Crackers said:


> BT does not dip the cams, I have them done.


how much is something like that? also how long does it usually take to get a bow crackerized?


----------



## Crackers

*Rytera Bullet X*


----------



## [email protected]

orrbull48 said:


> also how long does it usually take to get a bow crackerized?


dont know still waiting on the very very very long list i hear:wink:


----------



## Riverghost

More of the masters work.


----------



## ig25

*thanks crackers*

here is my hunting rig
the deer dressed out at over 190 pounds


----------



## ajensen83

Crackers said:


> *Commander*


anyone know what color camo is on this guardian??? any idea what it costs to have crackers do this to your bow????


----------



## Ron Meadows

The camo on the Commander is Realtree Hardwoods HD (that's my new bow  ).

Drop Mike a PM and he'll give you a price on whatever you want done to your bow.

Ron


----------



## ajensen83

sweet looking bow... I finally shot one today and I am thinking about getting one... 

is that cam lean I can see on your bow???

TOTALLY KIDDING


----------



## mdewitt71

Mike, what color combo is one that Rytera Bullet X?


----------



## Crackers

mdewitt71 said:


> Mike, what color combo is one that Rytera Bullet X?


Hunter green-silver-tan, the yoke is tan/silver


----------



## 'Ike'

*Whoa!!!*

Very, very nice!!! :cocktail:


----------



## cmherrmann

Crackers said:


> *Rytera Bullet X*


Thanks Mike it looks great! You have done it again, gained 8 FPS and I can't wait to get it back and put it to work. Strings are just the color combo that I wanted. I will post some more pics when it arrives. Here's to you :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

*Elite E-500*


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Life is good...that's *my* Elite being Crackerized! :darkbeer:


----------



## gbolt903

ttt


----------



## mdewitt71

boy oh boy, Mr. Crackers, I leave for Iraq in less than 60 days......thread is making it so hard to not go & buy me a new Lefty Guardian from you, to play with before I go. :tongue:


----------



## NCBuckNBass

mdewitt71

Keep you head down over there and come home in one piece and I'll be the first to throw a few bucks in the kitty with Crackers to help get you in a 2008 model Guardian. I'm thinking we got more than few AT members on here that would anty up for that to thank you for your service. What say you AT members---this soldier has it bad for a Crackerized bow---who's in?


----------



## BradleyP

Whats up with the cams on that Elite... they look "different". Whats the story on them?


----------



## Crackers

*S4*


----------



## oliverstacy

*wondering the same thing...*



BradleyP said:


> Whats up with the cams on that Elite... they look "different". Whats the story on them?


I looked at a E-500 this weekend and it has the same cams...HUMMMMM...

What is the story? Are they putting the E-500 back out with different cams?

Josh


----------



## Crackers

*Guardian*


----------



## intheXring22

Crackers said:


> *S4*



Man thats one good looking bow:wink:


----------



## davehc130

*not just Crown...*

Not sure if anyone else noticed, but I thinks Crackers likes Girls Scout Cookies. Go back and look at the pictures of the bow and look for the boxes.
Crackers, is it one sleave or one box of Girl Scout Cookies per bow when you are tuning? It think that is his secret. Hehe... On the list since Feb and can't wait for the notification to send on my tribute!!!


----------



## Crackers

*It's finished*


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Get outa here!!! That is too sweet! :tongue:


----------



## mdewitt71

That is a Masterpeice Mike. :tongue:
Pretty Sweet !!!!!


----------



## canam

Those are some bright strings on that last Guardian, lol.


----------



## Crackers

*APA*


----------



## BowtechJim

wow those bows look sweet


----------



## Crackers

*X-Force*









Bow cam set at 28.1875" (3/16) AMO @70 and shot his 365gr CX Maxima at 316 fps w/ 1/4" tru peep and loop
Bow is now 28" AMO @70 and shoots the same arrow at 324 fps w/ 1/4" peep and loop

IBO with this same set up is 331


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> *X-Force*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow cam set at 28.1875" (3/16) AMO @70 and shot his 365gr CX Maxima at 316 fps w/ 1/4" tru peep and loop
> Bow is now 28" AMO @70 and shoots the same arrow at 324 fps w/ 1/4" peep and loop
> 
> IBO with this same set up is 331


oh that is nice looking. 
those are nice mike.
ps you gonna share those girl scout cookies?????:tongue:


----------



## Crackers

Ahhhh sure, come and get them. Your wife owes me big time when your package shows up


----------



## Coues Sniper

Those cams look freaking awesome dipped like that. Great work Mike. Man i can't wait for my turn!!!! :tongue:


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> Ahhhh sure, come and get them. Your wife owes me big time when your package shows up


 ruh roh raggie....


----------



## tiner64

"pimping" strings there Mike :darkbeer:

sweet...


----------



## Blind Coon

*x force*

Crackers,how did you like the x force and do you want to play with a x force 7 when I get it? Thanks,Jeffrey


----------



## Crackers

Jeffery you must wait your turn LOL I sure wish they would put the cable guard up a little higher. I had to change the rest out which I didn't like because that dan rod is in the way. But alls good now bow is shooting very well


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Crackers...*

Mike, that Guardian color combo kind of looks like well......:tongue::wink:

















Thanks!:wink:


----------



## Riverghost

Mike, I know you draw more bows in one day than most people do all season what are your thoughs on the X-F


----------



## Crackers

Riverghost said:


> Mike, I know you draw more bows in one day than most people do all season what are your thoughs on the X-F


Well the first one I shot was my draw length and was 60 lbs and it wasn't bad. It is the stiffest hybrid I have drawn but that doesn't make it a bad thing. Daves is the first 70 lb one I have done and it doesn't feel bad at all but it's also 28" draw so I don't have to draw it as far. The draw cycle is far better then I thought it be and the only hard ship I could see for some one is pressing the bow. This thing will have a few folks looking for a new press.


----------



## Riverghost

Thank you :darkbeer:


----------



## BigWave

Crackers said:


> *X-Force*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow cam set at 28.1875" (3/16) AMO @70 and shot his 365gr CX Maxima at 316 fps w/ 1/4" tru peep and loop
> Bow is now 28" AMO @70 and shoots the same arrow at 324 fps w/ 1/4" peep and loop
> 
> IBO with this same set up is 331


Aint she purdee.....





:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Crackers

*Elite Ice*










Bow came 27 1/4" AMO 60 lbs and arrow sent with bow is a 388.5gr ICS hunter 400 259 fps

Finished bow is 27" AMO 60 lbs same arrow 264 fps

Now to the next one


----------



## Crackers

*HCA Stilletto*


----------



## Hemingway

HOYT!! HOYT!! HOYT!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## KDS

Crackers said:


> *Elite Ice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow came 27 1/4" AMO 60 lbs and arrow sent with bow is a 388.5gr ICS hunter 400 259 fps
> 
> Finished bow is 27" AMO 60 lbs same arrow 264 fps
> 
> Now to the next one


Hell ya Mike!!! Those look awsome and the serving color really sets it off.


----------



## kraiza

Mike you are out doing your self. Thats why your the best. I'll be ordering a new bow soon.


----------



## archerchick

Check out my new crackers strings!!!
They Look beautiful with my bow, shoot quieter and it even picked up some speed for me!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## archerchick

and a few more!!  Can't post just one!!


----------



## archerchick

:shade:
Looks Sweet!


----------



## archerchick

**********************


----------



## archerchick

one more...the colors look excellent!


----------



## Crackers

archerchick don't forget my reward for those purdy strings


----------



## archerchick

Most Definately will not forget 

they look wonderful :thumb:


----------



## archerdad

i noticed some of those bows have a different cable slide are they a saunders?


----------



## Crackers

If they are Guardians or commanders they are Suanders and the others are most likey Simms


----------



## Crackers

*Here you go Hemi, here's your chill pill*


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers said:


> *07 Stealth*



I finally got a chance to shoot this bad boy yesterday.

Man was it sweet. Held and aimed like a rock with virtually no recoil.

The man does great work.


----------



## Hemingway

:thumbs_up :clap: :rock: :set1_applaud: :jam: :clap2: :happy: :hail: 



Crackers said:


> *Here you go Hemi, here's your chill pill*


----------



## Crackers

*The next 4 bows is what my appointment brought in for me to do today*

Bow 1 *Synergy*


----------



## Crackers

Bow 2 *Dren*


----------



## Crackers

Bow 3 *Stilletto*


----------



## Crackers

Bow 4 *Allegiance*


----------



## t4daddy

I so can't wait, was hoping to see a pic of mine.


----------



## Crackers

t4daddy said:


> I so can't wait, was hoping to see a pic of mine.


Sorry but a 4 bow appointment kind of takes up a whole day. But there is always tomorrow


----------



## deer310sg

Hey crackers, do ya have any pics of a Vectrix. I need to get mine too ya some time. What are some cool looking string colors? Camo bow of course. Thanks.


----------



## Crackers

deer310sg said:


> Hey crackers, do ya have any pics of a Vectrix. I need to get mine too ya some time. What are some cool looking string colors? Camo bow of course. Thanks.


I'm doing a Vectrix now that is a real special deal but it will be about 3 weeks until it's back together and it will be posted here. 

I have another special project bow that will premier tomorrow and might even get it's own thread


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> I have another special project bow that will premier tomorrow and might even get it's own thread


Ohh, I know!!! I know!!! :zip:


----------



## Crackers

*This one I could not wait to start so here is a sneak peek at 12:28am*


----------



## Chiller

Crackers said:


> *This one I could not wait to start so here is a sneak peek at 12:28am*


 :thumbs_up Now that is sweet!


----------



## olehemlock

That is wicked looking. I don't know who's bow that is. But he better be careful where he sets it down this fall.


Crackers said:


> *This one I could not wait to start so here is a sneak peek at 12:28am*


----------



## ngabowhunter

Cracker did you do all the dipping yourself thats a awesome looking guardian my friend.


----------



## KBacon

Wow... that Predator dip is awesome... it's amazing how the bow almost disappears.

Crackers.. did you have that bow dipped.. or did the customer have it done before hand?


----------



## BradMc26

That is AWESOME!

I want to see on in ASAT too.


----------



## archerdad

what bow??? all i see is a grip....
crackers is starting to his own magic show now..:wink:


----------



## Coues Sniper

That Predator Guardian is flipping amazing :thumbs_up. Absolutely gorgeous Crackers. And congrats to the owner as well. Damn that looks sweet!


----------



## KansasNative

Crackers said:


> *This one I could not wait to start so here is a sneak peek at 12:28am*


You have got to be friggen joking. That would be something I would dream up and it actually exists?!&*%$#

A long wait for a work of art.

ckc


----------



## Sputter

*That's my Guardian*

All:
Thanks for the kind words about my bow. I love it and can not wait to get it back from Crackers.

For those of you who are interested I had it dipped at 
H2o imaging in Southern ILL. ( they are in the process of rebuilding there web page right now, but it is active here is the link)

http://www.h2oimaging.com

I found them to be very reasonable, timely, and to produce good work. Jon is outstanding to deal with. He walked me through the process, updated along the way, and even priority mailed it back to me. I now know where all my dipping needs will be sent...

Please feel free to pm if you have any questions


----------



## olehemlock

Sputter said:


> All:
> Thanks for the kind words about my bow. I love it and can not wait to get it back from Crackers.
> 
> For those of you who are interested I had it dipped at
> H2o imaging in Southern ILL. ( they are in the process of rebuilding there web page right now, but it is active here is the link)
> 
> http://www.h2oimaging.com
> 
> I found them to be very reasonable, timely, and to produce good work. Jon is outstanding to deal with. He walked me through the process, updated along the way, and even priority mailed it back to me. I now know where all my dipping needs will be sent...
> 
> Please feel free to pm if you have any questions


Sent PM


----------



## Sputter

*Great String choice Crackers*

Mike-
I forgot what colors you told me on the phone. Those strings all but disappear. I can't wait to get it back and start getting ready for Elk in Sept!!!!


----------



## Crackers

Sputter said:


> Mike-
> I forgot what colors you told me on the phone. Those strings all but disappear. I can't wait to get it back and start getting ready for Elk in Sept!!!!


I didn't tell you the colors lol I thought it would be more a surprise if you seen it first. It is brown-black/silver


----------



## Sputter

*Hmmmm*

Well I'm glad you didn't I thought I was just losing my mind when I started looking at the pic and couldn't remember what the heck you told me. I sent you a PM as well
Thanks again for all the help getting this back to me it's been a long wait :wink:


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*The fun begins*

Hey Mike,
Those four bows look almost as good in the pictures as in my hands.Thanks for setting me up with those awesome camo'd stealth strings and the bow tuning lessons.(With the hours you spent working on them I had to learn something)When all of their potentials were realized- the quiet, shockfree ,speed of all the bows was just amazing.Tomorrow I start the tests by flinging darts all day.

Thanks again,

Larry


----------



## selectarchery

:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## headofahessian

*Same colors*



Crackers said:


> *X-Force*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA wow that is crazy i have the same color set up on my X-force except they are winners choice! Your Bows look great Crackers! Any more pics of X-forces?


----------



## rebel88

*don't forget me*

just bringing it up so you would not forget me


----------



## oliverstacy

*amazing*



Sputter said:


> All:
> Thanks for the kind words about my bow. I love it and can not wait to get it back from Crackers.
> 
> For those of you who are interested I had it dipped at
> H2o imaging in Southern ILL. ( they are in the process of rebuilding there web page right now, but it is active here is the link)
> 
> http://www.h2oimaging.com
> 
> I found them to be very reasonable, timely, and to produce good work. Jon is outstanding to deal with. He walked me through the process, updated along the way, and even priority mailed it back to me. I now know where all my dipping needs will be sent...
> 
> Please feel free to pm if you have any questions



After seeing that bow  I wish more companies would use that camo. WOW!

Looks great.

After seeing that site...doesn't two of there dips look familure. Kind of looks like Elite's camo.

Josh


----------



## rebel88

ttt


----------



## Crackers

*06 Tribute*


----------



## rebel88

bttt


----------



## t4daddy

Crackers said:


> *06 Tribute*


 Like, three drops of pee just came out, I am so stoked!!!


----------



## 'Ike'

t4daddy said:


> Like, three drops of pee just came out, I am so stoked!!!


LMAO!!! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## ShootingABN!

:bump:


----------



## Crackers

*Envy*


----------



## Soumi

t4daddy said:


> Like, three drops of pee just came out, I am so stoked!!!


ROTFLMAO totally!! That was so funny! :lol3::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tiner64

Crackers said:


> *Envy*



Mike : its kinda like Disney-Land... where "The Magic Never Ends" :darkbeer:

keep on rockin' :wink:


----------



## Crackers

Yep just like Disney-Land, suspense and thrills. Just got 3D cad software so it just might be like Disney-Land


----------



## headofahessian

*X-force*

You got any pictures of X-Forces?


----------



## Crackers

1 or 2 pages back and you'll find one


----------



## Crackers

*These 2 walked out today*


----------



## gwmican

That Predator Camo Guardian is a Elk killer for sure!


----------



## gwmican

Here is my Truth with new Vapor Trail strings.


----------



## MUZZY 77

That Preditor camo is awesome why dosent anybody put this on any of the factory bows?


----------



## headofahessian

*predator camo*

Alpine has predator on their new sabre.


----------



## ultramax

Mike, I really like it when you put the DL and speed when you receive the bows and then the DL and speed when your finished.


----------



## Crackers

*New D3 40 3/8" ata 66 lbs 27" draw, IBO 312 fps*


----------



## archerdad

what is the b/h on the D3?

btw.. very nice...:wink:


----------



## Crackers

6 1/4" Bh


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> 6 1/4" Bh


 That would take my watch right off.... Unless I had a MeanV2 CSS!:wink: Oh can I say that?????


----------



## Crackers

Believe me it don't bite.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Believe me it don't bite.


:ninja::hello2:

:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## B.Butch

I'm new to archery what is crackerized is it just strings and what is so good about them


----------



## blktail hunter

I hope that one is mine:wink:


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> 6 1/4" Bh


thanks!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

bump:wink:


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> bump:wink:



I get those when I don't watch where I'm going


----------



## headofahessian

Crackers said:


> *New D3 40 3/8" ata 66 lbs 27" draw, IBO 312 fps*


 Is that a constitution?


----------



## canam

It's a Declaration. That is a special Bowtech that only Crackers makes and it kicks butt!


----------



## headofahessian

Awesome! Is the riser and the limbs off a constitution? Or does he make it all from the ground up


----------



## Mizzoukispot

ShootingABN! said:


> That would take my watch right off.... Unless I had a MeanV2 CSS!:wink: Oh can I say that?????


No it will not slap your wrist! I just picked up a Declaration III, used, and it draws over 30 inches. I shoot 28-28.5. I decided to tinker with it and shoot it long, as I am ordering mods. At 40 yards, my groups were awesome and I had no wrist slap. The thing SMOKES, too! I mean it is fast. Those arrows hit the bag HARD! I bet when I get the 28.5 mods, it will be my 1 bow....I can see it now...my 40 inch bow in a treestand!


----------



## olehemlock

I hunted with a 45" bow for 15 years and did just fine, I'm 6 foot and 230#'s, that D3 is going to fit anyplace i go.


----------



## ShootingABN!

*How we often forget the bows of the past!*



olehemlock said:


> I hunted with a 45" bow for 15 years and did just fine, I'm 6 foot and 230#'s, that D3 is going to fit anyplace i go.


Yep! Remimber were 44-46 ATA was the deal?:wink: Guess some just wanted to be able to shoot out of the truck window!ukey:

JK!:wink:


----------



## BLKBOWHUNTER

not crackerized but I think awesome string colors.


----------



## Buckbadger

Crackers said:


> *Guardian*


I really like that color combo on the Realtree HD Green, looks cool. I can tell it's Flo. Green, but are the other colors silver, served in black? Hard to tell with my computer, just curious for my next string, Thanks


----------



## Crackers

headofahessian said:


> Awesome! Is the riser and the limbs off a constitution? Or does he make it all from the ground up


Nope...ground up


----------



## headofahessian

*impressive!*

how long have you been making those? Thats really cool! Does bowtech make the riser and all that to your specs, or does bowtech even get to touch the bows?


----------



## Crackers

*Allegiance 28.5" 60 lbs 372.6gr arrow 285fps
matching STS - Limb driver rest*


----------



## curs1

That alley is just plain wrong :wink: Now try to figure out a way so I can gain 2 inches of dl lmao. Looks great Mike


----------



## ig25

*crackers dec 4*

the BH on the d-4's he builds are better.
my d-4 halls a-- best hunting bow out there. 46 total length makes them very forgiving and at 63 pounds and 70 grains over ibo 325fps
back on post 185 you can see mine


----------



## Crackers

curs1 said:


> That alley is just plain wrong :wink: Now try to figure out a way so I can gain 2 inches of dl lmao. Looks great Mike


I don't think it could ever happen


----------



## BowtechJim

how much for a d3?


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat

Any Vectrix pics?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Tech Defender said:


> Any Vectrix pics?


Yea lets see one.:wink:


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Yea lets see one.:wink:


You will in a couple days.....then again in a couple after that....and one is really going to be trick


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> You will in a couple days.....then again in a couple after that....and one is really going to be trick


:secret::mg:


----------



## Crackers

Tech Defender said:


> Any Vectrix pics?


Getting closer


----------



## Crackers

*Couple E-500's*


















Oh the Vectrix pics are up on the Vectrix thread


----------



## natec63

Man, that E500 w/ the orange string/cables sure looks good! I'll have to put this page in my favorites. 

Oh, wait, I can just open my bow case and look at it!


----------



## BSeals71

Dose sending a bow out to get dipped (H20 imageing for example) affect the warranty in any way?
Bowtech
PSE
Elite

?


----------



## Crackers

*S4*


----------



## Crackers

BSeals71 said:


> Dose sending a bow out to get dipped (H20 imageing for example) affect the warranty in any way?
> Bowtech
> PSE
> Elite
> 
> ?


Depending on who has it done for you, BT and Martin are fine with me doing it.......Mathews and Hoyt will void the warranty and the other companies I'm not sure of


----------



## BSeals71

PM Sent



Crackers said:


> Depending on who has it done for you, BT and Martin are fine with me doing it.......Mathews and Hoyt will void the warranty and the other companies I'm not sure of


----------



## Crackers

*X Force 29" @ 70 lbs as it sets 343 fps*


----------



## archerdad

oh yeah.. those are sweet!!:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Yep he was happy also when he walked out this evening


----------



## archerdad

lol... i wonder why...:tongue:


----------



## CTA

Mike did an awesome job. Those speeds are with peep and loop, by the way. :darkbeer:


----------



## kclarry

Is Mike in the shop today, I am trying to call him and no one is answering...


----------



## olehemlock

Pm sent:secret:


kclarry said:


> Is Mike in the shop today, I am trying to call him and no one is answering...


----------



## B Squared

kclarry said:


> Is Mike in the shop today, I am trying to call him and no one is answering...


I dont think he opens until 1:00pm


----------



## Crackers

B Squared said:


> I dont think he opens until 1:00pm


Noon and it's because I'm here late and the morning is no phones so I can get something done


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> Noon and it's because I'm here late and the morning is no phones so I can get something done


Ha! yoga and aroma therapy candles.. hee hee...:wink:


----------



## Crackers

*Hoyt Vectrix*


----------



## Crackers

*SwitchBack*


----------



## Jay in Ks

*Crackers*

Hi Mike this is Jay, just curious what string color you ended up putting on my CougarIII? Any pics? 
Jay


----------



## archerdad

that flo orange just burned out my retinas...lol those are cool.


----------



## Ringtail

Crackers said:


> *It's finished*


Could Mr Carter or someone please tell me what sight this Guardian wears? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## archerdad

looks like a viper.


----------



## Hemingway

Ringtail said:


> Could Mr Carter or someone please tell me what sight this Guardian wears? I'm not familiar with it.


This one...










http://www.viperarcheryproducts.com/microtune.html


----------



## Ringtail

thank you Hemingway

Kevin


----------



## Hemingway

Ringtail said:


> thank you Hemingway
> 
> Kevin


Anytime... :thumb:


----------



## carcrzy812

Hello i was just wondering if carters does the string loops and wrist slings as well as the matching lanyard for the dropaway rest that i see on here im either buying a guadian or an allegiance this week once i get to shoot both of them and decide and would like to have some work done on it for next year thank you in advance

Frank


----------



## spatan

*spatan*

Some mighty nice lookin strings Mike. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## RayneStorm

I was wondering what color strings are on that vectrix above that switchy? It looks like brown and some shade of orange, but I like that shade of orange.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## choogiem

*what is the charge*

What would a new set of strings on a bowtech extreme VFT cost and some of the the magic dust cost?


----------



## Crackers

RayneStorm said:


> I was wondering what color strings are on that vectrix above that switchy? It looks like brown and some shade of orange, but I like that shade of orange.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben


Sunset Orange/Tan


----------



## Crackers

*Guardian*


----------



## Crackers

*06 Allegiance*


----------



## Crackers

*05 Allegiance*


----------



## Crackers

*Guardian*


----------



## Crackers

*Allegiance*


----------



## Danny279

Mike, I sent you another PM.

Danny279


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

i'm on the list!!!

yeah baby!!!

thanks mike!


----------



## DanBlacksher

Crackers,

Do you have any pictures of a Drenaline that has been finished, and what is the average price of getting your bow crackerized.

Thank you,
Dan


----------



## tylerolsen12

i am pretty sure it costs a 100 bucks to get it crackerized i bet the is some drens on his website


----------



## Big Crow

Just had my Cracker's stings put on my Vectrix today pics will come soon


----------



## quarup

*Predator Stealth*

Here's a customized Predator Camo Stealth...


----------



## kclarry

Well I finally went and got my bow crackerized yesterday. I got the yellow and silver strings on my bow with a G5 peep. 

I met Crackers, he is such a cool guy. I will be back there for sure. The next bow I buy will be from there, no doubt! Also met some new friends from AT up there...

Mike shot my bow through the chrono before the new strings...312 fps.
After he put the strings on...316 fps, then put the peep in and didnt loose anything. 
Thats with a 29" draw, 70# limbs, and around 400gr arrow. He also shot a 350gr (IBO) at 323 fps! I would recommend his strings to anyone.

My brother in law also got his Tribute done (flo green and black). He is now shooting 295 fps (29" draw, 72# limbs and over 400gr arrow). Mike shot his 350gr arrow @ 312 fps!

Thanks Mike!


----------



## FatboyStew

*Crackers shooting my 80# 06 Tribute*

I made the tirp to Carter's from Illinois yesterday (5 hours one way); and let me just say it was well worth it. My wife and friends couldn't believe I travelled that far to have my bow "tuned". Well, after telling and showing them how it shot, they all realize it was time well spent. It was a pleasure meeting and spending some time with Mike. He's a great guy, and he's a pleasure to do busines with. He took his time, and made sure everything was perfect. He had to draw/shoot the bow several times, but Mike was up to the task. I love the strings and the color combo. The bow is shooting great. It's quieter and faster, even with a peep on it now. Set at 77 pounds, it's shooting a 385 gr arrow at 307 fps, 27.5 inch draw!!! It's shooting my hunting arrows (423 gr) at 295 fps! That's with string loop, extra serving for the CSS, and a peep! Mike did wonders for my bow! It was great meeting him and a pleasure meeting some fellow ATers as well.

He tuned my son's 05 Liberty, and it's shooting much better, too. You'll have to excuse my daughter, she's crazy. I don't think she wanted me to use the last pic, but it was one of the best ones of the bow.

Gret job, Mike!

Fatboy Stew


----------



## ShootingABN!

Cool rigs....

Great work Crackers!:wink:


----------



## Crackers

*LH Guardian w/3 color string*


----------



## Hemingway

Mike, have you used Halo serving much? I know you typically use 3D, but I'm curious as to your opinions about the Halo...


----------



## Crackers

Hemingway said:


> Mike, have you used Halo serving much? I know you typically use 3D, but I'm curious as to your opinions about the Halo...


NO NO I do not use 3D.....much to big. I use Halo .014 on all the single cam servings now but so far that's it. Check out the price of that stuff for a pound of thread.


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> NO NO I do not use 3D.....much to big. I use Halo .014 on all the single cam servings now but so far that's it. Check out the price of that stuff for a pound of thread.


Ooops, sorry... thought you said 3D :embara: So what are you using on the binary cams?

I know the Halo is expensive, but what's your take on it... is it the separation fix that people say it is?


----------



## Toby from MO

Thanks for the great work Mike...needless to say I very happy with the results. Your attention to detail is second to none....these strings are a work of art. 



















Here are the specs: 
69 lb 
29 1/2" AMO DL 
375 gr. GT Pro Series 22 
Whisker Bisquit 
Meta Peep 
Loop 
Kisser 
= 326fps 

350gr arrow = 337fps 

All speeds...shot through the bisquit with the string equipped as you see it. 

Thanks again...well worth the $$$


----------



## kclarry

ttt


----------



## antlerhog

Crackers said:


> *Envy*


Maybe Im stupid but what bow is this and is the color of the camo standard?

Jay


----------



## oliverstacy

*no stupid questions*



antlerhog said:


> Maybe Im stupid but what bow is this and is the color of the camo standard?
> 
> Jay


It is an Elite Archery Envy and the camo is there Fall E-leaf camo.

Josh


----------



## ShootingABN!

bringing these awesonme rigs back to the front page.......:tongue:


----------



## kclarry

ShootingABN! said:


> bringing these awesonme rigs back to the front page.......:tongue:


ttt


----------



## Crackers

Am I going to have to post more


----------



## tylerolsen12

sure if u feel like it i love seeing your string color combos


----------



## Crackers

Dren and Commander coming shortly


----------



## aboutsocks

I don't have a Crackerized bow yet but shot with the man himself in Illinois. He is a nice guy and I'll bet the bows he goes over perform great.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Dren and Commander coming shortly



:tongue:


----------



## tylerolsen12

Crackers said:


> Dren and Commander coming shortly


cnat wait to see em


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> *LH Guardian w/3 color string*


Master he is......:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

rooster32 said:


> Well..UPS delivered my bow to Mike today :rock:!!!
> 
> Should look sweet with Flo Green/Tan (like below) and the sling I got from beenfarr on this forum :thumb:


hey that one is awesome........:wink:


----------



## Crackers

*Shawn's Guardian*


----------



## Crackers

*This Dren belongs to Abby*


----------



## ShootingABN!

nice....:darkbeer:


----------



## CA_Rcher12

classic green and tan.


----------



## jnwaco

That Envy is sweeeeeeet. I'm drooling.


----------



## Jeff Cannon

Crackers said:


> *This Dren belongs to Abby*


Hey Mike, how about some if the speeds you are getting from the Drens?


----------



## Crackers

The dren is 28" and 70lbs. It is now shooting 282 fps as pictured with a 400gr arrow and 303 fps IBO


----------



## Crackers

*Commander with one of our new grips*


----------



## Crackers

*S4 with Furous XL cams w/X system*


----------



## archerdad

oh those last 2 are sweet.


----------



## mdewitt71

Mike, them grips are looking sweet, got anymore new styles and colors? :tongue:


----------



## Crackers

mdewitt71 said:


> Mike, them grips are looking sweet, got anymore new styles and colors? :tongue:


Be more tomorrow and we are playing with different styles


----------



## Crackers

The above pic of the S4 was taken right after I put it together but I had to change the specs a bit but wanted to post the pic so the customer could see it. The cam rotation with my corrected specs looks like this and I don't want guys shooting the Furious cams thinking that I had changed the rotation


----------



## Back Country

Mike

My Commander looks totally awesome, now I am really getting excited.


----------



## Crackers

Another grip


----------



## BowtechJim

wow i like the grips how much?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Right on point!:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Black Grey


----------



## tylerolsen12

crackers how much r the grips they look awesome


----------



## Crackers

Questions about grips......send PM


----------



## Death Draw

Can you post some pics of 2006 Trykon Xl's that have been crackerized. Thanks


----------



## sigfla

Does crackers ever sell "crackerized bows"?


----------



## Hemingway

sigfla said:


> Does crackers ever sell "crackerized bows"?


Yes, he's a Bowtech, Martin, and Pearson dealer... perhaps other's I'm unaware of (Mike?)


----------



## Crackers

We also do these


----------



## HoytFlinger

Always have to look when Crackers posts on this thread. Never know what he is up to.


----------



## Hemingway

Yep, forgot Rytera :embara:


----------



## ribsrdone

Crackers what camo pattern is the LH Guardian in posts 361 and 377? Also, what three colors did you use in the string? Same questions for the Commander in post 386. Thanks for the help. Your work is great to look at. Would you also PM me and let me know how much the grips are and how much the dipped cams are? I have a Guardian in MO Obsession and am trying to decide how to have you fix it up. I'd like to wait until after deer season to have the work done. When should I get on the list? Thanks.


----------



## Back Country

you should pm crackers now about getting on the list it will take awhile. If you want an answer make sure to call him or send him a pm.


----------



## Crackers

The first one is black/flo green/metallic bronze.

the second is red/blak


----------



## sneak1413

i want camo cams on my guardian!!! those look awesome. im jealous.


----------



## kclarry

ttt


----------



## Twinsfan

nice bows


----------



## dynatec15

Crackers said:


> *Guardian*


WOAH, hows that guardian have camo cams?


----------



## rbeddy

pardon what may be a stupid question, but...
it looks like weights or something on each end of the string (near cams) on most of these...what is it & what's the purpose? i noticed that my friend's X force had something like this, too.


----------



## SET THE HOOK

there bowtechs version of string silencers they work like cat wiskers and string leaches, i think wiskers still work the best.


----------



## patriotvft

*speed nocks*

i think he is refering to the speed nocks. all i really know about them is that if properly placed in the right amount your bow will gain a few feet per second. i have no clue if they have another purpose.


----------



## Crackers

Trykon


----------



## archerdad

Trykon looks way nicer like that.


----------



## Tnturkeyman

*trykon*

wow, That Trykon looks good Crackerized! Thanks.


----------



## Crackers

*Z-34* This is one of our bows and figured since a good friend sells his with my strings....I would do the same and these are a different color


----------



## elmoore

I am on the list, can't wait to GET THE CALL!!! :wink:


----------



## selectarchery

Gotta say that I like that color combo on the Z-34...my eyes are on fire staring at it!!!! Might have to be the color combo for the 08s...I have a demo here shooting 304 at 28" that would look good with a set of those new ones...whaddya think Crackers?

Jim


----------



## Hitman065

Cant wait for my turn on the list I am going with the hardwoods HD


----------



## Supershark

bowhunter0916 said:


> It is because you are a poor college student that one day you will be able to afford a crackerized bow!


and doing so will appreciate it more.:wink:


----------



## Crackers

06 Tribute


----------



## Donnicles

Whats The Price For Crackerized Strings???? Man There Are A Ton Of Colors.


----------



## Crackers

MT Sport


----------



## hooknlargemouth

I cant wait to see my blue/silver strings, Mike should get my bow in two days.:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Crackers

The strings are done and ready...just need the bow. Dang I had a set in Flo Orange/Blue already done also that would of looked good um who's do we put those on


----------



## archerdad

tha camo cams just way bling those bows out crackers.


----------



## Crackers

Another Guardian


----------



## Tnturkeyman

*Crackerized Trykon*

That Trykon in post 415 is mine. It looks and shoots great now. Best looking and performing set of strings I have ever seen. Thanks Cracker. Well worth the wait!!!!!!!!! Greg Smith Went form 261 fps to 275 fps. I cant say Thank You enough!


----------



## hooknlargemouth

Crackers said:


> Another Guardian


Not just another Guardian.. Thats my guardian..:wink:


----------



## Takeum

Mike is becoming more like his Godlike friend , Mighty THor,, Perhaps we should change Mike's name from Crackers to The Mighty THor! Whatcha y'all think?
Thor - In Norse mythology the supreme god of thunder and sky. Also known as: Thorr, Thunor, Thonar, Donar, Donner, Thur, Thunar, or Thunaer. Thor was the eldest son of Odin, and was second only to him in the hierarchy of the Norse pantheon. He was also one of the most popular of the gods due to his relationship with mankind. Thor is often depicted as a tall, muscular, and vigorous man with a red beard. He had an enormous appetite and his ability to eat and drink great quantities is featured in several of his legends. Thor was the principal champion of the gods and the chief protector of humans against giants, trolls, demons and other evil beings. He was thought to be good-natured, courageous, benevolent, valiant and always ready to fight to help mankind, but he was also easily irritated and when roused to anger his booming voice and flashing eyes would incite terror in his enemies whom he was apt to smash to death with a single blow from “Mjolnir” his magical hammer. 

Thor was widely worshiped by Norse warriors but was also revered by farmers and peasants because of his capacity to create rain for the crops. Mjolnir the magical hammer was reputedly made by dwarves from the wood of a sacred oak tree, and not only represented the destructive power of the storms Thor created (the fires from heaven), but its image was used as a fertility symbol in marriages (in its connection with rain and crops) and in funerals (as a symbol of death and rebirth), and for accepting newborn children into the community (as a symbol of strength and protection). Such was he revered that the fifth day of the week Thursday (Thor’s day) was named after him. 

When traveling Thor rode in a chariot made from oak drawn by two goats, Tanngnjostr (Tooth-gnasher) and Tanngrisnir (Tooth-grinder), and when moving across the heavens dispensing weather, it produced the rumblings of thunder and sparks of lightening from its wheels. Thor and his followers undertook many expeditions to Jotunheim (Iceland) the land of the frost giants, and there erected high-seated pillars of oak. These they used to hallow new ground enabling the gods to protect their people in new lands. 

Thor fought many legendary battles against the frost giants defending and protecting mankind as well as the gods. His greatest adversary was the World Serpent called “Jormungand”, whose many coils encircled the world. After many battles between them which neither won, they were destined to meet and fight for a final time at “Ragnarok” (the mythical end of the world). At that fatal meeting Thor, the best fighter amongst the gods, succeeded in killing the serpent. However being busy with his own fight, he was too late to aid his father Odin who died fighting the fierce wolf Fenrir. After killing the serpent Thor stepped back and died himself from poison the serpent had spat at him.


----------



## Crackers

This one is from the 808 area code


----------



## archerdad

hawaii cool.
you are almost world famous now...:tongue:


----------



## Justin17

Is that some Phase Inhibitor I see hanging on your wall there?


----------



## Crackers

> hawaii cool


Well Dado is from Bosnia and Greg M is from Australia and I don't know their area code. I also have customers from Spain, Japan, Germany, Malta, Israel, New Zealand, Africa, Belgium, Mexico, Canada and those are just what I remember.


----------



## Crackers

Justin17 said:


> Is that some Phase Inhibitor I see hanging on your wall there?


Yep


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> Well Dado is from Bosnia and Greg M is from Australia and I don't know their area code. I also have customers from Spain, Japan, Germany, Malta, Israel, New Zealand, Africa, Belgium, Mexico, Canada and those are just what I remember.


can i have your autograph...?? hey wait you used to sign your stuff..getting lazy and just putting decals on anymore...j/k 
i am so happy for you.


----------



## willthebad

so how do you get on the Cracker's waiting list??? I just incorporated an Elite E500 and have been hearing some awesome things about Cracker's bow work. Nice pics too...the flo green and blue strings rock!


----------



## patriotvft

repeat offender here from the 416/905. when are we gonna see some updated pics of you and the bike?


----------



## Crackers

Bike is getting some new ad ons now


----------



## bwhnter4life

Here are my 2 that "Crackers" has done



















Thanks MIKE and GALE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RxBowhunter

IBDBOSS said:


> Go with Rootbeer/Bronze. Looks great. I almost did the Mountain Berry and Bronze. I am so glad Crackers ran out of the Mountain Berry and suggested the Rootbeer.
> View attachment 224197
> 
> View attachment 224198


Now THAT combination would look awesome on my Cardiac.:thumbs_up


----------



## Danny279

Crackers said:


> 06 Tribute


:wav:

Man.......that's just awesome! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Can't wait to get it back and shoot it!


----------



## Greg M

*My sweeeet little babies*

Just got my Vectrix today and she is one sweeet shooter.





























Mike...your the man.!!!...


----------



## atp

Here's my LX, not crackerized, though.
The strings are WC 8125.


----------



## Crackers

05 Ally


----------



## Crackers

This little bow changed a lot when done. Tomcat 60lbs 28"

Here you go Techie


----------



## Techie

*I can't wait to get it*

Crackers,
Thanks so much for doing what you do. Here is how much my bow changed.

256 fps on arrival... 273 on departure.

'06 Tomcat = 256 original

Tomcat + Crackers = 262

Tomcat + Crackers + FOBs = 265

Tomcat + Crackers + FOBS + Fast Mods = 273

and it looks great!

Thanks again,
:tongue:
Dan


----------



## Crackers

DIII 29" IBO 325fps I changed my on specs  *(Mizzoukispot)*


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> DIII 29" IBO 325fps I changed my on specs  *(Mizzoukispot)*


Get~R~Done!:wink:


----------



## Mizzoukispot

That is one sweet lookin D III that smokes! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Crackers

Welcome


----------



## mozy

Those of you who have dipped cams and/or limb pockets, did you send the bow to Crackers and he had it sent to be dipped, or was that something you did yourself before sending it to him?


----------



## Crackers

mozy said:


> Those of you who have dipped cams and/or limb pockets, did you send the bow to Crackers and he had it sent to be dipped, or was that something you did yourself before sending it to him?



All but a couple I had dipped


----------



## Crackers

*Elite Energy*


----------



## Crackers

*Not bows but something we're proud of*


----------



## huntingmatt418

*Mathews switchback....*

Mike, I sent you a pm. Just wondering if you do any work with Mathews bows? I'm new to archery and I bought a SB and looking for some setup ideas. Maybe you could work your magic on it.

matt


----------



## Back Country

Nice flag Mike, something to be very proud of.


----------



## Crackers

The General: 29" 70lbs IBO 308


----------



## archerdad

interesting cams....


----------



## Back Country

mike what is your opinion on the new cable roller and string suppressor, does it look like something that would last, or does it look like it might cause a few headaches. Does the entire Bowtech line come with them.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Dang guys sweet bows! I cant wait to get mine done! Been on the list since last winter


----------



## rhenj

I thought my beast should be included in this thread.:tongue:

Here is Mike Shooting it!


----------



## rhenj

And here is a picture of it after I got it back home, Very Sweet!!!


----------



## Crackers

*General 60 lbs 29" IBO 306*
I think I will borrow this one for my hunt on the !st of Nov...then I'll let it go


----------



## selectarchery

Oh my bright!!!!! Special thanks to Crackers for working with me on trying some X-cel material and deciding on specially served 452X (much better). What other string maker would go to such trouble???? 

These have to be the brightest strings I have ever seen...darn near burned my retinas when this was out in the sunlight :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## nickster

wow those are some awesome looking strings and i perticularly like the camoed cams on the bowtech real quality wory :wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

So Mike when will you have a Airbone?:tongue:


----------



## Crackers

*70 lbs 29" Katera started at 72 lbs out of the box and shot a 350 gr arrow at 320 fps. It is now 70.5 lbs and shoots the same 350 gr arrow at 328 fps Took forever to get him off those black/brown strings but we now have Bronze/Black*


----------



## jhoek

Buckwacker181 said:


> i wish i wasnt such a poor college student, and could afford a new crackerized bow.


I'm just a poor southern boy that wishes I could just get on the list to get my bow crackerized. Been waiting over a year now. In the meantime I'll just keep clubbing those whitetails over the head with my old bow.


----------



## ToddRinMI

I'm thinking about ordering a new Allegiance in MO Brush. I've never seen any Bowtech in this camo. Has anybody ever seen one?


----------



## rwells

Seen pics and thats about it.


----------



## Crackers

*A dads gift for his daughter. Diamond Edge*


----------



## ownmorebone181

Crackers said:


> The General: 29" 70lbs IBO 308


what color combo are those strings and cables?


----------



## Crackers

Flo Green/Tan


----------



## dartonkid

Crackers when are you supposed to get the airbornes???


----------



## Crackers

dartonkid said:


> Crackers when are you supposed to get the airbornes???



As Soon As Possible


----------



## dartonkid

awesome I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers anything new?:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Don't know I've been gone since Thursday. Went hunting with Bob Eastman of Carbon Express. I have to wait until I get to the shop Monday


----------



## WhiteWolf

Crackers said:


> Couple more


What bow is that with the center brace. Is that a Guardian?


----------



## tinman1

*Two from my Stable*

Here's my two Babies!! The '06 just came out of the box from a trip to mizzou!! Thanks Mike, as usual, AWESOME Job. It fits perfect, and has that fresh, Crackers feel!! Gotta Love It!!


----------



## patriotvft

nice bows! i think i need another ally so i can have a matching pair too.


----------



## proto archer

what the price of the new string setup


----------



## Crackers

*08 Commander*


----------



## Texbama

Nice bow Mike. Is that breakfast below the bow?


----------



## Crackers

Nimrod said:


> Nice bow Mike. Is that breakfast below the bow?



Energy on the bottom rack and headache pills on the top


----------



## dartonkid

awesome lookin commander, When are you suppose to get the Airbornes??


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Nothing says breakfast like a champion than blueberry pop-tarts!

I'm sure everyone wants to know what the BC on the 08 Commander reads.


----------



## gwmican

Crackers, does the Commander feel any different than the 07 model? I noticed it has different cams. Wonder why they just changed the cams on the Commander and not the Guardian also?


----------



## Crackers

Smooooother


----------



## klima2105

*red and white*

anyone out there with a pic of some red and white stings?!?!


----------



## Crackers

*08 Equalizer Max4*


----------



## Crackers

*08 General*


----------



## WhiteWolf

Nice bows crackers. I'll be getting mine next year.


----------



## deerslayer87

*General*

Man that general looks nice..I wonder whos it is..:wink:..Thanks Crackers


----------



## cardiachunter

awww i thought that was my general for a minute and got all excited..... but then i realised mine was with a bicky:tongue:
you didnt happen to take a pic of mine did you mate

thanks a heap


----------



## ShootingABN!

love them new ones.....:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

*post up...*

Come on Crackers theres got to be a new one out there.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Jim Hertz

*How farrrr!!!*

How far is Cracker from Chat. Tn. ???


----------



## BowtechAlly563

Lets see some more pics.


----------



## Crackers

BowtechAlly563 said:


> Lets see some more pics.


I have more coming and was hoping tonight but woke up ill so I stayed home


----------



## canam

That's MY purdy EQ up there! I finally got a break from my college classes to breathe! It looks awesome! I hope it'll be home soon and I'll post a thread when it's blinged out. 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Crackers

Finished


----------



## Texbama

Is that an E500? Looks good.


----------



## Crackers

Nimrod said:


> Is that an E500? Looks good.




Yes


----------



## Roland

*It's Christmas time*

 holy mackeral that bow looks awesome.

60LB E-500 with speed mods 28" draw IBO 312. Shoots a CE 350 maxima hunter 28" long @ 276 FPS. 66lbs of KE. Who said you need a 70lb bow:wink:


----------



## FatboyStew

*Commander & General Speeds*

Mike,

What kind of performance are you getting out of the General and the new Commander?

Thanks,

Fatboy


----------



## Crackers

*canam's EQ in Max 4*


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers,

What kind of speed are you getting out of that Equalizer?


----------



## Crackers

50 lbs 26" draw 276gr 282 with peep and loop


----------



## BradMc26

Holy Crap!

What do you think you could get out of an Equalizer at 60 lbs, 26" and say around a 300-350 grain arrow?

You are going to be hearing from me soon. I love my Stealth you did for me, but I have to have an Equalizer.

Man my wife is going to divorce me :embara:


----------



## redfish

Bow looks really sweet with the colors used.:cocktail: Can't wait to see it up close.


----------



## tnarb

Crackers said:


> 50 lbs 26" draw 276gr 282 with peep and loop


I know, you probably get tired of people asking. what kind of speed with the Equalizer at 28" 60 lb 360 gr arrow? I am looking for a new bow, and not sure what I want yet. I really like shooting 60 lbs, and I have a true 28 inch draw. I want something that will get me in the 310 range, be forgiving enough, and good for tree stands.


----------



## curs1

Equalizer only goes to 27 1/2 draw length


----------



## tnarb

curs1 said:


> Equalizer only goes to 27 1/2 draw length


----------



## jus'bowhunt'n

Have any DXT's had the pleasure of getting a "crack job" yet?:darkbeer: Cuz I hope mine gets here soon so that it can!


----------



## canam

Crackers said:


> *canam's EQ in Max 4*


Now THAT'S a beautiful bow! Looks like I'll be shooting it by Christmas! Yee Haw!
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Crackers

*82nd Airborne LH (that's right LH) 28" @ 70 lbs 334 fps*


----------



## patriotvft

gonna try and do some fishin with this question. got any pics of a certain grey guardian saved up anywhere?


----------



## patriotvft

crap, i forgot the bait.


----------



## Crackers

Dang I don't think so...some of you guys are in such a hurry to get them back I forget to take a pic LOL


----------



## ShootingABN!

Great work Mr Crackers!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Still working, we have Hoyts and Mathews, Elites and Bowtechs all receiving hoilday cheer


----------



## FatboyStew

*General*

Crackers,

Have you posted any pics of the General yet? I'd love to see some in Max-4.

Also, what kind of speed could I expect from a Gener @ 28 inch draw...Crackerized, of course. 

Thanks,

Brent


----------



## ShootingABN!

*This it.... Not Max 4 but.....*



Crackers said:


> *08 General*




:darkbeer:


----------



## shaffer88

bowhunter0916 said:


> It is because you are a poor college student that one day you will be able to afford a crackerized bow!


lets just hope that is true. . . me. . same boat


----------



## FatboyStew

*ShootingABN*

Thanks for the pic, I want one.

Do you know what kind of speed Mike could wring out of one at 70lbs and 28 inches?


----------



## Crackers

Well vision one like this in the Max daddy camo


----------



## FatboyStew

*Wow!*

Thanks Mike, 

That General looks great! I can imagine it in Max4, and I WANT it!

I'm just not too sure I want to give up the speed of my Tribute. The General is so quiet though, I think I'm gonna have to get one.


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Omg!*



Crackers said:


> Well vision one like this in the Max daddy camo




ukey:

:RockOn:
:blob1:
:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy: Oh and is that the one that when with you?:zip:

AWESOME! Oh and Merry Christmas to Mr and Mrs Crackers!:darkbeer::wink:
Aaron


----------



## Crackers

Thanks and this is the one that I hunted with Bob Eastman with. It was sold the day after I got back


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Thanks and this is the one that I hunted with Bob Eastman with. It was sold the day after I got back


no fair!


----------



## Crackers

Well there's plenty more, you can cheer up


----------



## BowtechJim

I need some info and or pics of the grips you make


----------



## Crackers

I have to get pics of the new grips we have as soon as they come in. The first batch came and went


----------



## gju42486

mike, cant wait for you to get the chance to work on the 07 slayer with the nitrious cams...have you tweaked any of those yet? Are they a pretty slick machine? Rob at mooseridge is going to be putting a green smoke theme on the riser/limbs/cams/sight with a black base coat...she should look great, just needs a good crackers grip and new strings to match. Hows those slayers feel after they have the chinchilla dust on them?


----------



## gbolt903

DXT'S please:wav::jazzmatazzes:


----------



## ShootingABN!

When I see this back on the front page. I'm thinking "Crackers" has just posted some of his Magic!

Anyone else got there Magic back yet? 

Come on post a PIC!:wink:


:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

gbolt903 said:


> DXT'S please:wav::jazzmatazzes:


Doing a DLD right now for test and review. I have a dealer who is on my string staff send me a bow so I can get it spec'ed out so what the heck....I decided to do my thing


----------



## kclarry

ttt


----------



## selectarchery

Crackers can do a number on color matching! Check out how the strings match the Pearson logo...


----------



## Crackers

Crackers said:


> Doing a DLD right now for test and review. I have a dealer who is on my string staff send me a bow so I can get it spec'ed out so what the heck....I decided to do my thing


I didn't get a chance to get pics of the bow because of the traffic trough the shop and needing to get this bow back to the dealer but we got 297 IBO 70 lbs @ 28"


----------



## Macaholic

a little late but still thinking of you!
Merry Happy!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Come one Crackers show us something new for 08......:teeth:



:darkbeer:


----------



## grumpygregg

*Crackerized Guardian*

Mike here is the pic of me and the bow back at camp t






The strings are black and red. I hope to get better picture when I get home.
















more pic's and reveiw to come.


----------



## Crackers

See what a little warm weather can do.....you weren't Grumpy at all


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Come one Crackers show us something new for 08......:teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> :darkbeer:


I'm getting there hold your horses


----------



## grumpygregg

It was't the warm weather it was the warm hospitality that you both showed us when we were there.


----------



## patriotvft

that bow looks cool but backwards!


----------



## grumpygregg

it's a bow for the gifted people( left hand) :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

It is and it's Canadian...like you


----------



## patriotvft

cool! i'm sure that bow gets to see some pretty big deer, bear and moose!, being from manitoba. pretty chilly too!


----------



## grumpygregg

So for it has only seen two deer this far (all we are allowed ) The wife bought it in august for me and we wore the out one set of strings already( only about 8000 shots on them) Hope to get out for more of a varyity of animals this year. The picture is of me and the wife camping in fargo nd. right now. we head home in the morning for a couple of days and then back here or further south for a couple of weeks.it,s :canada:going down to a warn -16 tonight


----------



## olehemlock

been quiet lately :noidea:


----------



## Crackers

olehemlock said:


> been quiet lately :noidea:


That's what you think


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> That's what you think


more pictures!:wink:


----------



## kclarry

I still cant belive that this thread is still going! Something that I started...keep them coming Mike!


----------



## Crackers

More to come after the ATA show. There will be Airbones and Mathews, GTO and XL's, Generals and Guardians and much much more


----------



## Crackers

*Gen Max4*


----------



## Crackers

*82nd Airborne*


----------



## ShootingABN!

They are off of the chain!:wink:

Awesome Crackers!:darkbeer:

whats the color combo on the 82nd? Flo orange and silver?


----------



## Crackers

Flo org-black/silver

There will be another 82nd on here later and may be a Constitution and a Hoyt


----------



## FatboyStew

*Wow!!*

I love that General in Max 4!

Does this mean I should be planning my trip up to see you soon?:tongue:

If so, I'll give you a call to set something up.

What kind of speed did you get with the Gen?

Thanks, and I can't wait to get mine,

Fatboy Stew


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Flo org-black/silver
> 
> There will be another 82nd on here later and may be a Constitution and a Hoyt


:blob1::RockOn::clap::hello2::banana:


----------



## Crackers

*Constitution*


----------



## Crackers

*Hoyt Pro Elite*


----------



## Crackers

FatboyStew said:


> I love that General in Max 4!
> 
> Does this mean I should be planning my trip up to see you soon?:tongue:
> 
> If so, I'll give you a call to set something up.
> 
> What kind of speed did you get with the Gen?
> 
> Thanks, and I can't wait to get mine,
> 
> Fatboy Stew



That one is yours and I haven't shot it yet. Got the strings on and it's now timed so playing is just around the corner


----------



## FatboyStew

*Sweet!!!*

I have leave planned for a few weeks from now; but after seeing it, I'm going to see if my commander will let me take a few days a little sooner. That looks awesome! 

As soon as I get word from my commander, I'll give you a call to set something up.

Thanks again Mike, you do great work!


----------



## mtdawg169

Mike, what color are the strings in post #505?

Thanks!


----------



## Harpinc

Mike,
Where is the picture of that sweet 101st you're working on???:teeth:


----------



## BowLogicLS6

Who did the cam dipping camo on those bows? I definitely want it done on my 82nd.


----------



## Crackers

mtdawg169 said:


> Mike, what color are the strings in post #505?
> 
> Thanks!


Black/bronze


----------



## MERCULA

Bump for Crackers new stuff and congrats Fatboystew ! That thing looks baddazz .:thumbs_up


----------



## dartonkid

Hey Crackers can you post pictures of the otherside of the 82nd?


----------



## Crackers

I'll try to take some of the other 2 I'm doing tomorrow. That one pictured above left the shop today...matter of fact they all did except FatboyStew's General


----------



## dartonkid

Thanks Mike, Looks awesome!


----------



## Crackers

Elite Fire


----------



## Crackers

*Tribute*


----------



## ShootingABN!

AWESOME Crackers!:darkbeer::wink:

wicked fire

Oh the tribute is tricked out, love the string color combo!:wink:


----------



## Crackers

There will be a few more tricked out bows shortly


----------



## patriotvft

what grip is on the tribute? nice color.


----------



## Crackers

FActory


----------



## RxBowhunter

Crackers said:


> Elite Fire


Oooooooooooo!  *drool, drool* Someone had me a napkin please! That's saweeet!


----------



## stanley2969

Crackers said:


> *Tribute*


My bow looks great Mike thank you cant wait to get it back:tongue:


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Just be careful. Call it an addiction, call it what you want*

I am telling you guys, becareful of this dude. He will make you do things you do not want too. My project Guardian is one of the ones way up the thread. I just knew this would last me a 2-3 years. Could not be happier right? Wrong. The magic Chila dust everyone talks about is real, but again I warn you, I truly believe now that it is not for your bow, it comes in the box concealed and spreads throughout your house once your bow box is opened.

I believe this dust will make you do things against your will. I said I was done, well at least for a few years. And somehow a week or two ago I find myself dialing this Crackers dude phone number once again. If I recall I was forced into another project this time a 82nd It will take sometime but this will be another piece of art by this master. I wanted to come clean that if you start down this road, there maybe no return for you. 

Of course this 82nd will last me years to come, I will throw the phone number away after this project is done. I will not visit any Crackers threads again. I will say no!:cocktail:


----------



## hayseedND

*"crackerized"*


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Yes I'm with ya!*

Crackers is the Bow Master!:wink:





arkansasbowman said:


> I am telling you guys, becareful of this dude. He will make you do things you do not want too. My project Guardian is one of the ones way up the thread. I just knew this would last me a 2-3 years. Could not be happier right? Wrong. The magic Chila dust everyone talks about is real, but again I warn you, I truly believe now that it is not for your bow, it comes in the box concealed and spreads throughout your house once your bow box is opened.
> 
> I believe this dust will make you do things against your will. I said I was done, well at least for a few years. And somehow a week or two ago I find myself dialing this Crackers dude phone number once again. If I recall I was forced into another project this time a 82nd It will take sometime but this will be another piece of art by this master. I wanted to come clean that if you start down this road, there maybe no return for you.
> 
> Of course this 82nd will last me years to come, I will throw the phone number away after this project is done. I will not visit any Crackers threads again. I will say no!:cocktail:


----------



## mdewitt71

Awesome work as usual Mike..........:darkbeer:

March can not roll around quick enough. :tongue:


----------



## 2wyoming

Awesome Work!


----------



## Harpinc

Just got my "Crackerized" 101st today... Shoots awsome and is smokin' fast.. 60lb. 28.5 draw,
308 grn arrow @324 fps. Thanks to Mike for an awsome set-up....


----------



## ShootingABN!

Harpinc said:


> Just got my "Crackerized" 101st today... Shoots awsome and is smokin' fast.. 60lb. 28.5 draw,
> 308 grn arrow @324 fps. Thanks to Mike for an awsome set-up....


Pic's man Pic's!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

We'll have more in a couple days


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> We'll have more in a couple days


:whoo:
:attention


----------



## Crackers

*Synergy Extreme*

Done this one today


----------



## speedy

Beautiful!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers!!!!!


:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## E-Force Kid

ShootingABN! said:


> Crackers!!!!!
> 
> 
> :hail::hail::hail:


You could say that again.


----------



## helix33

Here are pictures of My setup:
2008 Crackerized Bowtech 82nd Airborne Realtree Hardwoods HD Green 29" 70lb
QAD Ultra Rest Pro LD
HHA OL 5500 Sight
Archery Innovations Anchor Sight
Kwikee Quiver Combo Realtree Hardwoods HD Green
Shooting 343 fps with 350 Grain CX Maxima 350 Shafts and FOBS


----------



## switchback_101

I am looking for some BROWN string pics... *Before I come up to St Jo Mike I was just currious to if anyone has any of the metallic brown shades or tans or brown combo colors that would go good with my mathews realtree hardwoods camo... maybe brown and black??? you guys got any pictures or ideas*... I was thinking neon green and brown seen some of those pics I like that combination best... still trying to decide.... oh yeah and how much is just the green serving or color serving... that looks awesome when it is totaly matched up!!! Thanks everyone!:darkbeer:

Also I was currious to how much a string would be for a Hoyt Gamemaster and also a Bear Whitetail 44" AMO I believe.... I will PM you ... THanks MIKE!!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

*AWESOME rig!*

:darkbeer:



helix33 said:


> Here are pictures of My setup:
> 2008 Crackerized Bowtech 82nd Airborne Realtree Hardwoods HD Green 29" 70lb
> QAD Ultra Rest Pro LD
> HHA OL 5500 Sight
> Archery Innovations Anchor Sight
> Kwikee Quiver Combo Realtree Hardwoods HD Green
> Shooting 343 fps with 350 Grain CX Maxima 350 Shafts and FOBS


----------



## ig25

:darkbeer:
could that last pic get any bigger:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Still think this is PURDY Black/Bronze


----------



## Cwilder

Wow.... I just shot some thing down my leg . Great looking bow :darkbeer:


----------



## haole boy

Crackers said:


> Still think this is PURDY Black/Bronze


Those string are going to look real good on that GTO Ninja!


----------



## Crackers

Um that's if your nice


----------



## haole boy

that what she says


----------



## Crackers

I'll put some extra sprinkles on it for yeah. Did you have a good time at Don's, didn't mean to burn up so many of your minutes talking to him but you know I get talking to shop


----------



## haole boy

it was nice of him to take the time to adjust his draw length. I took 4 shots felt great and I picked up some fuse stuff and talked hunting and he sent me to agood mexican joint. Don's a great guy, you guy should get together and head west. Go to sleep already


----------



## Crackers

This one is done


----------



## speedy

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## olehemlock

Crackers said:


> This one is done


Looks wild:mg: I would like to see one in Predator Green


----------



## Crackers

olehemlock said:


> Looks wild:mg: I would like to see one in Predator Green



That could happen


----------



## Shott1

PM sent!!:wink:


----------



## naturesfly

Id love to have my syn xt done the same was as this one, too bad the wait is forever long I hear.




Crackers said:


> Done this one today


----------



## Crackers

LH 60lb 82nd


----------



## Crackers

RH 60 82nd


----------



## olehemlock

Looks nice:tongue:You got any speeds out of those 60 pounders yet


----------



## jdduffy

*string colors*

blue/green


----------



## olehemlock

where in the heck did you find the cat wiskers


----------



## ShootingABN!

naturesfly said:


> Id love to have my syn xt done the same was as this one, too bad the wait is forever long I hear.


Worth the wait it is!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

*Mountaindewguy*


----------



## Crackers

*New DIII [email protected] 300.7gr 324 fps*


----------



## Crackers

*Hoyt Katera [email protected] 355gr 315 fps*


----------



## patriotvft

*Dec Iii*

that dec III is smokin fast! probably a peach to shoot as well.


----------



## Crackers

patriotvft said:


> that dec III is smokin fast! probably a peach to shoot as well.


It is fast and fun to shoot. Almost forgot how fast they were, I haven't built one in a while


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Hey Mike, Those blue strings look way sweet. I am gonna have to have some for my D IV. 

Bill


----------



## Crackers

Wild Bill 71 said:


> Hey Mike, Those blue strings look way sweet. I am gonna have to have some for my D IV.
> 
> Bill


That could happen


----------



## mountaindewguy

i can't wait to get my baby back :teeth:


----------



## tnarb

olehemlock said:


> where in the heck did you find the cat wiskers


I'll bet you could use jig skirts for those colors. If you fish, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Crackers

*Mathews Dren LD*


----------



## "GOON"

That LD is a pretty thing!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Woah, there are some pretty bows in this thread.


----------



## jus'bowhunt'n

Crackers is the man! Still on the waiting lists..1. For my Lefty DXT which should be here in a week or so and 2. To send it to Crackers for some pixie dust and a string job. I am still waiting to see a pic of a "Crackerized" DXT and what string color combos look good with the new Lost Camo Pattern.
So here I sit waiting and :darkbeer:!


----------



## Crackers

*GTO 60/27.5 310 IBO, 371gr 280* Wonder if Justice will find this pic


----------



## Crackers

*Constitution custom 33.5/60 IBO 345*


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

I see it and I like a lot. I can not wait to shoot it!!!!!!!!

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Crackers

It was a little hard not to tell you it was in but I have to have a little fun too LOL


----------



## Crackers

*82nd Airborne with a little extra bling*


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Crackers said:


> It was a little hard not to tell you it was in but I have to have a little fun too LOL


You would not believe smile I have right now.LOL


----------



## crackshot1952

Hell, all he does it sit around all day long jawing with his buds. He could have it done in 20minutes if he wanted to.  Hey Mikie, I finally found you! How have you been? When you gonna come down to Springfield so we can shoot some hogs? I hear you are still putting up with brother John and he is still keeping you in biz. Hope to see you some time. 
The Bozenator


----------



## vhunter

Crackers, have you had a chance to play with a 30" gto yet, and if so what kind of speeds are you seeing


----------



## Crackers

No 30s yet but I should have mods soon. 

Rick you never told me there were hogs down there


----------



## tiner64

sweet GTO :darkbeer: that Black & Bronze just ROCKS on a black bow (JMO)


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

tiner64 said:


> sweet GTO :darkbeer: that Black & Bronze just ROCKS on a black bow (JMO)


I know it looks way cool!!!! I told mike to whatever he wanted and I have to say it looks sweet. 

At first I thought he was going to do pink and mtn. berry.LOL


----------



## Crackers

I only do pink when I really know the person....right Dan :wink:


----------



## capt ray

Mike,

What are you doing on your computer? Shouldn't you be working on my bow:wink: I feel like a seven year old kid waiting for Christmas morning.

Thanks again for getting me in.


----------



## patriotvft

i gotta have one of those dIII's. with that kind of speed it can hang in there with an 82nd.


----------



## Crackers

Oh no I'm doing a couple with pink strings now....see what some one started


----------



## patriotvft

come on now, you love pink!


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

At least it wasn't mine that go t the pink strings. LOL


----------



## Crackers

*Fire 28/60 312 with loaded string*


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome! 

We need more pic's from the bow master!:wink::darkbeer:

Great work Crackers!


----------



## mdewitt71

yep yep, Crackers is like the local dealer.....got everyone "Fean'n". :tongue:


----------



## patriotvft

where's the pink strings?


----------



## Crackers

*82nd Airborne 26.5/60*


----------



## vhunter

Crackers you out did yourself on that one. All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## curs1

that looks great. Miss Gale made a great choice again like always. Thanks Mike for all you do for Kim and I year i n and year out. Don't forget a grip if you have one please


----------



## Crackers

Man you remembered and now I have to take another pic because I do have that custom color grip for this one


----------



## curs1

I remember some things lol not all but some. Is that Red or mountain berry ?


----------



## Crackers

Red


----------



## Michael396

Dude, those are beautiful! You can't go wrong with Red and Flo. Yellow.


----------



## nebling

That thing is a WORK of art!!! :thumb:


The bows not that bad either! :wink:


----------



## Crackers

Evan here is your Grip


----------



## curs1

Your right it suits the bow to a T. It looks awesome. Thanks once again for all you do for Kim and I. Now if ups will only get here lol


----------



## tnarb

On the limb driver is that a piece of shrink tubing on the attaching string?


----------



## E-Force Kid

Thats HOT


----------



## curs1

Yes it is just to keep the tag end from flopping around .keeps a little spare rope incase something happens


----------



## patriotvft

that is one sweet lookin bow!


----------



## olehemlock

Crackers said:


> I only do pink when I really know the person....right Dan :wink:


thats right......I mite have to do that again:tongue: The boys sure gave me the business, not a problem, I can handle it. 

I will say this, it sure draws the Lady's. They just have to come over and make a coment...I will take all the atension I can get, even if they are pokin fun at me :tongue:


----------



## olehemlock

Not a very good picture, it's the only one I can find 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=151029&d=1148936038


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Bow is SICK!*

Crackers,

That bow!:jam::jam::jam:
:hail:






Crackers said:


> Evan here is your Grip


----------



## 30#PSEShooter

Cracker, do you make strings for recurves as well? I'd love to have a custom string for my PSE. What colors would do you guys think would go well with a metallic blue PSE Optima 66?


----------



## Raully

Crackers said:


> *82nd Airborne 26.5/60*




Crackers What speed you getting out of that bow at 26.5/60lbs????


----------



## Crackers

Raully said:


> Crackers What speed you getting out of that bow at 26.5/60lbs????


Well IBO with loaded string the average is 315 and with a 370gr 250 max hunter it's been 287


----------



## Crackers

*Capt Ray 55/27 336gr 285*


----------



## ShootingABN!

More?

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## moecarama

more! more! more!


----------



## Crackers

There is 24hrs in a day and I'm already using 28 of them


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> There is 24hrs in a day and I'm already using 28 of them


So how about some more PIC's with that extra 4hrs.




:wink:You Da Man!:hail:


----------



## phk691

Okay so I PMed Crackers. What else is there to getting on this list?


----------



## tinman1

*Awesome!*

That is a wicked 82nd! Can't wait until Evan gets it home, and I can see it in person. The pics never do the true justice for Crackers awesome work! Mike, I have found if you work three times as hard as physically possible, you can stretch it out to 32 hours in a day!:tongue:


----------



## illbowhunter

Mike

Have you done any in Flo Green/Black with Flo Orange servings.

Trying to decide on what colors to go with on my Vulcan. Decided on Flo Green/Black on strings and cables but just wonder what it would look like with the Flo Orange serving and loop.


----------



## Crackers

illbowhunter said:


> Mike
> 
> Have you done any in Flo Green/Black with Flo Orange servings.
> 
> Trying to decide on what colors to go with on my Vulcan. Decided on Flo Green/Black on strings and cables but just wonder what it would look like with the Flo Orange serving and loop.



Nope


----------



## illbowhunter

Crackers said:


> Nope


In that case I guess I will just stick with the Flo Green/Black combination. :thumbs_up


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

hey mike! any way to find out where i stand on the list?


----------



## capt ray

Thanks Mike. The bow looks great. Well worth the wait. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Crackers

*101st*


----------



## Crackers

*101st*


----------



## Crackers

*Elite Extreme XL*


----------



## mtdawg169

Beautiful work Mike. What are the colors on the XXL? Also, what color serving is that, bronze?


----------



## rocklock

the black and blue look really cool


----------



## ShootingABN!

18 pages!:darkbeer:


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> hey mike! any way to find out where i stand on the list?


hey mike! any way to find out where i stand on the list?


----------



## FatboyStew

*My Crackerized General - Max 4*

Mike did a great job on a great bow. This is the quietest bow I have ever shot, and its shooting a 350grn arrow at 297 with a 28" draw. Mike took his time, and made sure everything was right before I left. 

Mike,

Thanks for the bow. you're a class act, and are a pleasure to deal with. Spending some time shootin' the breeze with you is worth my 5 hour drive, the great shooting/looking bow is jsut icing on the cake.

Thanks,

Fatboy


----------



## illbowhunter

That thing looks AWESOME. 

I can't wait to get my Vulcan back from Mike. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## ShootingABN!

That bow is off the chain for a fly boy! (Hey if it weren't for the AF I couldn't be Airborne!):wink::darkbeer:

Awesome bow !!!! Congrats!!!:tongue:





FatboyStew said:


> Mike did a great job on a great bow. This is the quietest bow I have ever shot, and its shooting a 350grn arrow at 297 with a 28" draw. Mike took his time, and made sure everything was right before I left.
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the bow. you're a class act, and are a pleasure to deal with. Spending some time shootin' the breeze with you is worth my 5 hour drive, the great shooting/looking bow is jsut icing on the cake.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Fatboy


----------



## OldIndian24

Ok I just have to ask....I'm new Here but what is Crakerizing your bow do????

Mike


----------



## illbowhunter

OldIndian24 said:


> Ok I just have to ask....I'm new Here but what is Crakerizing your bow do????
> 
> Mike


Do a search for Crackers on here and get ready to read.

To put in short terms, he takes a good shooting bow adds strings and cables and tunes it turning it into a *SUPER GOOD *shooting bow.


----------



## Crackers

06 Tribute


----------



## moecarama

Those camo cams are sweet:tongue:


----------



## headofahessian

Got any firecats that you can post up?!


----------



## Crackers

I will have one shortly. I have one to do a before and after on and then it's for sale


----------



## fufanu360

man i like the look of camo cams... i am surprized the manufacturers arent doing that right from the factory... how much more could it actually cost than anodizing?


----------



## moecarama

I have a bow being crackerized this week;I am really considering getting the cams dipped


----------



## bbishoff06

*crackerized firecats*

i just got on the list to get crackerized wondering if mike has done any firecats to date would love to see one!!!


----------



## swampybuck

how long does it take to get a pm back, just to let you know when you can get on the list


----------



## bbishoff06

he pm'd me back quickly i think same day or maybe the next , he is a busy guy !:darkbeer:


----------



## illbowhunter

He is busy working on my bow :darkbeer:


----------



## illbowhunter

:bump2:


----------



## Crackers

06 custom Old Glory


----------



## arkansasbowman

*TTT great workmanship*

However, There are some very important pictures missing. :set1_applaud:


----------



## moecarama

Ya gotta love those black riser camo combination's


----------



## bowman69

The OG looks sweet Mike...Thanx again for the great service and excellent workmanship....Every bow I bought from you is a shooter and now this is a looker....:thumbs_up:darkbeer::rock:


----------



## DoeSlayer75

*Can't hardly wait*

Oh man I am excited to go check out the new shop and get my 82nd Crackerized next week....
It definately needs some magic dust...


----------



## moecarama

I cant wait to see what the Connie looks like::nervous s


----------



## Crackers

82nd work in progress


----------



## Crackers

GTO


----------



## Crackers

GTO


----------



## arkansasbowman

*thank you for the tease*



Crackers said:


> 82nd work in progress



Looking good mike, I knew I would be glad to do another project bow. :tongue:


----------



## Crackers

I thought you might be around her somewhere


----------



## moecarama

Maxed out in Max4:darkbeer:


----------



## Wild Bill 71

*New strings on my Declaration IV*

Got some new strings on my Declaration, along with a spring steel and a set of v-bars. Thanks for showing me all the other new toys, too. Super cool. Thanks for all of you and Gale's great service.

Bill


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

Man I can't wait Mike!!! We gonna be able to get this thing in the mail tomorrow???:embara:



Crackers said:


> GTO


----------



## mtdawg169

28" / 70# 320 IBO w/ peep & loop!

She's mine all mine!!:cheers:




Crackers said:


> GTO


----------



## Crackers

MY bow 50/29 101 355grs 290 fps. Still have to slow it down and switch rest. Just put the VT on to show some one the string cord set up.


----------



## patriotvft

cool lookin patriotic strings. man that thing is fast and at 50lbs it must be a creampuff to draw.


----------



## headofahessian

That string color combo is really neat!


----------



## ngabowhunter

Looks awesome on that rest. cool


----------



## curs1

Great job on the 101. But just plain wrong on 50 pounds and 29 inch DL lol.


----------



## illbowhunter

:jeez::jaw:

*That thing it wicked looking. *


----------



## Tim Z

*Great 101st*

Great pic Mike, cant wait to see it tomorrow. Too bad I already have 2 new bows this year.

These are not hunting bow pics but pictures of my Cottonwood with Mikes custom strings/cables


----------



## tunerguy

Crackers said:


> MY bow 50/29 101 355grs 290 fps. Still have to slow it down and switch rest. Just put the VT on to show some one the string cord set up.



Who made that limbdriver cord ??
is that a Schmidty creation?


----------



## moecarama

Tastefully done on the 101st MIke :77:


----------



## Crackers

tunerguy said:


> Who made that limbdriver cord ??
> is that a Schmidty creation?



ah.....who? 

I made the cord and the spindle


----------



## tunerguy

yeah he makes them for the LD's

its patent pending you might want to watch out

lawsuit???


----------



## Tim Z

tunerguy said:


> yeah he makes them for the LD's
> 
> its patent pending you might want to watch out
> 
> lawsuit???


You can not Patient a piece of string. And Most definantly not for something that is already on an established product. 

Let me guess he did what? Nothing but changed out the cord? Nothing at all wrong there. I guess we 90% in the archery world will be sued for using a D-Loop?

If it is the spindle.......Did he invint the spindle? Did he get permission for the HD modification? That Patiented also. Taking a product and just changing/modifying 1 small thing and trying to PPing it is also opening himself up to a suit.


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Crackers said:


> ah.....who?
> 
> I made the cord and the spindle


Looks like you like Schmidty's idea, it is hard these days to come up with something and not have it copied!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=575826&highlight=limb+driven+to+the+maxx


----------



## tnarb

Archery-Addiction said:


> Looks like you like Schmidty's idea, it is hard these days to come up with something and not have it copied!!
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=575826&highlight=limb+driven+to+the+maxx


While some of it looks similar to SSS, it appears different. If you notice it looks like the cable goes up to the upper limb, then back down to the lower limb. Unless I am just not seeing the picture correctly. I do like the way the end is served and connected to the rest.


----------



## Crackers

I have never liked the string cord idea but that doesn't mean that I haven't done it before. There is a ton of stuff I do or have done that people don't know unless they have beeen around me for years. No copy here I promise and the only reason I posted this was for a dealer to see what he was going to get in his orders


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Crackers said:


> I have never liked the string cord idea but that doesn't mean that I haven't done it before. There is a ton of stuff I do or have done that people don't know unless they have beeen around me for years. No copy here I promise and the only reason I posted this was for a dealer to see what he was going to get in his orders


I just find it very interesting that it did not show up until after schmidty has had it out for a while. The fact that you are just now showing it, and it is almost 100% the same is the part that makes me wonder.


----------



## Michael396

Archery-Addiction said:


> I just find it very interesting that it did not show up until after schmidty has had it out for a while. The fact that you are just now showing it, and it is almost 100% the same is the part that makes me wonder.


Why does it matter? Crackers does not sell them, so there is no competition to worry about. By the way, this is a Crackers thread, and you should repect that. You are not helping Anthony out when you do these things.


----------



## uncleted327

Do you own stock in what schmidty's making or what? I think Crackers is more than able to come up with his own ideas and certainly isn't out there ripping off everyone elses ideas.


----------



## Wishbone

uncleted327 said:


> *Do you own stock in what schmidty's making or what? *I think Crackers is more than able to come up with his own ideas and certainly isn't out there ripping off everyone elses ideas.




:chortle::chortle:


----------



## Archery-Addiction

uncleted327 said:


> Do you own stock in what schmidty's making or what? I think Crackers is more than able to come up with his own ideas and certainly isn't out there ripping off everyone elses ideas.


I have as much stock in Schmidty as you do in crackers!!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

So... i guess that you dont have any, cause crackers does not have any stock!


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Let's try to get back on topic. We don't want this thread closed.:sad:

Bill


----------



## Archery-Addiction

tnarb said:


> While some of it looks similar to SSS, it appears different. If you notice it looks like the cable goes up to the upper limb, then back down to the lower limb. Unless I am just not seeing the picture correctly. I do like the way the end is served and connected to the rest.


It just goes to the top limb, the hardware used to attach it to the rest itself is different, but that is it. It's cool if crackers makes them, but if he starts selling them, I don't think that is a cool thing to do.


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Looks like all my posts got deleted, guess you can't question anything crackers is doing...


----------



## illbowhunter

*Crackers is the MAN. Don't mess with the MAN.* :darkbeer:


I want to see more. :tongue:


----------



## realmfg

illbowhunter said:


> *Crackers is the MAN. Don't mess with the MAN.* :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> I want to see more. :tongue:


You got that right!


----------



## moecarama

:focus: waiting on some more pics


----------



## tunerguy

*This is getting funny*



Crackers said:


> I have never liked the string cord idea but that doesn't mean that I haven't done it before. There is a ton of stuff I do or have done that people don't know unless they have beeen around me for years. No copy here I promise and the only reason I posted this was for a dealer to see what he was going to get in his orders


I simply put a post on the forum because of a product that was being copied... 
Its funny how many people stand up for you, but have absoulty no idea what they are talking about - amusing to say the least
why would you create them and not make a profit, or give them away, 
I am sure that you have better things to do with your time Mike,

To everyone else:
As far as Shmidty, I dont have stock, or one of his strings, or a limbdriver cord attachment- just thought I would point that out,...
I make my own strings...

I cannot believe AA's post got deleted, it really shows who carries weight on this forum...favorites are made, but I guess if you pay enough you can do what you want


----------



## uncleted327

So much for getting back on topic.


----------



## Envy#21

*Nice...*



tunerguy said:


> I simply put a post on the forum because of a product that was being copied...
> Its funny how many people stand up for you, but have absoulty no idea what they are talking about - amusing to say the least
> why would you create them and not make a profit, or give them away,
> I am sure that you have better things to do with your time Mike,
> 
> To everyone else:
> As far as Shmidty, I dont have stock, or one of his strings, or a limbdriver cord attachment- just thought I would point that out,...
> I make my own strings...
> 
> I cannot believe AA's post got deleted, it really shows who carries weight on this forum...favorites are made, but I guess if you pay enough you can do what you want


+1


----------



## Michael396

Archery-Addiction said:


> Looks like all my posts got deleted, guess you can't question anything crackers is doing...


Dude, let it go!

This is a Crackers thread, and you should respect that.

I am no photographer, but here is some of Crackers handy work.

Hey Crackers, can you make me a Limb Driver cord for this one?


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Michael396 said:


> Dude, let it go!
> 
> This is a Crackers thread, and you should respect that.
> 
> I am no photographer, but here is some of Crackers handy work.
> 
> Hey Crackers, can you make me a Limb Driver cord for this one?


Why should I let it go, it is bs!! Also, this is not a "crackers" thread, it is a post your string colors thread. 
So here, I will post a string color, which should give me the right to post in this thread, and say whatever I want. 
Crackers is a good guy, makes a good string, and offers a good service, but this time he copied something. If he is not going to sell it, then all the power to him.


----------



## Michael396

Archery-Addiction said:


> Looks like all my posts got deleted, guess you can't question anything crackers is doing...





Archery-Addiction said:


> Why should I let it go, it is bs!! Also, this is not a "crackers" thread, it is a post your string colors thread.
> So here, I will post a string color, which should give me the right to post in this thread, and say whatever I want.
> Crackers is a good guy, makes a good string, and offers a good service, but this time he copied something. If he is not going to sell it, then all the power to him.


Again, let it go brother. I ordered Limb Driver cords from Anthony because Crackers does NOT make them. 

You are right, it is not a Crackers thread, my mistake the originator of this thread did say "or just some neat string color combos" too.


----------



## gju42486

another hottt pair of strings from anthony!! SS strings are the best.


----------



## realmfg

In the last few days I think Archery-Addiction has hurt Schmidty's Specialty Strings business with how hard he pushes them. I have seen threads on here and other forums where he is just shoving these strings down peoples throats. Makes me not like Schmidty's Specialty Strings, and not because of Schmidty's Specialty Strings.


----------



## vhunter

Can we please just use this tread for it's intention, to look at some beautiful bows with some beautiful strings, and maybe get some ideas of what we might want to try ourselves. Lets not make this a pissing match of who makes the best strings. I enjoy this thread, it would be a shame for all of us if it got locked out.


----------



## gju42486

vhunter said:


> Can we please just use this tread for it's intention, to look at some beautiful bows with some beautiful strings, and maybe get some ideas of what we might want to try ourselves. Lets not make this a pissing match of who makes the best strings. I enjoy this thread, it would be a shame for all of us if it got locked out.


agreed. Please understand that i did not intend for my post to be like the others. I simply wanted to show my "other" strings that im very impressed with. I feel the string maker did a great job matching the strings to the riser.


----------



## Archery-Addiction

realmfg said:


> In the last few days I think Archery-Addiction has hurt Schmidty's Specialty Strings business with how hard he pushes them. I have seen threads on here and other forums where he is just shoving these strings down peoples throats. Makes me not like Schmidty's Specialty Strings, and not because of Schmidty's Specialty Strings.


I have not pushed any strings down anyones throats, on the elite forum simply asked what someones issues were and on this one I am questioning something mr. crackers is makeing. You are the one that is making me look bad, but that is your personal opinion. 
Everything is fine on the Elite forum and I will believe micheal on this thread, and drop it. So maybe you should get over it, and not worry about what someone is saying. If you don't have a problem with Schmidty's strings, then don't worry about me.


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Here is my pic for the last post, just to cover myself and keep the thread on topic.


----------



## uncleted327

How about this, unless Schmidty or anyone else has a patent on limbdriver cables then shut the hell up about it. Anyone in the free world that has the ability to make them including Crackers is free to do so if they want.


----------



## Michael396

I am liking these black and flo yellow strings on with the black riser.


----------



## uncleted327

Anyone have any pics of custom strings on a bow in Mossy Oak Brush?


----------



## moecarama

patriotvft has a brushy tribute with a nice color combo on it.....metallic bronze/silver.cant fid pic.


----------



## vhunter

Michael396 said:


> I am liking these black and flo yellow strings on with the black riser.


Looks nice, how about a red and black one.


----------



## Crackers

Brush. Sorry this was taken before they made me use a back drop lol


----------



## realmfg

Those strings are perfect with the Brush!


----------



## CamG

Michael396 said:


> I am liking these black and flo yellow strings on with the black riser.



Oh my!


----------



## Envy#21

*Envy*

I didnt want to feel left out so here is my bow with some custom strings.


----------



## uncleted327

Man those do look sweet with the Brush Crackers, I think thats what I will have you do on my General when my turn rolls around.....has it been 5 months yet? No? Damn!


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Yep great to be back on topic*



Crackers said:


> 82nd work in progress



great to be back to the thread, thank you

But this bow looks hot, thing is I am having trouble drawing and setting my pins with the picuture only :tongue: I have found having the bow in hand helps with that. :darkbeer:

Sorry Mike, just a little morning humor.


----------



## illbowhunter

Not a very good picture but here is my Vulcan I just got back from Crackers.


----------



## tunerguy

*this is hilarious!!*

people post on a string forum, pics other than Crackers strings... and they get deleted, 
here is my post that was deleted earlier, enjoy


"I simply put a post on the forum because of a product that was being copied... 
Its funny how many people stand up for you, but have absoulty no idea what they are talking about - amusing to say the least
why would you create them and not make a profit, or give them away, 
I am sure that you have better things to do with your time Mike,

To everyone else:
As far as Shmidty, I dont have stock, or one of his strings, or a limbdriver cord attachment- just thought I would point that out,...
I make my own strings...

I cannot believe AA's post got deleted, it really shows who carries weight on this forum...favorites are made, but I guess if you pay enough you can do what you want"

there were 3-4 posts about different customer string makers with pics, that were completely fine, but deleted.... 
this is pathetic!


----------



## patriotvft

moecarama said:


> patriotvft has a brushy tribute with a nice color combo on it.....metallic bronze/silver.cant fid pic.


post 169 on this thread. i have a crackerized hd grey guardian now.


----------



## Crackers

This belongs to pointndog who came over from St Louis this evening. GTO 28/70 with peep and loop IBO 322 and 420grs 297


----------



## Crackers

The Max4 Airborne project is done. 28/70 341 IBO. He is shooting FOB's and for a reason you will see I wasn't able to chrono them. I hope he isn't to mad when he finds out what I did.


----------



## Riverghost

bow 800
site 100
rest 100
strings 60

robinhood by Crackers PRICELESS 

I would say it is set up perfect


----------



## ShootingABN!

The heat it is............

Death from Above!:darkbeer:


----------



## onlybarebow

*very pretty*



Michael396 said:


> I am liking these black and flo yellow strings on with the black riser.



the new bronze riser inlay really brings out the bow, great colors on the strings to match!

bump it up


----------



## TeamPredator

*Custom Strings.*

I work for Bowtech. I biuld the stock bow strings and custom strings. Ive seen some crazy collors. I'm getting my Bowtech General and I will make the strings that I like best and get am on here. Try to at least. Still learnin how to post pictures:set1_chores030:


----------



## FarmGirl7

*Colors*

Do you have any pics of a mountain berry/flo yellow combo or green/mountain berry?


----------



## arkansasbowman

*That ain't right, I feel violated, first Robin hood for new bow.*



Crackers said:


> The Max4 Airborne project is done. 28/70 341 IBO. He is shooting FOB's and for a reason you will see I wasn't able to chrono them. I hope he isn't to mad when he finds out what I did.



There you go, I knew I ought not poke fun earlier. I knewin's you's would get back at me :tongue:

Be that way, guess I'll have to chrono her when she gets here.


----------



## Crackers

I could just pull them a part..may be..they might really be stuck


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Ship it before you ruining anymore arrows. LMAO*



Crackers said:


> I could just pull them a part..may be..they might really be stuck



Thank goodness I did not send 1/2 Doz. for testing. :wink:


----------



## mdewitt71

arkansasbowman said:


> Thank goodness I did not send 1/2 Doz. for testing. :wink:


ha ha.....yep that would of really cost ya.....course I bet Mike knows someone that would sell ya some new arrows. :wink:


----------



## DoeSlayer75

morgansgirl said:


> Do you have any pics of a mountain berry/flo yellow combo or green/mountain berry?


No pics of that but it is MB/FY is my fav combo on two colors.


----------



## moecarama

Got any Connie pics purple / flo grn ?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Mr. Crackers 

Something new? I'm sure you've pimped out some more......:wink:

Post up!:darkbeer:
Aaron


----------



## Crackers

Synergy XT 27.5/70 and a pic of the new grips for Elites


----------



## moecarama

You da man those grips are nice. pm sent


----------



## Crackers

moecarama here is your bow


----------



## moecarama

Yeah! buddy that's what Iam talkin about; cant wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Crackers

3 82nds


----------



## archerdad

the all black one just looks venomous....


----------



## Riverghost

I like the first one :darkbeer:


----------



## illbowhunter

Take the Red strings and put them on the Black bow. :tongue:


----------



## jwg1976

illbowhunter said:


> Take the Red strings and put them on the Black bow. :tongue:


+1 totally agree


----------



## ShootingABN!

:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Tricked out bows, Mr Crackers........:wink::darkbeer:

Something new?


----------



## sincity327

Crackers said:


> Ok here's another


This bow is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## mdewitt71

Doing great things as always, Mike. :darkbeer:

Hopefully the phone calmed down a bit for ya after I left Monday and you were able to get some of your "To Do" lists complete..........


----------



## archer773

*Crackers*

How much DL is lost with one of your custom wood grips? Curious and interested in maybe purchasing one.


----------



## mdewitt71

archer773 said:


> How much DL is lost with one of your custom wood grips? Curious and interested in maybe purchasing one.


I don't even think you lose more than 1/4" if ya ask me, the back wrist area is very thin, Mike has them very nicely shaped off the riser.


----------



## Macaholic

custom Crackers did it again!:wink:

Mystic with furiousX


----------



## realmfg

sincity327 said:


> This bow is GORGEOUS!!!!


Ahh my old baby, the peep was even dipped in max-4 .... She did look great, but the GTO shoots much nicer for me.


----------



## Crackers

82nd Brush 30/70 352grs 352fps peep and loop. IBO w/out peep and loop 356fps. Set this one up to 30.5" just for fun and it shot 359fps....just couldn't squeeze that extra 1fps out


----------



## curs1

dont tell me your losing your touch man 1 lousy foot lol, Now get the same for my 26.5 dl and you would be doing magic lol


----------



## redfish

Holy Crap...I mean Crackers,Thats spittin an arrow!:mg:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> 82nd Brush 30/70 352grs 352fps peep and loop. IBO w/out peep and loop 356fps. Set this one up to 30.5" just for fun and it shot 359fps....just couldn't squeeze that extra 1fps out


Awesome! Smokin'!!!:wink::darkbeer:



Crackers did you put the bowjax's there, or customer?

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Crackers

I put them there. I had a set and he drove 10hrs to be here at 9am so I gave him a treat


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Awesome!*



Crackers said:


> I put them there. I had a set and he drove 10hrs to be here at 9am so I gave him a treat


:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## IL 88

Crackers you have any 101st's in Testarossa you could show us... 

I'll prolly never own one but those are the sweetest looking things


----------



## canam

That has to be the fastest bow I have ever heard! 359 fps, WOW! The 82nd is an awesome bow! I would love to get one in 26 inch draw.


----------



## Crackers

IL 88 said:


> Crackers you have any 101st's in Testarossa you could show us...
> 
> I'll prolly never own one but those are the sweetest looking things


----------



## curs1

is that your 50 pounder ?


----------



## Crackers

Yes it is ....................... 50 lbs


----------



## IL 88

If it's possible for a bow to be sexy...

Those 101st's would be it


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


>


 That is SICK! :greenwithenvy::usa2::hail::hail:


----------



## Crackers

It's an old farts shooting machine


----------



## realmfg

Its a thing of beauty Mike. Almost makes me want to buy another bow!


----------



## illbowhunter

Mike, what have you been working on lately.


----------



## deanno

I know what he was working on last night @ 9:00 p.m...28/70 GTO AT edition. 

String - Black on Black
Cable - Red on Red
Servings - all Black

deanno


----------



## moecarama

Naaah! you are wrong he is building a new Declaration for me:wink:


----------



## Crackers

You mean this one


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

Crackers, 

Is that bow coming to GA??? To a UGA fan??? Somewhere near . . . . Carters-ville???? Perhaps it is a 30" draw????


----------



## Crackers

Now why would you need another one


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

Oh, I don't need another one and I am NO uga fan. My buddy has been goin nuts waiting on that thing and I was just wondering how much I'd have to pay to get you to send it to him with Orange and White strings!!!:mg:


----------



## Chiller

Wbuffetjr1 said:


> Oh, I don't need another one and I am NO uga fan. My buddy has been goin nuts waiting on that thing and I was just wondering how much I'd have to pay to get you to send it to him with Orange and White strings!!!:mg:


:mg: Shame on you... Go Dawgs!!!:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## LNGBRD10.5

Cracker if you put Orange and White strings on that beutiful ninja GTO he has bought himself another one!


----------



## Crackers

The following was what I did Sunday
XXL 26.5/70 set at 65lbs 340gr 284fps








GTO 29/70 29/70 334fps w/peep & loop








GTO 30/70 347 IBO loaded string








GTO 70/30 IBO with loaded string 347fps, 410gr 322fps and 435gr 314fps


----------



## nebling

Love the string combo and Black riser on the last one Mike! :thumb:

The matching limbdriver cord is Beatiful as well! 


I'm sure Michael will be calling you to get my strings coming in the next few weeks! :wink:


----------



## Crackers

*continued*

GTO & 82nd for Troy
















GTO Rxbowhunter


----------



## nebling

Oh yeah! Max-4 82nd! :77:

If only my shoulders could handle that thing!!!


----------



## Crackers

That's why they make 50lb limbs :wink:


----------



## nebling

Crackers said:


> That's why they make 50lb limbs :wink:


Yeah, I know, but I'll be VERY happy with My 60# GTO! :wink:


Your strings of course! :thumb:


----------



## mattcrov

bump for the best thread on AT, what amazing bows!


----------



## Crackers

Did 2 of these today which both look the same but one is 80 and the other is 90. Both are for the same customer are going to Africa next month. The 90 is set at 85 lbs and shoots a 895gr arrow at 105 lbs KE








Mathews Prestige


----------



## Crackers

This 80/28 GTO belongs to haole boy


----------



## Justin17

Crackers said:


> Did 2 of these today which both look the same but one is 80 and the other is 90. Both are for the same customer are going to Africa next month. The 90 is set at 85 lbs and shoots a 895gr arrow at 105 lbs KE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews Prestige


Wait 90 lbs? How? They're only available in 70 max.


----------



## Crackers

These are custom built for a person going for Hippo a long with thier filming crew.


----------



## Justin17

Crackers said:


> These are custom built for a person going for Hippo a long with thier filming crew.


By who? You or Mathews?


----------



## patriotvft

just curious, what arrow did you use to get almost 900 grains and what broadhead is going to be used?


----------



## Wbuffetjr1

Dang! That GTO with Red n Black strings sure would've looked alot better with Orange and White!!!


----------



## Crackers

patriotvft said:


> just curious, what arrow did you use to get almost 900 grains and what broadhead is going to be used?



GrizzlyStik tapered arrows


----------



## Crackers

The Hobbs DIII


----------



## Crackers

The Griswald XXL


----------



## kris bassett

You sure know how to match those string colors to those bows Mr. Crackers:wink:

They look very Nice!!!


Kris


----------



## moecarama

Thanks Crackers now I cant decide if it is going hunting or to the range looks great!


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Back to the top for this fine thread.:set1_applaud:

Bill


----------



## Crackers

New GTO


----------



## Chiller

^^Looks great!


----------



## frontier

*crackers*

What have you done to those vapor trails where the cable attachs or is that even a vapor trail thanks!


----------



## Crackers

It's a matching string cord I make and a spool that I machine for the rest. Martin Archery had a fall away rest many years ago before any one knew what they were and they used a rubber tube like the peeps did hooked to the cable slide. I didn't like the tube so I used a LH spring and attached the spool to the rest and built a string that I slid down one of the limb forks to make the rest work. I couldn't get but one person to use the rest.....if one only knew what the future would bring.


----------



## frontier

*Thanks*

If we new what the future would bring we'd all be rich. By the way you do topnotch work!


----------



## moecarama

Crackers I want the next bow you build for me in Predator Camo:wink:


----------



## Crackers

We can do it.... but you need to get the last one first


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackerized!:wink:


----------



## moecarama

My Declaration III arrived today and it's a shooter:77: I will get it dressed out and post ; hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## Crackers

jimbow here is your bow 28/60 XXL


----------



## papapump

sweet, thanks cracker man. looks awesome. papapump aka jimbow


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> jimbow here is your bow 28/60 XXL


that grip is cooooolll!!!!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

71 pd 82nd at 30in draw. 353 fps with 355 gr arrow......


----------



## jtrop

not Crackerized, but "supertuned" by my local proshop in NJ, I love the color combo he did on my Vectrix Plus


----------



## Crackers

1 of the two I'm taking to Africa


----------



## crockett

Crackers said:


> It's a matching string cord I make and a spool that I machine for the rest. Martin Archery had a fall away rest many years ago before any one knew what they were and they used a rubber tube like the peeps did hooked to the cable slide. I didn't like the tube so I used a LH spring and attached the spool to the rest and built a string that I slid down one of the limb forks to make the rest work. I couldn't get but one person to use the rest.....if one only knew what the future would bring.



do you sell the spools ?
would like to get two if i could.


----------



## archer773

*No shortstop?*



Crackers said:


> 1 of the two I'm taking to Africa


I noticed you took your shortstop off. Does the bow group better without it? Could the other bow your taking to Africa be a GT500?


----------



## za_boy

*Crackers come to SA!*

Crackers what are the chances of you heading to South Africa, doing some hunting and working your magic on some South African bows? I know you want to...


----------



## Takeum

Can't forget the other two bows that Crackers just did for Africa...2 Elite GT500's that I believe are Doc's ,, I Ninja GT500 and 1 80lb Monster GT500 in G1 camo,,,


----------



## Crackers

Tom C 28.5/60









Kirk W 28.5/60









John L 29/80


----------



## ShootingABN!

cool rigs


----------



## marforme

Best quality I have seen yet.









Rstring for Limbdrivers

Specs are as follows:

65#, 28" AMO DL, 353grn arrow with peep, loop, 2 tied in nocks and 2 string leeches. 
It is shooting 304.6 fps . You can do the math, but I think that puts it about 6 fps above Hoyts IBO. It was shooting 298.5 without the string leeches before tuning according to his chrono and the chrono is not hot because it was only 3 fps faster than my shops chrono which everyone says is on the slow side.

All in all I gained good speed, but best of all I gained a better feeling and shooting bow( doubted it was possible).....yeah I am happy. 
Thanks again Mike and Gail (for keeping my daughter occupied also) for your great hospitality and work. You are two of the nicest people a person could meet. :thumb:


----------



## switchback_101

*Bump for a great guy*

Thanks Mike! I will post you my results from my elk hunt in September!

(Black & Bronze strings)


----------



## scottmedia

*Sweet!*

Man those bows are looking sweet. My next one will be ordered directly from crackers. 101st Airborne HD Green with flor, green and black cable and string with dipped HD Green Camo Cams.

That would be a sweet machine!:wink:


----------



## haole boy

*08 Alaska bear*

This B&C Black bear measured 20 8/16 and was taken with a Crackeriezed 80 lb Tributes that 
was one of Mike's personals and this bow is a real shooter.


----------



## OCD

JUST PLAIN OLE' WOW, what a thread.


----------



## Takeum

Yet, another bow Crackerized called Peperkorn,, Beautiful Elite AT Z28


----------



## Crackers

*I thought you might like to see this*

Mathews Dren


----------



## gashogford

That looks cool, how much to have the cam's done up like that?


----------



## bigjon

Good grief thats cool. Mrs. Carter called to confirm my info to ship my bow back to me on Monday, and told me the Crackerization of my x-force is complete. The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Fall Gray

I'd like to see some details on the Limb Driver string??

Thanks!

Mark



Takeum said:


> Yet, another bow Crackerized called Peperkorn,, Beautiful Elite AT Z28


----------



## Doubleshot75

Would love to see more X-Force pics.... 

In your opinion, what's the best non-flor. string combo that goes with the Mossy Oak camo?

JJ


----------



## Crackers

This is one I'm doing for a friend. All the parts are anodized


----------



## HoytFlinger

I hope my wife doesn't see that one. She will think it matches the wood in our house and she will want one.


----------



## Crackers

82nd Brush


----------



## Crackers

This one is headed to Peggy Watkins and will be used at the IBO Worlds.


----------



## marforme

Crackers said:


> This one is headed to Peggy Watkins and will be used at the IBO Worlds.


Looks nice Mike, but. . . . . . .:secret:you forgot to put the cable guard back in.


----------



## Crackers

marforme said:


> Looks nice Mike, but. . . . . . .:secret:you forgot to put the cable guard back in.



If I put that on Peggy would not be happy with me


----------



## mdewitt71

Mike, when I think of brush camo and testarosa cams, it just doesn't intrigue me too much in my mind but, *WOW* - you sure did pull it off there with that 82nd. :tongue:

The string colors compliment the rig very well......nice job as usual. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Michael a pic of yours is coming very soon so stay tuned


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Michael a pic of yours is coming very soon so stay tuned



:drummer::guitarist::RockOn::blob1::rock::dancing::banana::rockband:

will do. :wink:


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Here is a few of my D III and the money it's already costin me.

Bill


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Here are a couple of the awesome strings Mike made for my Razor Mag. Working on getting it dialed in for hunting season.

Bill


----------



## cckoonie

That anodized bowtech is, excuse my language, a SICK ASS BOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Crackers

Elite Z28 Predator 29/70 IBO 329


----------



## Crackers

82nd to the MAX 27.5/70


----------



## FEDIE316

Man that Predator sure does look sharp! It's funny one of the bow manufacturers don't break the cycle and offer that camo pattern standard on their bows, I would bet that alone would sell alot of bows for them!


----------



## archerm3

ttt


----------



## Takeum

I guess I like Henry Fords Idea... We have it in every color you want.. As long as it's Black! Meet Black Betty! 70lb Ninja Z28 with Blue/ Met. Bronze colors strings and clear servings..


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Max4


----------



## robbates

*Question for crackers..*

Hi, I was just wondering what the typical turn around time is ONCE the bow gets to your shop? You also have a PM from me to change the rest to a QAD Pro Hunter instead of the LD. Number 3000

Thanks ~ Rob


----------



## Special_K

bowhunter0916 said:


> It is because you are a poor college student that one day you will be able to afford a crackerized bow!


HAHA, but that is so true.


----------



## standsitter

I have just ordered a Lefty Z in camo from Crackers, having the strings upgraded to flo. green and brown. Hope to see it around Jan. '09.


----------



## Crackers

This is a good friends toy mdewitt71 hope you didn't give up.


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> This is a good friends toy mdewitt71 hope you didn't give up.


WORK OF ART !!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:

Thanks Mike, DEC can not come around quick enough so I can get to Sling'n. :tongue:

BTW, that Max-4 Hoyt is HOT, wow- VERY, VERY impressive.............


----------



## ShootingABN!

Great work from the master!:wink:


----------



## sattratt

I had mine done in od green/flor green matches the hd colors real nice


----------



## ShootingABN!

bring it back...... 

Anything new for the hunting season?:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Well I have a few that are being done up real PURDY like but we'll post them when they are all done. I have the first XLR that should be back from the dipper soon and can't wait to put it together.....was short a couple a parts but as soon as they are dipped we'll be good to go....hate to have something like this for more then 2 months and can't play with it.


----------



## SW Iowa Shooter

*Purdy stuff!!!!*

We can't wait to see those PURDY bows!!!!!!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

:wink:


Crackers said:


> Well I have a few that are being done up real PURDY like but we'll post them when they are all done. I have the first XLR that should be back from the dipper soon and can't wait to put it together.....was short a couple a parts but as soon as they are dipped we'll be good to go....hate to have something like this for more then 2 months and can't play with it.


----------



## Crackers

The first XLR that I couldn't say any thing about until they started to ship and since it was out for some time having cosmetic surgery I haven't had any thing to show. Here is a couple quick pics and I will take more to show the camo better before it's off to set a new world record. HWD Green 32/70 XLR


----------



## Hemingway

Mike, did you have that dipped or did Elite do it? We need to talk :wink:


----------



## Crackers

I had all the parts sent to me raw and I sent them out to get dipped. Some went out right a way and others went when they were made and sent to me.


----------



## coonhound0

*max-4 82nd*

crackers what string color combo matches the max-4 82nd


----------



## ShootingABN!

Pimpin' ain't easy!:wink::darkbeer:

Awesome!




Crackers said:


> I had all the parts sent to me raw and I sent them out to get dipped. Some went out right a way and others went when they were made and sent to me.


----------



## Crackers

New crying towels and the logo is embroidered


----------



## marforme

Crackers said:


> New crying towels and the logo is embroidered


:tongue: How much?


----------



## Crackers

$15 + shipping


----------



## Crackers

*Admiral and Captain*


----------



## realmfg

Ok I need a Captain


----------



## archerdad

what is the draw like on those? it looks like the cams might be a tad smoother thanthe other cams like on the 101st


----------



## Crackers

They are really smooth and way smoother than the Guardian, General, and Airbornes and man are they quiet.


----------



## archerdad

you sure know how to sweet talk a guy don't you...:zip::wink::tongue:


----------



## Crackers

I had a lot of practice on the wife and guys are a little easier LOL


----------



## archerdad

ha ha...:wink::tongue:


----------



## *ProLine*

**

The 09 Crackerization has begun... SweeeT rigs!


----------



## jeffrey.knaub

*Something Different with serving*

Don't know if you can see this in the picture. I like to put the detail in the serving. It's my signature. Colors are Metalic Bronze and Silver on a Tribute. The difference is the serving. Black with a silver band and twist and the other end of the cable silver with a black band and twist. Old trick from making fly rods.


----------



## ShootingABN!

That looks cool, never seen that before.:wink:





jeffrey.knaub said:


> Don't know if you can see this in the picture. I like to put the detail in the serving. It's my signature. Colors are Metalic Bronze and Silver on a Tribute. The difference is the serving. Black with a silver band and twist and the other end of the cable silver with a black band and twist. Old trick from making fly rods.


----------



## Crackers

One more to finish and those PURDY ones I mentioned will be done


----------



## john09040

*Some I built for my 737 Sunset with Red/Black speck.*









Some Green/black with mntn berry on a Guardian.








Yellow and met bronze with black stripe on a Dream Season


----------



## Crackers

Remember the ones I said were coming, well they ain't the ones above because I didn't do those but I did do these.

All of these are powder coated

Equalizer

















DIII

















Hoyt Vulcan









Patriot


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Very nice!


----------



## Crackers

Elite XLR 32/80 IBO 346fps .......going to Africa


----------



## vyrtual

Here's a Michaelized one lol


















check the sig


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> Remember the ones I said were coming, well they ain't the ones above because I didn't do those but I did do these.
> 
> All of these are powder coated
> 
> Equalizer




Now that's one sharp looking bow.


----------



## Crackers

That one did come out nice


----------



## Crackers

Capt. 60/28.5 IBO 325 fps


----------



## robbates

*Oh my god mike!!!*

Thank you soooo much for this beautiful bow. This is the most beautiful bow I will have ever owned. I am so impressed with your work and my god look at the speeds that you have gotten out of a 60lb bow .. I can't thank you enough for taking the time and patience to work with me and set me up with a bow beyond imagination. One more time SIR.. You are THE MAN..

THANK YOU.. I will be by to pick it up this weekend..

Rob


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Wow, that looks great. The orange/yellow serving really sets it apart. 
Oh and that is one smoking fast Crackerized BC.


----------



## bow duke ny

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cocktail:


----------



## selectarchery

Anyone got any Crackers strings in metallic bronze/red combo? I think I might use that for some new bows coming in...could look good!! 

By the way, keep up the great work Crackers, customers are raving about your strings and the way the servings look. You rock:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:

Jim


----------



## APAnTN

Just made it to Lake Preston South Dakota. I was fortunate enough to get to come through St Joseph and schedule to drop off my Xforce and the good news is that my 09 xforce came in thursday so its the one that got dropped off for the Crackerization. I cant wait to get it back and thanks again Mike for you and your wife being so nice and letting me drop tha bow off today. Ill keep checking from time to time hoping to see some pics of my bow on here:tongue:


----------



## Crackers

*Max 4 Lou*

GT500


----------



## robbates

*Nice!!!*

I Like!!


----------



## Challenger

robbates said:


> I Like!!


Me too!! It's mine :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## selectarchery

selectarchery said:


> Anyone got any Crackers strings in metallic bronze/red combo? I think I might use that for some new bows coming in...could look good!!
> 
> By the way, keep up the great work Crackers, customers are raving about your strings and the way the servings look. You rock:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:
> 
> Jim


Got my answer...here are some nice strings from Crackers in the colors!!!


----------



## Crackers

Greenhead Z28 28/60 peep/loop IBO 309

















Gamewarden Elite Synergy


----------



## green head

Mike bow looks awesome, and thats great speed for a 28" 60lb with peep and loop.

Thanks again
Tom


----------



## gashogford

Looks great ----- can't wait to get mine "crackerized" It's only been 18 months on the list!


----------



## Crackers

09 PSE GX


----------



## archerdad

wild configuration on the speed nocks... looks good mike


----------



## haole boy

*max4 Admiral*

Mike your killing me!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Whats the speed on that new PSE?:wink:




archerdad said:


> wild configuration on the speed nocks... looks good mike


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



ShootingABN! said:


> Whats the speed on that new PSE?:wink:


it was 338fps at 28in draw I believe..


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> it was 338fps at 28in draw I believe..


Very very close.....339 LOL


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Crackers said:


> Very very close.....339 LOL


Man that still amazes me ...that is flat out smoking..


----------



## hantenjr2007

*crackered*

How come there r no pictures for mathews bows, does he do mathews??:embara:


----------



## Crackers

hantenjr2007 said:


> How come there r no pictures for mathews bows, does he do mathews??:embara:



They are in here some where


----------



## bullpin

That is one awsome lucking pse.Great job.


----------



## APAnTN

bullpin said:


> That is one awsome lucking pse.Great job.


Trust me it shoots even better than it looks these 09's are very nice and after being tuned by Crackers i cant even describe how much better it feels.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

That clear serving looks sharp in person. Hummm, may have to consider that.


----------



## teach4

Any Hoyts in here? Does Crackers work on them?


----------



## teach4

Answered my own ?


----------



## hantenjr2007

*Crackerized*

Don't see any mathews ???????????? Does he do them??????????


----------



## RKP25

What is the average cost of most of these jobs ( the whole crackerization works)?


----------



## Crackers

Middle stage of the new TX4 by Pearson










There's a AlphaMax 32 coming real soon....strings on stretcher


----------



## marforme

hantenjr2007 said:


> Don't see any mathews ???????????? Does he do them??????????


Well for starters you can look at pages 16, 21 and 22.


----------



## Crackers

Here is the start of the 32


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Here is the start of the 32


Perfect Michael :wink:


----------



## Crackers

Admiral Max 4 28/70 IBO with out peep 312 with P/L 310 368gr 307


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome rigs!:shade::thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers

Well he's flying in from HI tomorrow so I guess I would have a chance to brake it in tomorrow morning .


----------



## shaka

*ooops--too bad for him*

he missed the plane Mike, and wants me to break it in for him. Just go ahead and send it, my addy is on file.


----------



## Crackers

shaka said:


> he missed the plane Mike, and wants me to break it in for him. Just go ahead and send it, my addy is on file.


Well you would live a few days longer than I since he has to come back to get you


----------



## dreser613

How do i just order the strings?? for my DXT


----------



## haole boy

Mike, bow looks great, can't wait to shoot that thing tomorrow. I'll bring the crown, see you tomorrow


----------



## Crackers

AlphaMax 32 29/70 as it's pictured IBO 321


----------



## IL 88

Wow... nothing wrong with that

I'm def. not the guru that a lot of you guys are but 321 with a 29" draw and a loaded string...

Wouldn't that equate to 330ish?

Either way I'm impressed


----------



## bornagain

IL 88 said:


> Wow... nothing wrong with that
> 
> I'm def. not the guru that a lot of you guys are but 321 with a 29" draw and a loaded string...
> 
> Wouldn't that equate to 330ish?
> 
> Either way I'm impressed


Exactly so with a loaded string Michael was able to get 10 fps over advertised IBO, take the peep and loop away I'm sure he was getting about 15 fps over advertised IBO. That equates to 335 + on a bow some guys were complaing about the speed on. Pretty darn impressive Mike you are the man the bow looks AWESOME !!!!!!


----------



## zhunter62

Crackers said:


> GT500


what color combo is this. i likey


----------



## Crackers

Max4 with red/black strings


----------



## Masheen76

That is some impressive work in these last couple pages.


----------



## zhunter62

is it just red and black. it looks like black and red black. on byc page it has black mixed in with some colors are they a different color choose or are the strings the show the entire string already twisted.


----------



## Crackers

Yes it is red-black/black. I had to look at the end loop to tell for sure


----------



## ParkerBow

GT 500 is one awesome looking bow


----------



## Crackers

Admiral 27/60 IBO peep/loop 305


----------



## capt ray

Crackers said:


> Admiral 27/60 IBO peep/loop 305


Mike it looks great. Now maybe I can finish up Elk season with it. Hopefully you sprayed a little extra magic dust on it to help me out. I like what you did with the LD cord. Should really help with the limited limb travel.


----------



## Crackers

PSE DS7 27/70 IBO P/L 310


----------



## realmfg

That Admiral looks great!


----------



## archerdad

no serving on the string on the cams? oh wait i see it on the bottom part just above the speed nocks.. that is really cleaar looking
nice looking bow there:thumbs_up


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> It's there


i edited quickly... lol


----------



## Crackers

archerdad said:


> i edited quickly... lol


Me too


----------



## archerdad

what the... who said what.. huh..:tongue:


----------



## Hemingway

Mike, the Admiral looks phenomenal!! I really like what you did with that Limbdriver cord, putting it on the axle like that!!


----------



## Crackers

Hemingway said:


> Mike, the Admiral looks phenomenal!! I really like what you did with that Limbdriver cord, putting it on the axle like that!!



Wow you noticed shhhhhh some one will say I copied some one else. Oh and that is AP camo


----------



## realmfg

Crackers said:


> Wow you noticed shhhhhh some one will say I copied some one else. Oh and that is AP camo


I think i may know who.. My Captain should be coming that way


----------



## kris bassett

Lookin good! Did I read that right? It looks like that Admiral is within 5 FPS of the DS7?


----------



## Crackers

kris bassett said:


> Lookin good! Did I read that right? It looks like that Admiral is within 5 FPS of the DS7?


Never noticed that before now umm


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> Wow you noticed shhhhhh some one will say I copied some one else. Oh and that is AP camo


lol!! Thanks for the pics too!! Now I gotta decide AP or APG... That AP looks good, just not as much green in it as I would like. It looks like it's about a toss up between the AM32 and Admiral as far as speed goes (maybe a slight edge towards the Admiral).


----------



## Crackers

Hemingway said:


> lol!! Thanks for the pics too!! Now I gotta decide AP or APG... That AP looks good, just not as much green in it as I would like. It looks like it's about a toss up between the AM32 and Admiral as far as speed goes (maybe a slight edge towards the Admiral).


Well it's all on you now, I did my part. I do have a APG LOL


----------



## kris bassett

Crackers said:


> Never noticed that before now umm


just curious!!:tongue::darkbeer:


Kris


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> Well it's all on you now, I did my part. I do have a APG LOL


You do!!! How about some pics so I can make my mind up already!!


----------



## Crackers

The APG is still plain OL out of the box stock


----------



## ryan t

Mike, I tried to contact you through Pm a week or so ago. I know you are busy. See if you can shoot me a pm answering some questions. I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks, 
Ryan T


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> The APG is still plain OL out of the box stock


Doesn't matter to me if it's a bare riser, I just wanted to compare the two side by side :thumbs_up


----------



## capt ray

Hemingway said:


> lol!! Thanks for the pics too!! Now I gotta decide AP or APG... That AP looks good, just not as much green in it as I would like. It looks like it's about a toss up between the AM32 and Admiral as far as speed goes (maybe a slight edge towards the Admiral).


As soon as Elite can get their act together and get the Z28 with Cudas on it out Mike will build me one in APG. Then I can put them side by side.

I thought I liked the APG better but now I am not so sure.


----------



## sattratt

*08 General OD green and flor green*


----------



## capt ray

If that is what you can do with that General, just think what you can do with the Admiral. Nice buck Dean.


----------



## ABTABB

Crackers said:


> Capt. 60/28.5 IBO 325 fps



Is that right 60/28.5=325? Thats about 17 fps over the higher end of the IBO:tongue:


----------



## LLove

red black and white.. goooo dawgs  (black and red stab has been ordered)


----------



## capt ray

ABTABB said:


> Is that right 60/28.5=325? Thats about 17 fps over the higher end of the IBO:tongue:


You read that correctly. Mike squeaked 305 out of my 27"/60lb Admiral.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

capt ray said:


> You read that correctly. Mike squeaked 305 out of my 27"/60lb Admiral.


humm, it ought to be interesting what he gets out of my 26"/70lb.

300 would be sweet.


----------



## Crackers

Ross Carnivore 31 29/60 307


----------



## Justin17

Crackers said:


> Did 2 of these today which both look the same but one is 80 and the other is 90. Both are for the same customer are going to Africa next month. The 90 is set at 85 lbs and shoots a 895gr arrow at 105 lbs KE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews Prestige




How fast are you getting a Prestige to go these days? I'm a 28" 60 lb.


----------



## 5.13rockclimber

Who makes those string stoppers on most of these bows. I need one for my General in max-4
thanks


----------



## joffutt1

crackerized any Alphamax's yet????


----------



## slaz

Crackers said:


> Ross Carnivore 31 29/60 307


did you have to customize the top axle to put the limbdriver cord on it?


----------



## Crackers

slaz said:


> did you have to customize the top axle to put the limbdriver cord on it?



Yes




> crackerized any Alphamax's yet????



Yes


----------



## slaz

if you dont mind me asking, what mods did you have to do to the axle to get the limbdriver cord to stay on the axle? and would it be different for a 
'08 pse dreamson.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Nice rigs here Mr Crackers......

So when will you have a Monster???????:darkbeer:


----------



## MoBOWhunter181

Crackers said:


> Capt. 60/28.5 IBO 325 fps


This is the sweetest color combo I have seen. I can't tell what the third color is. Flo Orange Serving, then Flo green with tan??????? What is the third color?


----------



## aocmcwo3

Here is my 08 General with a little mooseridge action on the cams and sight, and custom blue/yellow strings from bowtech. Sweet shooting bow!


----------



## joffutt1

So uh you done crackerizing that Alpha max 32 on your previous page on here. Got some pics.


----------



## Crackers

09 Admiral 29.5/70 328 IBO


----------



## kwilde

the admiral looks great and so does that speed. Trying to decide beteween the admiral and the captain, what speed have you got out of a captain at 29.5" and 70lbs?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Mr Crackers that Admiral is SICK!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Congrats!!!*



aocmcwo3 said:


> Here is my 08 General with a little mooseridge action on the cams and sight, and custom blue/yellow strings from bowtech. Sweet shooting bow!


Sweet looking animal. Just saw your signature. How does FOX taste? ukey: LOL, just kidding. I want a fox someday. BTW, those Cams look wild. Nice looking rig!

Dave


----------



## R0CKETMAN

I having nothing to say about THAT Admiral, nothing at all, nope not a word, or even a whisper, All quiet here. Not a peep. Cricketts. 

The cams look great. Nice touch will the roller guard it appears. Really dig the clear serving too.


----------



## aocmcwo3

BowTech Dave said:


> Sweet looking animal. Just saw your signature. How does FOX taste? ukey: LOL, just kidding. I want a fox someday. BTW, those Cams look wild. Nice looking rig!
> 
> Dave


It's not bad, reminds me of something I ate in the Philippines about 25 years ago. LOL! I have wanted a fox for awhile also and was lucky to be in the right spot at the right time and have a furbearer tag in my pocket. Only bad thing is the bill…taxidermy bill that is!! But hey, you only live once.


----------



## Raptor XP

Crackers would you do work on a Parker Raptor XP, etc. tuning, strings, cables, cam dipping and perhaps riser. Sweet work.


----------



## Raptor XP

I would have pmd but I have just joined the sight and was unable too.


----------



## wonkywapiti

I already thought the Admiral was one of this years best looking bows but that one is freaking cool.


----------



## ShootingABN!

wonkywapiti said:


> I already thought the Admiral was one of this years best looking bows but that one is freaking cool.


X2:shade:


----------



## capt ray

aocmcwo3 said:


> It's not bad, reminds me of something I ate in the Philippines about 25 years ago. LOL! I have wanted a fox for awhile also and was lucky to be in the right spot at the right time and have a furbearer tag in my pocket. Only bad thing is the bill…taxidermy bill that is!! But hey, you only live once.


If it was in the PI it was monkey meat on a stick chased down with some San Miguel. Brings back some memories.


----------



## wonkywapiti

Ahhh memories, monkey on a stick and San Miguel. I'll never forget the mistake of drinking some mojo and getting sicker than a dog due to the icecubes. Semper Fi


----------



## Crackers

What has happened to my thread? We are now talking about monkeys on a stick and fried fox. Come on guys some memories are best forgotten, active duty '74-'82 been weird places and ate weird stuff ukey: and still trying to forget about that dog


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> What has happened to my thread? We are now talking about monkeys on a stick and fried fox.


That's what you get for not giving them a new bow to look at today:hello2:


----------



## thebeav

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers magic?:darkbeer:


----------



## war thunder

*Hello*

Just wanted to say hi and see how much to get my X force worked on? some of those Bows are nice.. just wanted to say nice work. 

DJ


----------



## Crackers

Admiral 26/70 376gr 282fps










27/70 Alphamax tomorrow


----------



## olehemlock

The last admiral's cams realy change the apearence of the bow.


----------



## marforme

wonkywapiti said:


> Ahhh memories, monkey on a stick and San Miguel. I'll never forget the mistake of drinking some mojo and getting sicker than a dog due to the icecubes. Semper Fi


Stop, your making me :hungry: . . . .ukey:


----------



## Crackers

Oh goodie it's back and thank you someonescop for bringing it back


----------



## Hemingway

Hey, there is a page 27 after all


----------



## wonkywapiti

Very nice, now I can't wait to see this next Alphamax! I think I like the string color on this Admiral better than the previous but I do like the cams better on the previous since it looks like there is more green on the previous upper cam. They are both awesome looking tho.


----------



## Crackers

You ain't seen nothing yet...there are more coming


----------



## olehemlock

wonkywapiti said:


> Very nice, now I can't wait to see this next Alphamax! I think I like the string color on this Admiral better than the previous but I do like the cams better on the previous since it looks like there is more green on the previous upper cam. They are both awesome looking tho.


and the roller guard has some green on it too:shade:


----------



## coonhound0

hopefully it want be long & well see a 09 82nd dolled up on here!lol


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> Admiral 26/70 376gr 282fps



Wow, looks awesome. Seeing the string /cables roll over the matching cams by using the clear serving really adds some sprinkles. Very clean. Nice work.

The owner of this one will be VERY proud I'm sure.




.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet...there are more coming


:usa2::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> Wow, looks awesome. Seeing the string /cables roll over the matching cams by using the clear serving really adds some sprinkles. Very clean. Nice work.
> 
> The owner of this one will be VERY proud I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I sure hope so and then I'll get my bow back LOL


----------



## Crackers

Here is a tease of the 27.5/70 AM 32 (I said 27 ealier, my bad) 318 IBO


----------



## Kelly Ison

Thanks for the post Mike...AM looks awesome and I am very pleased with the string color selection. Looking forward to putting it in my hands.

Kelly


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

wow,thats over 340fps if you bump it to 30in draw...


----------



## wonkywapiti

Very cool, is that gray and black on the AM strings?


----------



## Kelly Ison

wonkywapiti said:


> Very cool, is that gray and black on the AM strings?



Gray and black is correct. It's mine, at least will be soon. Mike will be placing a Octane Hostage Pro on the bow next week. I think I'll top it off with an Axcel Armourtech Sight or Spott Hogg SDP. 

What do you think about the color selection?


----------



## AW135751

*Reezen 6.5*

Are u ready to see a crackerized Reezen 6.5??!! You will in the next week :darkbeer:


----------



## zhunter62

i cant wait to see my crackerizer ultra elite. it there now getting a paint job. can't wait to see it.


----------



## wonkywapiti

I really like those colors. I was trying to visualize what it would look like with with matching camo dipped cams.


----------



## Hemingway

zhunter62 said:


> i cant wait to see my crackerizer ultra elite. it there now getting a paint job. can't wait to see it.


Mike did 2 Proelite's for me and both did about 10 FPS above advertised speeds :thumb:


----------



## zhunter62

Hemingway said:


> Mike did 2 Proelite's for me and both did about 10 FPS above advertised speeds :thumb:


sweet. it a 2005 and i am getting the cams and limb pockets powder coated black like the new ones and then hes gonna do his magic on my strings. i cant wait to see it. i hope it gets here before christmas but i kinda doute it, it alot of work, and hes gotta go shopping sometime. oh the agany of waiting, but it the end it will be worth it.


----------



## capt ray

Crackers said:


> What has happened to my thread? We are now talking about monkeys on a stick and fried fox. Come on guys some memories are best forgotten, active duty '74-'82 been weird places and ate weird stuff ukey: and still trying to forget about that dog



Come on Mike, have you ever had a normal conversation with me?


----------



## marforme

Crackers said:


> Here is a tease of the 27.5/70 AM 32 (I said 27 ealier, my bad) 318 IBO


So your saying your getting 318 out of 27.5 inch DL at 70# with IBO arrow? :jaw: . . . . .Thats over 340 at 30" as was said previous. Holy *&^&*^$&^* Batman.:faint:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers are you going to smoke 400fps with Crackerized & Bowturbo?:mg::kev:

Awesome bows Sir!:shade:


----------



## rutnstrut

AW135751 said:


> Are u ready to see a crackerized Reezen 6.5??!! You will in the next week :darkbeer:


That would be freaking AWESOME,please tell me it's also going to be a all black bow. That way I will see what one looks like befor I order it maybe,I am trying to hold out until I shoot the Monster.


----------



## zhunter62

TTT, any thing new crackers?


----------



## Zed

did you get my pm?


----------



## Crackers

Zed said:


> did you get my pm?


No so try again


----------



## Shinsou

*ttt*

For more crackerized bows!! :darkbeer:


----------



## tazman7

Looking through this thread, I couldnt find a testarossa with your strings on it. Love to see one if I could


----------



## Justin17

What does a full crackerization cost?


----------



## Hemingway

Justin17 said:


> What does a full crackerization cost?



















Seriously, his prices are reasonable, but they obviously vary depending on how much work he actually does. Send him a PM and he can get you a quote :thumb:


----------



## Crackers

tazman7 said:


> Looking through this thread, I couldnt find a testarossa with your strings on it. Love to see one if I could


----------



## blasterak

Those all look great! I'm interested in getting my Allegiance 'Crackerized'. PM on the way.


----------



## uplandhunter06

Hey Crackers, Just sent you a PM to get my bow decked out. Just wondering if you received it. Thanks


----------



## Crackers

uplandhunter06 said:


> Hey Crackers, Just sent you a PM to get my bow decked out. Just wondering if you received it. Thanks


No I didn't


----------



## uplandhunter06

Ok I just sent it again. Hopefully you receive it. If not i will send it through email.


----------



## rutnstrut

Did you get mine.


----------



## RxBowhunter

*'08 Martin Firecat Pro-X*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=797860

Crackerized Kitty :thumbs_up


----------



## Zed

I sent another Pm last night. did you get that one?


----------



## Crackers

Zed said:


> I sent another Pm last night. did you get that one?


Yours has been answered but I want everyone to understand that it may take me up to a week at times to answer these things so don't get to excited if it's been 24 hrs with out a reply


----------



## Shinsou

NO DAMMIT! Get a secretary. 



Crackers said:


> Yours has been answered but I want everyone to understand that it may take me up to a week at times to answer these things so don't get to excited if it's been 24 hrs with out a reply


----------



## Crackers

Shinsou said:


> NO DAMMIT! Get a secretary.


I have a full time one now but she said some choice words when I asked her to take over on AT


----------



## Shinsou

*rofl*

:rofl:



Crackers said:


> I have a full time one now but she said some choice words when I asked her to take over on AT


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> I have a full time one now but she said some choice words when I asked her to take over on AT


I thought you were her secretary!!


----------



## Crackers

Hemingway said:


> I thought you were her secretary!!



You don't know how close to right you are


----------



## redfish

Crackers said:


> I have a full time one now but she said some choice words when I asked her to take over on AT


Dahh...


----------



## rutnstrut

Crackers said:


> Yours has been answered but I want everyone to understand that it may take me up to a week at times to answer these things so don't get to excited if it's been 24 hrs with out a reply


I know you are busy and it may take a while for you to get back,you have always replied to me so I am not worried. I was just being a smart***** in my post above,hence the .


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

For the record...
This thread is amazing... and has over 110,000 views...
That is awesome...


----------



## RxBowhunter

Crackers said:


> You don't know how close to right you are


 At least your secretary caved in and gave you her blessings for your :smile_red_bike:


----------



## Crackers

RxBowhunter said:


> At least your secretary caved in and gave you her blessings for your :smile_red_bike:



Dude that was a painful 2 weeks of crying


----------



## marforme

Crackers said:


> You don't know how close to right you are


Well she is the BOSS.:wink:




Crackers said:


> Dude that was a painful 2 weeks of crying


 And you keep it covered all the time hoping she will forget.


----------



## ShootingABN!

More bows Mr Crackers!:darkbeer:

U ready for Santa?


----------



## Crackers

Here you go Aaron

2009 Mathews Reezen 29/70 IBO 334 peep-loop


----------



## goindeep

mike-what did you think about that reezen after you set it up? did you get the handshock out?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome!:darkbeer:

After seeing your ART, I can go to sleep.....:darkbeer:

Thanks
Mike!


----------



## EROS

another winner:darkbeer:


----------



## bevins587

What kind of clear serving is on the Mathews? How does the clear hold up compared to the others?


----------



## Shinsou

damn, I really want to get my Vectrix crackerized now. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

bevins587 said:


> What kind of clear serving is on the Mathews? How does the clear hold up compared to the others?


It's halo so that says a lot. I'll give a report after I talk to the dealer that lent me the bow


----------



## wonkywapiti

That's a very cool setup on that Reezen. We are all very fortunate to have so many awesome bow manufacturers putting out some great products this season.


----------



## alfabuck

really awsome job on some of those rigs cracker.:thumbs_up


----------



## andywear87

*reezen*



Crackers said:


> It's halo so that says a lot. I'll give a report after I talk to the dealer that lent me the bow


im sure you have everyone wanting to hear your reports on the reezen after you were done with it but awsome speed and it looks great.


----------



## Crackers

I have a AM 32 70/30 I'm getting ready to do and can't wait until it's done.


----------



## marforme

Crackers said:


> I have a AM 32 70/30 I'm getting ready to do and can't wait until it's done.


Sounds like you need to switch back to Hoyt.:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Seems like there has been a flood lately.


----------



## BradMc26

Hey Mike,

Are you planning on setting up a Rytera Alien-X?


----------



## rutnstrut

Mike,I had heard that the Mathews string grubb thingy wasn't transferable to other strings,my thinking is that Mathews wants people to shoot the Cuda's. I personally would rather have barn twine for a bowstring,but anyway is that the orig string grubb on that Reezen or a Crackers origional.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> I have a AM 32 70/30 I'm getting ready to do and can't wait until it's done.


:thumbs_up


----------



## JOSHM

Crackers said:


> Here you go Aaron
> 
> 2009 Mathews Reezen 29/70 IBO 334 peep-loop


334!!! WOW:thumbs_up We are patiently waiting for the report, I never even considered another Mathews until now!


----------



## Crackers

rutnstrut said:


> Mike,I had heard that the Mathews string grubb thingy wasn't transferable to other strings,my thinking is that Mathews wants people to shoot the Cuda's. I personally would rather have barn twine for a bowstring,but anyway is that the orig string grubb on that Reezen or a Crackers origional.



Yep it's the original and it gained only 3 fps. Mathews is still using a 18 strand string and mine is 24.




> Hey Mike,
> 
> Are you planning on setting up a Rytera Alien-X?


Yep and plan to have a early release so I can post reviews


----------



## AW135751

*Reezen*

Mike did a great job on my reezen!! How do you guys think it looks?? He just shipped it to me so I will have reviews when it gets here!!!


----------



## Crackers

*Reezen 29/70*

Cam rotation was over rotated, poundage was at 75.8 and draw length AMO was 29 11/16. Chrono speed was 330 with AW135751 376gr arrow.

Pulled off the factory 18 strand string and installed custom built 24 strand set. Set cam rotation and shot bow, rechecked and set cam and shot again. Tweaked a little a couple times to get draw length as close as possible and shot bow again. Chrono check with out that funny rubber thing and then with...wow 3 fps increase and didn't really seem to change the way the bow felt when the shot went off. Shot bow enough to make sure the settings were good and solid and then installed peep and loop. 

OK the draw is going to be a touch long but we got it to 29 3/16 and the poundage to 73# and the cool thing is it still shoots 328 fps with the string loaded his arrow (376grs) and 334 IBO.

The bow does not have hand shock and is very quiet but it does have a harmonic buzz kind of like a tuning fork which goes away with a s-coil. The smooth draw of a Mathews is what I miss but it's not ungodly but does get stiff at the end. Someone mentioned in a post some where that it was like a binary drawing full poundage like with in the first 3" of draw and it's no where close to that. It still draws just like a single cam just not as smooth as they are know for.


----------



## FatboyStew

Great review Mike.

Have you shot any 09 bows that are as quiet as the General?


----------



## Crackers

FatboyStew said:


> Great review Mike.
> 
> Have you shot any 09 bows that are as quiet as the General?


The Iceman and Admiral with hust kit on the string....edge goes to the Iceman


----------



## olehemlock

I don't think I have seen one of those yet



Crackers said:


> The Iceman and Admiral with hust kit on the string....edge goes to the Iceman


----------



## Crackers

olehemlock said:


> I don't think I have seen one of those yet


and the ones I see aren't for very long


----------



## Kelly Ison

Just received my bow from Crackers this past Friday and had to post some pics and thank Mike and Gail. This is by far the smoothest, quietest and overall best bow I've ever shot. AM 32, 27.5, 70lbs. Strings are in gray and black. Mike recommended a QAD HD and it is awesome. I added a Spott Hogg SDP and within 45 minutes had 2" groups out to 50 yrds. Unbelieveable. Anyone looking for a bow needs to talk to Mike. It's a great value for a tremendous product. Thanks again Mike.


----------



## Boger

*Interested*

How much does it cost to be crackerized and approx. how long is the waiting list? I could ask crackers, but figured i'd ask here first.


----------



## zhunter62

TTT, any thing new crackers.


----------



## Crackers

zhunter62 said:


> TTT, any thing new crackers.


Yes but not for you just yet, but it's very close.

Here is a AM 32 Black Out 30/60 as pictured 331 IBO 334.8 with out P/L


----------



## wonkywapiti

Sick, sick, sick, sic, sick....wow, totally awesome AM32.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Great Work Crackers...You are the man...


----------



## Crackers

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> Great Work Crackers...You are the man...



Thanks Joe

I have 3 more AM 32's, 2 Cuda's, 2 Captain's, I Guardian, 2 Allys and 1 S4 elite camo I hope to have done, posted and on their way in time for Christmas


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> Thanks Joe
> 
> I have 3 more AM 32's, 2 Cuda's, 2 Captain's, I Guardian, 2 Allys and 1 S4 elite camo I hope to have done, posted and on their way in time for Christmas


Mine in that list anywhere?


----------



## drockw

What color are the strings on the AM32. I just ordered my AM35 in black out, and idk what color strings to get and those look awesom!!! I shoot a LD to so that is exactly what my bow would look like. 

Im also thinking that black adn blue, or greay adn blue would look really nice.
Derek


----------



## Crackers

drockw said:


> What color are the strings on the AM32. I just ordered my AM35 in black out, and idk what color strings to get and those look awesom!!! I shoot a LD to so that is exactly what my bow would look like.
> 
> Im also thinking that black adn blue, or greay adn blue would look really nice.
> Derek



Black/Silver strings


----------



## drockw

Incredible, and congrats on getting 13fps over IBO. That is hands down amazing, and shows the potential of the bow. 
Derek


----------



## Crackers

drockw said:


> Incredible, and congrats on getting 13fps over IBO. That is hands down amazing, and shows the potential of the bow.
> Derek


I have no idea what the IBO ratings are for the Alphamax so I'll just have to take your word on it.


----------



## drockw

321 for the AM32. 316 for the AM35.
Thats from Hoyts website! So... :thumbs_up
Derek


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Looks awesome....hum, I see a Z-28 Cuda Ninja Elite in my future


----------



## zhunter62

Crackers said:


> Yes but not for you just yet, but it's very close.


arg the wait is killing me, is it a problem that i had a dream last night that i was in you shop looking for my bow, man the AM looks sick, if mine looks half that good it will be worth it.


----------



## bornagain

WOW !!! Michael simply awesome


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Sweet bow once again


----------



## illbowhunter

I know what I want Santa to bring me now.




Now I just have to find a way for Santa to pay for it. :embara:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Thanks Joe
> 
> I have 3 more AM 32's, 2 Cuda's, 2 Captain's, I Guardian, 2 Allys and 1 S4 elite camo I hope to have done, posted and on their way in time for Christmas




Awesome! Santa's help'r you are? Can't wait to see some more Pic's!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

I'm going to try to post a few and hope the free account don't max out

Al's Cuda


----------



## Crackers

Swat 27/60


----------



## ohio moose

Any Sentinel's yet ?


----------



## Crackers

29.5/70 Captain 328 peep/loop


----------



## Crackers

Greg's Cuda 26/60


----------



## Crackers

Another Captain 29/70


----------



## Crackers

The last one tonight I can not show a pic of but it's 32" ata 7.5" bh 29/90 shoots a 915gr arrow at 242 fps 119 lbs KE


----------



## Crackers

ohio moose said:


> Any Sentinel's yet ?


I hope really soon


----------



## wonkywapiti

All very sweet but that SWAT really catches my eye.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Tight looking group there.

1. you changed the LD attachment point back to the bracket. I really like the axle method you do. 

2. Impressions on the Cuda cams? I have seen no feedback yet?

3. 915 / 119 holy smokes. Dinosaur hunter?


----------



## Crackers

On some bows the LD attachment will be the same because they still have the older style axles.

The guy that I let shoot the 90 lb bow made it look really easy and now wants one.....no Elephants around here

The Cuda is smooth, quiet and a nice little bow. The 26.5 is shooting 301 and the 26 shoots 298


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> The Cuda is smooth, quiet and a nice little bow. The 26.5 is shooting 301 and the 26 shoots 298


Great...I think...and an Elite dealer too...You know how to make it hard on a guy.


----------



## B Squared

Crackers said:


> On some bows the LD attachment will be the same because they still have the older style axles.
> 
> The guy that I let shoot the 90 lb bow made it look really easy and now wants one.....no Elephants around here
> 
> The Cuda is smooth, quiet and a nice little bow. The 26.5 is shooting 301 and the 26 shoots 298


Not All the guys that shot it:shade:

Ill stick with the 60lbers


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers said:


> Greg's Cuda 26/60


What kind of speed are you getting out of this?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

BradMc26 said:


> What kind of speed are you getting out of this?





Crackers said:


> The Cuda is smooth, quiet and a nice little bow. The 26.5 is shooting 301 and the 26 shoots 298


Stated above


----------



## marforme

bradmc26 said:


> what kind of speed are you getting out of this?


298


----------



## BradMc26

Oh. Thanks.

It might help if I actually read these post.

What grain arrow is that? 300?


----------



## BradMc26

Oh. Thanks.

It might help if I actually read these post.

What grain arrow is that? 300?

Hey Crackers:

When are you going to do the Alien-X and Firehawk?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

BradMc26 said:


> Oh. Thanks.
> 
> It might help if I actually read these post.
> 
> What grain arrow is that? 300?


Yes, one would assume.


----------



## Crackers

BradMc26 said:


> Oh. Thanks.
> 
> It might help if I actually read these post.
> 
> What grain arrow is that? 300?
> 
> Hey Crackers:
> 
> When are you going to do the Alien-X and Firehawk?


As soon as they send one


----------



## HEARTBUSTER

Kelly Ison said:


> Just received my bow from Crackers this past Friday and had to post some pics and thank Mike and Gail. This is by far the smoothest, quietest and overall best bow I've ever shot. AM 32, 27.5, 70lbs. Strings are in gray and black. Mike recommended a QAD HD and it is awesome. I added a Spott Hogg SDP and within 45 minutes had 2" groups out to 50 yrds. Unbelieveable. Anyone looking for a bow needs to talk to Mike. It's a great value for a tremendous product. Thanks again Mike.


Very cool setup. Do you know what kind of speed you're getting out of it?


----------



## mdewitt71

Finally home to put mine back together......hoping to get it out for a test run tomorrow. 









*Cracker's is da man !!*:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

mdewitt71 said:


> Finally home to put mine back together......hoping to get it out for a test run tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cracker's is da man !!*:darkbeer:



Yeah man it's time to play.....welcome home


----------



## ShootingABN!

Yea! Welcome back!:darkbeer:








mdewitt71 said:


> Finally home to put mine back together......hoping to get it out for a test run tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cracker's is da man !!*:darkbeer:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Alphamax 32 with royal blue and fle green speckle by Johns Customs here on AT; Breathn
Gained like 6 fps....331 with an IBO arrow


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Nice strings 3D, i have an exact set!


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Vaportrail strings lime and orange with lime serving


----------



## bblanchard

anyone have a flo. orange and blue?


----------



## zhunter62

Crackers got your message, i sent you a pm


----------



## Kelly Ison

HEARTBUSTER said:


> Very cool setup. Do you know what kind of speed you're getting out of it?


I haven't had it chrono'd yet...I'm thinking around 285-290 with 415 gr arrow. I'll post it up when I do.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hmm*

"Crackerized" 

Show us more of YOUR work Mike! We appreciate it!


----------



## Crackers

Well I have 2 LH Captains I'm doing, a 05 Ultra Elite, have a AM 35 on the way and a few other odds and ends. I think there is a Iceman or 2 and the parts on the way back to finish a custom 82nd. I have a Elite getting a custom dipping that I hope to finish soon.


----------



## coonhound0

*82nd yes i cant wait!!*



Crackers said:


> Well I have 2 LH Captains I'm doing, a 05 Ultra Elite, have a AM 35 on the way and a few other odds and ends. I think there is a Iceman or 2 and *the parts on the way back to finish a custom 82nd.* I have a Elite getting a custom dipping that I hope to finish soon.


mike that sounds awsome to hear. i just got back in town waiting on your phone call now!


----------



## JOSHM

lets keep this thread "Crackerized" ok guys :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Thats a neet color combo. I love it. Great lookin' rig!:darkbeer:

However I can't wait to see more work from the Master.... Crackers!:shade::darkbeer:




3DBIGBULLX said:


> Alphamax 32 with royal blue and fle green speckle by Johns Customs here on AT; Breathn
> Gained like 6 fps....331 with an IBO arrow


----------



## Crackers

When Larry started this thread it was suppose to be bows I worked on or strings I built but he goofed on last part of his request and was to late to fix it by the time he caught it. It has for the most part been just what I have done except for here lately


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

I seen the end of the thread so I put this color combo up. I have not seen it in this thread yet. I have look at every page of it at least one time. Crackers great work.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



JOSHM said:


> lets keep this thread "Crackerized" ok guys :darkbeer:


Yeip!

Sounds great, Can't wait to see more of the "Crackerized" art.


----------



## zhunter62

i know you said you were gonna work on mine today, and i hope it hasnt blown up in your face but i am really hoping to see some pictures here before to long, it is killing me, i really want to see what she looks like,


----------



## Crackers

2005 Ultra Elite Spiral cam 29/65 396gr 296fps


----------



## Crackers

New S4 LH


----------



## zhunter62

Crackers said:


> 2005 Ultra Elite Spiral cam 29/65 396gr 296fps


wow words can't describe what i think right now, that is anwsome. i can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## dcraft

My 06 Tribute........


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers! Can't wait to see the Custom 82nd!:darkbeer:


----------



## jlwdvm

What kind of speed can Crackers squeeze out of a '07 X-force 6 on the (-) post, 70# IBO arrow? I've been on the list since November '07. Speed in my profile is with a Meta Peep and loop,


----------



## zhunter62

christmas bump for ya crackers, i hope my bow gets here tomarrow but i dont expect it till the first of the week. one question the speed you posted with my bow, was that with my arrow or one of your own, i had no idea that my bow was that fast. thanks for all the hard work you did on it, cant wait to get my hands on it. 

Marry christmas crackers.


----------



## coonhound0

*crackers awsome*

come on 82nd! i just cant hardly keep it together any more, im on here looking at all hours of the day just waiting to get a pm or see the pics of it in all its glory!

i know crackers cant wait until its done either.its nerve racking waiting on other comp. to get the stuff you order.


----------



## Masheen76

jlwdvm said:


> What kind of speed can Crackers squeeze out of a '07 X-force 6 on the (-) post, 70# IBO arrow? I've been on the list since November '07. Speed in my profile is with a Meta Peep and loop,


I would guess 315-320 fps @ IBO from what I've seen posted in this thread. 

We both are in line for the Nov 07 people on that popular list. Oh well, they say good things come to those who wait, and seeing what's in this thread is believing. :darkbeer:


----------



## FDR

Sweet Tribute Dcraft.


----------



## archer109

Hope xmas was good for ya Crackers.


----------



## BigDaddy1975

archer109 said:


> Hope xmas was good for ya Crackers.


Can you post pics of your Katera or which page are they on?

What are your specs on your Katera include grain of arrow?


----------



## archer109

On page 16

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=6229341&postcount=625


----------



## BigDaddy1975

Sweeeeeeet. Thanks.


----------



## ILVet

*Brigadier????*

Any word on the Brigadier yet? Looking forward to seeing what you can do with it.


----------



## Danny279

dcraft said:


> My 06 Tribute........


SWEET TRIBUTE!!!!!!!! Who set that thing up anyways???


----------



## zhunter62

*it here*

crackers i just got home to to find my bow had arrived. all i have to say is wow. it look ten times better in person. thank you from the bottom of my heart. all the deer here hate you. LOL 

thank you
z


----------



## rooster32

rooster32 said:


> Just received my bow back from Mike. It shoots great!


They don't only look good...they produce!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Custom 82nd?:darkbeer:


----------



## coonhound0

*custom 82nd*

should be looking at it very soon!


----------



## phatcenter77

Does anybody have pictures of combinations of Flo Green and Flo Orange together with one or both speckled? I looked through but didn't see any, it's possible I missed them though.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Happy New Year's Crackers!:darkbeer:

oh can't wait to see the custom 82nd........:mg::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

I think you guys need to read the title of the thread

*Post your "Crackerized" hunting bow pics...or some of his neat string color combos. *

Now here is the start of some ones 82nd. After I get a new refinished stopper it will be ready for the rest of the bling


----------



## ShootingABN!

That's AWWWWWWESOME!

U felling better?:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> U felling better?:darkbeer:


Not really and now the wifes sick......made for a really long day


----------



## coonhound0

*awesome*

man thats the most beautiful bow i have ever laid eyes on.i cant wait to see it finished with all its bling on!:rockband::greenwithenvy:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Crackers said:


> I think you guys need to read the title of the thread
> 
> *Post your "Crackerized" hunting bow pics...or some of his neat string color combos. *
> 
> Now here is the start of some ones 82nd. After I get a new refinished stopper it will be ready for the rest of the bling


great as always....My wife and 2yr old are both sick..Its in the air


----------



## pawhittailslar

Crackers I hope you and your family are feeling better. My wife and I had that crud a few weeks ago and I thought I was going to die.

Can't wait to see what you do with an Iceman and I also can't wait to see what kind of velocity you can squeeze out of one. Please post as soon as you can.

Many Blessings in '09


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Not really and now the wifes sick......made for a really long day


Hope you and your wife feel better soon! Not trying to send PM's.

Good luck buddy!

Aaron


----------



## 9mmprimer

coonhound0 said:


> man thats the most beautiful bow i have ever laid eyes on.i cant wait to see it finished with all its bling on!:rockband::greenwithenvy:


very nice


----------



## Crackers

Here is long time customer and friend Double Lung 'Em during his visit while I was at my best last week


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

2008 Hoyt Vantage X7 

Before 30.5", 53lbs, 306gr arrow at 292fps (draw was 1/2" long)

After 30", 52lbs, 306gr arrow at 295fps

My hunting arrow at 386gr @ 52lbs did 265fps

This bow is IBO rated at 305fps but if you do the math it should be close to 312fps IBO with a fully loaded string.

Btw, don't joke around about modeling your bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Well you know I wasn't having many bright ideas that day so I know it wasn't me. Now that I do think about it was I really there???


----------



## destinyseeker

*lookin for strings*

looking for a color combo for a hoyt riptide blue.also want to do my dren.thinking something in red.like red servings.anyone have any pics.I posted this before,maybe I overlooked it.also pmed u cracker.havent heard anything back yet though.


----------



## destinyseeker

i would only like to see pics that crackers has done on a riptide blue hoyt.you can pm them to me thanks.or red and black on a Dren.also to be pmed to me.Cracker if u have any pics like either I have stated that u have done,I would be elated to see them.


----------



## archer109

bump for ya


----------



## Muddy Buck

*Color combo*

Might have missed it but does anyone have a picture of sunset orange/metallic bronze?


----------



## WEATHERBY460

Just got my Crackered Admiral, very quite bow, strings look great, and so far no peep rotation.

28" draw, 380 grain arrow, 66.5lbs, peep, loop, almost 270fps. Seems kinda slow. But its very smooth and shoots super tight groups. Cracker said it was shooting 289fps for him, but I am guessing it was at 71lbs.


----------



## IL 88

Anybody know what kind numbers crackers hasn't gotten out of guardians?


----------



## lesnic56

I havent looked at all 31 pages, but ive looked at well over half and I have yet to see a general out of all those bowtechs. Whats the deal?


----------



## IL 88

I don't believe there are any on this whole thread... wierd

The limb issues maybe?


----------



## Crackers

lesnic56 said:


> I havent looked at all 31 pages, but ive looked at well over half and I have yet to see a general out of all those bowtechs. Whats the deal?



You didn't dig deep enough

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=457157&page=15 post #561

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=457157&page=14 couple here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=457157&page=13 one here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=457157&page=12 and here


----------



## TecHunter Elite

nice strings any ideas what to put on an '07 Guardian with stock Realtree Hardwoods Green Camo. I'm thinking maybe silver/kiwi with silver serving.


----------



## Jayhawk

Are you feeling better Mike?


----------



## Crackers

Jayhawk said:


> Are you feeling better Mike?


Starting to and come to find out I had the flu then got nailed by a really bad sinus thing.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Good luck Boss! Hope you feel better!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

I have some cool pics to follow soon. Alien X, New BT's with camo cams in AP and Max 4 and we can't forget a AM35 and a couple more 32's


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> I have some cool pics to follow soon. Alien X, New BT's with camo cams in AP and Max 4 and we can't forget a AM35 and a couple more 32's


:secret:


----------



## Crackers

Hemingway said:


> :secret:



Yes I know....geewhiz


----------



## Hemingway

Crackers said:


> Yes I know....geewhiz


:behindsof


----------



## Jayhawk

Crackers said:


> I have some cool pics to follow soon. Alien X, New BT's with camo cams in AP and Max 4 and we can't forget a AM35 and a couple more 32's


I am sure they will be nice to look at!


----------



## IL 88

Jayhawk said:


> I am sure they will be nice to look at!


ttt cant wait


----------



## 20FeetHigh

ttt!


----------



## Crackers

A sneak may be soon coming


----------



## RxBowhunter

Crackers said:


> A sneak may be soon coming


Sooooooooooo............Should I drive up tonight or tomorrow night??????????
Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Crackers

RxBowhunter said:


> Sooooooooooo............Should I drive up tonight or tomorrow night??????????
> Inquiring minds want to know


Doing strings now


----------



## za_boy

Crackers said:


> Ross Carnivore 31 29/60 307



What colours are these?


----------



## MikeTN

Mike- is the harness for the Krank on the bottom cam the same length on all 3 models? I didn't look at that part.

Thanks!


----------



## Crackers

za_boy said:


> What colours are these?


Sunset/OD


----------



## Crackers

MikeTN said:


> Mike- is the harness for the Krank on the bottom cam the same length on all 3 models? I didn't look at that part.
> 
> Thanks!


Haven't made it that far yet but will know more tomorrow when I do a 34


----------



## Crackers

Sneak Peak


----------



## RxBowhunter

Crackers said:


> Sneak Peak


The strings look great Mike! 

I hope you have your Wheaties for dinner. You'll need them to keep me from running out the shop door with this bow! :mg:


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Oh we need more!
Cant wait to see the speeds you get out of this bow, and your thoughts on the draw and feel of it.


----------



## APAnTN

that looks like something from out of this planet lol what are your thoughts on it Mike


----------



## RxBowhunter

20FeetHigh said:


> Oh we need more!
> Cant wait to see the speeds you get out of this bow, and your thoughts on the draw and feel of it.


Does this grab you? 

29" 61# 306gr arrow shooting *336fps!!! * :mg::mg:


----------



## 20FeetHigh

RxBowhunter said:


> Does this grab you?
> 
> 29" 61# 306gr arrow shooting *336fps!!! * :mg::mg:


Holy crap!! That is what i wanted to hear! This is prolly gonna be my next bow for sure.

edit: I just noticed your sig Rx
We shoot the exact same poundage, draw length, arrow, finished arrow weight and speed from 2 different brand crackerized bows lol. I dunno just seemed odd/neat.


----------



## RxBowhunter

20FeetHigh said:


> Holy crap!! That is what i wanted to hear! This is prolly gonna be my next bow for sure.
> 
> edit: I just noticed your sig Rx
> We shoot the exact same poundage, draw length, arrow, finished arrow weight and speed from 2 different brand crackerized bows lol. I dunno just seemed odd/neat.


I'm blessed with monkey arms. 
I can't wait to see what this bow does set up at my specs.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Looks great... Strings look amazing...That New Flame color is awesome!


----------



## tek

Crackers said:


> I have some cool pics to follow soon. Alien X, New BT's with camo cams in AP and Max 4 and we can't forget a AM35 and a couple more 32's


I'm waiting to hear about that AM35


----------



## Zed

I really like the strings with the clear serving on the alien. QUIT TEASING US ALREADY!!


----------



## Crackers

tek said:


> I'm waiting to hear about that AM35


Today I hope


----------



## ShootingABN!

The Master!


----------



## Crackers

*AM35* owner Bigdaddy1975

28/80 bow set on 74# shoots 415grs 305 fps 371gr 324 fps


----------



## goindeep

mike-are most of the AM's able to go 3-4lbs over what they are rated? meaning a 70lb bow can be set at 73-74?


----------



## Crackers

*Katera* owner Bigdaddy1975

70/28 Z3 cam 475grs 284 fps IBO 325


----------



## Crackers

*Roland* Here is a sneak peak


----------



## Crackers

goindeep said:


> mike-are most of the AM's able to go 3-4lbs over what they are rated? meaning a 70lb bow can be set at 73-74?


Some yes and some no


----------



## coonhound0

crackers said:


> *roland* here is a sneak peak


what bow is this one mike?


----------



## BigDaddy1975

I am not worthy of such great work Mike. Thanks.

And thanks to the AT community for steering me to you.


----------



## Crackers

coonhound0 said:


> what bow is this one mike?


It's one that's dipped in AP but I must wait until I have the rest of the pieces to tell


----------



## bowman1964

Crackers said:


> Sneak Peak


What colors are these strings?


----------



## Crackers

Flame/Black Flame is new for 09


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Flame/Black looks sweet. Should look really tight on a ninja.

Now if I could only figure out your peep tying secret.......


----------



## tek

*AM 35 Looks Great*

:darkbeer:


----------



## Enkry

what all is involved in "Crackerizing" a bow? Is it a bow with new strings that has been tuned?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Where is that pimped out 82nd?


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Where is that pimped out 82nd?


Almost there. We are waiting on the stopper from the dipper and a grip


----------



## Cornraker

i don;t want to sound like a moron but what exactly is "crackerized"? does it have something to do with Mike Carter?


----------



## gwmican

Crackers said:


> *AM35* owner Bigdaddy1975
> 
> 28/80 bow set on 74# shoots 415grs 305 fps 371gr 324 fps


:jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw: *SAAAAWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT!!!!!!*


----------



## Crackers

28.5/60 Admiral ready for the morning appointment 320 IBO

Will be decked out with matching Octane Accessories tomorrow


----------



## ShootingABN!

yeaaaaaaaaa!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

29/60 and I have to wait until the Arkansas boys get here tomorrow to finish it.


----------



## Crackers

Hemi here is a sneak peak


----------



## Hemingway

:mg::set1_applaud::RockOn::whoo::jaw::thumbs_up

Those colors turned out great!! I was a little worried about whether or not I picked the right comb, but it looks excellent!! What kind of speed are you getting out of it?


----------



## Crackers

Don't about speed yet..............still have to finish the rest cord


----------



## RattleSnake1

I am very impressed! I will be picking up a new bow in the next month whether it's a BT or Elite remains a question yet, but I think I may need to get it CRACKERIZED! lol


----------



## Belicoso

Those Hoyt´s are very nice :mg:


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Nice Guy*



Crackers said:


> 29/60 and I have to wait until the Arkansas boys get here tomorrow to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Mike, So what your saying is, Leon since you've bought a custom
> '07 and a customer '08, I want too GIVE you a custom '09 this year . Thanks man
> 
> 
> :teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Belicoso

Crackers said:


> *Roland* Here is a sneak peak


What kind of camo is that?????
Thanks


----------



## Crackers

Belicoso said:


> What kind of camo is that?????
> Thanks


Realtree AP


----------



## Belicoso

Thanks


----------



## hollidays

where do i order and how much ?:darkbeer:


----------



## Kenny8906

Clifton and I would like to thank Mike and Gail for taking care of us on these Admirals. Mike does exceptional work. We also enjoyed the hospitality as always.

Thanks again

PS. This bow did shot 2.3 FPS faster than by buddy's bow shown below it. Mike will probably make another bow sell on that fact alone. 



Crackers said:


> 29/60 and I have to wait until the Arkansas boys get here tomorrow to finish it.





Crackers said:


> 28.5/60 Admiral ready for the morning appointment 320 IBO
> 
> Will be decked out with matching Octane Accessories tomorrow


----------



## bow duke ny

My God ---------That Admiral is sick..........:darkbeer:


----------



## alpinebowman

Crackers said:


> *AM35* owner Bigdaddy1975
> 
> 28/80 bow set on 74# shoots 415grs 305 fps 371gr 324 fps



Mike is is getting 324 @ 28"? If so I will be stunned because you are a bow genius. It looks like I will have to see if the local shop will do a layaway for me. What a sweet looking bow. After you were done with it was it any quieter as quiet or louder with the extra speed. 

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## ShootingABN!

To the front page!:tongue:


----------



## BigDaddy1975

alpinebowman said:


> Mike is is getting 324 @ 28"? If so I will be stunned because you are a bow genius. It looks like I will have to see if the local shop will do a layaway for me. What a sweet looking bow. After you were done with it was it any quieter as quiet or louder with the extra speed.
> 
> Thanks for the great pics.


Draws smoother and quieter. Been putting it through the paces for a few days now.


----------



## Reflexman

NOTHING BUT AWSOME. LOVE ALL THE STRING COMBOS. GOOD WORK CRACKERS:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Shinsou

Crackers is da man!!


----------



## Crackers

AM32 ?/60 306gr w/peep-loop 300fps Hemingway can tell you the dl


----------



## Hemingway

Looks awesome Mike!!! Ohh, and the draw length is 26.5" but with the sideplates it will be more like 26.75" :thumbs_up


----------



## jdiesel

what exactly dose it me to be cracerdized?? and how much?


----------



## drockw

I really like how you did the LD cord Mike! I think im going to have to steal that from ya lol! I never thought of putting it on there, but now thinking about it, its a really good place. 

300fps out of a 26.5" bow is CRAZY!!! My bow w/out the VT's and tunin shot the numbers in my sig... Its also a 35 with the #3 cams but it still is very fast!

Derek


----------



## iswandy

Doucet said:


> what exactly dose it me to be cracerdized?? and how much?


tune your bow to the it's best performance. you can pm Crackers to quote the price. 

I wish he live in my hometown so I can get my bow tune by him LOL!


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Hey Crackers, you got a Tribute to post pics of yet? *hint*


----------



## lmills34

*Post #29*

May i ask what colors on the the second bow down on post #29? Green and bronze?


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727

Hey guys I have a question for those of you that have had thier bows crackerized.... How do the strings hold up?


----------



## ShootingABN!

lmills34 said:


> May i ask what colors on the the second bow down on post #29? Green and bronze?


Looks like flo yellow and mt berry, on the 2nd bow....?


----------



## Crackers

20FeetHigh said:


> Hey Crackers, you got a Tribute to post pics of yet? *hint*



Here you go


----------



## Crackers

Ross C 28/70 IBO 300


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I get excited everytime I see this thread high lighted,great work as usual Mike..


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> I get excited everytime I see this thread high lighted,great work as usual Mike..



Thanks and I have another to post but for some reason one of the pics didn't upload to the host sight....sucks because I have to go to the shop to do it again

Oh well I'll post this one and sneak the other one in later. This is Roland's E-500 done in AP camo


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

wow that looks great too,what speeds did it get?


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> wow that looks great too,what speeds did it get?



28/70 as it sets 318 IBO


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

wow,thats smoking..:thumbs_up I like that camo on that bow,first E500 I seen in it..


----------



## Crackers

It's been a long project because the dipper had to strip it twice because they had a problem with a roll of film. It's been done for a few days but we were waiting on the limb graphics from jcmorgan to finish it up...the pics that didn't upload


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Thats sweet! I need to do that to mine.


----------



## Crackers

Here's the rest of the Roland bow


----------



## Roland

damn............that baby looks sweet Mike.:thumbs_up Can't wait to sling some arrows.


----------



## Belicoso

That E-500 is fantastic, great job WOW:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> Here's the rest of the Roland bow



Subtle and sharp. Without a doubt, no better string color choice. Really pulls from the bow pattern.

Now how can I, a grown man, killer of helpless animals, be such a sucker for sharp string combos?


----------



## DMaverick

Any Dartons been crackerized? Love to see one.


----------



## NEMOshooter

06 trykon xl 60# 29" flor. red and flor. yellow


----------



## NEMOshooter




----------



## lmills34

ShootingABN! said:


> Looks like flo yellow and mt berry, on the 2nd bow....?


Yes, the 2nd bow. Thanks.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

That E-500 Looks amazing Crackers! Great work as always


----------



## Crackers

The start on a Sentinel


----------



## archer109

Any pics of mine Crackers?


----------



## Crackers

I think yours is on here some where but it wasn't finished yet


Nope just looked and it's not. I have it when I just put the strings on but I'll take a finished one and get it on later today


----------



## Crackers

archer109 AM32


----------



## archer109

Thank you can't wait to get it. It looks great.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

I heard this one does 330+ IBO 30/60/300 :zip:



Crackers said:


> The start on a Sentinel


----------



## salty444

I can hardly wait for a sneak peek :darkbeer:


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

That sentinal looks Big, Tall, and Dirty -- just how I like em. Good job Mike --- I can't wait to get to Micheal's shop here to shoot the sentinal.


----------



## archeryhistory

*Get a Banner on Archery Talk and create links form each post*

New Record 806,000 Views 1 Day YOU CAN BUY A BANNER ON ARCHERY TALK ($4 day) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Archery Talk traffic has increased 20% in the last month. 806,00 page views in one day. The banner costs have not been increased. It is THE BEST BUY in advertising.
BANNER COST (For the FULL YEAR) IS ABOUT THE COST OF A 1/3 PAGE MAGAZINE AD.
CALL TODAY 1-740-215-2242
The leading site – The best deal in advertising ever.
Advertisers are allowed to have
ACTIVE LINKS FROM EVERY POST YOU OR ANYONE MAKES

Example post
Just got my new PSE bow – Test shot today and ready for tournament.
(show picture)
PSE Pro Staff Shooter
www.pse-archery.com

Archery Talk continues to grow at a rapid rate. Due to the demand from companies wanting their products to be advertised on the site we added the center banner in 2008 that, as the other banners, rotates through all the sites on the system.
Prices for banners is still the best buy of any advertising
Archery Talk has over 600,000 hits per day - #1 archery site on the 
internet and one of the largest forums of any kind.
Example – actual figures
December 9th 
623,385 page views
370,194 unique views
We have banner positions available – Also combination packages
Contact us today. Your banner will rotate on 
www.archerytalk.com
www.archeryhistory.com
www.archerytalkauctions.com
www.archerychat.com
www.archeryblogs.com
www.archerytalkTV.com
All for around 4 dollars per day. 
Upper banner 124.58 month (under year contract)
Center and bottom banner $166.25 month (under year contract)
(when you buy 2 banners your banner will come up twice as much)
Link to rates page 
http://www.archeryhistory.com/advert...dvertising.htm

A full year on the Archery Talk system is less than a 1/3 page ad in an archery magazine. 
We will also make the banner for you at no charge.

Contact
Shawn Hatem
Advertising manager
[email protected]
1-740-215-2242

Customer Service
Sonja Baer
[email protected] 
1-509-525-4387

Archery Talk
Archers Helping Archers


----------



## ShootingABN!

:wink:Awesome Hoyt! I dig the Flo Green and blue!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose

More Sentinel pics please.


----------



## coonhound0

any thing new crackers? still looking!c:


----------



## Masterkiller

Somebody please send Mike a 30/70 APA King Cobra for a make overimp:


----------



## JerseyGTI337

I can't wait to see my tribute on this thread:darkbeer:


----------



## goindeep

i cant wait to see my 29.5 AM32 with blue and grey strings...you dont have it yet do you mike?


----------



## ShootingABN!

What's new?:wink:


----------



## bow duke ny

TTT-Gotta see them Bows>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## salty444

:darkbeer:


----------



## coonhound0

*82nd*

hopefully it want be much longer!


----------



## Crackers

Got more coming...took day off (well part of it) to watch game


----------



## Shinsou

SLACKER! 

 :darkbeer::darkbeer:



Crackers said:


> Got more coming...took day off (well part of it) to watch game


----------



## ndhunter11

*strings*

Im also looking for a string combo i have a protec that is gun metal color, thanks keep shooting


----------



## coonhound0

crackers check your pm on the sweet 82nd ride!


----------



## TeamEaston

*Strings*

looking for color combos for a gun metal protec


----------



## Crackers

EZ-Riders DecIII 27.5/60 318


----------



## Crackers

PointnDog AM32 and he can tell you about it when he signs in


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Flame and silver?



Crackers said:


> PointnDog AM32 and he can tell you about it when he signs in


----------



## rcracer30

hey mike(crackers) got my string on my am32 looks perrty sweet.thanks for making it for me.string color flo green and blue.looks awsome.


----------



## salty444

those AM's look better and better each time I see them


----------



## pointndog

R0CKETMAN said:


> Flame and silver?


Yep Flame and Silver.....And it is very sharp in person.

281/2"/69.78 316 IBO, 380gn/302, 415gn Aramid/287

This AM32 is with 1 or 2 fps of my ELITE GTO with each arrow..............


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Crackers said:


> Here you go


Thanks Mike, It shoots awesome and looks great! But i already knew it would :teeth:


----------



## timberline365

Outstanding work!


----------



## Crackers

26/45 Captain 275grs peep/loop 265.8 fps owner canam


----------



## archerdad

that captain looks sweeeet!:shade:


----------



## canam

I am really anxious to shoot it. I can hardly wait. It looks like my string combination turned out really awesome. Thanks again Mike!


----------



## thuffman

Mike,
Have you done the 09 PSE Xforce Dream Season? I just got mine yesterday and was wondering what you are getting out them.


----------



## curs1

Somebody is spoiled :teeth:


----------



## R0CKETMAN

pointndog said:


> Yep Flame and Silver.....And it is very sharp in person.


Thanks, if you get a chance to post some "close ups" of the strings, that would be great. 

Looks like you decided to pull the orange vs the red from the flame by way of the orange timing cord and loop. Looks great. 

I'm considering this combo on a ninja.


----------



## Sage Omnia

Let's just say that there is a bottle of Crown Royal shipped with my bow.


----------



## EZrider

*Declaration III*

Thanks Mike & Gail for another great time and for the Declaration! It is a lot like my bike .... way faster than I need but I guess I'll just learn to live with it!!!!!

It was about 17:00 before I came down from the sugar and caffeine high! Still buzzing on the Bow high though!!

Did get to play with it and found as long as I can shoot in a "shot out" part of the target butt I can pull the arrows. 

Thanks again,

EZ


----------



## cajunhunter

pointndog
Do you have #2 cams or #3 cams in your AM32?


----------



## TeamEaston

*strings*

has anybody used black and bronze colored strings, just wondering if they would look cool thanks keep it on the X


----------



## vtec21

*crackerized tx4*

What happened to this? speed, draw, lbs, etc




Crackers said:


> Middle stage of the new TX4 by Pearson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a AlphaMax 32 coming real soon....strings on stretcher


----------



## Crackers

vtec21 said:


> What happened to this? speed, draw, lbs, etc



26.5 72lbs 315fps


----------



## drockw

What is the color on the Captain? It looks good!

Derek


----------



## Crackers

drockw said:


> What is the color on the Captain? It looks good!
> 
> Derek



Flo Yellow/OD


----------



## dyeguy1212

That captain is nuts... i wish i had money...


----------



## Crackers

> i wish i had money


Me too


----------



## papapump

Crackers said:


> Me too


That's because I give all my money to Gale. Did a special dipped bow come back today...nevermind, you would have told me by now...d*mn ice storm!!


----------



## Crackers

The Reezen, owner *salty444 *
29/70 as you see it 330 IBO 301 410gr


----------



## Crackers

08 Ally owner salty444

29/70 as it sets 325 IBO


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Dang Salty how do you pick wich bow to shoot...lol


----------



## storyteller_usa

Sweet... Crackers I need your help..



Crackers said:


> The Reezen, owner *salty444 *
> 29/70 as you see it 330 IBO 301 410gr


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Wow that pearson TX4 is SMOKIN' 

What do you think of the R2B2 Cams Mike?

Are they a stiff smooth? or do they stack pretty hard like the 82nd?


----------



## Crackers

bowhuntermitch said:


> Wow that pearson TX4 is SMOKIN'
> 
> What do you think of the R2B2 Cams Mike?
> 
> Are they a stiff smooth? or do they stack pretty hard like the 82nd?


Not as stiff as the Airborne


----------



## Crackers

AM32 60/29 371gr 294


----------



## Crackers

Old Glory SE swampfox


----------



## Crackers

Hardwood Grey Captain 29/70 327 IBO peep/loop


----------



## Masheen76

Crackers said:


> AM32 60/29 371gr 294


I can't wait to get it in my hands, thanks again Mr. & Mrs. Carter!


----------



## Danny279

PM sent your way Mike


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Hi there Mr. Carter..its Alexa...I can't begin to explain how greatful I am! Thank you so much for doing Adam's bow...When we got the call last night that it was being shipped today we were so pumped! I know that chances are it has already been packaged but I was just wondering if you had taken a photo of it. If you did can you post it?? I can't wait to see the black and red strings!!



Thank you again!
:wink:


----------



## ShootToKill10

Strings look great I am plannin on getting me some soon.


----------



## Crackers

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hi there Mr. Carter..its Alexa...I can't begin to explain how greatful I am! Thank you so much for doing Adam's bow...When we got the call last night that it was being shipped today we were so pumped! I know that chances are it has already been packaged but I was just wondering if you had taken a photo of it. If you did can you post it?? I can't wait to see the black and red strings!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!
> :wink:


I wish I would of but it was packed and labeled by the time I thought about it. Having full time help (retired wife) means be on toes or it's to late. His bow would of been hard to unpack.


----------



## Crackers

BT Kryptik


----------



## Crackers

PSE Firestorm


----------



## Masheen76

Then again, opening up that box and looking at that bow for the first time, like it's Christmas in Febuary, can't be all that bad either. :wink:


----------



## Crackers

All Black Captain


----------



## Crackers

Another Captain Black-pink/Sunset Orange


----------



## BigDaddy1975

Crackers said:


> All Black Captain


Mr. Carter,

Did the bow come like that or is it one of your custom jobs? That looks awesome.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome work!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## mbeason

*My Crackerized '08 Commander*


----------



## Crackers

BigDaddy1975 said:


> Mr. Carter,
> 
> Did the bow come like that or is it one of your custom jobs? That looks awesome.



This one I put together that way


----------



## haole boy

any pics yet??


----------



## realmfg

Crackers said:


> *Envy*


What color are those Mike?


----------



## Crackers

realmfg said:


> What color are those Mike?



Bronze/Black :thumbs_up


----------



## realmfg

love those with the bronze serving


----------



## R0CKETMAN

oops


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> all black captain




flame & black?


----------



## LBmaN

What kind of speed did you git out of the PSE Firestorm?


----------



## salty444

Crackers said:


> All Black Captain




Mike,


I have this exact bow at home. it is 29/60. What are you getting out of this Captain that you set up? What arrow are you shooting out of it?


----------



## rutnstrut

Crackers said:


> All Black Captain


Mike not that all of the bows you do don't look awesome,but this has to be one of the best. That thing is freakin sweeet.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the Master!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Legacy Cobra


----------



## Crackers

Stan came in and picked up his Admiral today.....LH


----------



## Crackers

Mike Carter came in and picked up his LH Captain today


----------



## PB26

*Floating yoke?*

A tech question for Crackers - 

I see that you've set up a PSE with a floating yoke. I have a Moneymaker hybrid and am a floating yoke fan from when I shot Hoyts, but the tech department at PSE said to stick to the static yoke. Could you comment on that set-up you did -- was it the bow owner's request, or was it your own idea? 

Thanks.


----------



## Crackers

PB26 said:


> A tech question for Crackers -
> 
> I see that you've set up a PSE with a floating yoke. I have a Moneymaker hybrid and am a floating yoke fan from when I shot Hoyts, but the tech department at PSE said to stick to the static yoke. Could you comment on that set-up you did -- was it the bow owner's request, or was it your own idea?
> 
> Thanks.


It's just the way I do them. I don't do Static and all the years I have had to test both using a hooter shooter I see no point in it.


----------



## PB26

Crackers said:


> It's just the way I do them. I don't do Static and all the years I have had to test both using a hooter shooter I see no point in it.


Thanks for the reply -- it confirms my suspicion and I will be switching to a floating yoke when my strings need replacing. :cocktail:


----------



## coonhound0

*09 82nd*

it should be getting very close to seeing that prize custom 82nd you have been talking about!!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

coonhound0 said:


> it should be getting very close to seeing that prize custom 82nd you have been talking about!!!


I hope so!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

coonhound0 said:


> it should be getting very close to seeing that prize custom 82nd you have been talking about!!!



You would think....


----------



## Riverghost

Look at what Crackers gave me for Valetines Day :zip:


----------



## Riverghost

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Well now that's different


----------



## cajunhunter

That is a good look at those strings. I keep looking for my AM32.


----------



## cajunhunter

Crackers said:


> Well now that's different


That peep doesn't look like it is aligned for that deer.


----------



## captainhammer

Hey, thanks for the comment, that is my bow that Mike did his magic on, I shoot 70lb, 376gr. arrow and with Mike's strings it sizzles at 308fps.....


----------



## Crackers

Man I have a really good looking bow to post and it's on photobucket and it's down for maintenance.....what a drag


----------



## Crackers

09 XForce not finished yet but man the camo and strings look so good together I had to post it


----------



## patriotvft

cool xforce. those strings od/buckskin? they do match perfect.


----------



## Crackers

A Sentinel for a local boy


----------



## duxbux

Crackers said:


> Ok here's another


What color strings is on this bow?


----------



## RxBowhunter

Riverghost said:


> :darkbeer:


Hey Chris! Are those your new strings from Saturday? I called the shop to see if you were there but you had already left. Talk about your awesome service! :thumb: Are these the strings your taking to TX to kill piggies?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

duxbux said:


> What color strings is on this bow?


Flo orange and black I beleive.


----------



## salty444

Crackers said:


> 09 XForce not finished yet but man the camo and strings look so good together I had to post it



wow awesome..................... thanks again!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> Flo orange and black I beleive.


Flo Org/Brown


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

looking good..


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> looking good..


Thank you


----------



## RxBowhunter

Crackers said:


> 09 XForce not finished yet but man the camo and strings look so good together I had to post it


That's a sweet combination! :thumb:


----------



## coonhound0

:secret:that 82nd souldnt be long now for sure!:wink:


----------



## Crackers

You're right and here it is


----------



## coonhound0

*wooow!*

that thing is smoking hot . are going to post the speed out of it?


----------



## stixshooter

That looks spanky !!


----------



## Crackers

29/70 342 IBO that what you wanted to see


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Thats a thing of beauty.


----------



## coonhound0

*smokin*

mike what was the speed with the 410 grain arrow?


----------



## coonhound0

mike its only suppose to be a 60 lbs!


----------



## Crackers

coonhound0 said:


> mike what was the speed with the 410 grain arrow?



320


----------



## FatboyStew

Man, I love that Max4! I was depressed about having to sell my General, but now I can look forward to a new bow from the master later this year.


----------



## mathews_outback

pm sent your way


----------



## RxBowhunter

Crackers said:


> You're right and here it is


WOW! That thing is sweet! :thumb:


----------



## cajunhunter

Crackers said:


> You're right and here it is


That is absolutly awsome looking Mike!!! Nice Job.


----------



## swat09

any bowtech swats yet crackers


----------



## rslscobra

Mike (Crackers) any Alien-X's ???????


----------



## za_boy

Crackers that 82nd is superb!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome ABN!:wink::darkbeer: & I've been wanting to do a custom digi "Army" bow for two years......


----------



## Crackers

rslscobra said:


> Mike (Crackers) any Alien-X's ???????



I may Start a thread on the "Crackers Edition Alien X" here shortly


----------



## coonhound0

*hot!!!*



Crackers said:


> You're right and here it is


mike that has got to be one of the sexiest bows i have ever seen! man i cant wait until she gets home so i can wrap my hand around her & bow her over & let it fly!


----------



## rslscobra

Crackers said:


> I may Start a thread on the "Crackers Edition Alien X" here shortly



Mike, great can't wait. Mike is it possible to ordered a "Crackers Edition Alien X" directly from you if I am out of state? Will Rytera allow this? If so, I am a lefty what do I need to do to get one!!!!!


----------



## salty444

man that is a nice bow..........


----------



## Crackers

New specs on bow 29/60 340 peep/loop 410gr 295 and 371gr 311


----------



## coonhound0

Crackers said:


> New specs on bow 29/60 340 peep/loop 410gr 295 and 371gr 311


i dont know how he does it, but man is he not the man or what! those speeds are awsome! well worth it! i just hope it shoots as good as it looks!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Don't know what this one will do yet but it looks cool AM32


















Limbs were done by my friend Michael and he said this was it...no more


----------



## SplitBrow189

what color combo is post #1262???


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> Don't know what this one will do yet but it looks cool AM32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbs were done by my friend Michael and he said this was it...no more


really.. .wow~ it looks nice for sure...


----------



## patriotvft

thats different!


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Chris Bowles said:


> what color combo is post #1262???


Red/black I beleive.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> Don't know what this one will do yet but it looks cool AM32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbs were done by my friend Michael and he said this was it...no more


Just needs some Nuge GT Zebra fletched arrows to tie it all together. I actually like this one alot.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Crackers said:


> All Black Captain


Crackers,

What kind of speeds are you getting with the captain?

I just saw the AMO in Bowhunting World is 233.

If that is the case IBO would likley not be more than 300.

But they advertise it significantly fatsr than 300.

Thanks again.


----------



## P&Y OHIO

*09 Captain*

I've been playing w/ one for a couple weeks now and I'm gettin 303fps at 27.5 in. @ 61lbs IBO

The draw cycle ramps up quick but is relatively smooth all the way into the valley

I like what i am seeing w/ this bow...dead in your hand and extremely quiet!!!

Maybe Mike can give us some input?


----------



## Fdale's Finest

I was wrong the magazine had the admiral not the captain but the question still is the same.


----------



## captainhammer

Fdale, that blacked out Captain is my bow, Mike did a great job. 70lb, 29" draw, 386gr arrow and 308fps..... and smooth.


----------



## malinois38

*Crackerized Bowtech Liberty*

Just got my Liberty back today. Looks great. Thanks for the tune-up and new strings!:darkbeer:


----------



## AF_TT

*Why??*



Crackers said:


> Don't know what this one will do yet but it looks cool AM32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbs were done by my friend Michael and he said this was it...no more


I would love to have something like that done with my AM 35! Dang that is slick!:wink:


----------



## bornagain

She loves it Michael, VERY COOL!!!! How do you like the rest ?



Crackers said:


> Don't know what this one will do yet but it looks cool AM32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbs were done by my friend Michael and he said this was it...no more


----------



## shooter74

ttt


----------



## Crackers

bornagain said:


> She loves it Michael, VERY COOL!!!! How do you like the rest ?



We will find out shortly


----------



## WIDOWMAKER454

*bows*

Are people sending there bows in to have the strings changed or do you sell bows also.


----------



## dhayse32

Amazing Bows Crackers! 

You had a chance to do any Bow Madness XL's yet??????


----------



## Crackers

dhayse32 said:


> Amazing Bows Crackers!
> 
> You had a chance to do any Bow Madness XL's yet??????


Thanks and no


----------



## ShootingABN!

WIDOWMAKER454 said:


> Are people sending there bows in to have the strings changed or do you sell bows also.


Yes he does sell bows!:wink:

Crackers does work magic!:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## cyclegrip

ShootingABN! said:


> Yes he does sell bows!:wink:
> 
> Crackers does work magic!:darkbeer::wink:


So where do I go to get this crackeriztion done?


----------



## WIDOWMAKER454

*bows*

I understand he sells them,but i was reading in one of the replies that a guy was saying he had just got his bow back from crackers and it was awesome.So again does he only do this to bows you purchase from him or can you send him your bow(any bow) and he work the same magic???????


----------



## Tax Lawyer

WIDOWMAKER454 said:


> So again does he only do this to bows you purchase from him or can you send him your bow(any bow) and he work the same magic???????


Both.


----------



## bowmanhunter

I'm on the list for sometime in June


----------



## ParkerBow

my 09 Pearson


----------



## salty444

RxBowhunter said:


> That's a sweet combination! :thumb:


best shooting bow I own hands down right here.

BTW, what colors are these strings LOL... they match perfect.


----------



## salty444

Crackers said:


> 09 XForce not finished yet but man the camo and strings look so good together I had to post it


woops... sorry.. here it is


----------



## coonhound0

*1 huge thanks*



Crackers said:


> New specs on bow 29/60 340 peep/loop 410gr 295 and 371gr 311


mike this bow is so sweet, just recieved it today & shot it out if the garage in the rain.all i can say is im going to fletch some arrows to night, man what a tack driver.
*thanks for what you did dj!*


----------



## cyclegrip

I'm still confused as to how I go about getting this done.


----------



## patriotvft

cyclegrip said:


> I'm still confused as to how I go about getting this done.


pm sent


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



salty444 said:


> woops... sorry.. here it is


looks like od green and mt bronze..I have done a few that color and they match the digital perfect..


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> looks like od green and mt bronze..I have done a few that color and they match the digital perfect..



No cigar this time LOL

OD is correct / Bronze....no go


----------



## patriotvft

buckskin???


----------



## Crackers

patriotvft said:


> buckskin???


Well of course..I didn't stutter LOL


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Crackers said:


> No cigar this time LOL
> 
> OD is correct / Bronze....no go


you got me on that one...lol looks great either way..


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> you got me on that one...lol looks great either way..



Well you don't get that shade of it very often so it's easy to not be able to tell


----------



## goindeep

oooohhhhh mike.....i know you are going to post some pics of that 29.5 hoyt am32 you are finishing....thanks, jamie


----------



## Crackers

It is sporting a new set of duds but it's not ready ready. Going home early..not feeling well


----------



## Guest

Show my baby off mike.


----------



## Guest

Crackers said:


> It is sporting a new set of duds but it's not ready ready. Going home early..not feeling well


You had a case of the sneezes Monday.


----------



## Crackers

goindeep said:


> oooohhhhh mike.....i know you are going to post some pics of that 29.5 hoyt am32 you are finishing....thanks, jamie


Alright I'll do it


----------



## Crackers

KsBowMan620 said:


> Show my baby off mike.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

:hungry:


----------



## Crackers

Tax Lawyer said:


> :hungry:


My friend I know what that means and I am so grateful that after a year of holding that box of parts for you was finally able to put them to use.

LH Max 4 Captain all maxed out


----------



## Crackers

Here's another PSE


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Crackers said:


> My friend I know what that means and I am so grateful that after a year of holding that box of parts for you was finally able to put them to use.
> 
> LH Max 4 Captain all maxed out


:set1_applaud:

I can hardly wait....many thanks. :smile:


----------



## rutnstrut

Crackers said:


> My friend I know what that means and I am so grateful that after a year of holding that box of parts for you was finally able to put them to use.
> 
> LH Max 4 Captain all maxed out


Very nice looking,imo the Captain is tied with the Alien for the coolest looking bow of 09. Had I not liked the feel of the Alien more I would have picked up a blacked out Captain. I still might,but Momma might start to get testy if I buy more than 3 bows a year.


----------



## Crackers

Tonight a sneak peek


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> Tonight a sneak peek



Oh my.....


----------



## zhunter62

Crackers said:


> Tonight a sneak peek


Now you are just being mean. i am really liking what i see here, so me more.


----------



## goindeep

Thanks a ton Mike...looks awesome as expected...you got any speed ratings for mine?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Looking awesome!:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71

Nice Rig Tax Lawyer !!! :darkbeer:

I am also digging the predator too. :tongue:


----------



## dobie07

Crackers said:


> Here's another PSE



I like the way the limbdriver is set up on this pse :thumbs_up Is that something we can order from you, or do we have to send our bow in to have that done?


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy

That's a nice captain in the Predator camo...:smile:


----------



## Crackers

AZ&F'sDaddy said:


> That's a nice captain in the Predator camo...:smile:



Hope to show more by the end of the weekend


----------



## patriotvft

that predator camo looks awesome! i always liked max4 the best but i think predator is my new fave!


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727

*Alphamax "Bone Collector"*

Looking foreward to seeing how my Alphamax "Bone Collector" looks and performs. Man this waiting is like being a kid at Christmas, its only been a few days tho, but the suspense is killing me.lol


----------



## JWT

Crackers said:


> Hope to show more by the end of the weekend


WELL.........It's Monday..........jk..


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Crackers

AZ&F'sDaddy said:


> The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Gotta love that Predator. Nice work M



Crackers said:


>


----------



## JWT

That there was soooo worth waiting for! Holy cow is that hot!


----------



## rutnstrut

That predator looks sweeet,I am starting to wonder if I shouldn't have ordered a Crackers edition Alien,instead of a blacked out one. But I think the blacked out will look cool to. The more I see the captains,the more I want one. Perhaps I will have to get my first Bowtech soon,I have shot the Captain a lot and was very impressed.


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy

Whoa! That's beautiful! It brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## AZ&F'sDaddy

Dang, you were up late, too!


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Guys....if you are dreaming about a new bow.....with Cracker's magic......but can't get one right now....PM me for details.

And no...my Captain is not for sale. It just arrived and Mike did A++++ work as usual.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Tax Lawyer said:


> Guys....if you are dreaming about a new bow.....with Cracker's magic......but can't get one right now....PM me for details.
> 
> And no...my Captain is not for sale. It just arrived and Mike did A++++ work as usual.


buddy your Captain is awesome..max4 is the ticket..the predator is looking good too..


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727

WOOOO HOOOOOO, talked to the Carter"s today, and they are working thier magic now on my AM Bone Collector


----------



## Crackers

I know someone is looking for this one
New HD Green finish


----------



## Crackers

Luckiduc13


----------



## Crackers

AM 35


----------



## Guest

Im saving for a new beauty right now. Captain, Sentinal or Air Raid.:wink:


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Nice Blue there. S.C. the grip for a marble blue one and this bow will be G.T.G.




Crackers said:


> Luckiduc13


----------



## ghost1

Sent mine in mid Feb . any idea when you might get to it?


----------



## Luckiduc13

Crackers said:


> Luckiduc13


This turned out just as I had planned! Thanks Mike. Cant wait.


----------



## Crackers

Fatboy Stew

Admiral


----------



## FatboyStew

*Thanks Mike*

Thanks for your great customer service and the amazing work you did on the Admiral.

It's shooting a 352 grn arrow at 313.8 fps. What I find so amazing is that it's shooting that fast with loop and peep and with a 28" draw!

Thanks again Mike, you're the master.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

:77:
Everything is looking good Crackers... Actually the better word would be Amazing..


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727

The anticipation is killing me.... Stay tooned guys we should be seeing a "Bone Collector" AM32 very soon guys


----------



## ghost1

Mines on it way home. Cant wait to see


----------



## cajunhunter

BOWHUNTER2727 said:


> The anticipation is killing me.... Stay tooned guys we should be seeing a "Bone Collector" AM32 very soon guys


Yes, but it is going to be mine.


----------



## ronnoc93

r0cketman said:


> gotta love that predator. Nice work m


sweet!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727

cajunhunter said:


> Yes, but it is going to be mine.


Cajun how long has yours been there? Mine should be ready and shipped back this week.... according to Mrs Crackers


----------



## haole boy

*goes with Optifade?*



Crackers said:


> Brush. Sorry this was taken before they made me use a back drop lol


what about this combo for that Optifade?


----------



## Crackers

GT500










Admial


----------



## Texbama

Hey Mike,

I am guessing that is my GT500 since it has the Simms mini Xtremes on it. Just got to Brazil yesterday and now I see this. Man can't wait to get back and shoot this bow. Thanks


----------



## Crackers

BC 32


----------



## trophytaker75

Looks flaweless as usual Mike keep up the awesome work.


----------



## rutnstrut

Crackers said:


> BC 32



Awesome looking strings mike,that color combo would look sweeet on a blacked out alien.


----------



## Crackers

Wife picked the colors to go with limb logo. Wanted it to match but not to over do the green so she went with the Flo gr-Black combo and black


----------



## Guest

That looks sweet! Got a Guardian I will be bringing up to ya soon Mike.:shade:


----------



## Crackers

Guardian


----------



## Crackers

82nd


----------



## Guest

Crackers said:


> Guardian


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

Ultramax Speed Pro


----------



## tnarb

Anyone ever had an Aigil crackerized? Wiould love to see that....


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727

Great work Mike. I love it
Thank You guys so much






Crackers said:


> BC 32


----------



## NEMOshooter

Crackers said:


> BC 32


That is freaking awesome! the string color matches up very well with the limbs and the signature.


----------



## Masterkiller

Mike or the owner of the BC, can you guys tell me what kind've speed your getting out've the 29/70?


----------



## patriotvft

Crackers said:


> 82nd



:hello2:


----------



## ParkerBow

Mike just for kicks what bow made you say WOW either good or bad


----------



## Crackers

Masterkiller said:


> Mike or the owner of the BC, can you guys tell me what kind've speed your getting out've the 29/70?


The BC is 29/70 and it's set at 67 lbs and with peep and loop it shot a 352gr arrow at 318.6 fps. Forgot to turn it up and shoot it but that should tell enough


----------



## FatboyStew

Mike,

That BC looks great! I was so close to getting that over the Admiral. I wanted to like it more, but just couldn't get over the quietness of the Admiral.

I'm still amazed at what you were able to get out of it.

Thanks again to you and Gail; you all are great!


----------



## Crackers

ParkerBow said:


> Mike just for kicks what bow made you say WOW either good or bad



Impressed

AM32 feels really good to me.
Admiral. I was pleased that it was smoother and as quite as the General. I was afraid that it would be louder.
PSE GX was a really big surprise to me with a new cam design that well....looked like it wouldn't work but is really great to draw. The bow is fun to shoot and this year is closer to draw lengths advertised.
Ross Carnivore, can't say enough about how smooth that bow is to draw...not that fast but a great pleasure in drawning and shooting

There are more but they are talking food on the TV and I'm hungry LOL

HCA Speed Pro:


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727

Mike, thanks again. I have been showing off the pics to my friends and everyone is impressed. Wow 318fps I can't wait to shoot it. Thank you again to you and your wife. You both seem like very good people, next time I am through your area I def plan to stop and say hi.


----------



## Crackers

Here is the Rezeen  29/70 352gr 330 loaded string


----------



## rut&strut17

hey!that's my bow!been shooting all morning & can't get over how much better this feels/shoots.thanks for all the hard work mike & gail i truly appreciate it!
p.s. good luck in kansas & texas mike,& have a safe ride
thanks again
mark


----------



## ShootingABN!

Truely works of ART!:shade:


----------



## IL 88

Crackers have you done any of the Quest binaries yet?


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Hey Mike see a digital GX6 in the near future? I cna't wait to see the numbers you get out of that thing.


----------



## rutnstrut

Mike,

I know you are busy,but did you get the PM I sent you last week pertaining to Alien set up?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

:set1_fishing:


----------



## Crackers

Limb Saver Bow


----------



## Crackers

ROCKETMAN GTO


----------



## Crackers

AM35 80 lb


----------



## Crackers

AM32 BC


----------



## Crackers

IL 88 said:


> Crackers have you done any of the Quest binaries yet?


Not yet




> rutnstrut:Mike,
> 
> I know you are busy,but did you get the PM I sent you last week pertaining to Alien set up?



Seen it there and I will try to get it answered today



> Mike,
> 
> I know you are busy,but did you get the PM I sent you last week pertaining to Alien set up?


Closer then you think


----------



## clarksaver

thanks mike i love my new strings,good luck on your trip


----------



## DanBlacksher

Those AM 32 are killing me Mike what are you getting out of the 80 # Am and are they still as smooth and quit as the 70.

Thanks


----------



## Crackers

DanBlacksher said:


> Those AM 32 are killing me Mike what are you getting out of the 80 # Am and are they still as smooth and quit as the 70.
> 
> Thanks


The 35 at 27.5/80 was about as smooth as a 32 30/70


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> The 35 at 27.5/80 was about as smooth as a 32 30/70


Oh my


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> Oh my


That's what I thought....like what's up with this


----------



## Crackers

AM 32 BC


----------



## Crackers

Pair of 09 Z-28's


----------



## Guest

Man those Zs are sweet!!! PM me when you have a date set up for those Guardians!:darkbeer:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

wow ,those look sweet..


----------



## Belicoso

They are all so damn nice looking rigs,good for those who wait for them to ad to the stable.


----------



## easton400

Here are a few of my "Crackerized" rigs! Left to right!(Katera not Crackerized yet) ( Alphamax 32) (And my favorite hunting bow Vectrix):set1_applaud::set1_applaud::archery::archery::archery::archery:


----------



## cajunhunter

Crackers said:


> AM 32 BC


I really like the way that BC looks. Nice string colors, who picked them out? How does that thing shoot? That is the question.


----------



## JerseyGTI337

Mike did you get started on my black tribute yet?


----------



## bowduke

Crackers said:


> Pair of 09 Z-28's



Beautiful work on our z's Mike!! My first Crackerized bow and I could not be happier. I cannot wait to shoot it!!! Thanks to Mrs. Crackers as well


----------



## Crackers

I hear a Alien is very near


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Crackers said:


> I hear a Alien is very near


How's about a GX6???:teeth:


----------



## cajunhunter

Crackers said:


> AM 32 BC


This is my bow. I just want to say thanks to Carter's. They really have been pleasant to deal with. Mike has it is shooting 315 FPS IBO. That is at 27.5 DL with a loaded string. The AlphaMax is rated at 321 with a 30"DL and naked string. That is smoking fast for that DL. Thanks again. I cannot wait to get it.


----------



## igknighted

Fdale's Finest said:


> Crackers,
> 
> What kind of speeds are you getting with the captain?
> 
> I just saw the AMO in Bowhunting World is 233.
> 
> If that is the case IBO would likley not be more than 300.
> 
> But they advertise it significantly fatsr than 300.
> 
> Thanks again.


THAT is a saweet looking bow! Are there any black Admirals?


----------



## Crackers

Look what I just got....now to figure out who ordered it :mg:


----------



## rutnstrut

Crackers said:


> Look what I just got....now to figure out who ordered it :mg:


I did,payed in full up front,you must have been hitting the Crown that day.:wink:


----------



## JWT

great camo on that one!


----------



## patriotvft

cool! kinda looks like digital predator.











wish it was me that ordered it.


----------



## stillern

How do I get my bow "crackerized". Someone help me out!


----------



## patriotvft

stillern said:


> How do I get my bow "crackerized". Someone help me out!


send "crackers" a pm.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome work from the Master!:shade:


----------



## Big Timber

Is that Captain in OPTIFADE?!?!?! 

That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Crackers

Big Timber said:


> Is that Captain in OPTIFADE?!?!?!
> 
> That looks pretty sweet!


Yes and it's a walkin guy but nice going on the CR


----------



## DanBlacksher

Crackers said:


> The 35 at 27.5/80 was about as smooth as a 32 30/70


Mike that is close to my specs what speed with what arrow weight were you getting. I am thinking about an 80# @ 28" draw in the 32. Just wondering about the speeds.

thanks

Dan


----------



## R0CKETMAN

rutnstrut said:


> you must have been hitting the Crown that day.:wink:





Crackers said:


> Yes


explains why the pic makes it look.... well....something like digitalpredator:flypig:


----------



## maitland

What camo pattern is this bowtech done in. The cams look great.


----------



## DanBlacksher

optifade 

http://www.optifade.com/ :shade:


----------



## maitland

Crackers said:


> Ok here's another


I mean this one


----------



## maitland

Camo pattern ?


----------



## patriotvft

maitland said:


> Camo pattern ?


max4


----------



## Crackers

Done tonight

My friend Walter's 82nd and he's going to be surprised 








DeerslayinSOB


----------



## Crackers

duxbux....what a list

Reezen 7.0








08 Guardian








Ally


----------



## haole boy

Crackers said:


> Look what I just got....now to figure out who ordered it :mg:


how many Captains in Opti do you have on order?


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Crackers said:


> Done tonight
> 
> DeerslayinSOB


That looks great Mike!!! Now what kinda speeds did you get out it considering it liked the lighter of the arrows?


----------



## duxbux

Now where talking. the max4 looks great. Just got to figure out what I'm going to shoot first.
Mike Have a good Trip. 

Hopefully we will see an Admiral Max-4 shortly! 

Thanks to you and Gail.


----------



## mrmurph

Here's my Black Ice, love it.


----------



## tnarb

Still lookin for a Crackerized Aigil pic........I can't believe no one has one done? I am on the list, so when I get mine done.....there will be at least one.


----------



## patriotvft

surprised and thrilled!! 332fps [email protected]"! smokin


----------



## ShootingABN!

Anything off the chain?:darkbeer:


----------



## tnarb

Anything new from Crackers to post.......


----------



## R0CKETMAN

heard he was chased down and eaten by a wild turkey


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> heard he was chased down and eaten by a wild turkey



I beat them of with a stick and barely got away but I managed to get back and should soon....very soon have a pic of a certain GT-500


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> should soon....very soon have a pic of a certain GT-500


This it? 
















....the yet to be released 2010 Ford Mustang Shelby GT-500


----------



## ShootingABN!

Happy Easter!


----------



## Crackers

*Plenty more coming*

Andy70yo here's your bows


















Andy has another one here that I haven't done before so this one will come to you a little later....must take my time with that one


----------



## rutnstrut

You must be busier than hell Mike,I haven't seen you on here for a few.


----------



## Crackers

rutnstrut said:


> You must be busier than hell Mike,I haven't seen you on here for a few.



Yep I have a lot going on, everything goes well we'll have 5 or more to post tomorrow. Also have to build another computer for our new printer plotter  haven't got to build a new puter for a long time and with all the new cool stuff it should be fun


----------



## rutnstrut

Crackers said:


> Yep I have a lot going on, everything goes well we'll have 5 or more to post tomorrow. Also have to build another computer for our new printer plotter  haven't got to build a new puter for a long time and with all the new cool stuff it should be fun


Have fun building the new puter,and try not to work TO hard.


----------



## K_Wilkins

Buckwacker181 said:


> i wish i wasnt such a poor college student, and could afford a new crackerized bow.


I feel your pain exactly


----------



## Masterkiller

I forsee a monster coming soon:darkbeer:


----------



## andy7yo

Crackers said:


> Andy has another one here that I haven't done before so this one will come to you a little later....must take my time with that one




Can't wait to see what you can do with #3.


----------



## Crackers

Here we have a GT500










and a 06 Tribute


----------



## tnarb

Crackers said:


> Here we have a GT500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 06 Tribute


What are the colors on these two strings?


----------



## JerseyGTI337

tnarb said:


> What are the colors on these two strings?


The tribute is black and flo green.


----------



## KYSCOTT

I sent you a PM am I on the list yet?:jam: Thanks and take care.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

tnarb said:


> What are the colors on these two strings?


 flame and black/silver maybe



JerseyGTI337 said:


> The tribute is black and flo green.


yes


----------



## cmherrmann

Mike,

Any of those Aliens landing yet? Hope to see some from you soon.


----------



## lavazhole

Crackers,

Is it true you are getting like 350-360+ out of the GT-500's?


----------



## Crackers

lavazhole said:


> Crackers,
> 
> Is it true you are getting like 350-360+ out of the GT-500's?


That would truly be a rumor


----------



## RxBowhunter

Crackers said:


> and a 06 Tribute


That black riser Tribute looks awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## JerseyGTI337

thanks, I'm really happy how it came out. Hopefully it stays like that.


----------



## Crackers

*ROCKETMAN*

GT-500 Cuda cams 26/70










GTO 26/70


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Back in Black....sweet....tnx fool




Crackers said:


> *ROCKETMAN*
> 
> GT-500 Cuda cams 26/70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO 26/70


----------



## rutnstrut

Crackers said:


> *ROCKETMAN*
> 
> GT-500 Cuda cams 26/70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO 26/70


What kind of speeds on these Mike.


----------



## Komodo

Does anyone have a pic of a solid color string with one or two tracer strands in it? I've been looking everywhere to see what this looks like. I wanted to do black with one or two red tracers.

Crackers?


----------



## Crackers

Speeds are like 2fps difference with the GTO being the faster of the two. May be if I would of built the strings a different color it may of been faster.

GTO loaded string 295 IBO GT-500 Loaded string IBO 297


----------



## rcmjr

I want to thank Mike and his wife for the time they spent with me and my two Tributes yesterday.
As soon as the wife gets back with the digital camera I'll post some pics.
Mike showed me there is no problem in making an old Tribute a 300+fps bow. It was a bit of a learning experience and also entertaining to watch Mike work and take care of business.
Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## cajunhunter

Mike or someone that may know. What bow wax do you prefer for your crackerized strings and how often? Thanks


----------



## R0CKETMAN

cajunhunter said:


> Mike or someone that may know. What bow wax do you prefer for your crackerized strings and how often? Thanks


He doesn't use wax or liquids, only majic dust:secret::zip:

scorpion venom, liquid? crackers?


----------



## cajunhunter

Is he supposed to send some with your bow? I didn't get mine.


----------



## patriotvft

cajunhunter said:


> Mike or someone that may know. What bow wax do you prefer for your crackerized strings and how often? Thanks



Pape's string wax.


----------



## robbfell06

Crackers said:


> BC 32


wat kinda speed were u getting out of that am32 bc


----------



## Guest

Kinda dissapointed that you cant take a walkin til June. I need strings for my new Captain and a Guardian.


----------



## Crackers

ML-6 or any really good synthetic wax and yes Papes has a good one


----------



## Crackers

Vectrix


----------



## Crackers

Captain Fade


----------



## Crackers

BT Liberty


----------



## Crackers

*The Monster*


----------



## bones1768

Crackers said:


>



Mike,

All i can say is WOW!!!!!!

looks awesome.


----------



## Crackers

*Forgot a couple*


----------



## Masterkiller

Mike can you give us the low down on the Monster? Specs and IBO speed, thanks


----------



## Crackers

Can't believe it took this long for some one to ask

27/70 352gr arrow with peep-loop 329
435gr arrow 298.8 fps

I should charge more just because of the yoke straps


----------



## Duke_II

Crackers said:


> Can't believe it took this long for some one to ask
> 
> 27/70 352gr arrow with peep-loop 329
> 435gr arrow 298.8 fps
> 
> I should charge more just because of the yoke straps


WOW!

any subjective comments? Feel? noise?


----------



## Masterkiller

WOW, that is fast:mg: 

I guess that yoke strap has to stay with the AVS?


----------



## andy7yo

Crackers said:


> Can't believe it took this long for some one to ask
> 
> 27/70 352gr arrow with peep-loop 329
> 435gr arrow 298.8 fps
> 
> I should charge more just because of the yoke straps



:set1_applaud::RockOn::RockOn:

329 with loop and peep, that is just sick, that works out to about a 364 ish IBO.


----------



## Crackers

Well I have one coming with all the mods which is going to be great. This bow being 27" is not showing the stiff draw cycle that I have read about but talking to friends that are dealers they say it changes as the draw gets longer. What I can and will say is that if I was a Mathews guy I found the bow I would shoot or to put in another way one of the 2 I would shoot. I do believe I would ad a suppressor but that's me and if I would of designed the cam I would of built the modules different to give the bow a better wall



Duke_II said:


> WOW!
> 
> any subjective comments? Feel? noise?


----------



## Crackers

andy7yo said:


> :set1_applaud::RockOn::RockOn:
> 
> 329 with loop and peep, that is just sick, that works out to about a 364 ish IBO.


The rest of the world was suppose to see this before you did LOL and you didn't even say if it was "COOL"


----------



## andy7yo

Crackers said:


> The rest of the world was suppose to see this before you did LOL and you didn't even say if it was "COOL"



OK, it is really, really cool.


----------



## FatboyStew

That is screamin! I'd like to shoot one, but I'm afraid I'd like it too much and have to sell my Admiral. I think it's a great looking bot to boot.


----------



## dblungem

Crackers said:


> Vectrix


Looks awesome, Mike! Now for the AM32 - Bring it on!


----------



## capt ray

And now the wait beings again. :ball:


----------



## Crackers

capt ray said:


> And now the wait beings again. :ball:



But not as long as the last one LOL


----------



## Crackers

*A locals Iceman*


----------



## capt ray

Crackers said:


> But not as long as the last one LOL


That's what I'm talking about. I may be a lot of things but good at waiting is not one of them.


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> *A locals Iceman*


what are the specs of speed Mike????


----------



## NEMOshooter

let's bring this thread to the front page. :darkbeer:


----------



## capt ray

I have a feeling some new pictures will show up soon.


----------



## Crackers

The Iceman hasn't been shot yet. We are waiting for John to come in to get the proper draw set then I'll let you know


----------



## Crackers

*capt ray*

Admial #2


----------



## Crackers

*Jason*

AM32


----------



## Crackers

*Matt* Yesterdays walk in

Admiral


----------



## Crackers

*Michael's*

Admiral


----------



## Crackers

*Warren*

GT-500


----------



## capt ray

Crackers said:


> *capt ray*
> 
> Admial #2


Another awesome job. The string colors match that AP to a tee.


----------



## duxbux

Mike, 
Again the Max-4 looks sweet. This one's a keeper for sure. Thanks! 
Tell Gail the strings colors look great!


----------



## Crackers

*Brian*

GT-500


----------



## 4snshine

Crackers said:


> *Warren*
> 
> GT-500


she's shooting great Mike, thanks!


----------



## jth091

What camo is on the iceman?


----------



## Crackers

jth091 said:


> What camo is on the iceman?



Vanish Hybrid


----------



## patriotvft

Crackers said:


> *Michael's*
> 
> Admiral


droolin over the max4!


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Sweet



Crackers said:


> *Warren*
> 
> GT-500


----------



## Crackers

*ROCKETMAN*


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> *ROCKETMAN*



WOW, now that's what I'm talkin bout.....heck even the stand matches

only thing left to crackerize now is a Booner whitetail


----------



## Frankmcd

*Beautiful*

These have to be some of the nicest bows I have seen.


----------



## ShootingABN!

AWESOME work!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Admiral 27/70 FMJ 421 gr 280 352 gr 304


----------



## capt ray

I can't seem to get to the last page. Stuck on page 42, maybe this post will help.


----------



## moecarama

Yep! it is stuck.:mg:


----------



## Crackers

Not on 43 yet unless this does it

28.5/60 390gr 296


----------



## cbarber

Some eye candy in here for sure


----------



## Crackers

There's page 43


----------



## mdewitt71

*just my draw length.....*



Crackers said:


> Not on 43 yet unless this does it
> 
> 28.5/60 390gr 296


*WOW*.....296 FPS with a "heavy" arrow AND only 60 pounds. :mg:
Nice, I really need to get a Lefty now. :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for Mr Crackers!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Monster 28/60 (63) 318gr 338


----------



## curs1

what is the brace height on the monster at 28?


----------



## tnarb

*Now the wait begins.......*

Off to Crackers one Elite Aigil............I know when you look at it it is not a speed demon, But honestly I love that bow. Sill not sure on colors for strings, was thinking maybe buckskin/gray buckskin/od green, buckskin/forest, or buckscreen/flo green......Looking forward to seeing this one on here.....


----------



## string music

There are some sweet looking rides on this thread


----------



## Crackers

curs1 said:


> what is the brace height on the monster at 28?


6" :tongue:


----------



## OzarkHunter32

That Monster looks great Mike. I love how you attached the Down Force rest. I can't wait until my black one comes in, I will be sending it your way. What do you think about red and yellow strings?


----------



## Crackers

OzarkHunter32 said:


> What do you think about red and yellow strings?



Sounds like college football about to begin


----------



## Glenn-bob

Crackers said:


> Well the first one I shot was my draw length and was 60 lbs and it wasn't bad. It is the stiffest hybrid I have drawn but that doesn't make it a bad thing. Daves is the first 70 lb one I have done and it doesn't feel bad at all but it's also 28" draw so I don't have to draw it as far. The draw cycle is far better then I thought it be and the only hard ship I could see for some one is pressing the bow. This thing will have a few folks looking for a new press.


Mike...What kind of press do you use on X-force?


----------



## Crackers

Glenn-bob said:


> Mike...What kind of press do you use on X-force?



HTM's


----------



## 148forest

*monster*

hey mike, that monster looks hot !!! lets see some more:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

DXT


----------



## Crackers

06 Ally


----------



## Crackers

Elite Synergy


----------



## Crackers

Alien for Marty


----------



## Hunt1

Crackers said:


> Elite Synergy


:darkbeer::thumbs_up:cheers::rock:


----------



## jth091

What speeds are you geting out of the iceman?


----------



## tnarb

Anybody know if Crackers is in Bedford?


----------



## a1shooter

*Wow!!!*



Crackers said:


> *Well it's been another day gone by so you ready...ok here we go*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are start to finish


:mg:Thats what I call shootin' bullets! Looks like they had vanes on 'em though.


----------



## Volleypro

Here is a pic of mine....









Oh! They arn't taking anymore bows yet.  I have to wait. Come on Mike, hook another Mike up.


----------



## a1shooter

*Christmas every day*

Ok, I admit I haven't seen all *43* pages yet. Is there a red and green set in there? I will go through them all tonight and look I guess. Seems like that would be a great combo. Very nice work crackers!!


----------



## a1shooter

*You got that right.*



string music said:


> There are some sweet looking rides on this thread


Wanting to get a 70# hunting bow but I can't make up my mind. This dosn't make it any easier!!! Makes you want 'em all!:mg:


----------



## Crackers

Air Raid 29/66 328 gr 327 peep/loop 400 gr Aramid 303


----------



## Crackers

All black Admiral


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Mike, learn me please, 

why do you feel its better to tie both nock points inside of the d loop rather than one on top of the bottom knot and one on top of the top knot?

Alaways wondered what works better, and why


----------



## realmfg

Crackers said:


> Monster 28/60 (63) 318gr 338


That thing is Wicked!


----------



## a1shooter

*Can I use this pic to post on another thread?*



Crackers said:


> All black Admiral


Looking for another hunting bow and this pic gives me a good ( not like in person) view of the cable attachment on this side of the cam. I have some ?s about these cams/bows I'd like to discuss but I need to move to another thread I guess. 
By the way, so as to try and keep this post legal, I like the bow. Looks nice.


----------



## Crackers

a1shooter said:


> Looking for another hunting bow and this pic gives me a good ( not like in person) view of the cable attachment on this side of the cam. I have some ?s about these cams/bows I'd like to discuss but I need to move to another thread I guess.
> By the way, so as to try and keep this post legal, I like the bow. Looks nice.



Sure


----------



## jth091

Did you paint that admiral all black or did it come from the factory that way because i didnt think you could get it in black?


----------



## SEIowaArcher

jth091 said:


> Did you paint that admiral all black or did it come from the factory that way because i didnt think you could get it in black?



You can get the Admiral in all black.


----------



## 148forest

*monster 28/60lbs.*

mike, i just want to say thanks for doing a super job on my monster !!! it seems everyone enjoys that bow.it not only looks good but shoots awesome as well.thanks for that great supertune job.it would be nice if everyone could shoot a bow you tuned !:wink:


----------



## rwells

What color combo is on the first alien on page 43?



mdewitt71 said:


> *WOW*.....296 FPS with a "heavy" arrow AND only 60 pounds. :mg:
> Nice, I really need to get a Lefty now. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

rwells said:


> What color combo is on the first alien on page 43?



Green-Black/Buckskin


----------



## Crackers

82nd Brush with new Tripwire


----------



## Crackers

Elite Aigil


----------



## tnarb

Crackers said:


> Elite Aigil


Hey I know that bow......


----------



## Crackers

WildBills Sentinel


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Now that's what I like. Thanks for everything Mike.

Bill


----------



## Crackers

Commander


----------



## Crackers

Synergy


----------



## bowhuntermitch

That blue commander is one of the best ive seen!


----------



## electricg2

*strings*

Did someone say hes not taking any bows right now? I have tried to contact him three or four times with not even a response? Just wondering wanting to get my monster done


----------



## Crackers

I have never received a PM from you


----------



## Atchison

electricg2 said:


> Did someone say hes not taking any bows right now? I have tried to contact him three or four times with not even a response? Just wondering wanting to get my monster done


I sent him a PM also with no response asking some questions about dipping, I assume he is busy and hopefully will get back to me in time, just have patience!


----------



## bolizous

Great looking commander.


----------



## electricg2

*monster*

I sent u a pm let me know if u got it. Thank u(sent to crackers)


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome Commander! I'd love to see the cams dipped in that blue flame!:mg:


----------



## 29innovator70

I've been trying to send a PM to crackers and every time I try to send it I get a message saying he is not receiving PM's, is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Rev. Juan

No, I sent him a pm & he got back to me that day.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I believe Mike is on a bear hunt this week..but I may be wrong..


----------



## mdewitt71

Breathn said:


> I believe Mike is on a bear hunt this week..but I may be wrong..


He is, he will be back Monday.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

hope he gets a good one..he deserves it for sure..


----------



## Neuralgia

Hey guys, sorry to interrupt the conversation.

I live in Costa Rica, and just started practicing some target compound archery.

I've read a lot about Cracker's strings and cables, and was wondering what info would C need for me to be able to get a hold on one of his strings/cables for a Rapture Lite with 40-5-# limbs?

I'm new at all of this, so sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## Glenn-bob

*Not a dumb question...*



Neuralgia said:


> Hey guys, sorry to interrupt the conversation.
> 
> I live in Costa Rica, and just started practicing some target compound archery.
> 
> I've read a lot about Cracker's strings and cables, and was wondering what info would C need for me to be able to get a hold on one of his strings/cables for a Rapture Lite with 40-5-# limbs?
> 
> I'm new at all of this, so sorry for the dumb question.


If you can't reach him by pm through this site, you can Google Carters archery and email via that site or call the phone # listed on the site (might be expensive). Be patient though, he is busy...


----------



## Guest

Heres a group for you Cracker heads!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=181


----------



## TTripin

patiently waiting for the xlr8:wav:

370 's coming soon:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Easy for you to say I have to shot this 80 lb monster (xlr8)


----------



## jbuttolph

:thumbs_up Awesome looking stuff Mike! I can't wait to get mine back from you.


----------



## rutnstrut

Hey Mike how did the bear hunt go?


----------



## Crackers

GT500 Tax Laywer raffled off and I donated the strings and set up


----------



## Crackers

bornagain

AM32 conversion to Z3 cam


----------



## IL 88

Crackers said:


> bornagain
> 
> AM32 conversion to Z3 cam


and might I ask what kind of numbers you got out of it?


----------



## Cameron3395

Hey Crackers. Are you not taking any more bows? I've PM'ed you a couple of times over the last couple of days and don't know if you got them. Thanks


----------



## Crackers

29" set on 65 shooting 422gr 285


----------



## Crackers

Cameron3395 said:


> Hey Crackers. Are you not taking any more bows? I've PM'ed you a couple of times over the last couple of days and don't know if you got them. Thanks


I may have your PM but I pick a night to set down and answer and it might take as long as a week


----------



## Cameron3395

Ok, just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong. Thanks


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> bornagain
> 
> AM32 conversion to Z3 cam


Looks AWESPOME!!!! thanks Michael


----------



## Mr. Burns

some real sweet looking bows here!


----------



## cb4128

*Alphamax...*

Nice rig! Does anyone know if the Alphamax 35 will go down to a 29" draw on the #3 XTR cams?


----------



## Crackers

Glenn-Bob a pair of 7's

28../70 515grs 264_____428grs 288_______350grs 315


















28../70 509grs 266____430grs 287_______350grs 314


----------



## Glenn-bob

*My Children!!!*

Oh, My Children!!! They're so beautiful! Watch out though... If you send yours to that Cracker fella...Hanging around him and they may wind up in the fast lane :^)


----------



## Glenn-bob

Mike...All kidding aside...You did an absolutely beautiful job on them. The trigger cable (and the way you attached it), the serving, the yoke, the color match and the speed buttons...Everything just perfect! 
And the 14 ft./sec. speed gain...I'm o.k. with that :^)


----------



## Crackers

Bengal


----------



## Crackers

Pearson TX4


----------



## jbuttolph

I was hoping to see one of them crackerized Reezens today.....


----------



## ShootingABN!

Mr Crackers what else you got cooking?:zip:


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Mr Crackers what else you got cooking?:zip:


Well we have a old Martin, a new Elite getting some tricked out new shoes, and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## Crackers

Terry M 82nd


----------



## mdewitt71

Mike, 
What's the specs for the 82nd?


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Yea!*

:hail::hail::hail:




Crackers said:


> Well we have a old Martin, a new Elite getting some tricked out new shoes, and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## Crackers

Ozarks2

Admiral


----------



## mdewitt71

Nice Admiral....I always liked the MAX4 camo. :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

mdewitt71 said:


> Nice Admiral....I always liked the MAX4 camo. :darkbeer:


X2:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

I have one that's my own and it's in the fade camo.........need cool colors for that


----------



## mdewitt71

Ain't seen a new Crackerized bow in a couple days....You busy building "mucho" strings Brother??????

Hope all is well. :darkbeer:


----------



## wr00

Crackers said:


> Flo Green/Black


I got to say, that is really sexy.. I sort of want that color combo now..


----------



## JOSHM

can't wait to see my bow on this thread :shade: it's getting close :darkbeer:


----------



## bulldogto

JOSHM said:


> can't wait to see my bow on this thread :shade: it's getting close :darkbeer:



Crackers has my Alphamax. Can't wait to get it back:teeth:


----------



## cabohoyt

Heres one


----------



## rickd300mag

*APA Black Mamba MX1*

Mike:

I cruised through this thread pretty quick. Any way you can do a "makeover" lol on an APA???

Regards,

rick


----------



## Crackers

I have done a view APA bows for a Rep and locals. I sent a pleasant comment to APA about their bows that was a compliment but never heard a reply....


----------



## 0zarks2

Aaah man!!... That's a SWEET looking Admiral right there!...lol. I didn't realize it was on here till now. You did a great job on it Mike. She is shooting great. It seems more forgiving since everything is tuned the right way now. Thanks.




Crackers said:


> Ozarks2
> 
> Admiral


----------



## MOC

That IS a sweet looking Admiral. That camo looks awesome.


----------



## Crackers

Here comes some more

Mr Smith Admiral








Michael D Admiral








Michael Mc 82nd


----------



## Crackers

.....and more

JOSHM Monster 








bulldogto AM32








bigski52 Victory


----------



## Shinsou

More good looking bows! :shade:

:izza:


----------



## Crackers

LH GT-500 Patterson


----------



## bulldogto

My AM32 looks great. I'm glad I went with the orange and black. It should be here in a couple of days:smile:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the master!


----------



## FatboyStew

Bulldogto, good choice, the colors look great with the blacked out bow! I'm sure you will love the bow when you get it back. Mike does truly amazing work.


----------



## FatboyStew

*Strothers*

Mike, Have you had a chance to shoot the Strother bow? If so, please share your thoughts.


----------



## Crackers

Shared thoughts tomorrow. There should be many share their thoughts tomorrow


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

*Crackerized Goat*

Here is my Crackerized GTO...He does amazing work! Now I just have to get a Strothers from him!:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Shared thoughts tomorrow. There should be many share their thoughts tomorrow


Is it tomorrow?:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71

ShootingABN! said:


> Is it tomorrow?:darkbeer:


That's what I was think'n too.


----------



## Crackers

Because of a goof at UPS it's now tomorrow....Saturday......that tomorrow.

I have tracking and I'm watching


----------



## BOWTECH-PS

crackers said:


> ok here's another


i want camo cams?


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Is it tomorrow?:darkbeer:


It is tomorrow again  but this tomorrow was way better LOL

Will get some pics of folks shooting them but I'm sure there's someone that came in today and shot them that might have something to say um....


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> It is tomorrow again  but this tomorrow was way better LOL
> 
> Will get some pics of folks shooting them but I'm sure there's someone that came in today and shot them that might have something to say um....


*Get them pics up Mike.............*
It's past my bedtime and I am only up to see and hear about it since I wasnt able to get over there today.


----------



## Crackers

I'm working on pics. I have some set set up to do, need to set two different type rest on ea and will be ready


----------



## ShootingABN!

*......*



Crackers said:


> It is tomorrow again  but this tomorrow was way better LOL
> 
> Will get some pics of folks shooting them but I'm sure there's someone that came in today and shot them that might have something to say um....


:banana::set1_applaud::RockOn::rock::cheers:


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> I'm working on pics. I have some set set up to do, need to set two different type rest on ea and will be ready




:bored:










:wink:


----------



## Seminole

String colors shown here?


----------



## marku

Wow, good looking work :teeth:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

With all these good lookin bows, your my hero


----------



## deer hunter63

What speeds were you getting out the monsters and have you had a chance to do a XLR8?


----------



## Crackers

Keith


----------



## Crackers

09 Z-28 for apt


----------



## Fdale's Finest

*Crackers*

What are the most popular string combo's in your experience?

Looks to me Flo Green and Black also Red and Black.

Also any experince with the Darton bows...I am currently shooting a 2004 Typhoon extreme and am searching for a bow with similar draw. The dealer that I got my bow from doesn't carry thme anymore but the Pro 4000 looks liek something I might like but want to avoid the DFC that is on my Allegiance and my brothers 82nd.

Thanks, :teeth:


----------



## Crackers

A little Greehn Alien

Everything was perfect until I found out we had the worng limbs :mg:


----------



## archerdad

that is sweet looking for sure....


----------



## mdewitt71

Nice look Green Pred Alien Mike, I like the string color too. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

All that nice work and then find out the poundage was wrong :mg:


----------



## Crackers

water op 2 Ally's


----------



## Crackers

This Alley belongs to John L


----------



## Crackers

Here's another we done yesterday that's going to friends in Africa


----------



## mdewitt71

That is the 1st grip I have seen dipped.............Nice. :darkbeer:


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Gonna be any pics of another monster today?

Bill


----------



## haole boy

Mike, can't wait to see some Strothers bows on this tread, hope your son getting better.


----------



## bow duke ny

Mike , your work makes for sleepless nites. Awesome work,,,:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the MASTER tuner!


----------



## Crackers

This is my string thread so how about a couple strings

oops forgot the pic


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

wow..someone has been working overtime ...
I like those colors..


----------



## Wild Bill 71

You been busy huh? No sleep for the you.

Bill


----------



## jwg1976

Are those for the Strother camo bows?


----------



## AR&BOW

jwg1976 said:


> Are those for the Strother camo bows?


Yep, that be them.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Let's see them.......:darkbeer:


----------



## Frankmcd

That predator looks great. Can't wait to see what else you have got going on.:tongue:


----------



## Wil

Crackers said:


> Elite Aigil


what shade of green is on these strings? regular green or kiwi? I am getting a bow in canish hybrid and I was thinking either green and bronze strings or kiwi and bronze strings.


----------



## Crackers

Wil said:


> what shade of green is on these strings? regular green or kiwi? I am getting a bow in canish hybrid and I was thinking either green and bronze strings or kiwi and bronze strings.



green-balck/bronze


----------



## ShootingABN!

Got to B more PIC's out there.......:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Got to B more PIC's out there.......:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


I am working on it....some of these walk in guys run when I get the camera


----------



## vhunter

Crackers said:


> This is my string thread so how about a couple strings
> 
> oops forgot the pic


Can't wait to see all those strings an the SA bows. They are going to be so sweet.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> I am working on it....some of these walk in guys run when I get the camera


What the........  Don't want to let the info out?:wink:


----------



## ig25

*ttt*



Masterkiller said:


> Somebody please send Mike a 30/70 APA King Cobra for a make overimp:


a concur 
what can crackers do with an apa king cobra

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

ig25 said:


> a concur
> what can crackers do with an apa king cobra
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Well may be you should LOL


----------



## ig25

Crackers said:


> Well may be you should LOL


i am working on a new bow for you set up right now. there is just to many i want. the old lady got her new house she wanted and all i want is a theater room and new bow. theater room close new bow not so close. i compare every thing to my DecIV it may become my all 3d/field bow. just need new tree stand bow [ibo fast].


----------



## 90-tcom

*Camo color*



Crackers said:


> Here comes some more
> 
> Mr Smith Admiral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael D Admiral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Mc 82nd


What color camo on the Admiral ? Looks real good ! IMO


----------



## Frankmcd

I believe the color is realtree AP.


----------



## Crackers

Frankmcd said:


> I believe the color is realtree AP.


Correct


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Anything else cool. Been a while. Any moneymaker pics?

Bill


----------



## Crackers

There will be. My Pro is shooting one and I have another on the wall


----------



## APAnTN

Crackers said:


> There will be. My Pro is shooting one and I have another on the wall


Is he shooting the NI or the LF?


----------



## Crackers

APAnTN said:


> Is he shooting the NI or the LF?


Single cam


----------



## ig25

*crackers*



ig25 said:


> i am working on a new bow for you set up right now. there is just to many i want. the old lady got her new house she wanted and all i want is a theater room and new bow. theater room close new bow not so close. i compare every thing to my DecIV it may become my all 3d/field bow. just need new tree stand bow [ibo fast].


have you got your hands on the new bowmadness with the omen cams in 31" draw:sad: i am leaning torwards it or the omen and monster. for you to rig after the new year when its not so crazy


----------



## mdewitt71

IBDBOSS said:


> Go with Rootbeer/Bronze. Looks great. I almost did the Mountain Berry and Bronze. I am so glad Crackers ran out of the Mountain Berry and suggested the Rootbeer.
> View attachment 224197
> 
> View attachment 224198


Mike has always got a good eye for colors....
I like the Rootbeer and Bronze colors myself...... :darkbeer:


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Here are some of my wife's Captain.

Bill


----------



## Wil

has anyone heard from crackers for a few days? i am really wanting to send my Tribby to him to have some work doen on it, but i am having a hard time getting ahold of him. I suppose i could try calling. I sent him a PM over a week ago and havne't heard back from him yet. sometimes it takes a couple days but this is the longest i have had to wait. i imagine he is busy with work and hunting, but i would still like to hear back from him eventually. i would like to be shipping my bow out very soon!


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Few more of my wife's blue Captain. Pictures do not do it justice.

Bill


----------



## Crackers

Here's a 26.5/70 Omen doing 337 IBO and 316.6 400gr


----------



## switchraph

Wil said:


> has anyone heard from crackers for a few days? i am really wanting to send my Tribby to him to have some work doen on it, but i am having a hard time getting ahold of him. I suppose i could try calling. I sent him a PM over a week ago and havne't heard back from him yet. sometimes it takes a couple days but this is the longest i have had to wait. i imagine he is busy with work and hunting, but i would still like to hear back from him eventually. i would like to be shipping my bow out very soon!


i think there's a long wait for getting you bow tuned by Mike he's a busy fella so be patient


----------



## Crackers

switchraph said:


> i think there's a long wait for getting you bow tuned by Mike he's a busy fella so be patient



Not as long as it use to be. The old waiting list is gone with the last of those bows on the way here or being worked on. With in the next week or 2 it's back to first come first serve. Thank goodness and there will never be another list


----------



## switchraph

Crackers said:


> Not as long as it use to be. The old waiting list is gone with the last of those bows on the way here or being worked on. With in the next week or 2 it's back to first come first serve. Thank goodness and there will never be another list


lol didn't you liked that list haha


----------



## WCH

Man, Crackers makes some nice looking strings.


----------



## switchraph

Crackers said:


> Here's a 26.5/70 Omen doing 337 IBO and 316.6 400gr


btw i really like my new bow Is it 337 with the peep?


----------



## Chris/AL

Crackers said:


> Not as long as it use to be. The old waiting list is gone with the last of those bows on the way here or being worked on. With in the next week or 2 it's back to first come first serve. Thank goodness and there will never be another list


Where can I get the info on how to get my bow to you? It needs some lovin.


----------



## switchraph

Chris/AL said:


> Where can I get the info on how to get my bow to you? It needs some lovin.


send him a pm


----------



## Crackers

switchraph said:


> btw i really like my new bow Is it 337 with the peep?



336.6 with peep and loop


----------



## WCH

Wild Bill 71 said:


> Few more of my wife's blue Captain. Pictures do not do it justice.
> 
> Bill


WOW that is a beautiful bow.


----------



## Wil

mike, did you get my pm's? I was really hoping to have you work on a bow or 2. i don't know if ou got my messages, would i have better luck calling your shop. i wish i lived close enough to just stop in at your shop, but i am in pennsylvania.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Something new?:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Wil said:


> mike, did you get my pm's? I was really hoping to have you work on a bow or 2. i don't know if ou got my messages, would i have better luck calling your shop. i wish i lived close enough to just stop in at your shop, but i am in pennsylvania.


I'll look but I've been a little under the weather so I'm moving really slow


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Something new?:darkbeer:


Got a new Monster that should be finished tomorrow


----------



## ArHogFan09

*Speaking of Monster!*



Crackers said:


> Got a new Monster that should be finished tomorrow


Here's one you did Mike.

 


And this is what I did with it yesterday! Expensive shot! Love this thing.


----------



## Wil

Crackers said:


> I'll look but I've been a little under the weather so I'm moving really slow


sorry to hear that you have been under the weather. I guess there is no real rush. I want to have these bows done right and i haven't heard anything but great stuff about your work. So i am willing to wait for your services. hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> I'll look but I've been a little under the weather so I'm moving really slow


Hope you feel better soon. :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Frankmcd

Hey Mike,
Sent you a PM


----------



## dwallis_86

*the ol' sbxt*

silver/charcoal strings.. or something like that


----------



## kbp8928

how much is a string and cable set for a monster?


----------



## Crackers

If you want a price on something I do send me a PM...it's as simple as posting here


2010 DS UF pointindog

28/70 string loaded 337 IBO 305 441gr


----------



## Dry Lake Archer

I have a black monster I mailed to crackers last week!!! I cant wait to see it and get it back!! :wink::wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

I know the master bow tuner has got to have more PIC's.....

Great work!:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71

*This is Really, Really nice looking.......
Great color combos. :darkbeer: 








Once again another work of art from Crackers. *


----------



## FatboyStew

Holy crap! Mike, thos Omen's are smoking fast!


----------



## Crackers

FatboyStew said:


> Holy crap! Mike, thos Omen's are smoking fast!


Yes they are and I will have 3 Monsters in a day or 2 to post up


----------



## FatboyStew

Mike, what have you been able to get out of the Reezens? I have a 7.0 and need to put the best strings on it, so I will probably be making my yearly pilgrimage to St Joes some time after the season. Of course, by then I may be bringing something besides the reezen with me. That new Destroyer looks like it has my name on it.:teeth:


----------



## redfish

Anyone have pics of Kiwi/Sunset Orange combos?


----------



## bow duke ny

Cant wait to see the new Bowtechs all Decked out with Crackers Magic..


----------



## ShootingABN!

bow duke ny said:


> Cant wait to see the new Bowtechs all Decked out with Crackers Magic..


X2!

Hope he is feeling better.... Heard he was still under the weather.


----------



## KTurmel

Crackers said:


> Another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another also a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY *Kara*



what color strings is on the blue bow????
-thanks


----------



## Crackers

KTurmel said:


> what color strings is on the blue bow????
> -thanks


Purple/Blue


----------



## Crackers

Monsters of both types
All bows shot with peep/loop

My friend Ron's bow
XLR8 28.5/60 IBO 354 414gr 311


















Monster 28.5/70 IBO 342 439gr 301

















Monster 29/70 IBO 352 395gr 337


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

halloween is over and still Monsters are lurking around....lol

good looking rigs..and speeds are up there too..


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> halloween is over and still Monsters are lurking around....lol



Now that's funny


----------



## Dry Lake Archer

Theres my baby!!! Thing is smokn!! I cant wait to get it back and start shooting it! 



Crackers said:


> Monster 29/70 IBO 352 395gr 337


----------



## High_Speed

Out of pure curiosity, what's the purpose of the little rings in the cables next to the cams on the Monsters? :embara:


----------



## Crackers

It keeps the yokes seperated far enough to keep them out of the cams


----------



## Crackers

It keeps the yokes seperated far enough to keep them out of the cams


----------



## High_Speed

Oh okay! That makes sense. Now next stupid question....is that something you do, or do they come like that from Mathews?


----------



## Crackers

They come like that


----------



## Crackers

I have a Hoyt AB and Maxxis I hope to have done today


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> I have a Hoyt AB and Maxxis I hope to have done today


Really looking to hear the "low down" from these....especially the Maxxis


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

mdewitt71 said:


> especially the Maxxis


that one is mine!


----------



## Crackers

Double Lung 'Em said:


> that one is mine!



Strings are on and it's Prudy


----------



## CDoskocil9

Mike those monsters look great I cant wait to get mine back tracking says you will have it tomorrow 

By the way any guess on speeds I can expect from mine being a 29" 80# :mg:


----------



## andypanda

No way! That Guardian is awesome! Love that bow! Nice work.


----------



## Crackers

CDoskocil9 said:


> Mike those monsters look great I cant wait to get mine back tracking says you will have it tomorrow
> 
> By the way any guess on speeds I can expect from mine being a 29" 80# :mg:


You're right 29/80 :mg:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Crackers said:


> Strings are on and it's Prudy


at least my ugly mug won't make it up on the web again! ukey:


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Strings are on and it's Prudy


:thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers

Did you get yours Michael


----------



## mdewitt71

*not yet...*



Crackers said:


> Did you get yours Michael


Brown just came to the door and dropped off some toner cartridges; I am thinking tomorrow........


----------



## Crackers

Man only a 2hr drive away and it takes that long....man


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Man only a 2hr drive away and it takes that long....man


That is what I was thinking too.....I think I could of snuck out today and made it to the shop too.:embara: 
Oh well, another day, we are way over due a "Chewing the Fat" session. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

I should have a few of "those other bows" shortly


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> I should have a few of "those other bows" shortly


Cool drop me a PM or email when they hit the door..........
I will think of an excuse to play hookie from work.


----------



## dwallis_86

*...*



Crackers said:


> .... "those other bows" shortly


...sounds interesting


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Crackers said:


> I should have a few of "those other bows" shortly


looks like shortly turn into a "long" shortly. :mg:


----------



## mdewitt71

Double Lung 'Em said:


> looks like shortly turn into a "long" shortly. :mg:


Depends on which bows you think he is talking about......
I believe the post was meant for me and We chatted about quite a few.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

mdewitt71 said:


> Depends on which bows you think he is talking about......
> I believe the post was meant for me and We chatted about quite a few.


darn I was hoping it was mine he was referring to.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

let us know what that alphaburner does through a chrono!


----------



## drockw

bowhuntin_KS said:


> let us know what that alphaburner does through a chrono!


Im sure he will. Im anxious to see it as well... Im guessing 351:darkbeer: Bearkills got one going 349 and I believe that was with stock strings!


----------



## bornagain

drockw said:


> Im sure he will. Im anxious to see it as well... Im guessing 351:darkbeer: Bearkills got one going 349 and I believe that was with stock strings!


A little better


----------



## drockw

bornagain said:


> A little better


:mg:


----------



## kwilde

Any word when the destroyers will show up?


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Crackers said:


> Flo Green/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a question or two for Crackers, or anyone in the know.
> 
> 1. What is the bow in the pic above? Is that a Tribute? When did Bowtech stop making the Tribute? (if it's a Tribute indeed?)
> 
> 2. What is the device (looks like some sort of bow vise) that Crackers has this bow mounted in? Is it just a bow vise, or is it some kind of 3rd axis leveler, similar to a Medicine Stone, or the HME leveling vise?
> Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## joffutt1

Paul Cataldo said:


> Crackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Green/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a question or two for Crackers, or anyone in the know.
> 
> 1. What is the bow in the pic above? Is that a Tribute? When did Bowtech stop making the Tribute? (if it's a Tribute indeed?)
> 
> 2. What is the device (looks like some sort of bow vise) that Crackers has this bow mounted in? Is it just a bow vise, or is it some kind of 3rd axis leveler, similar to a Medicine Stone, or the HME leveling vise?
> Thanks for any help guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bow is a Diamond Black Ice. The device is a bow vice but i dont know the brand. Have used one before and there awesome for getting things level as well as setting your 3rd axis on your sight.
Click to expand...


----------



## tnarb

Waiting Patiently on the Maxxis.....Especially something like the specs on a 60 lber 28 in DL, and a 350 gr arrow.....


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Thanks joffet,
I am considering purchasing one of these type bow/leveling devices, so hopefully Crackers will chime in and let me know what model he has pic'd.
I was considering the Medicine Stone, only because the HME pics on their site completely SUCK, and they are not even attempting to give it any advertising effort.
I was hoping Crackers would comment on his model, and how he likes it. Maybe he even has experience with the others I mentioned???


----------



## NEMOshooter

The suspense is killing me! need a couple more of these:darkbeer:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

tnarb said:


> Waiting Patiently on the Maxxis.....Especially something like the specs on a 60 lber 28 in DL, and a 350 gr arrow.....


you'll see a Maxxis 35 @ 30"/60lbs/390gr


----------



## Crackers

joffutt1 said:


> Paul Cataldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bow is a Diamond Black Ice. The device is a bow vice but i dont know the brand. Have used one before and there awesome for getting things level as well as setting your 3rd axis on your sight.
> 
> 
> 
> HTM bow vise, best I have ever used
Click to expand...


----------



## CDoskocil9

Hey did my bow show up today? By the way check your PM please sir.


----------



## lsu hunter

*.*

nice


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Crackers said:


> joffutt1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HTM bow vise, best I have ever used
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Crackers,
> Yes, before I had asked if it were a Medicine Stone, or the "HME", but I really meant "HTM".
> BTW,
> Have you ever used the Medicine Stone by chance?
> I'm just curious if you have determined the HTM to be better/nicer/more likeable than the Medicine Stone, OR if you have not tried one?
> I'm kind of on the fence between the Medicine Stone and the HTM.
> I just REALLY WISH that HTM would post some good UP CLOSE PICS, and show ALL the features of how their unit is used/etc.
> VERY hard to make a decision, or even consider the HTM when their web page sucks as bad as it does.
> I'm glad you like the product though. That obviously says a lot about it.
> 
> Also, in regards to the HTM vise/leveler, does it level everything, and set the sights 3rd axis OFF THE PLANE OF THE STRING, or off the limb pocket to limb pocket plane?
Click to expand...


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> You're right 29/80 :mg:


80lber not as bad as the 100lb Ally you had in right?????:darkbeer:


----------



## scarn150

Very interested to see what the Maxxis ends up doing. Hopefully it is a M31 :teeth:


----------



## mularcher

Monster 28.5/70 IBO 342 439gr 301

Mike cool seeing my bow before it gets here. Can't wait to shoot!!!


----------



## CDoskocil9

ShootingABN! said:


> 80lber not as bad as the 100lb Ally you had in right?????:darkbeer:


Wow how fast was that thing?

I cant wait for mine it will be awesome Im sure


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> 80lber not as bad as the 100lb Ally you had in right?????:darkbeer:



The Hooter shooter does it just fine


----------



## Crackers

Ok here is a 2010 Hoyt AB


----------



## Crackers

and a Maxxis 35


----------



## Crackers

and a Admiral


----------



## Crackers

and a XForce...backwards too


----------



## Crackers

and a couple Z-28s


----------



## IL 88

some numbers on these? please?


----------



## Crackers

The AB (like I knew someone wouldn't ask) came in at 29.25" and 72.3 lbs shot bare string 332.3fps and had 5 speed nocks top and bottom

Now it is 29/70.2 shoots 342.4 bare string and 338.2 peep/loop and 3 speed nocks top and bottom


Maxxis 35 came in with peep and loop and 30.3125" 61.6 lbs and shot 319 fps

Now it is 30/60 and shoots 326.7 fps peep/loop

The spiral on the AB is the best of the spirals I have shot and I like the Maxxis better then the AM 35


----------



## tylerolsen12

Crackers said:


> The AB (like I knew someone wouldn't ask) came in at 29.25" and 72.3 lbs shot bare string 332.3fps and had 5 speed nocks top and bottom
> 
> Now it is 29/70.2 shoots 342.4 bare string and 338.2 peep/loop and 3 speed nocks top and bottom
> 
> 
> Maxxis 35 came in with peep and loop and 30.3125" 61.6 lbs and shot 319 fps
> 
> Now it is 30/60 and shoots 326.7 fps peep/loop
> 
> The spiral on the AB is the best of the spirals I have shot and I like the Maxxis better then the AM 35


wow great speed on the alphaburner isnt the ibo only 340? that would make it 12fps above ibo at 30 wow thats amazing great work


----------



## cd322

hey crackers is there a reason i havent seen any reezens on the wall. just wondering. bow might be with you in the future, so i couldnt help but ask


----------



## Deserthuntr

*Hoyts*



Crackers said:


> The AB (like I knew someone wouldn't ask) came in at 29.25" and 72.3 lbs shot bare string 332.3fps and had 5 speed nocks top and bottom
> 
> Now it is 29/70.2 shoots 342.4 bare string and 338.2 peep/loop and 3 speed nocks top and bottom
> 
> 
> Maxxis 35 came in with peep and loop and 30.3125" 61.6 lbs and shot 319 fps
> 
> Now it is 30/60 and shoots 326.7 fps peep/loop
> 
> The spiral on the AB is the best of the spirals I have shot and I like the Maxxis better then the AM 35


Very impressive speeds. Hoyt just could have made the IBO on the AB 350fps. Its amazing what difference strings and cables and timing can do to speed...


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Ok here is a 2010 Hoyt AB


Michael AWESOME !!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

Hey just because you went and tore your knee up don't mean you can be up all night on AT


----------



## foxj66

Crackers said:


> Hey just because you went and tore your knee up don't mean you can be up all night on AT


Well are you up late now or up early?

Nice job on the burner!


----------



## Crackers

Going to bed now


----------



## foxj66

Crackers said:


> Going to bed now


Well when i am ready for new strings and tuning, i want you to do it on a day when you go to bed early ....i need to make the 45 min trip to your shop sometime


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> The Hooter shooter does it just fine


I knew that... LOL I'z just messing with the other folks....:darkbeer:


Awesome work! I've got my??????:mg:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

So impressive with those numbers......:darkbeer:


----------



## drockw

Crackers said:


> The AB (like I knew someone wouldn't ask) came in at 29.25" and 72.3 lbs shot bare string 332.3fps and had 5 speed nocks top and bottom
> 
> *Now it is 29/70.2 shoots 342.4 bare string and 338.2 peep/loop and 3 speed nocks top and bottom*
> 
> Maxxis 35 came in with peep and loop and 30.3125" 61.6 lbs and shot 319 fps
> 
> Now it is 30/60 and shoots 326.7 fps peep/loop
> 
> The spiral on the AB is the best of the spirals I have shot and I like the Maxxis better then the AM 35


I win! 351 was a good enough guess right??? lol


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Hey just because you went and tore your knee up don't mean you can be up all night on AT


I wasn't I was heading out to do some hunting this AM and thought I might check to see if the pics were up.


----------



## AR&BOW

foxj66 said:


> Well when i am ready for new strings and tuning, i want you to do it on a day when you go to bed early ....i need to make the 45 min trip to your shop sometime


Hah!! He never goes to bed early. . . . . doesn't get up early either.


----------



## High_Speed

Crackers said:


> and a Admiral



What string colors are on this Admiral? :teeth:


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW said:


> Hah!! He never goes to bed early. . . . . doesn't get up early either.


shhhhh



> What string colors are on this Admiral?


Flo Green/Tan


----------



## capt ray

Crackers said:


> shhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Green/Tan


The truth is he never sleeps. Gail just unplugs him and rolls him into a corner for the night. lol


----------



## ShootingABN!

Sir,

Inbound St Joseph, special project*******:mg:

Top Sec*****

Thank you Sir,

On stand by........:darkbeer:


----------



## cd322

hey crackers can you work on a reezen? I hear you do ridiculously amazing work, so i was just wondering. just let me know 

thanks


----------



## Crackers

Martin Warthog with the 1.5 Cat cam (Kitty Cat cam )

This is Peggy Watkins bow set at 26/50 and IBO is 300 fps


----------



## Mr. Burns

Crackers said:


> Capt. 60/28.5 IBO 325 fps


thats real awesome


----------



## BradMc26

Mike,

Have you got to mess around with the Hybrix 1.5 cam yet?


----------



## mottsarcher

Mike, Skip here from PA. You did my captain back in Sept on my way back to the airport. Man is that thing a shooter! I just wanted to thank you for the service. I know we were under the gun getting back to the AP and by the way we just made it. Almost missed the plane but it would have been worth it. You will be the only guy working on my bows from here on in. Im heading out to Kansas to do some hunting next week. I will try n stop by n shoot the bull. Keep up the great work! Guys you wont go wrong with Crackers settin up your bow. I got a general for you to play with Mike.


----------



## Frankmcd

Mike,

Looking for string color options, have you done any with flame and another color? I am looking for some really sweet colors to go on the max-4 Captain. Thanks, Frank


----------



## bowhunterbh414

mike have you done any bow madness xs?if so pics and specs?


----------



## Frankmcd

Hey Mike,

When do you think you are going to get your hands on one of the new Bowtech Destroyers? Would like to hear about your thoughts and what you can do with it.:shade:


----------



## mdewitt71

Frankmcd said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> *When do you think you are going to get your hands on one of the new Bowtech Destroyers?* Would like to hear about your thoughts and what you can do with it.:shade:


I dunno but, whenever he does, I hope he gives me a holla so I can play hookie and get MY hands on it.


----------



## ShootingABN!

*...*



mdewitt71 said:


> I dunno but, whenever he does, I hope he gives me a holla so I can play hookie and get MY hands on it.


:thumbs_up:darkbeer: one that is LH?


----------



## Mr. Burns

Wil said:


> what shade of green is on these strings? regular green or kiwi? I am getting a bow in canish hybrid and I was thinking either green and bronze strings or kiwi and bronze strings.


that rig is a beauity!


----------



## mdewitt71

ShootingABN! said:


> Sir,
> 
> Inbound St Joseph, special project*******:mg:
> 
> Top Sec*****
> 
> Thank you Sir,
> 
> On stand by........:darkbeer:


:thumbs_up.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

mdewitt71 said:


> I dunno but, whenever he does, I hope he gives me a holla so I can play hookie and get MY hands on it.


Ther is one here


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Crackers said:


> Ther is one here


:thumbs_up


----------



## Frankmcd

340 or 350? Pics! Numbers! Help us out......


----------



## mdewitt71

Frankmcd said:


> 340 or 350? Pics! Numbers! Help us out......


Niether. :zip:


----------



## Crackers

I was told 5-6 days for the BT, they let a few other good people get thiers first this year which was pretty cool.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

*farmer cracker*

Been off the reservation,,,aka busy and in da woods,,,hope all is well with you and G,,,talk soon fool


----------



## Kstigall

Cracker,
Can you shoot me the string and cable lengths along with A-to-A and brace on this bow? What are the limb numbers? Or just send me her bow and I'll measure for my self! 

I have some 1.5's on their way and I could use the specs. I suspect the draw weight will go up 10 lbs. or more. 

:wink: BTW - I coined the "Kitty" cam label.......... "Kitty C.A.T." works but not so well is "Kitty Hybridx"...........sounds like a certain kind of 'movie' star.



Crackers said:


> Martin Warthog with the 1.5 Cat cam (Kitty Cat cam )
> 
> This is Peggy Watkins bow set at 26/50 and IBO is 300 fps


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Wait a minute guys!
I've never researched the Martin bows too well, but are you guys telling me that the Martin Warthog mentioned above in the last post is getting 300fps when set at 26"/50lbs?????
That's SMOKIN, and IF TRUE, then I need to get my short 27" DL ass on over to find out what Martin would be best for me ??? I shoot 63-65lbs, and I'd LOVE to find something like that for me IF AND ONLY IF the draw cycle isn't harsh.
I have always liked the looks of the Martin/Rytera bows, and I am now wondering what would be the best high end Martin bow to own? I also want to know how the draw cycle feels on that 300fps 26/50 bow feels???
Anyone care to comment? I'm intrigued. Any and all info appreciated guys.


----------



## AR&BOW

Paul Cataldo said:


> Wait a minute guys!
> I've never researched the Martin bows too well, but are you guys telling me that the Martin Warthog mentioned above in the last post is getting 300fps when set at 26"/50lbs?????
> That's SMOKIN, and IF TRUE, then I need to get my short 27" DL ass on over to find out what Martin would be best for me ??? I shoot 63-65lbs, and I'd LOVE to find something like that for me IF AND ONLY IF the draw cycle isn't harsh.
> I have always liked the looks of the Martin/Rytera bows, and I am now wondering what would be the best high end Martin bow to own? I also want to know how the draw cycle feels on that 300fps 26/50 bow feels???
> Anyone care to comment? I'm intrigued. Any and all info appreciated guys.


Thats IBO so it might be with a 250grn arrow, but not sure.


----------



## mdewitt71

Yep, IBO.....5 grains per pound, so Mike was shooting a 250 grain arrow out of the bow; still fast for the specs of the bow though..nice. :darkbeer:


----------



## zhunter62

Work still looks great, Creakers. I sent you a pm, Let me know if you dont get it.


----------



## Crackers

Clayton's Monster

29.5/80 peep/loop 362fps


----------



## CDoskocil9

That looks awesome!!!!:shade:

Thank you very much Mike I can not wait to shoot it!!!

Awesome!!!


----------



## CDoskocil9

So whats every one think? How does 362 FPS sound?:shade:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

CDoskocil9 said:


> So whats every one think? How does 362 FPS sound?:shade:


It sounds......awesome. :darkbeer:


----------



## archerdad

CDoskocil9 said:


> So whats every one think? How does 362 FPS sound?:shade:


it sounds like~ thhhp.....


----------



## Crackers

The bow or the guy pulling.....the guy cracked and popped a lot


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> The bow or the guy pulling.....the guy cracked and popped a lot


uh huh... telling on ourselves???


----------



## Crackers

archerdad said:


> uh huh... telling on ourselves???



50+ and 80 don't go well together


----------



## archerdad

80 doesn't go well with most anyone there hercules...lol:shade:


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Anyone here down to help a brother out with some "Crackers trivia"? I'd contact Crackers direct, but I know he's busy as hell, and there are probably others who can answer these couple of simple questions for me.

1. What's his current turnaround time, for anyone who has recently shipped him a bow? I'm talking the full Crackers treatment, strings, tune and all.

2. I've heard Crackers advises against going with an 8125 string, and 452x cables. Can someone tell me why? I have NEVER heard anyone recommend against this "dual-material" string/cable setup, until someone here told me Crackers "has his reasons" for not doing them. Can anyone explain?

3. Is Crackers doing 8125, 452x, or is he offering both?

General question for anyone who, like me, is attempting to squeeze all the speed/performance possible out of their bow:

4. How do you guys feel about an ULTRA-SHORT center serving installed on the bow, say, about 1" long (just enough for the D-Loop/nock point, AS OPPOSED TO the damn 3"-4" long center servings typically seen on these bows?
Is this something you guys are doing, or are having Crackers do to your string?


----------



## cd322

to answer your turnaround question, i sent my bow novemeber 13th and should be getting it back on the 25th or 26th (november). so for him being as busy as he is he does pretty quick work. As far as other questions, idk.

hope this helps some.


----------



## mdewitt71

Mike, 

Show me some Kiwi or Teal threads if you have done any recent.........


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

Where is the destroyer at?!!!


----------



## Crackers

Okie-WT-hunter said:


> Where is the destroyer at?!!!


They are here. It will be a little later before they get posted and I go in for Surgery Wed so things might be a little slow


----------



## Jayhawk

Crackers said:


> They are here. It will be a little later before they get posted and I go in for Surgery Wed so things might be a little slow


Surgery.....is the hooter shooter going to get dusted off now?


----------



## Frankmcd

Mike,
It was good talking to you. I hope that your surgery and recovery are quick and as painless as possible. Good luck and may you be back on your feet quickly (on your own terms that is :wink. Speedy recovery, thanks for everything.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

2. I've heard Crackers advises against going with an 8125 string, and 452x cables. Can someone tell me why? I have NEVER heard anyone recommend against this "dual-material" string/cable setup, until someone here told me Crackers "has his reasons" for not doing them. Can anyone explain? The bow I would be sending in to Crackers would be an 09 AM35 if that makes a difference.

3. Is Crackers offering 8125, 452x, or does he offer both string materials?



Anyone able to answer these two questions? I would sure appreciate it guys. I'm trying to get some good strings built for my 09 AM35, and I am trying to get these two questions answered.
I know someone who isn't as busy as Crackers himself probably knows. Otherwise, I'll eventually contact Crackers directly if no one can help.
Just don't want to bother him with simple questions, when others can likely answer these questions as well.
Thanks so much guys.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> They are here. It will be a little later before they get posted and I go in for Surgery Wed so things might be a little slow


Thoughts and prayers, my Brother! Get well soon!

Airborne! This one is for you!:darkbeer:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Paul Cataldo said:


> 2. I've heard Crackers advises against going with an 8125 string, and 452x cables. Can someone tell me why? I have NEVER heard anyone recommend against this "dual-material" string/cable setup, until someone here told me Crackers "has his reasons" for not doing them. Can anyone explain? The bow I would be sending in to Crackers would be an 09 AM35 if that makes a difference.
> 
> 3. Is Crackers offering 8125, 452x, or does he offer both string materials?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to answer these two questions? I would sure appreciate it guys. I'm trying to get some good strings built for my 09 AM35, and I am trying to get these two questions answered.
> I know someone who isn't as busy as Crackers himself probably knows. Otherwise, I'll eventually contact Crackers directly if no one can help.
> Just don't want to bother him with simple questions, when others can likely answer these questions as well.
> Thanks so much guys.


well I know Mike only uses 24 strands of 452x...and me myself all I use is 452x..never seen a speed loss and its just more stable..


----------



## Timtim146

Hey do you have any martin cheetah's or bengals that you have done?


----------



## Timtim146

Oh and is this really pricey? It seems very cool and i am thinking about it.


----------



## grumpyrp31

Just got my 09 82nd Airborn back from Crackers...70#28.5dl...shooting 350fps...Thanks Mike looks great...Pardo


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Breathn said:


> well I know Mike only uses 24 strands of 452x...and me myself all I use is 452x..never seen a speed loss and its just more stable..


 Sure, there isn't usually any speed loss with 452X, and it is the most stable (only by a little though), and the whole purpose of using 8125 for the STRING, and 452x for the CABLES, is because you are then GAINING a little speed via the 8125 string, and then you have the 452x anti stretch properties for the cables (where it's most important).
The 8125/452x combo obtains the best of both worlds, as the cables are what tend to stretch on our bows. Not the string to any extent that really matters.
THIS is why I was a bit intrigued, and I was wondering why Crackers supposedly doesn't like the dual material combo. ??
Anyone know if there is ANY disadvantage to using the dual material combo? I can't think of any disadvantage at all, (nor can I think of any ADvantage to using ALL 452x), as opposed to the 8125/452x.
?????


----------



## mdewitt71

I have talked to Mike about it, I can't quote him but, I thought it had something to do with them being made from different material they MAY stretch or break-in/ settle differently......maybe not alot but even the slightest will throw a perfectly tune bow off, I would think.

All I know is he didn't recommend it when I talked to him so I never went that route.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Paul Cataldo said:


> Sure, there isn't usually any speed loss with 452X, and it is the most stable (only by a little though), and the whole purpose of using 8125 for the STRING, and 452x for the CABLES, is because you are then GAINING a little speed via the 8125 string, and then you have the 452x anti stretch properties for the cables (where it's most important).
> The 8125/452x combo obtains the best of both worlds, as the cables are what tend to stretch on our bows. Not the string to any extent that really matters.
> THIS is why I was a bit intrigued, and I was wondering why Crackers supposedly doesn't like the dual material combo. ??
> Anyone know if there is ANY disadvantage to using the dual material combo? I can't think of any disadvantage at all, (nor can I think of any ADvantage to using ALL 452x), as opposed to the 8125/452x.
> ?????


I dont want any stretch in my string either.. cause it will throw the cams off too.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Hmm.
Interesting. 
I would think the string and cables are going to "settle in", or "stretch" at different rates REGARDLESS of material used, because there is much more tension on the cables anyhow.
On many bows, the string is just along for the ride.

Secondly, 8125 generally doesn't stretch enough to throw off most bows at all. Of course, that's just been my experience, and many others. 
I certainly don't claim to be on the same expertise level as Crackers, so I certainly respect his findings however.
Just wanted to be clear on the consensus here.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Lurch2824

Mike, I have a Pearson Tx-4 I want to get the full treatment on. Could you PM me about price and contact info to get this bow to you?


----------



## kwilde

any speeds or review on the destroyer yet?


----------



## alaz

Paul Cataldo said:


> Hmm.
> Interesting.
> I would think the string and cables are going to "settle in", or "stretch" at different rates REGARDLESS of material used, because there is much more tension on the cables anyhow.
> On many bows, the string is just along for the ride.
> 
> Secondly, 8125 generally doesn't stretch enough to throw off most bows at all. Of course, that's just been my experience, and many others.
> I certainly don't claim to be on the same expertise level as Crackers, so I certainly respect his findings however.
> Just wanted to be clear on the consensus here.
> Thanks guys.


I had 8125 stock 8125 strings on 2 bows, stretch affected draw length, anchor points and peep rotation. Not horrible, but enough where I do not want to use it again if I can avoid it. I did put some twist in to fix it, but rather not think about it. I am no expert, and others may have had different experience.


----------



## Crackers

This is my friends Ron's bow. 350 Destroyer 28.5/50 shoots as seen 250gr IBO 330fps and shoots his 366gr hunting arrow at 279fps.










































Many reports on the forum have these bows being any where from a 1/2" to 3/4" long on the draw but the Destroyers do not have a draw stop that hits the limbs (this makes a big difference). People are drawing these bows back until the stops are into the cables and if they were to measure the let off at this point it will be more like 74% to 75%, this is not where the draw length is measured from (at this point most would seem to read a 1/2" long. When you put the bow on the draw board you draw until it pulls it the stops and then back off until you reach 80% and then measure from that point. Most are found to be maybe 1/8 to 3/16 long out of the box. The stops are at this point still touching the cables and if it was a stop on the limb we would be getting reports of the bows being long on the draw, it's just people pulling hard into the stops


----------



## Crackers

This Vanquish belongs to OMERTA. 29/60 IBO 323 and 395gr 285


















Getting ready to do a NBA that's going to France


----------



## DeepFried

Thats sweet! Whats the draw like?????


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Prettty awesome Mike......


----------



## bornagain

Tax Lawyer said:


> Prettty awesome Mike......


Agreed those last two are Awesome


----------



## mdewitt71

Nice Mike, I really like the string and sling colors too. :darkbeer:


----------



## R0CKETMAN

DeepFried said:


> Thats sweet! Whats the draw like?????


Hooters can't talk


----------



## alaz

Strings on that Destroyer look great...
That Vanquish sure is a nice looking bow!
Looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> Hooters can't talk


It clicked really easy


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

sweet rigs..you healed up good from your sugery?


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> sweet rigs..you healed up good from your sugery?


Doc won't let me draw a bow until this coming Tuesday  I said Doc it's a cool new bow and only 50 lbs and he said remember I'm a bowhunter.....NO


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Crackers said:


> Doc won't let me draw a bow until this coming Tuesday  I said Doc it's a cool new bow and only 50 lbs and he said remember I'm a bowhunter.....NO


cool...nice to have a bowhunter Doc...lol
hooter shooter getting a good workout then..


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> cool...nice to have a bowhunter Doc...lol
> hooter shooter getting a good workout then..


yeah and it's laughing at me too


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Doc won't let me draw a bow until this coming Tuesday  I said Doc it's a cool new bow and only 50 lbs and he said remember I'm a bowhunter.....NO


Good advice, you want your insides to stay INSIDE:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Here is another D350 this one is 29.5/70.2 352gr w/peep/loop 345fps



















The Destroyers come with a 20 strand 452x string and the cables are still the same as on all their other bows. This one however is set up with a 24 strand 452x string which does make the bow even that more quiet. I don't know yet what this will do on a 60 lb bow but on the 50 I did it lost 3 fps so we went back to the 20 strand which doesn't bother me on that poundage bow


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Thoughts if any on why BT went to 20...aside from the obvious?


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> Thoughts if any on why BT went to 20...aside from the obvious?




I Think thats why


----------



## Litzsru11

Originally Posted by Crackers 
Another

What colors are these?


----------



## kwilde

pretty impressive speed, looks like someone will be happy!
What is the reason some have black side plates on the grip and some camo?


----------



## kwilde

Strings are red and tan.


----------



## Crackers

kwilde said:


> pretty impressive speed, looks like someone will be happy!
> What is the reason some have black side plates on the grip and some camo?



Don't know really


----------



## kwilde

Thats quite a bit above bowtechs IBO especially considering the higher strand string. :hello2:


----------



## ShootingABN!

That's why he is the master!:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Getting ready to do a NBA that's going to France


I look forward to hear and see this one as well. :wink:
*Merry Christmas brother, I hope you and the family are well. :darkbeer:*


----------



## ShootingABN!

yea, Merry Christmas, Crackers!!!:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Thanks everyone it's 9 outside and snowing with 40+ mile an hour winds and drifts are piling up. Couldn't get into the shop now if we had to...well if we had to maybe lol. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Thanks everyone it's 9 outside and snowing with 40+ mile an hour winds and drifts are piling up. Couldn't get into the shop now if we had to...well if we had to maybe lol. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all


Stay safe! Have a :darkbeer: for an ole Paratropper!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Merry Christmas...

you dont need to be in the shop today..you need to eat way to much and lay on the couch...lol


----------



## bornagain

Merry Christmas Michael and Gale, take a break enjoy the Holiday


----------



## Dover505

are those floating yokes i see on that destroyer???:shade:


----------



## kwilde

> are those floating yokes i see on that destroyer???


Yes.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump!:darkbeer:


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Heard he closed up shop to pursue life as a farmer:cow::jksign::flock::chimpeep:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Happy New Year!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Happy New Year!!!!:darkbeer:


Yep it's close to CR time  Hey my friend I'm having limbs painted for you and Tax Lawyer and I hope it's all worth the wait. Here's something new


----------



## cranking83

Crackers said:


> *capt ray*
> 
> Admial #2


what color combo are these


----------



## Crackers

cranking83 said:


> what color combo are these


White-Black combo/Tan


----------



## ShootingABN!

Cool. Have one of those CR's on me.....:darkbeer:

Airborne!:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Yea, may have to run some of those Black Ops dudes.......:hairy::glasses9::ninja:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Crackers said:


> It is fine no problems and I don't want my thread to turn into anything other then what it is.


If it's okay with Mike, it's okay with me. I'm ready for this bow. :smile:


----------



## AR&BOW

R0CKETMAN said:


> Hooters can't talk


Oh yes they can!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


Ummmm. . . . . maybe you are referring to something else.:doh:


----------



## Crackers

Tax Lawyer said:


> If it's okay with Mike, it's okay with me. I'm ready for this bow. :smile:


You going to stand on your head....it's backwards


----------



## ShootingABN!

So those limbs black?:shade:

That something new, is cool.




Crackers said:


> Yep it's close to CR time  Hey my friend I'm having limbs painted for you and Tax Lawyer and I hope it's all worth the wait. Here's something new


----------



## nyhunter_74

*.*

Anybody have a Z7 done yet?


----------



## Crackers

26/70 Omen


----------



## mdewitt71

Hope your recovery is going well brother. :darkbeer:

Remember the Hooter Shooter is there to shoot the bows for ya; not a string display rack.


----------



## mdewitt71

Bump for my brother...............
*Hope all is well Mike, give the family my best. :darkbeer:*


----------



## ShootingABN!

You at the SHOW?:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> You at the SHOW?:darkbeer:


Home now and work tomorrow. Wish I was on vacation lol


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Home now and work tomorrow. Wish I was on vacation lol


U still working 26hr days?


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> U still working 26hr days?


I have cut it back a couple hours.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> I have cut it back a couple hours.


....:mg::shade:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Anything new?:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers




----------



## haole boy

no SR's yet?:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71

haole boy said:


> no SR's yet?:darkbeer:


I bet he has _a few _of them due in.


----------



## Crackers

Bows are shipping out


----------



## kcrebel

*Here's my Crackerized Maxxis 35*

I had it posted up in another thread. Too cool to not post again. Mike, thanks for the awesome work you do. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1115277


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Crackers said:


> Bows are shipping out


Does that mean what I think it means? Am I that much closer to being Inspired?

Bill


----------



## phxccw

Anythinging in Maroon and Black?


----------



## joffutt1

ArHogFan09 said:


> Here's one you did Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I did with it yesterday! Expensive shot! Love this thing.




Crackers, can you tell me what color of strings that are on this Monster? Its hard to tell. Thanks.


----------



## ig25

*ttt*



Crackers said:


> Bows are shipping out


does this mean we are about to be taking in new projects :darkbeer::wink:


----------



## mdewitt71

ig25 said:


> does this mean we are about to be taking in new projects :darkbeer::wink:


One can only hope..... :wink:


----------



## Cdpkook132

No body trusts crackers with their x Force? Haven't seen too many. I need to send my bow off and get on the list.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Crackers said:


> This is my friends Ron's bow. 350 Destroyer 28.5/50 shoots as seen 250gr IBO 330fps and shoots his 366gr hunting arrow at 279fps.




Can anyone tell me more about this sling? It seems I have never seen one like this. The leather piece with it's dual hole, err, excuse me, with it's TRIPLE! hole configuration in the leather, as well as the braid itself is something I've not seen before.
WHO makes this wonderful looking sling???


----------



## kclarry

Man, when I started this thread 3 years ago yesterday I NEVER thought it would be this good! Mike you do nice work, keep it up.

My bow is still shooting awesome.


----------



## jbar174

Paul Cataldo said:


> Can anyone tell me more about this sling? It seems I have never seen one like this. The leather piece with it's dual hole, err, excuse me, with it's TRIPLE! hole configuration in the leather, as well as the braid itself is something I've not seen before.
> WHO makes this wonderful looking sling???




Not 100%, but it looks like a Paradox?


----------



## mdewitt71

jbar174 said:


> Not 100%, but it looks like a Paradox?


Yea, I think it is a Paradox too.......although I have never seen that color.


----------



## Crackers

Yep you the winner...that's what they are.


----------



## Crackers

Now look what I happen to finish I think Michael knows what it is LOL

Genetix 29/60 325fps IBO as it sets.

Factory cables are 20 strand 452x and the String 22 strand 452x. The draw cycle was nice and the noise and vib was small but it was there. dl was a little long but better then a lot and most could live with it.

Rebuilt strings using 24 strand and changed the cable length just a tic. dl was good now and vib and noise was gone as I thought it might be and made the bow enjoyable to shoot with out a stabilizer or added silencers on the string. 

Now one thing I did was set a second draw stop on the other cam because I will not send a 2 track binary out of my store with one. I did take 3 fps off the speed of the bow but safety is more important to me then that 3 fps. 

I was very pleased with the bow and can't wait to do the rest of the line and I will be considering selling the bows. The Guys at NBA are down home good boys.

This bow is now some where between here and France and I hope when he has time after playing with it that he'll let you know what he thinks.


----------



## mdewitt71

*Very nice my brother............ *

I too hope you start selling them. 
I am still very pleased with my New Breed Genetix bow. Kyle and Jason did a great job on them and you working your "Magic", only makes em shoot even better. :darkbeer:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Crackers said:


> Now look what I happen to finish I think Michael knows what it is LOL
> 
> Genetix 29/60 325fps IBO as it sets.
> 
> Factory cables are 20 strand 452x and the String 22 strand 452x. The draw cycle was nice and the noise and vib was small but it was there. dl was a little long but better then a lot and most could live with it.
> 
> Rebuilt strings using 24 strand and changed the cable length just a tic. dl was good now and vib and noise was gone as I thought it might be and made the bow enjoyable to shoot with out a stabilizer or added silencers on the string.
> 
> Now one thing I did was set a second draw stop on the other cam because I will not send a 2 track binary out of my store with one. I did take 3 fps off the speed of the bow but safety is more important to me then that 3 fps.
> 
> I was very pleased with the bow and can't wait to do the rest of the line and I will be considering selling the bows. The Guys at NBA are down home good boys.
> 
> This bow is now some where between here and France and I hope when he has time after playing with it that he'll let you know what he thinks.


nice job Mike..look really good..hard to beat the NBA guys...


----------



## Crackers

Wait until you see the new grips we have for the Destroyers...one piece and side plates and new colors. Going to stick them on the ops so you can really see the colors........awesome


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Crackers said:


> Wait until you see the new grips we have for the Destroyers...one piece and side plates and new colors. Going to stick them on the ops so you can really see the colors........awesome


I'm looking forward to pictures of side plates..........


----------



## mdewitt71

Cool.....sideplates for the Destroyer, that will be sweet. :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Wait until you see the new grips we have for the Destroyers...one piece and side plates and new colors. Going to stick them on the ops so you can really see the colors........awesome


Get~R~Done!:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## Crackers

Just a little tease until my other ones show up


----------



## alaz

Nice grips...
And that Genetix looks great!


----------



## Crackers

Strother Infinity 28/60 IBO 322 as seen. Wish I knew what peep this is but don't have a clue.


----------



## Crackers

Vendetta XL 30/60 peep/loop 326 IBO 288 402 grs

Any one who buys one of these bows is going to really enjoy their purchase. This is the first one that I have been able to go through and I am very impressed with how easy the bow was to tune. By this I mean I was able to shoot not only a weak spine arrow but one that was very stiff and the bow excepted them all. There is no right or left tear issues with this bow but of course with the narrow grip area that PSE uses we will hear it again but hold the bow correctly it is super easy to tune. I went from me shooting it to the Hooter Shooter with the same results. 

PSE hit a home run with the Vendetta and Axe series and I couldn't see any one being disappointed with either choice.

These are very very smooth bows.


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> Just a little tease until my other ones show up


These green side plates are killer Mike. . . . . .very nice and a huge improvement IMO.


----------



## Crackers

I might have a set of those for a Strother bow


----------



## bornagain

Wow those grips definately set that bow off. AWESOME !!!


----------



## mdewitt71

*Them grips look Awesome Mike....................*
Mike have to get em for the SR71 with the "Chin" engraved on em. :shade:


----------



## BradMc26

That Strother Infinity looks great!

I cant wait on my Vanquish.


----------



## Crackers

A Storm blew through today peep/loop IBO 337 29/60 SR-71

















Couple with different grips


----------



## pointndog

Crackers said:


> Strother Infinity 28/60 IBO 322 as seen. Wish I knew what peep this is but don't have a clue.


Mike that is the RED EYE peep by EP hunting.......


----------



## oz4nu

*SR and Vanquish*

Hey Rob,

Doesn't my SR and Vanquish look sweet? Those red grips on that black bow are awesome. Mike is also going to make me a set of red and black strings and cables. Your bow is in the works!


----------



## Crackers

Alpha Burner 29.5/60 321gr arrow with peep and loop 331 fps IBO was 339 and change.


----------



## pointndog

oz4nu said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> Doesn't my SR and Vanquish look sweet? Those red grips on that black bow are awesome. Mike is also going to make me a set of red and black strings and cables. Your bow is in the works!


Yep Red grip is sweeeeeet. Might have to have him mail me some.......


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> A Storm blew through today peep/loop IBO 337 29/60 SR-71


Dang Brother, 

That is super sweet and FAST too....WOW. :thumbs_up


----------



## kzx87

who's leg do you have to hump to get on Cracker's supertune wait list?


----------



## Crackers

kzx87 said:


> who's leg do you have to hump to get on Cracker's supertune wait list?


DO NOT use that bad word again...the list is gone and it's first come first......you know how it goes. If I have room I'll bring it in if not you wait a week or 2


----------



## SET THE HOOK

man I'm drooling looking through this thread:thumbs_up


----------



## GSLAM95

pointndog said:


> Mike that is the RED EYE peep by EP hunting.......


dog you have a pm headed your way...


----------



## THE PHENOM

pointndog said:


> Mike that is the RED EYE peep by EP hunting.......


Pointdog is correct and these are awesome peeps....I thought I would never like one better than the G5 but man was I wrong...I have one and three more on the way....Something about how it kinda looks like it tapers just letting the right amount of light in and total eye concentration on the pins....This is truly an awesome peep....:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

So which direction is the tapper to go


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> So which direction is the tapper to go


Good question...sounds like the entrance is suppose to be the large part, unless I am reading it backwards. :wink:. 









_Red EYE peep sights aren’t just another doughnut for hunters to take aim through. The precision Swiss CNC machined Red EYE is a simple yet innovative concept designed to collect and deliver more light to the archer’s eye while still maintaining its purpose of archers attention on one’s target and pins. Contradicting traditional concave peep sight construction, *the Red EYE uses a convex entrance pupil that’s larger in size and based upon the proven design of a how a binocular or scope bell gathers more light. *This additional light is then transferred through the exit pupil and directly into shooters eye, equaling better aiming in low shooting light situations and the possibility to remain on stand as the soft glow of dusk and dawn tints the timber. Available in three sizes: Small-1/8 inch, Medium 3/16 inch and Large 1/4 inch the Aluminum construction of the Red EYE is lightweight and ultra-durable. A Red anodized finish allows for quick, easy and concise alignment with the archers sight and consistent anchoring before each shot. The peep is easily centered and secured between a halfed-bowstring by way of deep radial and angular groves maintaining a secure hold no matter how many times your bow is fired._


----------



## GSLAM95

The *small* side goes to towards your eye, large size goes towards the sight :thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers

Well that one is in backwards. I didn't put it in and knew nothing about them or I could of fixed it


----------



## eyedoc

That Strother in the Storm package looks awesome. 


Cant wait for my Vanquish in Storm gets here.....


----------



## THE PHENOM

GSLAM95 said:


> The *small* side goes to towards your eye, large size goes towards the sight :thumbs_up


This is how I have mine as well...The whole deal is to let the right amount of light into the eye....Therefore the larger end toward the pins and smaller end to the eye....Like highlighted a scope or binoculars...You always look thru the smaller end allowing the bigger end to bring in light....I love these things and once people catch on they will go like hot cakes....Very nice work on the bows as well Mike....


----------



## Slowyota

Quick hijack - Is there a place online you can buy those peeps from?


----------



## THE PHENOM

Yes you can buy direct at www.ephunting.com....


----------



## kclarry

I still love this thread!


----------



## Blackbery Holow

kclarry said:


> I still love this thread!


lol, i bet you never knew it would get quite this big.


----------



## Crackers

AR&bow here it is

SR-71 this thing is smokin hot shooting IBO with peep and loop 332 fps 28/70


----------



## PoleAxe

rooster32 said:


> Anyone have a Flo Orange/Tan combo?


I have a Flo Orange and a Auburn blue twist. Get back on here tomm and I'l have a pic on here. I like loud colors. Something different. The blue and orange looks @#%& good.


----------



## Breathn

Crackers said:


> AR&bow here it is
> 
> SR-71 this thing is smokin hot shooting IBO with peep and loop 332 fps 28/70


wow AR you better take cover ..there is a storm coming your way..lol


----------



## PoleAxe

mdewitt71 said:


> Good question...sounds like the entrance is suppose to be the large part, unless I am reading it backwards. :wink:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Red EYE peep sights aren’t just another doughnut for hunters to take aim through. The precision Swiss CNC machined Red EYE is a simple yet innovative concept designed to collect and deliver more light to the archer’s eye while still maintaining its purpose of archers attention on one’s target and pins. Contradicting traditional concave peep sight construction, *the Red EYE uses a convex entrance pupil that’s larger in size and based upon the proven design of a how a binocular or scope bell gathers more light. *This additional light is then transferred through the exit pupil and directly into shooters eye, equaling better aiming in low shooting light situations and the possibility to remain on stand as the soft glow of dusk and dawn tints the timber. Available in three sizes: Small-1/8 inch, Medium 3/16 inch and Large 1/4 inch the Aluminum construction of the Red EYE is lightweight and ultra-durable. A Red anodized finish allows for quick, easy and concise alignment with the archers sight and consistent anchoring before each shot. The peep is easily centered and secured between a halfed-bowstring by way of deep radial and angular groves maintaining a secure hold no matter how many times your bow is fired._


Have you tried the WiskerPeep? The concept is brilliant and I ordered one last year but I ordered the wrong size. Its supposed to be a peep that acts as a string suppressor no leaches neccessary.


----------



## AR&BOW

Looks fantastic Mike, can't wait to get my paws on it. Thanks both to you and Kevin. :dance:



Crackers said:


> AR&bow here it is
> 
> SR-71 this thing is smokin hot shooting IBO with peep and loop 332 fps 28/70


----------



## Crackers

This isn't a post your string color thread that happened once and the mods cleaned it out so please no one others strings


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Sweet looking bow!!!

Man is that thing fast, wish I could shoot it, oh wait I already shot that bow!!

Sorry AR&Bow, had to tell you I shot your bow before you did!:wink:

Mike, can I post a pic of my bow with your strings? LOL


----------



## AR&BOW

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Sweet looking bow!!!
> 
> Man is that thing fast, wish I could shoot it, oh wait I already shot that bow!!
> 
> Sorry AR&Bow, had to tell you I shot your bow before you did!:wink:
> 
> Mike, can I post a pic of my bow with your strings? LOL


Yeah, you did that a couple days ago and hinted that it was faster than the high end IBO rating. You sure know how to keep a guy on edge don't ya.:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Sweet looking bow!!!
> 
> Man is that thing fast, wish I could shoot it, oh wait I already shot that bow!!
> 
> Sorry AR&Bow, had to tell you I shot your bow before you did!:wink:
> 
> Mike, can I post a pic of my bow with your strings? LOL




Sure it does have my strings on it...that's if you put it together yet LOL


----------



## Lurch2824

Let's see your Rig Kevin?


----------



## Crackers

Lurch2824 said:


> Let's see your Rig Kevin?


It's a one of a kind.....supposed to be real Purdy


----------



## Lurch2824

I hear so much talk about him shooting a Man's bow, that I got to see it. I couldnt see pulling back the weight he's shooting. It might be nice, but thats awhole lot if he's pulling back 139 pounds.


----------



## Crackers

139 lbs that's just his hunting bow.


----------



## Lurch2824

Crackers said:


> 139 lbs that's just his hunting bow.


Just his HUNTING BOW!!!! That's crazy in a way. But then, there's nothing on this planet you couldn't drop with that bow.


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> It's a one of a kind.....supposed to be real Purdy


Not sure I want to see it because the image that comes to mind is a bright purple riser with rhinestones attached all over and a purple, yellow and silver string.


----------



## Lurch2824

AR&BOW said:


> Not sure I want to see it because the image that comes to mind is a bright purple riser with rhinestones attached all over and a purple, yellow and silver string.


KInda got me wondering too. LOL:set1_thinking:


----------



## Crackers

I can tell you the strings are Black/White


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

what did you use 30 strands of 452x on Kevs bow?lol


----------



## Crackers

24 baby nothen better


----------



## mdewitt71

*"332 fps 28/70" ...Holy smokes *

Even if my 28.5" SR71 does that, it will be the fastest bow I have owned to date; taking down the XForce, 82nd, and the Beast for sure. :thumbs_up


----------



## mdewitt71

AR&BOW said:


> Not sure I want to see it because the image that comes to mind is a bright purple riser with rhinestones attached all over and a purple, yellow and silver string.


I think I saw the sideplates already.............


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> 139 lbs that's just his hunting bow.


139lbs what arrow his he shooting?


----------



## AR&BOW

mdewitt71 said:


> *"332 fps 28/70" ...Holy smokes *
> 
> Even if my 28.5" SR71 does that, it will be the fastest bow I have owned to date; taking down the XForce, 82nd, and the Beast for sure. :thumbs_up


:eyebrows:



ShootingABN! said:


> 139lbs what arrow his he shooting?


ACC 3-71's


----------



## AR&BOW

Hey Mike, where is the pic of that special 350?


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW said:


> Hey Mike, where is the pic of that special 350?


Not all done yet


----------



## DeepFried

Have you done a Judge yet?


----------



## Crackers

DeepFried said:


> Have you done a Judge yet?


I set up our Reps but I do all of his bows.

If the one I have on order ever shows up then we'll see what a 30" will do.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Snow still fallin'?


----------



## Crackers

Warm out looks like summer.......close to 40 I think


----------



## Lurch2824

Crackers said:


> Warm out looks like summer.......close to 40 I think


I guess that is warm for you neck of the woods. I think it got to 50 today down here. Still have the butt end of that cold front moving thur though. Might get 60 down here later this week.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Warm out looks like summer.......close to 40 I think


U good to go then.......:tongue::beer:


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> AR&bow here it is
> 
> SR-71 this thing is smokin hot shooting IBO with peep and loop 332 fps 28/70


I just had to stare at it some more.


----------



## kclarry

Blackbery Holow said:


> lol, i bet you never knew it would get quite this big.


I never thought it would. There was a time when I didnt log into AT and check anything out, kind of got to be a "hassle", but got a wild hair and got on last week and could not believe it! Im glad the mods are keeping it clean and the way the thread was suppossed to be.


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW you will be able to in your own house very soon


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> AR&BOW you will be able to in your own house very soon


----------



## mdewitt71

Man, them SR71s look more and more cool, everytime I see em. :tongue:


----------



## Crackers

Another half breed Alien in the making. This one will belong to rut&strut17 as soon as he picks it up


----------



## Crackers

This bow will be on it's way to HI tomorrow to my friend Greg. SR-71 28/70 IBO peep/loop 334 and 406 gr Pro Hunter 390 313 fps.


----------



## Crackers

I think that this might be Docs and it to might leave tomorrow and it is the same as above


----------



## rut&strut17

*Wow!!*

The alien looks awesome. Can't wait to shoot it! I'm
glad you let gale pic the string colors!


----------



## haole boy

Crackers said:


> This bow will be on it's way to HI tomorrow to my friend Greg. SR-71 28/70 IBO peep/loop 334 and 406 gr Pro Hunter 390 313 fps.


thanks Mike, I know it was worth the wait, its a little faster than I thought:thumbs_up


----------



## mdewitt71

Boy, them SR71s sure are looking sweet. :thumbs_up


----------



## radtuck

Crackers said:


> AR&BOW you will be able to in your own house very soon


Is that the bow that was in your shop on Sat (the predator SR-71)?


----------



## Crackers

radtuck said:


> Is that the bow that was in your shop on Sat (the predator SR-71)?


Most likely was and there is a couple more here looks just like it


----------



## radtuck

Well...I apologise if I got your counter top wet, cuz I think I was drooling when I was looking at it.


----------



## archerdad

wonder what colors would look good on a black shadowcat???:wink:


----------



## Crackers

archerdad said:


> wonder what colors would look good on a black shadowcat???:wink:


Black is work able with many colors and with the new gold color we have now that is something that I would like to see mixed with something on a black bow


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer 29/60 peep/loop IBO 344. I shot it with out the loop and peep after i seen this speed and it shot 348......fast for a 60 lb bow


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Destroyer 29/60 peep/loop IBO 344. I shot it with out the loop and peep after i seen this speed and it shot 348......fast for a 60 lb bow


There's the magic Chin!:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Wild Bills Inspire which I will let him tell the specs of the bow when he gets home


----------



## Wild Bill 71

I am home. Drove fast.

Specs are 29.5/60# 302gr. shot 328fps with peep and loop

391gr. hunting arrow still doing 292fps.

3D arrow hit 325fps.

Still can not believe how smooth and quiet this bow shoots. Broke a nock while getting the peep set to the right height.:zip: This is a shooter. Thanks again, Mike and Gale for all you do.

Bill


----------



## Belicoso

Crackers said:


> Wild Bills Inspire which I will let him tell the specs of the bow when he gets home


That´s the best looking Strother (IMO)for sure, would like to see an all black one next to it.


----------



## Lurch2824

Mike, your going to have to stop posting all of the prutty bows on here. I'm starting to droll over here. Could you shoot me a pm on the price of the Strother's line? Might just have to get one after all.


----------



## Crackers

SR-71 27.5/70 IBO peep/loop 329 fsp


----------



## archerykid13

I want to get my Alien done but can't get a hold of Mike?


----------



## Crackers

archerykid13 said:


> I want to get my Alien done but can't get a hold of Mike?


I have your PM and will get to it soon


----------



## ShootingABN!

Snowing like crazy here in VA. Need to get the bow out and melt the snow.:mg: Super bad......:wink::zip::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Bought snow blower so it ain't suppose to snow.....right had to run it for the first time this morning......nope still don't like snow and snow blower is still work


----------



## mdewitt71

I hear ya, I am sick of the snow already..........


----------



## AR&BOW

For your parking lot you need a plow Mike.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Bought snow blower so it ain't suppose to snow.....right had to run it for the first time this morning......nope still don't like snow and snow blower is still work


:mg: Just need to get some of those 350fps, bows outside to warm up the temps......:wink:


----------



## Christopher67

Im so glad this storm is gonna miss the state of Maine!


----------



## bornagain

ShootingABN! said:


> Snowing like crazy here in VA. Need to get the bow out and melt the snow.:mg: Super bad......:wink::zip::darkbeer:


This winter in VA has been something else. I'm ready to move back to Colorado where at least people know how to drive in the snow. An inch here and everyone goes crazy, now were expecting 3 feet:mg:


----------



## KY Slayer

What does a guy have to do to get his bow crackerized. I've sent Crackers two PMs saying that I'm interested in getting my bow done and want to be put on the waiting list but no PMs back and its been over two weeks. I'd like to get my bow done by him but if I dont hear back then I'll have to send my business somewhere else.


----------



## mdewitt71

KY Slayer said:


> What does a guy have to do to get his bow crackerized. I've sent Crackers two PMs saying that I'm interested in getting my bow done and want to be put on the waiting list but no PMs back and its been over two weeks. I'd like to get my bow done by him but if I dont hear back then I'll have to send my business somewhere else.


I do not think Mike is taking any appts right now for bows, he is slammed with all the new bow orders and making the Strother Archery strings too.


----------



## KY Slayer

10-4... I'll wait untill I hear back from him then. Was just currious of why I hadnt heard back from him in two weeks.


----------



## ShootingABN!

bornagain said:


> This winter in VA has been something else. I'm ready to move back to Colorado where at least people know how to drive in the snow. An inch here and everyone goes crazy, now were expecting 3 feet:mg:


Welcome to VA, driving crazy....:wink:


----------



## raidergrad

If anybody sees a Maxxis 31 with red/white strings put up here, send me a pm.


----------



## archerykid13

KY Slayer said:


> What does a guy have to do to get his bow crackerized. I've sent Crackers two PMs saying that I'm interested in getting my bow done and want to be put on the waiting list but no PMs back and its been over two weeks. I'd like to get my bow done by him but if I dont hear back then I'll have to send my business somewhere else.


Same here but I know how super busy Mike is.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Super busy..... Call him.

lets see some new pic's.....:darkbeer:


----------



## norcalkid

Mike , what colors are #37 look great.. thanks


----------



## miniml

Any Optifade Forest bows yet?


----------



## miniml

Almost forgot...

Got any pics and the IBO specs for Maxxis 31? I think I missed them if they are already posted (there's lots of pages to look thru lol)


----------



## Crackers

Tom here is your SR-71 28.5/65 IBO w peep/loop 337 fps


----------



## mdewitt71

337 fps @ 28.5/65 :mg: WOW.


----------



## fourbarrel

Looks awsome MIKE cant wait to get it that is smoking fast.


----------



## AR&BOW

fourbarrel said:


> Looks awsome MIKE cant wait to get it that is smoking fast.


Ahhhhh, the agony of waiting for UPS continues.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Going out on a Limb....Anything new?


----------



## Crackers

How about a Athens Accomplice 28.5/70 IBO 318


----------



## Crackers

AM32 27.5/70 388 grs peep/loop 300 fps


----------



## Crackers

Bear Attack 28.5/70 peep/loop 359 gr 310 fps. 

The bow was new never fired and the same arrow shot with naked string was 290.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Super nice.....:darkbeer:




Crackers said:


> How about a Athens Accomplice 28.5/70 IBO 318


----------



## Tax Lawyer

That's a serious improvement with the Bear Attack........:smile:


----------



## mdewitt71

Cool...stuff. 
Now I know I will have to bring my Attack up there to ya soon. 
What string colors did you use on the attack?


----------



## Crackers

Green/Brown and pressing that bow really sucks :mg:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Crackers said:


> Green/Brown and pressing that bow really sucks :mg:


YES it does......

we had a bit of an inncident at our shop with one!


----------



## tnarb

bowhuntermitch said:


> YES it does......
> 
> we had a bit of an inncident at our shop with one!


Ruh rohhhh


----------



## Crackers

tnarb said:


> Ruh rohhhh


That could be a nice thing to say but I have heard :zip:. I heard of one that spit it self out of a press.....I can't print what was said


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Crackers said:


> That could be a nice thing to say but I have heard :zip:. I heard of one that spit it self out of a press.....I can't print what was said


Ding Ding Ding..we have a winner..:mg:

it was taken care of within 48 hours though.. it ALMOST seemed like bear had heard of a few of these, and couldnt really reccomend a press for us.. awesome customer service though..


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Green/Brown and pressing that bow really sucks :mg:


Yea, I had to get new fingers on my bowpress just for it..........seems to work fine now but, I tried 4 presses with no luck prior to that.


----------



## J-Daddy

Mike what kinda speeds did you get out of the Athens Accomplice???


----------



## mdewitt71

J-Daddy said:


> Mike what kinda speeds did you get out of the Athens Accomplice???


*Originally Posted by Crackers* 
How about a Athens Accomplice 28.5/70 IBO 318


----------



## J-Daddy

mdewitt71 said:


> *Originally Posted by Crackers*
> How about a Athens Accomplice 28.5/70 IBO 318


Oh thanks for catching that one man, I must have missed it.:shade:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the Master!:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## 29innovator70

If you don't mind me asking, what was your overall impression of the accomplice?



Crackers said:


> How about a Athens Accomplice 28.5/70 IBO 318


----------



## HCH

Strother SR-71
29"
71#

352 gr shop arrow ran through the chrono at 342 fps. Then onto my two hunting arrows I brought. 1st was a Carbon Express Maxima, weighing in at 375 gr, and ran through the chrono at 332 fps. Then my 2nd hunting arrow, a 422 gr A/C/C ran through the chrono at 312 fps










Mike and I


----------



## mdewitt71

HCH, good pics. Looks really nice. 
I like the sling colors too....matches well. :darkbeer:


----------



## raidergrad

Just curious but how long did it take after shipping to get you guys bow back?


----------



## huntin4Christ

raidergrad said:


> Just curious but how long did it take after shipping to get you guys bow back?


2 days. Mike does great work all the way around.


----------



## outdooraholic

just got mine done 2-20-10
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057108121#post1057108121


----------



## hunteraj

Crackers said:


> Look what I just got....now to figure out who ordered it :mg:


is that the optifade open country or forest?


----------



## zhunter62

Hey Crackers, Do you have any pictures of a Hoyt Ultra Elite with a black riser and camo limbs combo. I am thinking about getting my riser powder coated black and keeping my camo limbs, but i want to see some pictures first.


----------



## miniml

hunteraj said:


> is that the optifade open country or forest?


Open country


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bringing the custom shop to the top.:teeth:


----------



## hunteraj

ive noticed on alot of your recent bow/string pics that there looks like there is no serving around the cams or cable slide. is this normal for your strings or do you use clear serving? i really like the looks of it.


----------



## Bow pro

*Crackers*

Have you had a chance to try out the new Trophy yet? If so what do you think of it?
Thanks
Shane


----------



## AR&BOW

hunteraj said:


> ive noticed on alot of your recent bow/string pics that there looks like there is no serving around the cams or cable slide. is this normal for your strings or do you use clear serving? i really like the looks of it.


Clear Halo serving.


----------



## Jayhawk

hunteraj said:


> ive noticed on alot of your recent bow/string pics that there looks like there is no serving around the cams or cable slide. is this normal for your strings or do you use clear serving? i really like the looks of it.


should be clear halo serving most likely


----------



## jrockne




----------



## bo-w

Crackers said:


> Black is work able with many colors and with the new gold color we have now that is something that I would like to see mixed with something on a black bow


lets see a pick of somthing with the new gold :mg:


----------



## hunteraj

AR&BOW said:


> Clear Halo serving.


thanks


----------



## Crackers

Monster


----------



## Crackers

340 Destroyer


----------



## Christopher67

Crackers said:


> Monster



Thats very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## HCH

Couple from this weekend of my Crackerized Strother SR-71


----------



## hunteraj

i wish mike would post a pic of an optifade Admiral with orange and black strings. hint,hint!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Man, Id love to have a 65# 30" all camo Vanquish with a QAD on it SOON before i get another Elite. Have a Axcel Armortech here to put on it too.


----------



## Crackers

Here is a 2010 GT-500


----------



## Crackers

Martin Bengal


----------



## hunteraj

being from nebraska maybe i should get red and black strings.


----------



## tnarb

hehehe....kinda funny seeing a BT on a Strother background......and Elite for that matter....


----------



## 29innovator70

Crackers said:


> 340 Destroyer


That Grip is SWEEEEEEET!


----------



## drevilmike

I want a Bengal like that one!


----------



## hunteraj

*Ccol!!!*

black and red , very cool color combo!!!


----------



## Crackers

tnarb said:


> hehehe....kinda funny seeing a BT on a Strother background......and Elite for that matter....


You know my wife pointed that out and thanks she has one for BT and maybe Elite so if this is true I will have to switch when taking pics


----------



## THE PHENOM

tnarb said:


> hehehe....kinda funny seeing a BT on a Strother background......and Elite for that matter....


Interesting....


----------



## KY Slayer

still waiting to get my bow back from Mr. Crackers... or just a returned PM. UPS says he signed it last wed., the 24th, and havent heard a peep from him yet. Not complaining just curriouse whats goin on with my bow. But I hear its worth the wait.


----------



## drevilmike

KY Slayer said:


> still waiting to get my bow back from Mr. Crackers... or just a returned PM. UPS says he signed it last wed., the 24th, and havent heard a peep from him yet. Not complaining just curriouse whats goin on with my bow. But I hear its worth the wait.


Its well worth the wate, trust me.


----------



## neednew1

*Ther needs to be a man law*

I think it should be mandatory that Crackers has to post pics of his work everyday. I can't be the only person that looks for his posts every day.

Stats for this thread as of today are:

Replies: 2,241
Views: 260,241

Has to be the most viewed thread on AT, and its still going strong. Big thanks to kclarry for starting this thread.


----------



## seanhunter

Does he have a waiting list or can I send it to him and wait. I pm'd him but got no response about a month aga.Thanks


----------



## neednew1

seanhunter said:


> Does he have a waiting list or can I send it to him and wait. I pm'd him but got no response about a month aga.Thanks


Give him a call on Monday Gail or Mike will answer your questions. (816) 232-2577


----------



## Crackers

This Infinity belongs to Butch


----------



## HCH

mdewitt71 said:


> HCH, good pics. Looks really nice.
> I like the sling colors too....matches well. :darkbeer:


Thanks,,,I like it too.


----------



## loesshillshawk

So I have a Z7 how much to crackerize it??? I live only about 50 miles from the infamous Mr. Crackers????


----------



## AR&BOW

loesshillshawk said:


> So I have a Z7 how much to crackerize it??? I live only about 50 miles from the infamous Mr. Crackers????


Call him


----------



## BigWave

Cant wait to see an Axe 6!!:thumbs_up


----------



## tnarb

BigWave said:


> Cant wait to see an Axe 6!!:thumbs_up


What's the specs on the Axe?


----------



## BigWave

tnarb said:


> What's the specs on the Axe?


Specifications 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Axle-to-Axle: 32-1/2" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brace Height: 6" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IBO Speed: 345-337 fps 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let-Off: 75% 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mass Weight: 4.0 lbs


----------



## tnarb

BigWave said:


> Specifications
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Axle-to-Axle: 32-1/2"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Brace Height: 6"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> IBO Speed: 345-337 fps
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Let-Off: 75%
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mass Weight: 4.0 lbs


Sorry should have been more specific, the Axe he sent to be Crackerized. I have an Axe and was just wondering what he was getting out of his.


----------



## BigWave

Not sure. Maybe Mike will post up a pic of mine when its done. Not sure, but I think mine is the first one that he's done. My guess is that it'll be right at IBO speeds. When it left, it was shooting a 363 grn arrow at 321 at 28.5/70


----------



## Crackers

JOSEPH1 here is your Strother Infinity 28.5/65 330gr CXL250 325 fps as pictured


----------



## Crackers

BigWave you are correct I will be posting a pic of your bow

Axe 6 28.5/70 IBO peep/loop 334 fps


----------



## Crackers

Our first Z7 30/70 peep/loop IBO 335 fps


----------



## Crackers

Kirk here is your Infinity and the specs will have to wait until I'm back at the shop unless you want to post them


----------



## AR&BOW

Some good looking bows there gentlemen.:darkbeer:


----------



## MattMag07

Cracker u do good work man, just amazing


----------



## BigWave

Whoa!



Crackers said:


> BigWave you are correct I will be posting a pic of your bow
> 
> Axe 6 28.5/70 IBO peep/loop 334 fps


----------



## DeepFried

Crackers said:


> BigWave you are correct I will be posting a pic of your bow
> 
> Axe 6 28.5/70 IBO peep/loop 334 fps


Mike thats way above IBO.....


----------



## Justin17

Crackers said:


> Our first Z7 30/70 peep/loop IBO 335 fps


Is there serving on the string and cable? It only looks like the center serving is there.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



DeepFried said:


> Mike thats way above IBO.....


they are underrated..and also this one has been turbo charged by Mike...lol


----------



## KY Slayer

I can't wait to get my z7 back from you. She's a beauty. I feel honored to have the first crackerized z7.


----------



## loesshillshawk

Crackers said:


> Our first Z7 30/70 peep/loop IBO 335 fps


Crackers sent you a PM...my Z7 wants to be second...I can bring it down next Saturday to have you preform your magic crackerizing....


----------



## cerec_cat

Crackers said:


> Kirk here is your Infinity and the specs will have to wait until I'm back at the shop unless you want to post them


28.5/65# 328fps


----------



## tnarb

Crackers said:


> BigWave you are correct I will be posting a pic of your bow
> 
> Axe 6 28.5/70 IBO peep/loop 334 fps


WOW that is smoking.....any speculation on an Axe 6 in a 28 inch dl, and 60 LBS?


----------



## 138104

Crackers said:


> Our first Z7 30/70 peep/loop IBO 335 fps


Good to hear that the Mathews Z7 exceeded it's IBO rating of 332. Strings look great:darkbeer:


----------



## neednew1

Crackers said:


> BigWave you are correct I will be posting a pic of your bow
> 
> Axe 6 28.5/70 IBO peep/loop 334 fps


Mike why did you have to post the speeds of the AXE? Are you trying to make me call you and order 1?


----------



## Crackers

neednew1 said:


> Mike why did you have to post the speeds of the AXE? Are you trying to make me call you and order 1?


I won't make you but I won't stop you LOL


----------



## neednew1

Crackers said:


> I won't make you but I won't stop you LOL


Now you are just being a tease! Lets see how things go next week. If Gail doesn't give me the call we will most likely go another route.


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! dose this look familiar


----------



## AR&BOW

neednew1 said:


> Now you are just being a tease! Lets see how things go next week. If Gail doesn't give me the call we will most likely go another route.


Don't do it. . . . . you will regret it.:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> ShootingABN! dose this look familiar


Yes! :darkbeer::rockhard::usa2::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## AF_TT

ShootingABN if that is yours next time I am @ Fort Benning you gotta let me have a look at that! I am @ Fort Rucker and come out there every once in a while! *Looks great!*
I would love to own a bow crackers has worked up.


----------



## ShootingABN!

AF_TT said:


> ShootingABN if that is yours next time I am @ Fort Benning you gotta let me have a look at that! I am @ Fort Rucker and come out there every once in a while! *Looks great!*
> I would love to own a bow crackers has worked up.


O yea!:darkbeer:


----------



## Jayhawk

Crackers said:


> ShootingABN! dose this look familiar



What speed did you get out of it Mike?


----------



## zhunter62

Crackers said:


> Our first Z7 30/70 peep/loop IBO 335 fps


Hey Crackers, What is that on the buss cable on this z7? I can't quite make out what it is. from the shadow it look like some type of hook. 


For the gentleman that asked if there was any serving on the strings around the cams, crackers uses a clear serving by halo. it looks great on bows. but yes there is serving there.


----------



## tnarb

zhunter62 said:


> Hey Crackers, What is that on the buss cable on this z7? I can't quite make out what it is. from the shadow it look like some type of hook.
> 
> 
> For the gentleman that asked if there was any serving on the strings around the cams, crackers uses a clear serving by halo. it looks great on bows. but yes there is serving there.


That right there my boy is a Matthews Monkey Tail.......Hoyt is getting ready to come out with Lizard Tongues, PSE not to be outdone is going to the the Tree Frog Toes, and Bowtech is going to have the Dynomite Caps.......


----------



## zhunter62

tnarb said:


> That right there my boy is a Matthews Monkey Tail.......Hoyt is getting ready to come out with Lizard Tongues, PSE not to be outdone is going to the the Tree Frog Toes, and Bowtech is going to have the Dynomite Caps.......


Ohhh Kay, I am hoping your not serious, i dont know if you are because i honestly have no idea what the heck that is.


----------



## Crackers

25.5"/65 D 340 IBO peep/loop 303 fps










 he added grip after the first pic


----------



## bornagain

Man I love the looks of those black Destoyer's. Great job once again Michael.


----------



## hunteraj

Crackers said:


> 25.5"/65 D 340 IBO peep/loop 303 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he added grip after the first pic


another nice black ops destroyer! get any admirals in yet Mike? any day now


----------



## Brandon TH

Cant wait to see a pic of my SR 71 in a few weeks and see what the master has her shootin.


----------



## tnarb

zhunter62 said:


> Ohhh Kay, I am hoping your not serious, i dont know if you are because i honestly have no idea what the heck that is.


It is in fact a Matthews Monkey Tail.....the others are my attempt at humor in the serious world of archery


----------



## zhunter62

tnarb said:


> It is in fact a Matthews Monkey Tail.....the others are my attempt at humor in the serious world of archery



Ok, what does a Mathews monkey tail do? if you don't mind me asking. I appreciate the humor, i do it often, but again what dose the darn thing do.


----------



## tnarb

zhunter62 said:


> Ok, what does a Mathews monkey tail do? if you don't mind me asking. I appreciate the humor, i do it often, but again what dose the darn thing do.


I bleieve it is a string/cable silencer. I would say buy manufacturing their own, with their own name they wouldn;t have to pay for jax or simms....sort of what they did with coming out with their own camo.....cut out some overhead. When you are as big as Mathews....there is a certain amount of freedom that can come on the business side of doing ALL your own stuff.


----------



## zhunter62

Oh, ok, cool. Just look really wierd when i first saw it. thanks for the info.


----------



## Gt500

Boy from what I have seen posted by crackers as in speeds, it looks to me like the destroyer 350 no matter what "DL" and "DW" has got to be the fastest bow on the market the speeds he is posting are very very impressive...................


----------



## Tallanasty

Sweet


----------



## Crackers

Gt500 said:


> Boy from what I have seen posted by crackers as in speeds, it looks to me like the destroyer 350 no matter what "DL" and "DW" has got to be the fastest bow on the market the speeds he is posting are very very impressive...................


They are not the fastest but they are consistent. The Omen and XLR8 are still smoke'n


----------



## Tax Lawyer

:hungry:


----------



## IL 88

zhunter62 said:


> Hey Crackers, What is that on the buss cable on this z7? I can't quite make out what it is. from the shadow it look like some type of hook.
> 
> 
> For the gentleman that asked if there was any serving on the strings around the cams, crackers uses a clear serving by halo. it looks great on bows. but yes there is serving there.




Close but not quite... It's halo serving alright but it's made by BCY. It comes in all the other colors as well not just clear.


----------



## Crackers

Rytera Nemesis


----------



## Crackers

My 2 great friends bows 

Swat

















Sentinel


----------



## canam

Whoo Hoo! I can hardly wait to get her in my hands now! She looks great! That SWAT is a sweet shooting bow!


----------



## curs1

Bows look awesome like usual. Thank you for all you and Miss Gale do for Kim and I


----------



## zhunter62

IL 88 said:


> Close but not quite... It's halo serving alright but it's made by BCY. It comes in all the other colors as well not just clear.


Roger That, sorry i got the info mixed up. I guess i was typing faster then i was thinking. either way, it great stuff.


----------



## Crackers

27.5/70 D350 LH


----------



## rcmjr

I hate staring at those Destroyers...........


----------



## mdewitt71

Nice, need one of your trick wood grips on it Mike.........and a Lefty too. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

SR-71


----------



## Fdale's Finest

What are the specs on both of these bows?...They look awesome!

How does the 2010 Sentinel shoot compared to the 2009?!



Crackers said:


> My 2 great friends bows
> 
> Swat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentinel


----------



## Tax Lawyer

*Lh d350*

:set1_applaud:


----------



## neednew1

Crackers said:


> SR-71


Mike you know I have to ask: What are the specs and numbers on this sweet looking bow?


----------



## Gt500

Crackers said:


> They are not the fastest but they are consistent. The Omen and XLR8 are still smoke'n


So are you saying Pse and Mcpherson are holding the speed titles? Im just trying to find out who is manufacturing the fastest FPS bows out there? Bottom line.................


----------



## 29innovator70

Crackers said:


> ShootingABN! dose this look familiar


Specs and speed please!


----------



## Eric Everson

*Have you done any*

pse vendetta xs's.


----------



## Bowtech's#1

Can't wait to get my D350 done! Loved what Crackers did for my Captain last year.


----------



## duxbux

350 gr. Maxima Hunter 26" = 318 
66#'s 27.5" Draw


----------



## loesshillshawk

Been a week and one day...so can't wait to see my Z7 with the new strings, vital gear sight, and tronjo grip....need to get her so I can kill me an Iowa turkey...


----------



## RifeVI

*101st airborne*

any pics of a 101st im gonna be gettin my bow crackerized soon


----------



## Crackers

Contender


----------



## Crackers

Destroyers


----------



## Crackers

Z7










Another Mathews


----------



## Crackers

loesshillshawk said:


> Been a week and one day...so can't wait to see my Z7 with the new strings, vital gear sight, and tronjo grip....need to get her so I can kill me an Iowa turkey...


Yours is FINISHED


----------



## loesshillshawk

Crackers said:


> Yours is FINISHED


OHHHHH Don't tease me....I need a pic. Did the tronjo grip come???? Wonder how the speed is???? Do show...:tongue::wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the master.....:darkbeer:


----------



## loesshillshawk

We're not worthy :cocktail:
We're not worthy :cocktail:
Pics of the Z7 can't wait....:wav:


----------



## 1snapple

Looks good. I is liking the SR-71


----------



## Crackers

loesshillshawk said:


> We're not worthy :cocktail:
> We're not worthy :cocktail:
> Pics of the Z7 can't wait....:wav:





The grip is here the grip is here


----------



## loesshillshawk

Crackers said:


> The grip is here the grip is here


Can't wait to see the masters touch...:hail::hail::hail:
I will have to send a :spy: to take a pic.:wink:


----------



## DJ"s Hoyt

My bow is there!! Now waiting for the magic to happen!:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71

*Bump for my brother..........*

Have a great Easter, I hope all is well with you and the family. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

loesshillshawk 29/65 Z7. This bow is really fun to shoot and has taken my all time fav bow spot for Mathews.


----------



## ShootingABN!

mdewitt71 said:


> *Bump for my brother..........*
> 
> Have a great Easter, I hope all is well with you and the family. :darkbeer:


X2!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## jtnm

Crackers said:


> Contender


Can you post up any numbers on this one please? FPS..etc


----------



## loesshillshawk

Crackers....just an awesome job on my bow...I will be there at noon tomorrow to shoot and take her home. Awesome work man....Curious what the numbers or speed was on the bow


----------



## Crackers

Mike's Infinity


----------



## Crackers

The Infinity shot 314 IBO peep/loop 27.5/60 and the Z7 was 320 peep/loop


----------



## hunteraj

*Admiral*

just got the word that my ship has come in, so hopefully the ADMIRAL will be getting squared away by MIKE soon.


----------



## loesshillshawk

picked up my bow today...and anyone who has a chance go visit Mike and his shop. What a treat it was. He helped me with the bow...shot it with me...chronoed the bow with my arrows 312 with my 250 carbon express maxima's. She shoots like a dream...my first two arrows I robin hooded and arrow...amazing bow and Mike did just a fantastic job on her. If you have a chance go visit Mike or send him your bow...fantastic.


----------



## Crackers

The Judge (parkerbow)

26.5/70 IBO peep/loop 303 fps


----------



## neednew1

Crackers said:


> The Judge (parkerbow)
> 
> 26.5/70 IBO peep/loop 303 fps


 Its a nice looking bow, just wish the mods matched. When you look at the mods are what you notice first.


----------



## Jonny Boy

anyone know what makes up the "Autumn" color combo. Is it flo green and orange?


----------



## string music

Crackers said:


> loesshillshawk 29/65 Z7. This bow is really fun to shoot and has taken my all time fav bow spot for Mathews.


Wow , that grip turned out nice!:thumbs_up


----------



## cwd500

what kind of speeds are yall getting out of yalls admirals?


----------



## Rev. Juan

Crackers said:


> The Judge (parkerbow)
> 
> 26.5/70 IBO peep/loop 303 fps



Nice job Mike & sorry for the children over on EAF & other forms you have to put up with.

Juan


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Rev. Juan said:


> Nice job Mike & sorry for the *children over on EAF *& other forms you have to put up with.
> 
> Juan


Intriguing


----------



## mchildress

Appreciate you sharing Mike.


----------



## Crackers

There's a few more that will get posted as soon as I can get them loaded


----------



## B0wHunterB0b

I went to Carterarchery, wrote a email for a quote to have my sb xt crackerized and never got any response...its been about 2 months... Guess dudes too busy! Ill try pimp my bow!


----------



## pointndog

B0wHunterB0b said:


> I went to Carterarchery, wrote a email for a quote to have my sb xt crackerized and never got any response...its been about 2 months... Guess dudes too busy! Ill try pimp my bow!


Ever think of calling him?? Instead of trying to dog him......They are an Archery shop with Business hours and a phone....


----------



## grassbagged

My Brother and I have both tried calling the shop and I myself e mailed the shop(no response) When we called they told us to PM mike here on AT. I PM'd a little over a month ago and my brother is closer to 2 months and niether one has gotten a response. I assume that he is that backed up with everyone looking to have him do his magic on thier bows. Would be nice to know how much longer of a wait it is going to be.


----------



## ParkerBow

Crackers said:


> The Judge (parkerbow)
> 
> 26.5/70 IBO peep/loop 303 fps


Mike

once again awesome job


----------



## viperarcher

grassbagged said:


> My Brother and I have both tried calling the shop and I myself e mailed the shop(no response) When we called they told us to PM mike here on AT. I PM'd a little over a month ago and my brother is closer to 2 months and niether one has gotten a response. I assume that he is that backed up with everyone looking to have him do his magic on thier bows. Would be nice to know how much longer of a wait it is going to be.


http://www.cartersarchery.com/


----------



## grassbagged

I know the website. I am not looking to bash Mike because I have heard nothing but great things about him and his product and looking foward to have him work on my bow. I will try calling the shop again today. Hopefully with an answer as far as how long of a wait before I can ship him my bow.


----------



## Witchy1

Mike and Gale are incredibly busy. They are building strings and working on bows that are both shipped and brought into the shop and attending to customers who walk in. Mike also gets hundreds of PM's so it's not surprising that some might get lost. Same thing with email. It is probably best to call and talk to Gale. If I'm not mistaken, their shop hours are typically Noon to 7 p.m. during the week and 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. on Saturdays. If they don't answer the phone, keep trying. Anyone who has spent even just a few minutes in that shop knows how much the phone rings and the revolving door of people who are in and out of there.


----------



## 1snapple

All nice looking rigs. :teeth:


----------



## ParkerBow

1snapple said:


> All nice looking rigs. :teeth:


Thanks 1snapple. The Ninja will be one hell of a turkey killer


----------



## jtnm

Crackers said:


> Contender


Mike what did you do with this one IBO...etc? How much did you gain with your strings over factory? Thanks


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the Master bow tuner...:darkbeer:

Got some more pic's loaded?:secret:


----------



## curs1

If your calling this weekend I think Mike is stil l away turkey hunting in Kansas he left yesterday and should be back sometime Sunday night


----------



## foudarme

mike, I saw you seperate the yokes from the cables on the D350...what length do you use for both of them?


----------



## hunteraj

*pics*

lets see some more pics! i go on vacation friday and would love to see my bow before i leave.


----------



## camelcluch

29innovator70 said:


> Specs and speed please!


Ditto. I would love to see the speed on this thing.


----------



## camelcluch

/\/\/\

On the Athens...


----------



## Crackers

Admiral Flex


----------



## Crackers

Brents 340


----------



## Crackers

TJ Hunt 340


----------



## Crackers

David S 350


----------



## Crackers

Chris P Monster 7


----------



## mdewitt71

I see you are getting more Destroyers in than SR71s.........they look sweet. :darkbeer:
Whats the specs on the Detroyers?


----------



## bus33

I just spoke with the Crackers Crew last night. My bow is getting finished up and hopefully sent out tomorrow. I have to say this is a class act outfit to work with. They will treat you right!


----------



## CDoskocil9

What is the current turn around time?


----------



## Crackers

One of my girls bows (canam)
D350 which at 29"/49# shoots a 255gr arrow at 337


----------



## Crackers

My other girls bow (Kristen) is a D350 and at 27/45 she can't shoot her 271 gr arrows for ASA any more because they shoot in the 290's and at 50# it shot 310


----------



## Crackers

RW's bow
29/65 SR-71 peep/loop IBO 340


----------



## 1snapple

That is one really good looking bow. Purple and Red is not a color combo that I thought would look that good.


----------



## Crackers

Alex B

SR-71 28/65 peep/loop IBO 332


----------



## Crackers

Bill M

Infinty 27.5/65 peep/loop IBO 315


----------



## 1snapple

nice bow to...... I wish I had the $$$$ to get my soon to be turbohawk "crackerized"


----------



## Crackers

Micah

SR-71 28/65 peep/loop IBO 330


----------



## Crackers

Ray (Nitro)

D350 28/60 peep/loop IBO 335


----------



## mdewitt71

Nice to see some Strother bows are getting out and about. :thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers

Douglas R

Hoyt AB 29/ IBO peep/loop 340


----------



## 1snapple

Hey mike, I will do some free advertising in NW Montana if you want to crackerize my upcoming bow


----------



## huntin4Christ

love that AB. Great work Mike.


----------



## 1snapple

Yea. I love to look  Those Strothers look really nice. The Destroyers to. The best looking in my opinion is the Strother. The AB then the destroyer


----------



## Crackers

1snapple said:


> That is one really good looking bow. Purple and Red is not a color combo that I thought would look that good.


Not purple and red it's Flame/Purple


----------



## 1snapple

Crackers said:


> Not purple and red it's Flame/Purple


Okay. Fair enough. so how about my offer


----------



## Crackers

mdewitt71 said:


> Nice to see some Strother bows are getting out and about. :thumbs_up


Little birdie told me a LH is almost on the truck


----------



## canam

Crackers said:


> Not purple and red it's Flame/Purple


They look spectacular! That's why I love you Crackers! :wink:

That bow shoots 287 fps with my 288 gr Maxima arrow! 49#/26 inch! WOW!


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Little birdie told me a LH is almost on the truck


*I'm a waiting brother...I'm a waiting-
:blob1: :banana::dancing::RockOn: :blob1:*


----------



## DeepFried

So that Destroyer would do 355 at 60/30???


----------



## Crackers

DeepFried said:


> So that Destroyer would do 355 at 60/30???


I am working on a 31" draw 340 now that I can't wait to see how fast it shoots the Mayhem's we are building for it. Some time the jump from 29 to 30 doesn't give the results we hope for


----------



## AR&BOW

mdewitt71 said:


> *I'm a waiting brother...I'm a waiting-
> :blob1: :banana::dancing::RockOn: :blob1:*


An early congrats there Stro bro, you have been waitin patiently. . . . .well almost patiently.:wink:


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers said:


> Little birdie told me a LH is almost on the truck


Tell them to throw mine on there too :tongue:


----------



## Brandon TH

Crackers you wouldnt happen to have a 29\30 SR-71 American Storm almost ready for a Brandon H. would you?


----------



## Mys2kal

What about my Sr71 or my Vanquish? Could I get one of them on the truck too? How do you think the Destroyers compare to the SR 71. I thought about buying one of those instead of the Vanquish.


----------



## DJ"s Hoyt

Mike,
My Ab looks great!!!!! Waiting for brown truck as I type
Thanks Again!!


----------



## mdewitt71

AR&BOW said:


> An early congrats there Stro bro, you have been waitin patiently. . . . .well almost patiently.:wink:


Hopefully "this time" is the last time that my bow is heading out......can't wait. 
Hopefully I don't blow my money on a speeding ticket to Crackers. :shade:


----------



## coachjdub

*Wait time???*

How long is the wait these days to get a bow in. I PMed crackers almost 4 weeks ago and am still waiting to get a response. I'm not sure how much longer I can wait.


----------



## Crackers

coachjdub said:


> How long is the wait these days to get a bow in. I PMed crackers almost 4 weeks ago and am still waiting to get a response. I'm not sure how much longer I can wait.


If you don't hear from me in 2-3 days then send another PM. I get very busy and over loaded with messages and some times going back 3-4 pages is just to much with the little time I have to spend on the computer. AT does not run fast enough for me to set and answer PM's for hours because it drags so bad trying to send and open

Oh yeah you can call and get some one the same day


----------



## coachjdub

*Resent*

Thanks Mike ... PM resent


----------



## achiro

How about one of that 29.5/70 AS Infinity for Russ? :shade:


----------



## mdewitt71

coachjdub said:


> How long is the wait these days to get a bow in. I PMed crackers almost 4 weeks ago and am still waiting to get a response. I'm not sure how much longer I can wait.


I am not even sure if Mike is taking bows in right now...way too busy with new Bow orders. 
Call him that is the best thing to do.


----------



## coachjdub

mdewitt71 said:


> I am not even sure if Mike is taking bows in right now...way too busy with new Bow orders.
> Call him that is the best thing to do.


I did and the lady, I think its his wife told me to leave him a pm on AT. I'm not getting impatient. In no hurry, but I was just wondering. Looking forward to Mikes work!!! For sure I will be ordering my next bow from him as well. No reason to buy from someone else just to ship it to Crackers to make it better. I will be buying from the source. 

Coach


----------



## Crackers

Decked out Destroyer 340
31" 68 lbs 447 gr 350 Mayhem 313 fps :mg:


----------



## Crackers

LH Destroyer


----------



## Crackers

neednew1 SR-71 30/65 loop/peep IBO 347
(Black/Gold)


----------



## Crackers

My old Fade Admiral










My new Fade Destroyer


----------



## neednew1

Crackers said:


> neednew1 SR-71 30/65 loop/peep IBO 347
> (Black/Gold)


Looks good Mike. If it shoots as good as it looks the foam will be in trouble.


----------



## bcycle

What bow has given you the fastest IBO or fastest speed...


----------



## Crackers

bcycle said:


> What bow has given you the fastest IBO or fastest speed...


Omen


----------



## rednecbowhunter

do you sell s just strings or do you have to send the bow to you and how long would it take me to get a set and how much?


----------



## Mikegb88

Nice looking bows. Love the looks of the destroyers and strothers. Great work.

When you put the "IBO speed", are you doing 5gpp with the draw length the only variable, or just rating the speed at that set up disregarding any IBO standards? I'm just wondering why some of the same bows have 10fps difference in the speed rating.


----------



## mdewitt71

Mikegb88 said:


> Nice looking bows. Love the looks of the destroyers and strothers. Great work.
> 
> When you put the "IBO speed", are you doing 5gpp with the draw length the only variable, or just rating the speed at that set up disregarding any IBO standards? I'm just wondering why some of the same bows have 10fps difference in the speed rating.


It's an IBO (5 grains per pound) arrow; reguardless of draw wt. 
Mike has about as many arrows as he does bows to do the testing. :shade:

Not sure what you mean about same bows having 10fps difference though.....


----------



## Mikegb88

Ok I didn't look at the details to much. He is doing IBO weight arrow 5gpp with the draw length being the only variable.. that's why the speeds are different. Didn't take that close of a look I just saw IBO and thought 30in 5gpp.


----------



## bcycle

What could you get from a 70pd 28draw Iron Mace. Thanks Mike


----------



## Crackers

Russ this is your Infinity AS 29.5/70 peep/loop IBO 337


----------



## Crackers

Travis here is your Inspire 30/65 peep/loop IBO 335 400gr 305


----------



## Crackers

Tim here is your Infinity 31/60 w/loop IBO 345


----------



## AR&BOW

Good looking stuff there Mike. :thumb:


----------



## Crackers

bcycle said:


> What could you get from a 70pd 28draw Iron Mace. Thanks Mike


Tough question. They run so long on the draw that the real job is not losing speed trying to get the DL down


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW said:


> Good looking stuff there Mike. :thumb:


:embara:


----------



## Hidden Danger

I just can't seem to find the results on an XLR8 or an Omen . Can you help me out Mike? Also would like to see pics. Yeah I'm a speed freak. I searched this thread but only saw post from June 2009. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks......:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Do a search for Crackers in Gen pop and look for the reviews I did on both bows


----------



## Hidden Danger

Crackers said:


> Do a search for Crackers in Gen pop and look for the reviews I did on both bows


Thanks........:darkbeer:


----------



## SMGaines06

I sure hope to see a 08.5 Z28 with some sweet blue strings show up here soon


----------



## Crackers

SMGaines06 said:


> I sure hope to see a 08.5 Z28 with some sweet blue strings show up here soon


It's in the bow press


----------



## foudarme

Mike, what is the speed gain you get on a D350 thanks to the speed buttons?


----------



## ASASN

I hope to also see my 08 Katera with sweet red and black strings show up soon with some amazing speeds! I cant wait!!


----------



## bowhunter2005

whats a set of these custom strings run? ya'll have pretty much gotten me sold on bein crackerized. I just bought a 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 31. Set up 28"/70...was wondering what a set of these strings will do for this bad boy.


----------



## BoneCllctrFreak

bowhunter2005 said:


> whats a set of these custom strings run? ya'll have pretty much gotten me sold on bein crackerized. I just bought a 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 31. Set up 28"/70...was wondering what a set of these strings will do for this bad boy.


was kinda wonderin the same thing except mine is at 26/50. 
Thanks


----------



## Crackers

This one belongs to Mitch

Elite Z28


----------



## SMGaines06

Crackers said:


> This one belongs to Mitch
> 
> Elite Z28


It looks amazing and I can't wait to get it in my hands bc I know it looks even better in person! Thank you both for being so great to deal with once again!

Mitch


----------



## bornagain

Mitch, Those strings look great on that black bow, grips are pretty awesome as well.


----------



## mdewitt71

I like them blue strings on that bow.........nice. :darkbeer:


----------



## 1snapple

That is an amazing looking bow.


----------



## SMGaines06

Thanks guys i think the blue turned out great too! All i can say is that Mike is the man...and I haven't even seen it or shot it yet! haha

Mitch


----------



## mdewitt71

bump for my brother.......................
Will C ya tomorrow too. :shade:


----------



## Crackers

This belongs to Vince. A Carbon Matrix 30/70 peep/loop 432 grs 299fps and IBO is 329fps.


----------



## Crackers

This is a GT500 Cuda cam model and it belongs to Jason


----------



## ASASN

just got the call my Katera is done!!


----------



## vmir

*Nice!!!!*



Crackers said:


> This belongs to Vince. A Carbon Matrix 30/70 peep/loop 432 grs 299fps and IBO is 329fps.


:jaw: absolute perfection. The Silver Flame strings looks great and with a Ibo 11 ft faster then stock. My friend you truly are amazing. Great work!! Thanks Mike and Gail


----------



## huntin4Christ

that CM is SMOKIN


----------



## krachall

Crackers said:


> This is a GT500 Cuda cam model and it belongs to Jason


Is that just standard blue/black? I just bought a Alphamax 32 blackout and that's the exact color of the strings I want. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), the bow was Crackerized by the previous owner and the current strings are in perfect condition.


----------



## Crackers

Yep Blue/black


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Crackers said:


> This belongs to Vince. A Carbon Matrix 30/70 peep/loop 432 grs 299fps and IBO is 329fps.


That is amazing... 11 FPS over ibo.


----------



## mdewitt71

Although that Carbon Matrix, *Mike did an even SWEETER rig today.*


----------



## Crackers

I didn't forget
*and here's Mr Dewitt*










and his new SR-71


----------



## BradMc26

Cool. Where did you get the Predator wrapped FOB's?


----------



## ShootingABN!

mdewitt71 said:


> Although that Carbon Matrix, *Mike did an even SWEETER rig today.*



That Rig looks awesome. Did you see mine? 


Got a Custom on the way to GA. Living Red Phase!


----------



## Crackers

Rxbowhunters bothers bow....can you tell what it is


----------



## Crackers

Alpha Burner belongs to grassbagged is 30/70 doing 349.7 IBO w/peep-loop


----------



## DeepFried

Crackers said:


> Rxbowhunters bothers bow....can you tell what it is


Strings look Blue and Black?


----------



## possum boy

Crackers said:


> Alpha Burner belongs to grassbagged is 30/70 doing 349.7 IBO w/peep-loop


:jaw::spit::jeez: that is amazing!!! almost 10 fps over IBO!!! you are amazing crackers :clap::hail::hail:


----------



## Crackers

DeepFried said:


> Strings look Blue and Black?


Green/black


----------



## grassbagged

Mike have a safe trip! Bow looks awsome! With the hunting arrow I am planning on using I should have a mere 100.1 of KE. Nothing is safe now. Thanks again. If you would like to make a trip east to re kindle your earlier days of being on the west coast let me know and would be happy to get you on the water.


----------



## bornagain

possum boy said:


> :jaw::spit::jeez: that is amazing!!! almost 10 fps over IBO!!! you are amazing crackers :clap::hail::hail:


That's with peep and loop so add another 3fps totaling 13fps over IBO. Mike is the man, and those Burners are AWESOME !!


----------



## John 501

Hey Crackers any word on the 29.5 80lb SR-71. Im glad to see alot more starting to get out. You doing a fine job Mike.


----------



## xtremetj

Mike, 
I've got a couple of questions for you. Looking at a Vanquish or Infinity but prefer a 1 piece grip. Do you have a 1 peice grip available for the Strother bows? I found quite a few Infinitys looking back but no Vanquishs. What kind of IBO can I expect out of a 28/60 Vanquish?

Thanks,
Greg.


----------



## grassbagged

possum boy said:


> :jaw::spit::jeez: that is amazing!!! almost 10 fps over IBO!!! you are amazing crackers :clap::hail::hail:


Can't wait to get it back. This was my first dealings with Crackers and can say it will probably will not be my last. He is a great person to talk with and so is his wife. I sent him my burner with a 440 grain A/C/C Pro hunter,when he was trying to tune the bow he contacted me to let me know that there were other arrows that shot better out of the bow. Thank you! He gave me some ideas to try with the acc when I get the bow back to see if I really need to change my arrows. With the acc that I sent him he was able to get the bow to do 320fps. This is well above what I was expecting from this arrow. Again Thank you Mike and to all who led me to this class act.


----------



## mdewitt71

ShootingABN! said:


> That Rig looks awesome. Did you see mine?
> 
> 
> Got a Custom on the way to GA. Living Red Phase!


Yes, I did see yours brother.....Max4 was the same camo as mine too. :shade:
Hope all is well, I am finally unpacked and setup in Missouri. :darkbeer:


----------



## ManOfKnight

I am hoping to finally ship my bow off to him...hopefully I will move to an 80# setup as the Tribute is showing her years in speed...  I am sure crackers can cure that.


----------



## Crackers

My friends bow is a D350 28/70 shooting 487grs peep/loop 288


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> My friends bow is a D350 28/70 shooting 487grs peep/loop 288


Wow impressive #'s on the D-350 good job Michael


----------



## Crackers

steelhead777 here is your Mathews Voyage


----------



## Crackers

earthcrusher here is your pair of Stother bows, Infinty and SR-71


----------



## Crackers

This belongs to britt Infinity


----------



## Crackers

This is a rebuild of the E-500 kind of and it belongs to John L


----------



## Crackers

Here's my D 340


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

only man i know that can get that many bows to looking that good and still have time to shoot a nice bear..bows and bear look great mike congrats..


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat

Crackers said:


> Here's my D 340


Awesome Bear! The bow is pretty cool too. lol
Congrats!


----------



## bornagain

It's called the Destroyer for a reason and that bear is one of them. Great job Michael congrats !!!!


----------



## mdewitt71

Congrats brother on the Bear, I was just gonna email you and ask about the trip. :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome bear Brother!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

You might want to watch this show also ....I might be doing something goofy on it









North American Safari


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

was there any crown involved with the goffie pics...lol?


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> was there any crown involved with the goffie pics...lol?


The strongest thing in camp to drink was the coffee


----------



## neednew1

*What show?*

What show are you on Mike?


----------



## Crackers

neednew1 said:


> What show are you on Mike?


You need to check out North American Safari


----------



## neednew1

Crackers said:


> You need to check out North American Safari


What network?


----------



## Crackers

neednew1 said:


> What network?


Sportsman


----------



## neednew1

*Thanks*



Crackers said:


> Sportsman


I have that channel.


----------



## Crackers

neednew1 said:


> I have that channel.


Cool and I don't


----------



## steelhead777

Awesome Bear Mike!! congrats,what a huge head!


----------



## Wild Bill 71

steelhead777 said:


> congrats,what a huge head!


Were you talking about the bear or Mike? lol 














jk Mike, you the man.

Bill


----------



## Crackers

Wild Bill 71 said:


> Were you talking about the bear or Mike? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk Mike, you the man.
> 
> Bill


I will remember that.....well for a little while I will


----------



## Crackers

P530 Dream season


----------



## Crackers

Inspire 31/65 467gr 290 fps


----------



## Crackers

brokenlittleman here is your AlphaBurner 28/60 IBO peep/loop 325 and 400gr 290


----------



## brokenlittleman

Crackers said:


> brokenlittleman here is your AlphaBurner 28/60 IBO peep/loop 325 and 400gr 290


Wow is all can say. Bow looks awesome, silver and flame is a great combo and you are the man. I can't wait to get it back.

Thanks for all your attention to the details and hard work.


----------



## Crackers

brokenlittleman said:


> Wow is all can say. Bow looks awesome, silver and flame is a great combo and you are the man. I can't wait to get it back.
> 
> Thanks for all your attention to the details and hard work.


You're lucky I shoot BT or you would have a long drive to get your bow......It was fun


----------



## brokenlittleman

It would be worth the drive to get it back.


----------



## loganh83

cool!


----------



## slim9300

Crackers said:


> Inspire 31/65 467gr 290 fps


That looks amazing! I love how the dipped quiver looks. I had no idea they were going to dip the "arms." That just finishes the bow soooo well. I hope the thing shoots like it looks. My only worry is the valley. Fingers crossed!

Thank you again for everything Mike! Tell Gale thank you too! I think we talked more on the phone then me and my soon to be wife.


----------



## Crackers

Mike S Vanquish 28/65 IBO peep/loop 315


----------



## Crackers

Rogers SR-71 28/60 IBO peep/loop 330


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Oh yea....*

Anymore with the Chin-Chin dust?:wink:


----------



## Crackers

I have a couple in the camera


----------



## ckrich

Ha, I take it you've been waiting some time now. 

Just curious, I'm getting a new rig and have been wondering what I can do to make it "my own".


----------



## Crackers

Ok I'm going to post a few from home so I don't have all the specs or info but if you recognize your bow chime lol

Hoyt AB


----------



## Crackers

Marquis


----------



## Crackers

Tribute


----------



## Crackers

AM


----------



## Crackers

Marquis


----------



## jmill29

Looks great Mike.Tuesday wont get here fast enough...lol..It is set at 28/65 an i belive the arrow was about 322g an you told me it is getting 320fps..Pretty Fast.


Crackers said:


> Ok I'm going to post a few from home so I don't have all the specs or info but if you recognize your bow chime lol
> 
> Hoyt AB


----------



## SL outdoors

Hey Mike,Got any pics of my rig? black and flame strings?


----------



## Moebedda

I just got mine back today.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs201.snc3/20848_1387785248479_1047505137_30970166_2115691_n.jpg


----------



## Moebedda

Crackers said:


> Tribute


Actually... That is a much better pic of my bow :wink: And it's an Allegiance not a Tribute


----------



## Crackers

> Actually... That is a much better pic of my bow And it's an Allegiance not a Tribute


Well it was late, I was at home, I was tired........LOL


----------



## HCH

Lol


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the Master!:darkbeer:


----------



## neednew1

*Crackerized bow group*

I started a group for fans of Mike's work. I will post link below. Hope to see you there.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=281


----------



## Crackers

We have a lot more coming. Seems to have rained Destroyers here this week with a couple odds and ends in the middle LOL

Got to get done with Metro coming next weekend and I'm going to shoot something I normally wouldn't......50 lb D 340


----------



## mdnabors

*? Z7 ?*

...any Z7's laying around there with pics? :wink:


----------



## Crackers

mdnabors said:


> ...any Z7's laying around there with pics? :wink:


I thinkther eare some on the camera......


----------



## RxBowhunter

ksbowgal with Crackers and her new Nemesis hybrix 1.5's


----------



## slim9300

Crackers said:


> We have a lot more coming. Seems to have rained Destroyers here this week with a couple odds and ends in the middle LOL
> 
> Got to get done with Metro coming next weekend and I'm going to shoot something I normally wouldn't......50 lb D 340


The day when they can make a 50 lb. bow (@ 31" DL) shoot a 470 grain arrow 280 fps, I'll be right there with you Mike. And if I was a target archer I would already have one. :tongue:


----------



## Crackers

Here is more stuff be for I leave for Metro


----------



## mdnabors

Awesome work on my Z7 in last pic! Got her back earlier this week and even better in person...Thanks Mike :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

mdnabors said:


> Awesome work on my Z7 in last pic! Got her back earlier this week and even better in person...Thanks Mike :darkbeer:


You are welcome


----------



## rut

Thats my Black Death SR-71 second picture down from the top.Looks great Mike.Absolutely beautiful.Cannot wait to get it in my hands.All my flourescent green/black accented accessories are sitting here just waiting.Thanks again for everything.I'll post up some pictures when I get it all setup.New whitetail killer.


----------



## ksbowgal

RxBowhunter said:


> ksbowgal with Crackers and her new Nemesis hybrix 1.5's


Thank you Crackers ;-) I'm sure we'll be up soon to get Molly's bow all done up!! Kids''...hahaha


----------



## mdewitt71

*Happy Birthday Brother !!!*


----------



## Crackers

Another SR


----------



## Crackers

Here is a Axe 6 with a little extra cosmetic bling. This one belongs to HCH and is a 29/60 which IBO w/p/loop is 339 and 402gr 297


----------



## DeepFried

Crackers said:


> Here is a Axe 6 with a little extra cosmetic bling. This one belongs to HCH and is a 29/60 which IBO w/p/loop is 339 and 402gr 297


That is awesome!!!!


----------



## bowhunter727

What kinda numbers can you get out of a 07 guardian 30"draw 70lbs


----------



## Crackers

SR71
28/60
328 IBO


----------



## Crackers

Infinity
28.5/60
324 IBO


----------



## donn92

Crackers said:


> *It's finished*


what colors is this string


----------



## seanhunter

What colors are on that infinty


----------



## ShootingABN!

donn92 said:


> what colors is this string


Looks like Flo Green and Tan.:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## seanhunter

the one above that


----------



## Crackers

black-white/tan


----------



## 1snapple

they all look so nice, crackers aprox pricing on some commander strings, pm me.


----------



## Crackers

DZ-32 28.5/60 IBO peep/loop 314 400 gr 280
Pro Staff bow for North American Safari


----------



## telephone man

shipped my tribute out to crackers today!!!!


----------



## mdewitt71

That DZ looks pretty cool brother......I like it. 
Neat rangefinder too. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

That is the best range finder set up I have seen so far. Has a cool lazer built in for aid in set up and doesn't come on in use mode


----------



## kcrebel

*Crackerized Monster 7*

Crackerized Monster 7
30 in dl 70 lbs.
Ibo 345 fps with g5 1/4" peep and string loop
319 fps with a 420 gr arrow.

String colors are black and white and fire.


----------



## Crackers

Strother Infinity


----------



## Crackers

AM35


----------



## Crackers

DZ 32 (another one) Mark from North American Safari










X-Force Kevin from North American Safari


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome rigs....:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Hosscoller

Crackers, have you done any Hoyt Maxxis with Z3 cams yet?.... I was wondering what some of the difference are in ease of draw and hold weight. I have a 35" coming with Z3 cams to get it down to 26.5" draw with 60lb limbs, I have a Super Hawk now with Cam 1/2. I love the bow and it draws very smooth, it's maxed out at 63lb draw and 16lb hold. I shot this one kids Maxxis 35" with Z3 cams 60lb limbs, he did not have it maxed out, and it drew like it was nothing, and was so quiet I wasn't sure if I had shot it or not untill the arrow impacted....:tongue:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

still my favorite thread on AT...

got any hunts coming up Mike?


----------



## seanhunter

Just got my Maxxis ready to ship out Monday. I cant wait. Just looked at 60 pages trying to pick colors and still not sure.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

what'd I miss?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

I happen to really like the job Crackers did on my 2 SA bows strings in which he used 3 colors to match the Predator camo and the great quality of course.


----------



## robprid

Wow , very nice looking set-ups


----------



## John 501




----------



## dxtsealey

Mine is on its way. RA#962. Can't wait to see a pic of mine. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Crackers

Katera XL


----------



## Crackers

Z7


----------



## Crackers

This one is different. Maxxis 31 with a twist.......Z3 cams,
29/60 IBO peep/loop 326......smmoth


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> This one is different. Maxxis 31 with a twist.......Z3 cams,
> 29/60 IBO peep/loop 326......smmoth



Very Cool Michael:thumbs_up


----------



## BradMc26

When is a LH AS SD cam Vanquish going to show up on this thread :thumbs_up


----------



## Glenn-bob

Jerry/NJ said:


> I happen to really like the job Crackers did on my 2 SA bows strings in which he used 3 colors to match the Predator camo and the great quality of course.


Nice Jerry...Maybe when you're done with them you'll give a poor old retired guy a shot at them?


----------



## Crackers

BradMc26 said:


> When is a LH AS SD cam Vanquish going to show up on this thread :thumbs_up


Sooner then you think:thumbs_up


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers said:


> Sooner then you think:thumbs_up



Awesome! 

Did you get my e-mail with the Microsoft Word "wish list" for my bow?


----------



## bornagain

bornagain said:


> Very Cool Michael:thumbs_up



Michael I must of been a sleep before. I just figured if out take away the peep and loop and another inch to the DL and you just got a 340 IBO out of a Maxxis 31 and at 60# to boot. AWESOME !!!!!! you are the man


----------



## dxtsealey

Is there a Z7 from Florida coming up soon?


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> still my favorite thread on AT...
> 
> got any hunts coming up Mike?


Well I am now on the North American Safari Pro Staff so we'll see


----------



## PSJOFRN19

Here's a photo of our "Crackerized" Clan.
L 2 R:
FR..Wife's 09' Admiral.
SR..Wife's 06' Equilizer,My 06' Tribute.
BR..My Allegiances:
08'Black
08'Max-4
06'Black/Max-4
05'MOBU
05'MOBU

Thanks to Mike they all shoot great!! But anyone who has been 
"Crackerized" knows that,that goes without saying.


----------



## Crackers

No wonder I never get any sleep


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Sleep is over rated. Back to work. lol

Bill


----------



## Crackers

D340 31/70 446 gr Mayhem hunter w/peep-loop 318 fps 100.17 lbs KE


----------



## Crackers

This is a Admiral with a shoot through system. The customer supplied the hardware and I did the work. Please do not ask me to do this for you because it is not authorized by BT and they are not selling cams to me for this application.

I will share my comments after the customer has a chance to shoot the bow.


----------



## Crackers

82nd Airborne


----------



## dxtsealey

I know I am getting close to seeing some pics of a Z7


----------



## JonathanGlass

Crackers said:


> This is a Admiral with a shoot through system. The customer supplied the hardware and I did the work. Please do not ask me to do this for you because it is not authorized by BT and they are not selling cams to me for this application.
> 
> I will share my comments after the customer has a chance to shoot the bow.


that totally doesn't look safe...or look good to shoot since the timing and everything is going to be off, is it still in spec?


----------



## Crackers

JonathanGlass said:


> that totally doesn't look safe...or look good to shoot since the timing and everything is going to be off, is it still in spec?


It is safe, the timing is dead on and it is in full spec. This is something that BT was going to do but decided not to. There is nothing unsafe with this set up and can be converted back with existing strings and cables


----------



## SIGSAUERP229

I can't wait to see my black Z7 on here. It should arrive in Crackers hands on Thursday.


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers said:


> Sooner then you think:thumbs_up



Timeframe please :angel:

My season starts in a few weeks :thumbs_up


----------



## mottsarcher

It looks great Mike. Thanks again, I let will you know what I think as soon as I get it back and have a chance to shoot it.:thumbs_up


----------



## dxtsealey

Any pics of a "bone collector" themed Z7 coming up soon?


----------



## shwillbur7

sweet action


----------



## seanhunter

I think everyone really wants to see a Maxxis 31 with a black/bronze combo.:wink:


----------



## Crackers

seanhunter said:


> I think everyone really wants to see a Maxxis 31 with a black/bronze combo.:wink:



I think my wife got the bow boxed and shipped before I got a pic


----------



## Crackers

Truth


----------



## Crackers

Brad's LH Vanquish with SD cams


----------



## Crackers

LH Infinity SD Justin82


----------



## Crackers

25.5/50 350 D 299.8


----------



## dxtsealey

Any pics of my Z7 with black/neon green strings? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Glenn-bob

Will we be seeing a certain Destroyer with black and white strings soon? Was wondering how it tuned with those arrows...


----------



## R0CKETMAN

nice to see the SD SA bows are getting out.......Dang that 350/50/25.5 is smokin really smokin


----------



## Justin82

Crackers said:


> LH Infinity SD Justin82


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:wink::wink: AWSOME!!!!!!! bout friggin time it got to you EH!


----------



## spflugradt

Here you go... crackerized diamond razors edge, this one belongs to my wife, she loves everything about it.










Will be out there tomorrow to get my stepfathers bow ready for him, then I should be there next week some time to get mine all ready to roll for the season.

Steve


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers said:


> Brad's LH Vanquish with SD cams



Sweet! Just in time for deer season :thumbs_up


----------



## mottsarcher

Mike, I had some time to shoot the admiral. Man what a difference. I didnt think it was going to be that noticable but wow was I wrong. The first thing I noticed was the sight pins are now dead center with the string where before they were way to the left. It draws smoother, the bow is faster, Im sure in part to your work and strings, the bow is way more accurate. Shoots fp and broadheads like a dart! I thought it might be a pain the put the arrow on but its not bad. It also looks better than expected. Thanks for the great job. If you have any more questions let me know. 



Crackers said:


> This is a Admiral with a shoot through system. The customer supplied the hardware and I did the work. Please do not ask me to do this for you because it is not authorized by BT and they are not selling cams to me for this application.
> 
> I will share my comments after the customer has a chance to shoot the bow.


----------



## ShootingABN!

This Thread is the hotness!


----------



## dxtsealey

Man I am dying to see some pics of my "Bone Collector" Z7


----------



## Crackers

dxtsealey said:


> Man I am dying to see some pics of my "Bone Collector" Z7


Me to


----------



## Crackers

dxtsealey said:


> Man I am dying to see some pics of my "Bone Collector" Z7


Almost


----------



## dxtsealey

It looks awesome. Hope its not being to much of a pain to tune.


----------



## pyle

Man all these bows look Sweet!!


----------



## pbusanga

Paul Cataldo said:


> Can anyone tell me more about this sling? It seems I have never seen one like this. The leather piece with it's dual hole, err, excuse me, with it's TRIPLE! hole configuration in the leather, as well as the braid itself is something I've not seen before.
> WHO makes this wonderful looking sling???


what type of cammo is this...on post #2060


----------



## Crackers

pbusanga said:


> what type of cammo is this...on post #2060


The bow is hardwood grey and the sling is flame and silver-black


----------



## nonamebob

this thread it 3 years old!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

nonamebob said:


> this thread it 3 years old!!!!!!!


It gets better with age


----------



## Crackers

These three were picked up in person and are now on their way to Mississippi

Vanquish AS SD










SR-71 AS










SR-71 SD


----------



## Crackers

NBA Genetix

The bow is 28.5?60 and shoots 320 IBO the way it sets. The bow is very very smooth and quite and fun to shoot. I really like the split limbs and it would be my choice.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Ok I'm an idiot, but you knew that already, I digress......

Are all the NBA's going to split limbs and are those still Barnesdale?


----------



## Crackers

No and No


----------



## stringtown

i wish you would have posted a pic of that pain in the tail bow of mine. can't wait to get it back and start shooting again. as excited about opening day as i've been in a long time. thanks for all the hard work and look forward to doing business w/ you in the future. gave my dad's buddy your number today to send his bow to you.


----------



## tnarb

Crackers said:


> This is a Admiral with a shoot through system. The customer supplied the hardware and I did the work. Please do not ask me to do this for you because it is not authorized by BT and they are not selling cams to me for this application.
> 
> I will share my comments after the customer has a chance to shoot the bow.


Has the customer had the opportunity to shoot this? WOuld love to hear your thoughts on this set up looks interesting, and I am betting Limb twist/cam lean would be addressed with such set up?


----------



## Crackers

tnarb said:


> Has the customer had the opportunity to shoot this? WOuld love to hear your thoughts on this set up looks interesting, and I am betting Limb twist/cam lean would be addressed with such set up?


Customer says the bow is great. I have no issues with the way they are so this would not be for me.


----------



## OKbow87

My new infinity with flo orange and tan strings and cables with clear serving. Shoots awesome! Haven't had the chance to take it to a local shop and run in through the chronograph.


----------



## sniperjim

DOes the Bowstring match the bow?


----------



## dtprice

Ok, having my Switchback XT Crackerized next week...what colors do I get the strings? I wanted something bright, but if it looks horrible then I don't want it. Was thinking orange and tan or orange and black. Anyone have some pics of that camo and a string that looks good?


----------



## dtprice

If a different color combo will look better and it's not bright, that's fine too...just thought I could dress up the old bow a little bit.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> My new Fade Destroyer


Is it just me or are you using a shorter timing cord with less slack on the Destroyer/QAD combo? How close to the end of the cycle do you have them coming up? Sooner?


----------



## dtprice

Well, decided to go with black and flo yellow/black combo. Hope it looks decent. I know it will perform and have total confidence my bow will shoot better than new, just hope the strings look good also. If anyone has any suggestions, get them to me before morning, I think they might be making my string this weekend or Monday.


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> Is it just me or are you using a shorter timing cord with less slack on the Destroyer/QAD combo? How close to the end of the cycle do you have them coming up? Sooner?


It's just you LOL

No the cord will be shorter because the travel is very short on these bows. I set the timing on the rest just like on all the others I do but the cords are just short and it doesn't jack with the timing


----------



## IL 88

Crackers said:


> It's just you LOL
> 
> No the cord will be shorter because the travel is very short on these bows. I set the timing on the rest just like on all the others I do but the cords are just short and it doesn't jack with the timing


First time I set up a QAD on a Destroyer this kind of surprised me. 

...and you're sure up late Mr. Carter


----------



## SIGSAUERP229

Just got my Z7 28/70 back with black strings:


----------



## Crackers

NBA Cyborg
29/60 and as it sets 325 IBO. I was very surprised when I shot it through the chrono because it didn't sound or feel like it was shooting this fast. For a 38" ata bow this thing was rock'in. Bow feels great and I was impressed


----------



## JiffyPark

Hi Mike!
Be on the lookout for an old Cardiac. 
*quivering with anticipation*
:grin::grin::grin::dance::dance::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Anything cool to post up lately?


----------



## Crackers

Well I have pics in the camera that need to get on here. Have a 90 lb Maxxis (hope not to do another all to soon). Just finished another 80 lb Omen, 80 lb Matrix, all black split limb Genetix, new PSE GX and a few others. Been so busy we haven't been able to take pics of them all.


----------



## Rockhopper

ShootingABN! said:


> Mike, that Guardian color combo kind of looks like well......:tongue::wink:
> 
> View attachment 259739
> 
> 
> View attachment 259740
> 
> 
> Thanks!:wink:


string colors?


----------



## 1snapple

Crackers said:


> Well I have pics in the camera that need to get on here. Have a 90 lb Maxxis (hope not to do another all to soon). Just finished another 80 lb Omen, 80 lb Matrix, all black split limb Genetix, new PSE GX and a few others. Been so busy we haven't been able to take pics of them all.


Isn't busy one of the best things to be?


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> Well I have pics in the camera that need to get on here. Have a 90 lb Maxxis (hope not to do another all to soon). Just finished another 80 lb Omen, 80 lb Matrix, all black split limb Genetix, new PSE GX and a few others. Been so busy we haven't been able to take pics of them all.


SLACKER!! :wink:


----------



## Crackers

Rockhopper said:


> string colors?


Flo Green/Tan


----------



## Crackers

1snapple said:


> Isn't busy one of the best things to be?


Yes it is but I also believe that one has to have a day or two of hunting which hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Crackers

Matrix 28.5/80 w/peep-loop IBO 320


----------



## Crackers

Maxxis 31 29.5/90 "ouch" peep-loop IBO 328


----------



## Crackers

NBA Genetix 28/60 Split limb


----------



## Crackers

Omen 28/80 peep-loop IBO 348


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> Yes it is but I also believe that one has to have a day or two of hunting which hasn't happened yet.


not good



Crackers said:


> Omen 28/80 peep-loop IBO 348


smokin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcr7mm

Crackers said:


> NBA Genetix 28/60 Split limb


Hey Mike what speed did You get out of this bow?


----------



## Crackers

rcr7mm said:


> Hey Mike what speed did You get out of this bow?


320'ish I think. Did have my notes on it when I posted it


----------



## Belicoso

Crackers said:


> 320'ish I think. Did have my notes on it when I posted it


What string color did you put on the Genetix?
Thanks


----------



## bornagain

Hey Michael, Do you have any other pics of bows you might be working on that are really cool ?


----------



## MtnHunter

the genetix looks great mike, thanks cant wait to get it. -George


----------



## Crackers

Belicoso said:


> What string color did you put on the Genetix?
> Thanks


Black/Silver


----------



## Crackers

bornagain said:


> Hey Michael, Do you have any other pics of bows you might be working on that are really cool ?


I could maybe

Like a bow I'm doing using a part from a different bow to make it fit some one in a special way?


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Crackers said:


> I could maybe
> 
> Like a bow I'm doing using a part from a different bow to make it fit some one in a special way?


Possibly a long draw target shooter?


----------



## Crackers

Maxxis 31 26/50 Z3 IBO 297 fps peep-loop

Had to build our own specs because using the ones for 25" and 25.5" doesn't work although the cam is still in the same base family.


----------



## bornagain

AWESOME Michael, she is going to love it and those specs are amazing out of a 26 inch bow that's like a 337 fps IBO out of a Maxxis. YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!!!



Crackers said:


> Maxxis 31 26/50 Z3 IBO 297 fps peep-loop
> 
> Had to build our own specs because using the ones for 25" and 25.5" doesn't work although the cam is still in the same base family.


----------



## jager68

Just want to give a big thanks to Mike! I went there last Saturday with my new Elite GT500. He really went out of his way to get me fixed up. This thing is a tack driver! My muzzy's are hitting my field points!
No more groups shooting for me My bow is 28.5" 70#, and shoots a 380 grain arrow at 321fps. I figure thats right at 87# kenetic! You are amazing! Thanks again, and I will be back.
The "Kansas boy"

Rich


----------



## Belicoso

Crackers said:


> Black/Silver


 Thank you


----------



## surshot35

I've always liked the green. Think that the green and tan would look really GOOD!


----------



## ShootingABN!

It is always great to see some new rigs. Some heavy hitters on this page!

Great work Mike!


----------



## bones1768

Mike,

Do you have any 2011's yet? If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## Crackers

Nope



bones1768 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you have any 2011's yet? If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## fowl_natured

Crackers said:


> 320'ish I think. Did have my notes on it when I posted it


sent ya a pm mike


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer 350 28/70 peep/loop IBO 338











Lance that Black Crown is really good :thumbs_up


----------



## possum boy

Crackers said:


> Destroyer 350 28/70 peep/loop IBO 338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance that Black Crown is really good :thumbs_up


sweet looking bow! how is that LD set up? is it tied on to the cable?


----------



## realmfg

Crackers said:


> Destroyer 350 28/70 peep/loop IBO 338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance that Black Crown is really good :thumbs_up


Dang that's almost a Bowtech 360 right there


----------



## ShootingABN!

Is that a camera trick or is the LD attached to the cables???????????? Destroyer 350?????


----------



## AR&BOW

ShootingABN! said:


> Is that a camera trick or is the LD attached to the cables???????????? Destroyer 350?????


It is attached at the yoke.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers,

My Company Commander has just sent a 101st ABN enroute! Camo riser, 60lber Black limbs.......... 3 Color strings and cables.....

Death From Above!

Aaron


----------



## Crackers

Elite Hunter 29/60 peep/loop 314 fps IBO


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> NBA Genetix
> 
> The bow is 28.5?60 and shoots 320 IBO the way it sets. The bow is very very smooth and quite and fun to shoot. I really like the split limbs and it would be my choice.


Dang, that is nice.........Good look'n colored "threads" too. 
Mike, it's been a spell, will have to email or call you soon.......


----------



## Crackers

Maxxis 31


----------



## Crackers

82nd Airborne


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> 82nd Airborne


82nd or 101st? :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

This weekend Iv'e got to hit the Class VI, so if you get a little package with no RNA, don't send it back...... LOL!:darkbeer::usa2::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## houseofpain44

Hey crakcers
You have and pics and specs of that Pulse you did?


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> 82nd or 101st? :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> This weekend Iv'e got to hit the Class VI, so if you get a little package with no RNA, don't send it back...... LOL!:darkbeer::usa2::hail::hail::hail:



What was I thinking :mg: 101st :thumbs_up


----------



## brokenlittleman

mdewitt71 said:


> Dang, that is nice.........Good look'n colored "threads" too.
> Mike, it's been a spell, will have to email or call you soon.......


Is that the Next Vista Camo?


----------



## mdewitt71

Yes, it is...............looks fantastic in person too. 
Very clear crisp camo, I like it better than APG or Harwoods myself.


----------



## brokenlittleman

It does look good. Its the first picture of it that I can actually get a good feel for the camo. I ordered a K & K with Next Vista and never having seen it in person I was a little concerned but not anymore. Thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Carbon Element 28/70 IBO peep/loop 310
Bow is light and feels good on the shot and the draw cycle is different but still not as smooth as the Z3


----------



## houseofpain44

TTT
Let's see that Elite Pulse


----------



## jlandreth

Thanks Mike !!!!!! my carbon Element shoots great .


----------



## Crackers

SR-71 29/80 IBO peep/loop 345 fps


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers,

I'm hoping you will get a package soon.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## SIGSAUERP229

Crackers, 

you wouldn't by chance have a picture of the Reaper Woods XLR8 thats on it's way back to me, would you? Wouldn't mind salivating over a pic till it gets here.


----------



## ChaseK

Mike, what kinda speed you been getting out of the Steother Vanquish at 28.5/60? 

Thinking right at 300 with IBO arrow maybe more. Just wondering what you've tweaked them to get. 

Thanks.


----------



## AR&BOW

ChaseK said:


> Mike, what kinda speed you been getting out of the Steother Vanquish at 28.5/60?
> 
> Thinking right at 300 with IBO arrow maybe more. Just wondering what you've tweaked them to get.
> 
> Thanks.


With a peep and loop probably closer to 308


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome. Yep I'll just have peep and loop on string. Maybe some limbsavers on limbs. 

I've got some Victorys that weigh 385 and some GTs that weigh 330 so either way I go I'll be around 285-295 with em. That'll do jus fine. Faster than my M7 too


----------



## Crackers

SIGSAUERP229 said:


> Crackers,
> 
> you wouldn't by chance have a picture of the Reaper Woods XLR8 thats on it's way back to me, would you? Wouldn't mind salivating over a pic till it gets here.


You mean like these


----------



## Crackers

Prime 30/60 332 fps IBO


----------



## SIGSAUERP229

Crackers said:


> You mean like these


Yup, be right back salivating on key board, need paper towels.

Thanks for posting


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers has been taking photo lessons it appears. Nice close up pics and that xlr8 is sharp.

Side note question: Are those glove thingies (that's technical speak) on the Strother a must? Can just speed nocks be used?


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> Crackers has been taking photo lessons it appears. Nice close up pics and that xlr8 is sharp.
> 
> Side note question: Are those glove thingies (that's technical speak) on the Strother a must? Can just speed nocks be used?



The rubber things are no glooves and if you try nocks instead it shoots slower......we tried many times


----------



## bones1768

Everything looks great Mike. I am getting my two new bows this week and will probably give you a visit. What speeds do you think i could get from these two bows shooting ibo arrows

Bow Madness XS 55 lbs. 29 inch draw
Dream Season EVO 65 lbs. 29 inch draw

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## zhunter62

Anything new Crackers. would really like to see some of the newer Hoyt's, the Rampage XT in particular.


----------



## Crackers

I just done this one

Carbon Matrix 29/70 326 fps IBO w peep/loop


----------



## zhunter62

Is that a 2011 or a 2010? looks great by the way. how well do you think the new offset stabilizer hole works on the new Hoyt's?


----------



## dtprice

Mike,

What did you think of this bow? That cam design looks very interesting to me. I'm wondering what you thought of how easy it was to tune, draw cycle, feel of the shot. Is it something you might carry in the future? 



Crackers said:


> Prime 30/60 332 fps IBO


----------



## Crackers

The cams are straight at full draw and it's easy to tune as are a lot of other bows. There is a weird twang if you plunk the string and after looking all over for the noise we found it coming from the blue pieces the string hooks to. When you shoot it you don't hear it but we feel it would make the bow quieter if it wasn't there at all. It's not a loud bow but it's not the quietest either but it is fun to shoot. I am looking forward to working on one and give a try to getting that twang out. As far as carrying the bow I will have a hard time doing it. They have a minimum of bows you have to buy and I really can't see selling that many $950 bows. If I only had to stock half of what they wanted me to then that would be different.


----------



## JonnyB

Crackers said:


> I just done this one
> 
> Carbon Matrix 29/70 326 fps IBO w peep/loop


Thanks for posting a pic of my Carbon Matrix, can't wait to get it back. I'll be stalking the UPS man tomorrow. haha


----------



## rlbreakfield

Mr Mike built and installed these for me earlier this year. Matched up the colors and tuned the bow out beatifully.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Wow, that's very sharp. Did "Mr. Mike" use flo orange/mtn berry?



rlbreakfield said:


> Mr Mike built and installed these for me earlier this year. Matched up the colors and tuned the bow out beatifully.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Great work by the Master and great pic.

ABN!


----------



## rlbreakfield

I have no idea what colors he used. Never asked him. I could PM him if you want to know.


----------



## Crackers

Red/Yellow to match the eyes


----------



## ChaseK

Crackers any reason why my No Gloves on my Vanquish are slipping? The bottom one will slide down to the cam if I don't watch it. Stock Strother strings. 

Thanks!


----------



## rlbreakfield

Crackers said:


> Red/Yellow to match the eyes


There ya go!


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> Red/Yellow to match the eyes





rlbreakfield said:


> There ya go!


I was thinking sunset orange/red after I posted.

Either way, I've seen my share of black blows with new strings and this one stands out for some reason.


----------



## rlbreakfield

I need to take some up to date pics, I have since added a black focus grip and an 808 bow sling that is color matched to the strings. It really completed the look of the bow. I'll take some pics when I get home and post em.


----------



## Crackers

2011 D 350


----------



## AR&BOW

Sweet grip Mike. . . . . . slight improvement over stock.:chortle:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Looks like the Flexgaurd is refined?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

ShootingABN! said:


> Looks like the Flexgaurd is refined?


looks the same to me


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Looks like the Flexgaurd is refined?


Depending on when the bow was shipped there is a small difference in the flex guard but it was a in line change a few months ago


----------



## ShootingABN!

So is Santa dropping off any Crackerized bows this year?


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> So is Santa dropping off any Crackerized bows this year?


Depends on what list ...... naughty or nice


----------



## Strotherized

Thanks a bunch Mike. Flawless and hits hard as hell!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Strotherized said:


> View attachment 957418
> 
> Thanks a bunch Mike. Flawless and hits hard as hell!!


Nice!


----------



## fmkenner

Hi Mike, I just sent my bow in and you should have it now. Gail was very helpful setting this up for me. I was wondering if you replace the cam cables along with the custom strings too? This is my first time sending anything to you. Also I chose Black and Brown colors as to match my DXT, if you think theres a better match feel free to make the change. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

fmkenner said:


> Hi Mike, I just sent my bow in and you should have it now. Gail was very helpful setting this up for me. I was wondering if you replace the cam cables along with the custom strings too? This is my first time sending anything to you.


Yep, he'll replace cables too unless you specified otherwise. Gale:angel4: is the sweet one, Crackers:grinch: not so much 


Regards,
Cracker Elf:elf_moon:


----------



## rlbreakfield

rlbreakfield said:


> I need to take some up to date pics, I have since added a black focus grip and an 808 bow sling that is color matched to the strings. It really completed the look of the bow. I'll take some pics when I get home and post em.


As promised:


----------



## jakev10

nice bows


----------



## mdjohns300

Here's my two (Drenalin and SBXT) just back from Crackers this month. The look and shoot great, thanks Mike!


----------



## ShootingABN!

So the 2011 will hit soon????


----------



## Crackers

Maybe lol


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Maybe lol


Hope so and maybe a little (CR)?


----------



## Crackers

CR now that's good stuff and it doesn't have to be 2011 lol


----------



## 138104

Crackers said:


> You mean like these


What were the speed numbers on this beast?


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM

Crackers said:


> I just done this one
> 
> Carbon Matrix 29/70 326 fps IBO w peep/loop


Wish my Matrix shot that fast. I'm getting 280 fps at 29/70 with a 420g arrow. I'm ditching the ACC Pro Hunters for Gold Tip Pro carbons and should get my arrow down to 390g and pick up a few fps, but I'm guessing there's more to it than just that!


----------



## Crackers

Here's a twist on the Element

29/65 peep/loop IBO 326


----------



## R0CKETMAN

How do they compare to the fuel?


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> How do they compare to the fuel?


Smoother for one


----------



## DocMort

Crackers you done a CRX 35 yet?


----------



## lOnEwOlF110

Crackers said:


> Here's a twist on the Element
> 
> 29/65 peep/loop IBO 326


WOW...id like to see one in camo


----------



## bornagain

Michael it's perfect !!!! THANK YOU so much I can't wait to take it hunting this weekend. I love Z-3 cams and having Z-3's on an Element is going to be AWESOME !!!!!. 326 IBO at 29/65 That translates to a 336 IBO that's 13 fps over the advertised 323fps and with the smooth drawing Z-3's. Plus it shoots my 430gr hunting arrow 290fps ABSOLUTELY perfect!! I love it. Thank Larry and Gale for me as well.




Crackers said:


> Here's a twist on the Element
> 
> 29/65 peep/loop IBO 326


----------



## Crackers

DocMort said:


> Crackers you done a CRX 35 yet?


Nope


----------



## Bow Addiction

Crackers said:


> Here's a twist on the Element
> 
> 29/65 peep/loop IBO 326


 That is Sweeeet! :shade: Man i'm jealous...As soon as i saw those Z3's i knew it had to be bornagain's Bow!


----------



## Beaver

Man that is hands down the sweetest bow I have seen to date.


----------



## bornagain

Thanks buddy, I was going to get it dipped but told Mike I couldn't wait. Season is still in until March for so I will hunt with it until them and get it dipped in Hardwoods HD this spring.




Beaver said:


> Man that is hands down the sweetest bow I have seen to date.


----------



## bornagain

i will give a full review when I get the bow tomorrow. I did have a chance to shoot the Element quite a bit with the fuel cams and I liked it a lot. I have been so happy with all of my Z-3 cam bows we just had to do it. Michael said it is very impressive, I can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## IL 88

Mr. Carter i see you went with a static yoke on the Element. Any reason for the change?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

IL 88 said:


> Mr. Carter i see you went with a static yoke on the Element. Any reason for the change?


I do believe all the new hoyts have static yokes now


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

i need some of those flo green and blue strings on my bow Crackers


----------



## IL 88

rednecbowhunter said:


> I do believe all the new hoyts have static yokes now


well ya they do but Crackers usually does a floating yoke regardless


----------



## WheelinArcher

rlbreakfield said:


> As promised:


 Looks awesome! thats the combo that I may go with on my next rig.


----------



## bornagain

IL 88 said:


> Mr. Carter i see you went with a static yoke on the Element. Any reason for the change?


Mike does like floating yokes however he will follow what the manufacturer does. In this case Hoyt started using a static yoke so that is what he is currently putting on the Hoyt's. Mike has probaly done close to 30 Hoyt's for me with a floating yoke, all of them tuned to perfection all of them with zero cam lean. This will be the second one he has done for me with a static yoke. For the shooter I can't tell the difference for the experienced tuner it's a little easier with the static yoke.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Sure there will be some 2011 on her soon......


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Sure there will be some 2011 on her soon......


If I can get over this strep throat


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> If I can get over this strep throat


OMG. Hope you get well soon! Good luck, thoughts and prayers brother!


----------



## rodneyrichter

what do get out of sending your bow to carters here a lot about it just wondering might be something i might do i like when bows are all they can be


----------



## MOSSYOAK83

Have you crackerized any of the new bowtechs? Assassin, specialist, or invasion?


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> If I can get over this strep throat


Hope you recover soon brother and we send our best to your family too.........


----------



## camelcluch

Hope you feel better. Can't wait to see what comes of my Athens...


----------



## bls2036

Crackers, have you ever crackerized a Bear Carnage? Would love to see one done with blue and gold strings! or any color for that matter. The pictures of the bows you do look great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Crackers

Here you go. 2011 Elite Pulse 28.5/60 peep/loop IBO 335


----------



## houseofpain44

that is smokin!! I guess Ill have to send you my Pulse this summer


----------



## bowhunter727

Hey i just sent two of my bows out to you about a week or two ago and i cant wait to get them back i have herd nothing but amazing things about you and the numbers you get are mind blowing! Cant wait to show off the bow at the eastern sportsman show


----------



## Crackers

Carbon Matrix Z3 conversion. 28" IBO peep/loop 319fps


----------



## NeshotaValley

Mike quick question, when you post your IBO numbers like the Z3 Matrix you say 319 IBO @ 28", did that bow read 319 on the chronograph at 28" or did it read 299 and you are adding 20fps for the 2" of short draw. Just like the pulse at 335 are you saying it is on par to shoot 350 at a 30" draw? Thank you.


----------



## M4Madness

My BowTech 82nd Airborne with red, white, and blue strings.


----------



## bornagain

NeshotaValley said:


> Mike quick question, when you post your IBO numbers like the Z3 Matrix you say 319 IBO @ 28", did that bow read 319 on the chronograph at 28" or did it read 299 and you are adding 20fps for the 2" of short draw. Just like the pulse at 335 are you saying it is on par to shoot 350 at a 30" draw? Thank you.


I'm sure Michael will answer this as well but it is 319 at 28" so the bow has a 339 IBO. The Pulse would be on par to shoot 350 IBO.


----------



## Crackers

bornagain is correct and that Pulse is a freak and seeing that speed won't happen to often


----------



## Kelly Ison

Mr. Crackers, how soon to we see an invasion? 

Of course I'm just curious.


----------



## Crackers

Kelly Ison said:


> Mr. Crackers, how soon to we see an invasion?
> 
> Of course I'm just curious.


Just around the corner


----------



## Rocky

I think I may have seen that Pulse before? I'm hopeing to shoot it real soon!Nice work Cracker!


----------



## MOSSYOAK83

What about assassin?


----------



## Crackers

We have to get someone to want one done first





MOSSYOAK83 said:


> What about assassin?


----------



## bowhunter727

Why can one bow be faster than another bow that pulse is sick is it just the limbs are more springy or somthing. Oh and by the way can't wait for my gt-500 and destroyer thanks again


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Hey Mike any word on the Strother SX-1??


----------



## Crackers

DeerslayinSOB said:


> Hey Mike any word on the Strother SX-1??


Being assembled now. Fedx and UPS in our area are now 4 days behind so things are late


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Soooo you think I should be shooting my new SX-1 by the end of the month!?!?!:tongue::darkbeer::jam:


----------



## tnarb

Oh Great Yoda of the Bowstring......AKA Crackers......Have you done, or do you have any Evo's scheduled?


----------



## Crackers

tnarb said:


> Oh Great Yoda of the Bowstring......AKA Crackers......Have you done, or do you have any Evo's scheduled?




We have a customers EVO here now and we got our Skull in yesterday


----------



## tnarb

Can;t wait to see the specs and your thoughts on that. '


----------



## 05brando

Crackers said:


> Here's a twist on the Element
> 
> 29/65 peep/loop IBO 326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Question? Im very interested in doing this to my next hoyt as soon as i sell my maxxis where is it that people get the z3 cams? AT classifieds or do you have some you sell with the conversion


----------



## hoytnut

2011 Elite Pulse
28.5 dl
60 lbs
335 ibo arrow - freaking awsome


----------



## Crackers

Z3 cams I buy from dealers. You really want to do your home work before you buy the bow because you lose poundage when you do a Z3.

hoytnut you do understand your bow is a freak so please let no buddies draw your bow and make sure you do so only with a arrow loaded. Sure would hate for that thing to have a accident


----------



## DeepFried

Looking foward to seeing another ninja pulse on this thread before Feb 14th.... Hopefully....


----------



## 05brando

Crackers said:


> Z3 cams I buy from dealers. You really want to do your home work before you buy the bow because you lose poundage when you do a Z3.


Well i have full intentions of having you do the swap so as soon as i get my taxreturns and my bow is sold ill give you a call!! Thanks for the quick response


----------



## camelcluch

Things have to be close... Can't wait to see and shoot my bow once it's done.


----------



## jdiesel

How much does it cost to get a bow Crackerdized? the web site is down and now info


----------



## Crackers

If you guys want to know what I charge send me a message and ask. What I charge will vary so only I can answer that question


----------



## mwitty111

Can someone identify the release in this picture please? Looks like a Carter to me, but what model? Thanks!



rlbreakfield said:


>



-Witty

p.s. Nevermind... spoke too soon. Looks like one of these to me:

http://www.carterenterprises.com/products/insatiable.htm


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bring it to the top!


----------



## bones1768

ttt

Waiting to hear how the pse evo comes out.


----------



## Jtd0314

Crackers said:


> We have a customers EVO here now and we got our Skull in yesterday


Mike has my Evo and can't wait for the results.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Hey Mike any idea when those SX-1 are gonna come in??


----------



## Leon Mark

Well Crackers, my bow (Monster 6) should be arriving sometime tomorrow by the end of business or at least that is what UPS says. I still haven't figured out colors for the string and figured I would let you choose the colors if that would be OK, if not just let me know. I have just browsed thru 60+ pages of this post to get an idea of string colors, and still haven't figured it out.


----------



## Kelly Ison

Mr. Crackers,

Surely you took a pic before you boxed it up... I know you're busy. 

Kelly


----------



## Crackers

Kelly Ison said:


> Mr. Crackers,
> 
> Surely you took a pic before you boxed it up... I know you're busy.
> 
> Kelly


Well hows this


----------



## Gooseklr

That one is sharp. I really like the black. Great looking Invasion. Now for a picture of mine. Can't wait to see the red and silver!


----------



## Kelly Ison

That my friend is gorgeous...

Thank you.


----------



## ryan h

is that a general, love the camo cams it looks sweet


----------



## tnarb

Jtd0314 said:


> Mike has my Evo and can't wait for the results.


HAve we got this one worked up yet? Would love to see and hear about it.


----------



## JerseyGTI337

Crackers said:


> Well hows this


Any specs on this one?


----------



## Crackers

Joe this is your bow. Evo 28.5/70 peep-loop IBO 334


----------



## mdewitt71

Dang, that Evo is nice.......might have to get me one. :tongue:


----------



## Jtd0314

Mike, thanks for the update and your great work. She looks sweet. How fast was it with what grain arrow?


----------



## Jtd0314

Crackers said:


> Joe this is your bow. Evo 28.5/70 peep-loop IBO 334


Crackers worked his magic and it sounds like my Evo did 321 with a Carbon Express Maxima 350. I can't wait to get her back. Now I need a matching wrist sling and stabilizer!


----------



## Moebedda

Crackers said:


> Well hows this


What does this shoot?


----------



## Luckiduc13

Crackers said:


> Well hows this


I need one ASAP!!! That thing looks like a battle axe! Dying to hear the specs!!!


----------



## Crackers

*"Pretty n Pink"*

Elite Pulse 26/50 bow set on 47lbs 250gr arrow 284


----------



## ManOfKnight

Crackers...can't wait to get my bow back. Got charged yesterday, so it should be here...hopefully Wed. My Gator-esque Omen should light up some hogs in a few months. :wink:

I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## camelcluch

It's well worth the wait.


----------



## Crackers

Glad to see the thread back where it's suppose to be


----------



## Luckiduc13

Any updates on speeds for the invasion?


----------



## rcr7mm

Moebedda said:


> What does this shoot?


It appears as though the draw stop is set in the 27.5 " slot so I figure it is shooting roughly 325-328 FPS?


----------



## Breathn

Crackers said:


> Glad to see the thread back where it's suppose to be


still my favorite..nice work as usual Mike


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> still my favorite..nice work as usual Mike


Thanks John


----------



## Crackers

AlphaElite 30/60 330 IBO


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

hope mine came out like this one! :tongue::mg:



Crackers said:


> AlphaElite 30/60 330 IBO


----------



## Jtd0314

Mike, any luck finding the photo of your recommended grip on the PSE's? Keep up the great work!


----------



## Gooseklr

No pictures of my invasion. This would answer luckiduck13's question !! I should have it by Saturday. I will post a picture if not up by then.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome Rigs in this Thread.


----------



## easymoney

Mike, Can you lay out some samples of different colors mixed with Purple? Need some ideas and I have purple and orange on my target bow but setting up a purple and black bow and need some ideas. Thanks


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Hey Mike got any numbers on any SX-1's yet? Maybe an all black 27" 65#'er hint-hint-nudge-nudge?? I can't wait


----------



## Jtd0314

Crackers said:


> Joe this is your bow. Evo 28.5/70 peep-loop IBO 334


Finally got a chance to shoot my EVO after Mike worked his magic. At 35 yds I put five arrows in a fist sized group. It is both quieter and smoother than before. It tuned very well with the Maxima Hunter 350’s. Thanks again Mike!


----------



## Crackers

DeerslayinSOB said:


> Hey Mike got any numbers on any SX-1's yet? Maybe an all black 27" 65#'er hint-hint-nudge-nudge?? I can't wait


27/65


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Crackers said:


> 27/65


Nice!!


----------



## Crackers

LuckyDuck Invasion 29.5/70 IBO peep/loop 341


----------



## Crackers

TJ's SX-1 27/60 peep/loop IBO 313


----------



## Luckiduc13

Crackers said:


> LuckyDuck Invasion 29.5/70 IBO peep/loop 341


That is freaking awesome. Am I worthy of this bow??? Chuck Norris would be proud!! I can't wait.


----------



## Himthrume

Dang that invasion is sick! 341 fps! Team knock your target over!!!


----------



## Crackers

Maxxis 35 29/70 IBO peep-loop 315


----------



## Crackers

CJ's SX-1 27/70 peep/loop IBO 314


----------



## Crackers

Elite Hunter 29/70 IBO peep/loop 323 380gr 312


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Looking sweet Mike!!! When you get those new black Red Eye peeps in let me know. I will take one off of your hands.

Thanks



Crackers said:


> CJ's SX-1 27/70 peep/loop IBO 314


----------



## Crackers

Z7 Mag


----------



## Crackers

D 350's all took a ride home together
They are all Infinity camo

































The Captain also joined the party


----------



## Crackers

Monster 6-7


----------



## ShootingABN!

Was there an Army to pick up all those D350's???????


----------



## Crackers

There was one short of a 1/2 dz lol


----------



## MOA

Great looking bows Mike. Should have had mine Crackerized while I was there.


----------



## Crackers

Pink Cuda


----------



## 0zarks2

I like that........wish I could fine one.:shade:




Crackers said:


> CJ's SX-1 27/70 peep/loop IBO 314


----------



## Crackers

There are shops in MO that have them.


----------



## 0zarks2

I know....I'm just too lazy to travel the state to go shoot one. Hopefully my local dealer has some show up soon. I can't wait to lay my hands on one and try it. I bet they've been a hot item at your shop.



Crackers said:


> There are shops in MO that have them.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Pink Cuda


 Looks awesome! I'm sure someone loves this rig!


----------



## Bow pro

What kind of speeds did you get out of the Cuda Mike? I think my fiancee would love one of these!


----------



## mdewitt71

WOW, that has got to be the "Pinkest" bow I have ever seen.....................
Nice looking SX-1 too.


----------



## xecutioner

Anyone have a pic of a yellow and black or all yellow string on a black out bow can please post a pic i'm sure there's one posted here some where just don't have time to look thru 94 pages. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 300Magnum

Crackers said:


> Monsters of both types
> All bows shot with peep/loop
> 
> My friend Ron's bow
> XLR8 28.5/60 IBO 354 414gr 311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster 28.5/70 IBO 342 439gr 301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster 29/70 IBO 352 395gr 337


Great looking Monsters Crackers.......I notice that they are all using QAD rests. Can I ask whether you use the standard launcher or the TL-1 launcher arm (particularly on the XLR8)? Also, any recommendations for center shot and nock height for the XLR8 based on your experience?

Keep up great work......the bows look awsome


----------



## Leon Mark

I just want to thank Mike and Gail for the fine work they preformed on my bow couldn't be happier with the results. The rest cord you made is sick, clears all of the cables without contact just awesome.


----------



## Jtd0314

Keep up the great work Mike! What did the Z7 Mag shoot for FPS?


----------



## seanhunter

I just sent Mike my new Hoyt Carbon Element. Should be there Wenesday. I chose Black/Yellow with Halo. Also yellow d-loop and drop away string. Cant wait to get a look at it. Mike is the only person I let tune my bow\


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Let's see some more. Please


----------



## Crackers

Wild Bill 71 said:


> Let's see some more. Please


Getting ready to


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> Pink Cuda


Is this one of your personal bows Mike? :chortle:


J/K :wink:


----------



## Dillzer

Will be sending my Pulse in to get crackerized next week... can't wait!!


----------



## tnarb

Crackers said:


> Pink Cuda


Pepto woould be what I would call that thing


----------



## Andy.

Still one of the best threads on AT for bow pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW said:


> Is this one of your personal bows Mike? :chortle:
> 
> 
> J/K :wink:


You funny


----------



## Crackers

These are Kara's bows
2011 Elite Snow Pulse
2010 Contender Elite


----------



## kylekooi

I have my Elite Z28 scheduled for March 26th!!! Going with black and florescent green strings!!!! Mike worked wonders on a Hoyt for me years ago.. .Looking forward to his work on this one.


----------



## rpearce750

I have my SR-71 up there now getting hooked up! Can't wait to get it back!!!!


----------



## AR&BOW

crackers said:


> you funny :roflmao:


:grin:


----------



## X-LAND

Crackers said:


> Z7 Mag


Thats sweet. What kind of speeds is that bow getting?


----------



## mdewitt71

Z7Mag 28.5" 70lbs with peep & loop IBO arrow = 318


----------



## Crackers

We had a visit from the wild bunch today. 3 from IA and a SD tag a long

Carbon Element










Alpha Max 32


















Alpha Max 32










Kobalt


----------



## Crackers

06 Ally Purple Skull. The cams and pockets are Purple Weave


----------



## easymoney

I'm biased on this one!!! Thanks for all the help today from you and your wife!
Jamie



Crackers said:


> 06 Ally Purple Skull. The cams and pockets are Purple Weave


----------



## ShootingABN!

Great looking Hoyts, and one AWESOME and Sick 06 Ally...... Barnsdale limbs too.......:shade:


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Great looking Hoyts, and one AWESOME and Sick 06 Ally...... Barnsdale limbs too.......:shade:


It is a little different ain't it


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> It is a little different ain't it


Awesome..... I'd like to have something done in Flo Green like that... LOL!
Aaron


----------



## Mikeinaz

Crackers,
What did you think about the Element? Have you done a G5 Prime Shift yet? I am between those 2 and the Z7 (and you'll be getting which ever one I end up with!).


----------



## xtremetj

Mikeinaz said:


> Crackers,
> What did you think about the Element? Have you done a G5 Prime Shift yet? I am between those 2 and the Z7 (and you'll be getting which ever one I end up with!).


I have the exact same question. What do you of the Element and have you gotten your hands on the G5 Shift yet?


----------



## Crackers

Black Ops Admiral Flex


----------



## Crackers

PSE EVO


----------



## Crackers

Z7 Extreme


----------



## IL 88

Up late again I see Mr. Carter?


----------



## Crackers

Mikeinaz said:


> Crackers,
> What did you think about the Element? Have you done a G5 Prime Shift yet? I am between those 2 and the Z7 (and you'll be getting which ever one I end up with!).


I have played with the Prime bows but have not done any more then that. I'm not sure what I think about them and when they told me I had to carry 10 as a minimum with a $950 MAP I couldn't do it. There wasn't anything that showed me the bows would fly off the rack and I sure didn't want to get stuck.


----------



## Crackers

IL 88 said:


> Up late again I see Mr. Carter?


Yeah and Saturdays start earlier then week days lol. I can't seem to convince myself I should go to bed


----------



## ShootingABN!

So get any more done today? Worthy of a Pic?


----------



## clarksaver

lets move this to the top i have a good feeling we are going to see some new strother setups hint hint


----------



## IABuck

Crackers said:


> Z7 Mag


What kind of grip is on this bow?


----------



## 0zarks2

Do you recall what you got out of that Element Mike? Also, I don't think I've ever seen the limb graphics on the inside like that. Is that a Bone Collector thing?



Crackers said:


> We had a visit from the wild bunch today. 3 from IA and a SD tag a long
> 
> Carbon Element
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha Max 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha Max 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobalt


----------



## Crackers

*Twins*

Twin SX-1's

Both are 26/60 and belong to friends who order them on the same day.


----------



## Crackers

This SX-1 belongs to a local


----------



## Crackers

In case you missed this one I'll show it again


----------



## Crackers

This one belongs to Chris

Carbon Matrix Plus 31/70 IBO 346


----------



## Dillzer

Crackers said:


> In case you missed this one I'll show it again


That is one sweet looking bow! Can't wait to see how my pulse turns out.


----------



## bowhunter727

Ttt mike and gail do some top notch work lets keep this thread rocken n rollin


----------



## BG_archer

Here is my Specialist.


----------



## alaz

Crackers said:


> In case you missed this one I'll show it again


That is sharp. Is that real tree snow and is that a factory offering from SA?


----------



## Crackers

alaz said:


> That is sharp. Is that real tree snow and is that a factory offering from SA?


It is and it's not. The camo is correct and it is a one of a kind and will not be duplicated


----------



## Tater1985

That's crankin it out pretty good for a Plus isn't it Mike?




Crackers said:


> This one belongs to Chris
> 
> Carbon Matrix Plus 31/70 IBO 346


----------



## alaz

Crackers said:


> It is and it's not. The camo is correct and it is a one of a kind and will not be duplicated


Yeah...I just saw the post on SA forum. Either way...very cool bow!


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Specialist


----------



## Crackers

Wild Bills new duds

Inspire


----------



## Crackers

Refreshed Guardian


----------



## Crackers

Darton DS3800


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Crackers said:


> Wild Bills new duds
> 
> Inspire


 Looks good with a little color added to it. Can't wait to put it thru it paces on the 3D range. Thanks for all you and Gale, and Larry do. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mike Crompton

not the prettiest thing but works good. 
Take note of the rest string that broke during a 3D shoot and was "fixed" in a hurry. It still works!
Also the stab is a cheap Limbsaver 4.5 that I picked up for 9 bucks and used a piece of allthread to extend it out and an old aluminum camo arrow to cover the threads.


----------



## bcycle

Crackers said:


> Darton DS3800


What kind of speed is the 3800 doing?


----------



## Eric Everson

ttt


----------



## Crackers

337.4 IBO peep/loop 29/70


----------



## sledge_hammer

Crackers said:


> Darton DS3800


Nice bow! Lucky owner too.


----------



## HUNTMCH

Crackers has my Invasion, ............I can't wait to see it when he is done........


----------



## Crackers

Elite Pulse


----------



## Crackers

Brothers Destroyers


----------



## Crackers

Custom built Carbon Element 25/35 with Z3 
Shot a 211gr arrow at 240 fps 31 lbs


----------



## Crackers

AXE 7


----------



## Crackers

Another Destroyer


----------



## Crackers

Strother SR-71


----------



## kry226

Crackers said:


> Elite Pulse


Thanks, Mike! I enjoyed my time at the shop and really appreciate your efforts with my bow. Godspeed and thanks again!

Kyle


----------



## mdewitt71

Black must be the "color" this year..............


----------



## NeshotaValley

Mr. Mike, if you can remember could you please tell me what you got out of that Axe 7. Thank you.


----------



## HUNTMCH

Can't wait to see my Invasion..........


----------



## Crackers

Sean here is your Element

28/70 312 IBO peep loop


----------



## seanhunter

Oh mike, you just made my day.Looks awesome. Any speeds?


----------



## Crackers

Elite Pulse 27/70 IBO peep/loop 312 467gr 276 fps


----------



## Crackers

Elite Pulse 28/70 322 IBO peep/loop


----------



## Crackers

Reezen 7.0 27.5/70 301 IBO


----------



## Crackers

Katera


----------



## whatcha got

what speeds did you get out of the katera


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome work from the Master!:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Dillzer

Crackers said:


> Elite Pulse 28/70 322 IBO peep/loop


That looks like mine....Sweetttt!! Can't wait to get it. Looks great Mike.


----------



## rcr7mm

*Crackerized Ultratec*

Here's one Mike just did for me. Thanks Again Mike! 
2006 Ultratec
56 lbs
27.5 draw length
arrow weight 299 grains
295 FPS


----------



## Crackers

Allure 25.5/50 IBO 290


----------



## Crackers

A couple siblings

Mathews Craze


----------



## Kelly Ison

Mike, that is about the best easter present I can think of for them. Thank you and Gail so much for everything. Strings look great, as usual. 

Kelly


----------



## camelcluch

love this thread. TTT


----------



## Crackers

D340 Forest Floor


----------



## Crackers

2006 Equalizer


----------



## Crackers

Black Ops Invasion


----------



## zhero21




----------



## Tax Lawyer

Looks awesome......:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Black Ops Invasion


*That be SWEET right there !!!!!*


----------



## ShootingABN!

mdewitt71 said:


> *That be SWEET right there !!!!!*


Yea one thing wrong shelf is on the wrong side?


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Yea one thing wrong shelf is on the wrong side?


Some guys just haven't learned to shoot right :darkbeer:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Crackers said:


> Some guys just haven't learned to shoot right :darkbeer:


Actually Mr. Carter, I stand on the RIGHT side of the bow. 

I'm looking forward to getting it in my hands......strings look awesome. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Tax Lawyer said:


> Actually Mr. Carter, I stand on the RIGHT side of the bow.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting it in my hands......strings look awesome. :darkbeer:


Then that makes me perfect. Stand on the left and shoot it right LOL


----------



## ShootingABN!

LOL! Great work Mr Carter!


----------



## Breathn

Crackers said:


> Black Ops Invasion


very nice...


----------



## Crackers

Dave's K&K


----------



## Crackers

Another old Hoyt with some TLC


----------



## mossihornslayer

I cant wait until my Tribute is done.


----------



## bowhunter727

Hey mike what kinda speeds you seeing out of the equilizer my fiance has one seems kinda slow to me


----------



## Crackers

Invasion Forest Floor


----------



## Crackers

PSE AXE 7


----------



## Crackers

PSE Supra


----------



## HUNTMCH

Mike .......You are the man, post #2900 is my invasion.......Should be here in a day or two..........


----------



## ShootingABN!

Cool bows......


----------



## Dmoore520

Buckwacker181 said:


> i wish i wasnt such a poor college student, and could afford a new crackerized bow.


Haha I hear ya Buckwacker, I'm in the same boat!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Dmoore520 said:


> Haha I hear ya Buckwacker, I'm in the same boat!!


Well just get the bow you are shooting know Crackerized, yea a new one would be SWEET!


----------



## Crackers

Carbon Element Z3 cam conversion 28.5/66 IBO w/peep-loop 322


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer 350


----------



## Crackers

Mathews EZ7 and I understand why they call it that. Way to easy to draw


----------



## Crackers

Strother Infinity


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer 350


----------



## Mooseman21

Where did you get the grip from for the d350?


----------



## Mooseman21

Crackers said:


> Destroyer 350


Where did the grip come from?


----------



## Crackers

Mooseman21 said:


> Where did you get the grip from for the d350?


I have the grips made for me by Torqueless Grips


----------



## upserman

Crackers said:


> Carbon Element Z3 cam conversion 28.5/66 IBO w/peep-loop 322


I like those numbers and the paint job looks awesome. 

One more down maybe mine will be be up soon


----------



## ShootingABN!

I believe that is the SICKEST Crackerized bow ever!


----------



## Crackers

These belong to Vance

Elite Hunter










SR-71


















GT500


----------



## Crackers

Mathew EZ7


----------



## Crackers

Elite Pure


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Contender Elite


----------



## Crackers

Hey Capt. here is your SX-1


----------



## Crackers

MY bear hunting rig ready for June 5th. You'll see this one on North American Safari hopefully tagging a nice New Brunswick Black Bear
Destroyer 350 29/60


----------



## Tweet46

My Z7 Mag just left today on the Big Brown Truck! Can't wait to get it back!!


----------



## Crackers

Elite Judge


----------



## Crackers

Diamond Black Ice


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer 350


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Z7 Extreme


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Z7


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Carbon Element Z3 conversion 28/50 w/peep-loop IBO 305


----------



## Crackers

Mathews LH Z7


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Monster XLR8


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Monster


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Invasion


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Destroyer 340


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Equalizer


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Tribute


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Invasion


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Invasion


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Drifter0678

So you have anymore of those Z3 cams? 29" draw? mines outta paint and Adam will be shipping my riser back to me this week.


----------



## Glenn-bob

Crackers said:


> Destroyer 350


WOW...Looks great Mike! Can't wait to see it in person! Do you remember speed on it?


----------



## upserman

Crackers said:


> Hoyt Carbon Element Z3 conversion 28/50 w/peep-loop IBO 305


Mike the CE looks great and the speed at 50# is very impressive. Cant wait to shoot the bow with the Z3 cams.


----------



## Crackers

Father and son Destroyer 340's


----------



## Crackers

Strother SR-71


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Carbon Matrix


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Equalizer


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Equalizer


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt 38 Ultra


----------



## Crackers

New Bowtech Captain


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Passion


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Z7 Mag


----------



## Crackers

Onyx Invasion


----------



## mdewitt71

That Onyx Invasion is cooooooooooooool.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Crackers said:


> Hoyt Carbon Matrix


Looks awesome as usual Mike. Any numbers ?


----------



## Armyof1

ok guys i have benn hearing a lot about this crackerised bows thing where is this guy located and how do i get in touch with him


----------



## AR&BOW

Armyof1 said:


> ok guys i have benn hearing a lot about this crackerised bows thing where is this guy located and how do i get in touch with him


St Joseph MO is where he is at. You can send him a PM on here or better yet give Mike a call at 816-232-2577


----------



## Tweet46

Thanks Crackers...my Z7 Mag looks awesome!! I'm hoping it will get here today, can't wait to shoot it. I also wanted to say thanks for taking the time to chat with me the other day. I really appreciate the insight on everything you did to my bow. I can't think of many folks that would spend 30 minutes just chatting with a customer. Thanks again!!

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome rigs!


----------



## animal killer

Keep them coming guys!!!! I love seeing these string combos


----------



## wut4dude

*"Crackerized" Martin Pantera*








Just got my Martin Pantera back from Carter's Archery...man, this bow is really smooth. I'd like to thank Mike and Gale 'cuz I know they went above and beyond what was expected. Awesome Job!:wink:


----------



## olehemlock

And it's a lefty too:mg:


mdewitt71 said:


> That Onyx Invasion is cooooooooooooool.


----------



## Crackers

Rusty's Z3 Element


----------



## Crackers

The Tour


----------



## chrismcd77

I hate to mention this, but when "Crackers" posts a picture all I see is a red "X"??? I really would like to see his pictures, I am sending my rig to him on Aug 8th. Can't wait!!


----------



## mdewitt71

chrismcd77 said:


> I hate to mention this, but when "Crackers" posts a picture all I see is a red "X"??? I really would like to see his pictures, I am sending my rig to him on Aug 8th. Can't wait!!


That is your browser settings.......pics are fine and working properly.


----------



## Crackers

Invasion 27.5/80


----------



## Crackers

Dead Eye


----------



## Crackers

Omen Pro


----------



## HNTRDAVE

What exactly is crackerized? New strings?


----------



## ParkerBow

Damn that is one beautiful Omen Pro. Crackerized is sending your bow to Mike, having him make you custom strings and he tunes her up. The owner of the Omen Pro is said to have T-rex arms and mike got some good numbers


----------



## mdewitt71

Mike, what is the speeds and specs of that DeadEye? 

What you think of the draw?????


----------



## Crackers

Draw is about like the Invasion and this bow is 29/60 and shooting IBO 335


----------



## ShootingABN!

T-rex is short draw right? Cause I've got ape arms for Da LONNNNG draw. Yea that Omen Pro looks awesome, Mike does AWESOME work!


----------



## Kelly Ison

Crackers said:


> Invasion 27.5/80


Looks great Mike...thanks a ton, again. 

Kelly


----------



## rdmwc

Ttt


----------



## Crackers

Element Z3 conversion


----------



## Crackers

SX1


----------



## Crackers

SX1


----------



## Crackers

A pair of Hunters


----------



## Crackers

Old Tribute with new duds


----------



## Crackers

LW's Skull camo EVO


----------



## Crackers

Elite Hunter


----------



## Crackers

Element Z3 for Mr Green


----------



## stringtown

sent you a pm crackers. great pics


----------



## Crackers

Elite Hunter


----------



## Crackers

Strother SX1


----------



## Crackers

Winchester 31


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Looks awesome Mike.......:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Tax Lawyer said:


> Looks awesome Mike.......:darkbeer:


Thanks


----------



## Crackers

Power has been off half the day now and had to do machine repair this morning....and....spent from 7:45am Mon morning until 5pm waiting in a hospital for my son to get out of surgery.....man I had getting behind.


----------



## KC_Kodiak

Dang mike sorry to hear of all your problems hope everything is better now! By the way I love the way my AM 32 shoots after you got done with it!


----------



## bobdvm

My Z 3 Element conversion listed in post no. 2976 is awesome. Thanks to Mike the deer better be very elusive out to
60 yds. This thing is so smooth, I could not believe it. Cheers, Dr. Bob


----------



## Breathn

Crackers said:


> Power has been off half the day now and had to do machine repair this morning....and....spent from 7:45am Mon morning until 5pm waiting in a hospital for my son to get out of surgery.....man I had getting behind.


when it rains it poors doesnt it..hope son is doing good..and still my favorite thread on AT


----------



## basnbuks

Crackers said:


> Elite Hunter



looks great mike, wanna give u a big thumbs up for taking the time to talk to me today, i can tell just by talking to you that im gonna be well pleased , cant wait to get her in my hands... :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## bcycle

Hey Mike, what do you think about the Winchester 31, how does it draw, shoot,ect. How is the speed and the fit and finish? Thanks Mike


----------



## Crackers

I would like to be able to re spec the bow because they run long on the draw. They do have a small hump at the end of the draw cycle and I think the IBO is rated a little hot. Finish is good and I noticed they changed the roller guard design they had to one like the Mathews which was a good idea. The bow tuned easy enough and it's quite so there will be those that will be very pleased with the bow and others that might lean more to the Elite Hunter for the smoother draw cycle



bcycle said:


> Hey Mike, what do you think about the Winchester 31, how does it draw, shoot,ect. How is the speed and the fit and finish? Thanks Mike


----------



## chrismcd77

I shipped my Bowtech TomKat to Mike today. Fl. orange/white string and cable, and maybe a new grip.:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the custom thread....


----------



## KraQr

I want to get something done with my '10 Carbon Matrix to give it a little more speed. I love the way it shoots now and dont want to lose that smoothness I have. Will the Z3 conversion or any other suggested changes help me pick up some speed? What would such an overhaul costs, in a pm please?

I am still looking to add either a SX-1, Elite Pure, or possible even a vindicator to my group as well here soon. 

I just like the "weirdness" of my CM and its just plain fun to shoot instead of my NBA Genetix which is stiff from all angles.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Anything new?


----------



## rdmwc

Just sent out my warthog yesterday, it will be there Friday! I can't wait to see what he does to it!


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Anything new?


I have a few in the camera like a New Breed Eclipse and a few others.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Crackers,

I've noticed that you aren't using floating yokes any more.

What is the reason? Is there any advantage of one style over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Cool......:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Fdale's Finest said:


> Crackers,
> 
> I've noticed that you aren't using floating yokes any more.
> 
> What is the reason? Is there any advantage of one style over the other?
> Thanks!


Main reason is no company is using them any more and it's much easier to give the customer what they want the first time. I do wish though that they were set up they way they are suppose to be and not what seems right. Cams are to be straight at full draw and just setting them straight at static doesn't do the trick


----------



## ShootingABN!

That's why people should talk to you, and let the Master do the work.:wink:




Crackers said:


> Main reason is no company is using them any more and it's much easier to give the customer what they want the first time. I do wish though that they were set up they way they are suppose to be and not what seems right. Cams are to be straight at full draw and just setting them straight at static doesn't do the trick


----------



## brokenlittleman

Crackers said:


> I have a few in the camera like a New Breed Eclipse and a few others.


I need to see the new toy !!!


----------



## Crackers

brokenlittleman said:


> I need to see the new toy !!!


Here you go


----------



## Crackers

Snow Camo Monster


----------



## Crackers

Martin Nem


----------



## Crackers

Elite Pure


----------



## Crackers

D340


----------



## Crackers

Elite Hunter


----------



## Crackers

Martin Firecat


----------



## Crackers

PSE EVO


----------



## Crackers

Z3 Element


----------



## Crackers

Z3 Element


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer


----------



## Crackers

Assassin


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer


----------



## camelcluch

Thanks for the pix. Late night??


----------



## utgreenhead

>.< Checked first thing this morning to see if you had mine up yet. Guess it's still on the "to do list". 

Nice work Mike. Those bows look sweet, and I'm sure they sling arrows even better!

UTG


----------



## brokenlittleman

Crackers said:


> Here you go


Eclipse looks awesome. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## fallhunter

IL 88 said:


> Mr. Carter i see you went with a static yoke on the Element. Any reason for the change?


what is meant by a static yoke?


----------



## jmlstl

I received confirmation that Crackers received my relic of a bow yesterday. It's a 2005 Mathews Switchback. Still one of the best bows Mathews produced IMO. Looking forward to the new set of strings and being properly tuned. Got red and tan as I liked the color combo on the destroyer (page67).

Had a 2006 Old Glory I sold and was looking to buy a new bow (elite hunter or destroyer 340) this year but decided it wasn't necessary. More of a want vs. need. Plus it would be difficult to put ol' faithful away as the Switchback hasn't let me down the last 5 hunting seasons.

Feel free to slam me for still shooting an oldie but goodie...but, if the Indians had the bows we did even 10-15 years ago we would probably all have different last names!

Looking forward to getting the bow back next week, just kidding Mike, more like 3-4 weeks and see the bow perform like it was designed too...

PS...still contemplating a new bow for next season and it wouldn't take much to push me over the edge so don't try too hard. Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## BradMc26

Crackers said:


> Here you go


Mike,

What are your thoughts on the Eclipse and the Bionix 2.0?


----------



## tnarb

Crackers said:


> PSE EVO


What are getting out of the evo's?


----------



## Crackers

tnarb said:


> What are getting out of the evo's?


345ish @ IBO


----------



## xtremetj

Crackers said:


> Z3 Element


Are the Z3 conversions that much smoother that shooting them with the fuel cams?


----------



## DannyZack

Here are red and black strings on my invasion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

xtremetj said:


> Are the Z3 conversions that much smoother that shooting them with the fuel cams?


Smoother with a deeper valley


----------



## chrismcd77

I got my bow (Bowtech TomKat) back from Mike yesterday and all I can say is sweet!!!! Awesome looking string and he had to replace the top cam for me. I took it out, shot it and it's a different bow than what I sent him. Faster, smoother and more accuratte. I would recomend Mike to anyone who is thinking of sending him your bow. Mike THANKS!!! I will try to post a picture later. Again, this bow is sweet!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bwelte

Crackers said:


> Smoother with a deeper valley


The element in post #3031 is my bow. It is a lot smoother, but the thing I like the best is the deeper valley. The best thing I did was take my setup to Mike's. I could not be happier with the way my bow turned out. Thanks Mike


----------



## chrismcd77

Bowtech TomKat Flo. Orange & White string and cable.


----------



## Jander

Crackers said:


> Smoother with a deeper valley


What kind of gain did you get with the speed balls alone and with the string upgrade?
I have a stock element and i am curious. 28.5",70#,400gm, getting 297fps right now


----------



## moecarama

I am working on another project to send to "Crackers":wink:


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Crackers said:


> Destroyer


Hey Mike, do you remember what you were getting out of this destroyer?


----------



## Crackers

Elite Hunter


----------



## Crackers

Money Firecat


----------



## Crackers

Maitland Retribution


----------



## Crackers

Maitland Zeus


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Reezen


----------



## Crackers

06 Tribute


----------



## Crackers

'10 Carbon Matrix


----------



## Crackers

SR-71


----------



## Crackers

Monster 7


----------



## Crackers

Monster


----------



## Crackers

Z7


----------



## Crackers

Monster 7


----------



## Crackers

Xi Legend (this one made it in by mistake)


----------



## ShootingABN!

Someone's has been busy...... XI is ole school.......


----------



## rdmwc

My warthog is on its way home! Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## utgreenhead

rdmwc said:


> My warthog is on its way home! Can't wait to shoot it!


Same here for my Reezen 7.0! Gale called yesterday and said Mike got 317 fps with my hunting arrow (I've already forgotten what she said IBO was as all I really care about is the "true speed"). I'm going to be sitting on the front porch waiting on the UPS man tomorrow afternoon like a kid wait'n on Santa!

UTG


----------



## Rockhopper

Crackers said:


> 06 Tribute


colors?


----------



## rdmwc

Man, I'm kinda nervous! Gale told me mine shot 318fps with my arrows which are only a few grains heavier than IBO. I am hoping she meant 348fps. Lol.. either way I'm so excited I can't wait!


----------



## Crackers

Martin


----------



## Crackers

Z7 Extreme


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Reezen


----------



## Crackers

Tec Hunter by BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews SB


----------



## Crackers

Elite Z28


----------



## utgreenhead

Got my Reezen 7.0 back today. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Crackers

Katera


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer


----------



## Crackers

DXT


----------



## kclarry

*Still going...*

this thread is like the energizer bunny!


----------



## DarinB

Crackers said:


> Martin Nem


That is a bad-***** looking bow...


----------



## Crackers

K & K *"but not all of it"*
502gr FMJ 312 fps


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt AM35 Z3 conversion


----------



## dito

Crackers said:


> K & K *"but not all of it"*
> 502gr FMJ 312 fps


Looks great! I can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Out West

Crackers said:


> K & K *"but not all of it"*
> 502gr FMJ 312 fps


What are the string and cable specs to do something like that? What was the valley and letoff like?


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Supertec Spiral X
28/85 560 gr 285 fps KE not a problem


----------



## brokenlittleman

Crackers said:


> K & K *"but not all of it"*
> 502gr FMJ 312 fps


What cams are those on the K&K?


----------



## brokenlittleman

Never mind. I figured it out.


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Bringing back to the top.


----------



## Crackers

Wild Bill 71 said:


> Bringing back to the top.


Here's your bow Bill


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Invasion


----------



## Crackers

MR6


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer 350


----------



## Crackers

Omen Pro 29/80 to fast for me


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> Invasion


Thats a beautiful bow!! Love the solid color string/cable look on a target setup.


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW said:


> Thats a beautiful bow!! Love the solid color string/cable look on a target setup.


There will be another Target color Invasion posted in a couple days....they sure are purdy


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Crackers said:


> There will be another Target color Invasion posted in a couple days....they sure are purdy


They might be sharp, but my Dominator Pro is PURDY.. LOL Very nice, keep them coming.


----------



## roushvert9

That mr6 sure does look sweet. She is a shooter. Will be bringing it back in for a few more tweaks. Have not got a chance to talk to Russ about the draw mods yet.


----------



## mathews_outback

Crackers said:


> Elite Z28


What do you get out of these z28's with the rev cams?


----------



## jazzy

Thanks Carters! I love my new OMEN and the speed is AWESOME!!!!!



Crackers said:


> Omen Pro 29/80 to fast for me


----------



## RatherBArchery

jazzy said:


> Thanks Carters! I love my new OMEN and the speed is AWESOME!!!!!


I bet you can shoot fence posts 300 FPS with this thing


----------



## ColoCompound

What type of string does Cracker use? I want to look into colors.


----------



## 417brobinson

BCY 452X. A+ Shop


----------



## Crackers

Invasion


----------



## Crackers

Invasion


----------



## Crackers

Alien X


----------



## Crackers

Obsession Archery


----------



## ColoCompound

Crackers said:


> Invasion


Beautiful. What Sort of speeds are you getting out of these?


----------



## 417brobinson

Hi Mike, have you done a Hoyt Vector Turbo yet? What kind of speed if you have? Thanks


----------



## Crackers

417brobinson said:


> Hi Mike, have you done a Hoyt Vector Turbo yet? What kind of speed if you have? Thanks


I think I have a Vector 32 in and the Turbo is coming


----------



## 417brobinson

Thanks Mike, see you soon.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Mike

Have you tried the new materials yet? If so any thoughts on them?


----------



## Crackers

Testing BCY's new material now. It's not going to replace 452x and after all the hype with Astro I'm not jumping ship because a company is going to make me a distributor and give me great deals on material to use their product. It takes a long time around here to test this stuff to see how it will perform in all weather conditions. Hate to find out this summer that it stretches bad in heat and humidity


----------



## ShootingABN!

Just bring this to the front page!


----------



## Crackers

Wow I forgot I have pictures on the camera...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Post them already...


----------



## DanBlacksher

Mike,

Could you please give your impression and the numbers on the obsession bow. Thank you


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> Wow I forgot I have pictures on the camera...


assuming they're of bows and not you in the mirror, put them up please


----------



## Crackers

R0CKETMAN said:


> assuming they're of bows and not you in the mirror, put them up please


One of them is the first Strother Rush to go out the door. Can't remember the others but will post as soon as I can.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> One of them is the first Strother Rush to go out the door. Can't remember the others but will post as soon as I can.


Ooo.....that's at the number one spot on my "bow to buy" list..pregnant with anticipation.


----------



## aberg

ttt


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> One of them is the first Strother Rush to go out the door. Can't remember the others but will post as soon as I can.


Hurry up pokey!! :tongue:


----------



## string music

Crackers said:


> One of them is the first Strother Rush to go out the door. Can't remember the others but will post as soon as I can.


Bring on the SX RUSH


----------



## candymaker13

how bout carbon bows , if so i want on the list


----------



## Crackers

candymaker13 said:


> how bout carbon bows , if so i want on the list


There are Carbon bows in here


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Vector 32


----------



## Crackers

2012 Strother Rush


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Mission


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Alphamax


----------



## candymaker13

What about carbon bows . Would live to let you loose on both my carbon matrix , one for huntin one for 3d what do you think?


----------



## Huntin Hard

Crackers said:


> Hoyt Vector 32


What speeds did you get out of this ?


----------



## Huntin Hard

Crackers said:


> 2012 Strother Rush


What speeds did you get out of this bow ?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Crackers said:


> 2012 Strother Rush


Man I like the looks of this cam. Who's "chicken scratch" is that?


----------



## AR&BOW

R0CKETMAN said:


> Man I like the looks of this cam. Who's "chicken scratch" is that?


Mitch Badgerow, the lead designer for SA and the man that designed these ultra smooth cams and cable guard. Hence the name "Badger" cam.


----------



## Crackers

candymaker13 said:


> What about carbon bows . Would live to let you loose on both my carbon matrix , one for huntin one for 3d what do you think?


There's a bunch of them in this thread


----------



## Crackers

Huntin Hard said:


> What speeds did you get out of this bow ?


27/60 peep and loop IBO 306fps


----------



## Crackers

Huntin Hard said:


> What speeds did you get out of this ?


The Vector was 29/60 IBO 329 IBO peep and loop


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome work Mike!


----------



## ohiorobp

What's cost on something like this. What all do you do to the bow? Pm me if ya like?

God bless!

Rob


----------



## Belicoso

Waiting for the Turbo.......


----------



## Crackers

Belicoso said:


> Waiting for the Turbo.......



It's here and done


----------



## 417brobinson

Pics and specs? What do you think of the rkt cams? Thanks Mike.



Crackers said:


> It's here and done


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> It's here and done


Wahooo!!!! I'm calling you today, things got crazy last night, sorry


----------



## Crackers

417brobinson said:


> Pics and specs? What do you think of the rkt cams? Thanks Mike.



Cams tune better and some draw lengths have great valley. I haven't had a chance to work with the new cams on all the bows or all the DL yet but have had many calls about some still not having much valley. I hope it's more of a tuning thing or the person setting them up because I would like to see this issue go away/


----------



## 417brobinson

Thanks for the response Mike. Great work as always.


----------



## Belicoso

Crackers said:


> It's here and done


Than please share the results


----------



## Crackers

Vector Turbo 29/60 IBO 340fps


----------



## bornagain

Awesome Michael !!!!!!


----------



## IL 88

Wow :thumbs_up


----------



## DannyZack

*heres my crackerized invasion, thanks again mike!*


----------



## Crackers

Well it seems I mixed a pic of a "not" Turbo in that group. That's what happens when the grand kids are tugging on wanting to go


----------



## bornagain

It's OK Mike we forgive you.


----------



## rutjunky

Nice mike. I lik that strother rush


----------



## Crackers

Strother Infinity


----------



## lOnEwOlF110

Crackers said:


> 27/60 peep and loop IBO 306fps


thats incredible mike. Vec32 definitely going to be my next bow!

how do the RKT cams stand up against the all holy Z3????


----------



## Crackers

lOnEwOlF110 said:


> thats incredible mike. Vec32 definitely going to be my next bow!
> 
> how do the RKT cams stand up against the all holy Z3????



Haven't played with them enough yet to say. Time will tell


----------



## elkman406

Looks great Mike! Thx for the Great service, AZ mulies beware lol.

Bill



Crackers said:


> Strother Infinity


----------



## Crackers

2012 Wrath


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Man the Wrath looks like a deer slaying machine. Sweet specs



Crackers said:


> 2012 Wrath


----------



## ShootingABN!

Looking good.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

The new 3D deception on those limbs looks fantastic.


----------



## Crackers

80 lb Invasion


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bring the HEAT.


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Buner


----------



## Crackers

Athens Afflixtion


----------



## ColoCompound

Crackers said:


> 80 lb Invasion


That is a gorgeous bow. The single color cables and string are a thing of beauty...nice work Crackers! The limbs are 60's though. Hope Gail is feeling better. Have a fantastic Christmas!


----------



## AR&BOW

Tax Lawyer said:


> The new 3D deception on those limbs looks fantastic.


It is an awesome camo and the finish is flawless.


----------



## Crackers

I have a few that don't like it and want the old like on the SX. They will still do it for a small upcharge.


----------



## Crackers

EVO


----------



## string music

Crackers said:


> 2012 Wrath


Best thread on AT. What speeds and specs on this Wrath Mike?


----------



## Crackers

It's 28" draw but I forgot how fast. Maybe to much eggnog


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Crackers said:


> It's 28" draw but I forgot how fast. Maybe to much eggnog


Or too much Crown in the eggnog?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Some bows just look better than other...dig this one



Crackers said:


> EVO


----------



## Crackers

ChappyHOYT said:


> Or too much Crown in the eggnog?


There was a little in there


----------



## AR&BOW

Merry Christmas Mike. See you and Gale in a couple weeks.:wink:


----------



## Crackers

2012 PSE EVO


----------



## Crackers

Omen Pro


----------



## Crackers

BT D 350


----------



## Crackers

2011 Elite Pure


----------



## Crackers

BT D 350


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW said:


> Merry Christmas Mike. See you and Gale in a couple weeks.:wink:


Thanks and we'll see you in a couple days


----------



## acs2653

hey That's my d350! Thanks mike for all your help at the shop yesterday! It really helped. I shot some more last night and got some really tight groups.


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> Thanks and we'll see you in a couple days


Heading out tomorrow, see you there.


----------



## ParkerBow

That EVO and omen pro should do look sexy.


----------



## ShootingABN!

They are all looking good Crackers!


----------



## Crackers

It's time to get to work on the new stuff now that we finally made it home. Got stuck in Ohio for two days because of weather then over booked fights


----------



## ShootingABN!

Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## Crackers

It's going to take time to get pms answered as my computer I chat on at work decided it didn't want to boot up any more this morning. I sure hope the rest of the week goes better lol. Should have info on the Insanity CPX to post tomorrow


----------



## Crackers

2012 Bowtech Insanity. 28/60 IBO 332 fps loaded string 417 gr 286

It's my sons bow and he built the strings for it himself. 
We ran the bow out to 30" and it hit 355 with that heavy peep and lens in the string. Pretty good for a 60 lb


----------



## alks456

Nice looking Flo Green/Tan and Rootbeer/Bronze.


----------



## alks456

107 pages of nicer versions of bows?!
Awesome thread.


----------



## KBacon

Crackers.. that's a beautiful Insanity!!! Can't wait till mine gets here!!! Great #s too!! Did you happen to get any #s before the strings???


----------



## bowhunter727

I am looking forwerd to the cpxl. Mike what are you quick thoughts on the insanitys so far


----------



## Lgard723

Very nice...


----------



## Crackers

bowhunter727 said:


> I am looking forwerd to the cpxl. Mike what are you quick thoughts on the insanitys so far


I sold my Destroyers


----------



## brokenlittleman

Have you shot the CPXL? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## buffrider

Crackers said:


> 2012 Bowtech Insanity. 28/60 IBO 332 fps loaded string 417 gr 286
> 
> It's my sons bow and he built the strings for it himself.
> We ran the bow out to 30" and it hit 355 with that heavy peep and lens in the string. Pretty good for a 60 lb


Now this is sexy. Ok so I'm new to this. Wat is the difference from this and other strings.


----------



## bowhunter727

All of crackers strings are custome made at his shop for each individual bow to the specs he needs to tune the bow to the highest standard possable the strings are amazing his work is better the anyone i have seen and him and his wife are amazing people to deal with. I really think he puts his heart into each bow he tunes jmho tho. All i know is he is the only guy who will be touching my bows ever again


----------



## aberg

Crackers said:


> 2012 Bowtech Insanity. 28/60 IBO 332 fps loaded string 417 gr 286
> 
> It's my sons bow and he built the strings for it himself.
> We ran the bow out to 30" and it hit 355 with that heavy peep and lens in the string. Pretty good for a 60 lb


You got 355 fps with a 60 lb bow?


----------



## MIbowhunter49

aberg said:


> You got 355 fps with a 60 lb bow?


What's the big deal?


----------



## bowhunter727

I wonder if your kidding? 355 out of a 60 lb bow is impresive especialy at higher let off then the omen and im guessing the bow is super dead in hand and mouse fart queit and cams are smooth so yea kinda impresive


----------



## tooktakdrvr

ohiorobp said:


> What's cost on something like this. What all do you do to the bow? Pm me if ya like?
> 
> God bless!
> 
> Rob


Can you pm me this info. For a bear truth2. Awesome looking work!!!!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim9300

bowhunter727 said:


> I wonder if your kidding? 355 out of a 60 lb bow is impresive especialy at higher let off then the omen and im guessing the bow is super dead in hand and mouse fart queit and cams are smooth so yea kinda impresive


Many bows can achieve IBO speed or close to it at 60# with a 300 grain arrow (IBO weight). It's really more like 360 fps if you factor in the weight on the string. Cracker's is the man when it comes to squeezing out speed. I can't wait to see what he gets out of the CPXL. Keep up the good work Mike.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

bowhunter727 said:


> I wonder if your kidding? 355 out of a 60 lb bow is impresive especialy at higher let off then the omen and im guessing the bow is super dead in hand and mouse fart queit and cams are smooth so yea kinda impresive


Just for clarification, you do realize that that bow is rated 355 IBO?


----------



## brokenlittleman

355 is rated at 70lbs, not 60lbs. This is why it is impresseive. There is almost always speed lost at less than 70lb. So when somone gets the IBO rating at less weight it means at 70lbs it will be doing quite a bit better than its IBO rating. Also add in the fact that these numbers are with a loaded string (again more speed loss) and it is even more impressive.


----------



## slim9300

brokenlittleman said:


> 355 is rated at 70lbs, not 60lbs. This is why it is impresseive. There is almost always speed lost at less than 70lb. So when somone gets the IBO rating at less weight it means at 70lbs it will be doing quite a bit better than its IBO rating. Also add in the fact that these numbers are with a loaded string (again more speed loss) and it is even more impressive.


I get it. My Crackerized D-340 hit IBO at 60# and I have never seen a 70# version exceed IBO. Why is that? The rule that a 60# bow loses efficiency at 5 gpi versus a 70# bow doesn't always hold true as you stated.

I'm curious what Mike's opinion is on the subject.


----------



## bowhunter727

Maybe couse your draw is 31" long mayve the extra cam rotaition is giving you extra speed put your same bow at 70 lbs and you will prob see it go over ibo just saying


----------



## slim9300

bowhunter727 said:


> Maybe couse your draw is 31" long mayve the extra cam rotaition is giving you extra speed put your same bow at 70 lbs and you will prob see it go over ibo just saying


I'm saying when he tested my bow at 30" before it was ever set to 31". Not at it's current draw length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlothShot

A 60 lb bow maxed out will shoot arrows at 5 gpp 2-3 fps less than a 70 lb bow at 5 gpp.


----------



## brokenlittleman

I have heard as much as 6-7 on a binary non draw specific cam.


----------



## Crackers

You all need to understand that it's not the same with all bows made and there is no rules written saying other wise. The Strother SX1 shoots the same speed at 60/70/80 as the cams are very efficient but the Rush is slower at 60. In most cases the 60 is going to shoot slower but every now and again you'll get one that doesn't follow the rules.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Thanks for clarifying this Mike. That being said where does the CPXL fit into the rules


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump


----------



## Crackers

brokenlittleman said:


> Thanks for clarifying this Mike. That being said where does the CPXL fit into the rules


Well I promise we arr going to find out


----------



## bowhunter727

Dude i want the cpxl so bad i hope its better then the cpx lol


----------



## brokenlittleman

Crackers said:


> Well I promise we arr going to find out


:banana: Can't wait to see what you find.


----------



## AOBuk442

I drove all the way from Southern Illinois 500 plus miles to see and shoot that very Insanity today and meet the famous Mr Crackers.......kinda.... here for work and found out they had one In. It was a pleasure to meet you guys today and thanks for letting me hang out and drool for awhile. I was impressed with your knowledge, hospitality and facility. I was equally impressed with the Insanity, it was a dream to shoot. I had made plans last year to trade in one of my Admirls on a Invasion but ended up walking out with a Assassin....hmm. So this year since I have one Admiral left i thought maybee the Insanity would be the one....I am 99% sure it will be in my hands soon. Its was shooting very fast and stood very still in my hand, with no stabalizer even. I liked the draw better than the Invasion and it flowed very mellow into the valley. The strings looked awesome and it was wicked quiet.

Thanks again Cracker for letting an out of towner hang out for a while. I am sure now that I know where you are all my Bows will be traveling with me on my work trips to the KC area so they can get that Special Cracker treatment.....Thanks .


----------



## fastbrfeak

First time poster. Long time bowhunter. I have had the same bow (MQ32) for 13 years, decided it was time for a change. Tried Mathews helium, ez7, z7. evo7, evo6.and the three Hoyt Vector bows. Decided on the Vector Turbo. Tuned by my local shop.....sorta, returned and had it paper tuned again.......sorta. Felt great, loved how it looked, BUT, I had a horrible time getting good groups. Broadheads and fp were even worse when I tried to BH tune it.

So...after discovering Archery Talk, I made a 6 hour drive to St. Josephs. I watched the man from a distance, make my string, put it on, shoot, tweak, shoot, tweak, shoot, tweak........!
1 1/2 hours later, he handed it to me and told me to go shoot it. UNBELIEVABLE!! NIght and Day. Shot only fp, then drove home. Went into my Machine shed and shot fp and BH at midnight. UNVELIEVABLE!! I love my bow and I have been Crackerized.

I hope he puts a picture up and we can discuss gain in speed......very impressive gain by the way. Lets see it Crackers!! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## mdewitt71

fastbrfeak said:


> First time poster. Long time bowhunter. I have had the same bow (MQ32) for 13 years, decided it was time for a change. Tried Mathews helium, ez7, z7. evo7, evo6.and the three Hoyt Vector bows. Decided on the Vector Turbo. Tuned by my local shop.....sorta, returned and had it paper tuned again.......sorta. Felt great, loved how it looked, BUT, I had a horrible time getting good groups. Broadheads and fp were even worse when I tried to BH tune it.
> 
> So...after discovering Archery Talk, I made a 6 hour drive to St. Josephs. I watched the man from a distance, make my string, put it on, shoot, tweak, shoot, tweak, shoot, tweak........!
> 1 1/2 hours later, he handed it to me and told me to go shoot it. UNBELIEVABLE!! NIght and Day. Shot only fp, then drove home. Went into my Machine shed and shot fp and BH at midnight. UNVELIEVABLE!! I love my bow and I have been Crackerized.
> 
> I hope he puts a picture up and we can discuss gain in speed......very impressive gain by the way. Lets see it Crackers!! Thanks again for your help.


That's a heck of a first post and a great story.......thanks for sharing. 
It is always agreat time to watch my big brother Mike in action. 
Need to get up there soon, its been a spell since I got to spend the day with him.


----------



## slim9300

mdewitt71 said:


> That's a heck of a first post and a great story.......thanks for sharing.
> It is always agreat time to watch my big brother Mike in action.
> Need to get up there soon, its been a spell since I got to spend the day with him.


Really? Interesting. You have been on here forever and I had no clue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Like family and figure of speech...



slim9300 said:


> Really? Interesting. You have been on here forever and I had no clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachjdub

Whats the Farthest anyone has driven to buy their bow and have it set up by Crackers? Mike do you have any clue? Thinking about making an 8 hour drive from Wisconsin this time next year, the wife says I have to wait a year or she will make me wait a year if you know what I mean! :wink:


----------



## Crackers

coachjdub said:


> Whats the Farthest anyone has driven to buy their bow and have it set up by Crackers? Mike do you have any clue? Thinking about making an 8 hour drive from Wisconsin this time next year, the wife says I have to wait a year or she will make me wait a year if you know what I mean! :wink:


Well let's see, we have a couple that comes in from Canada and we have a good customer who comes once a year from Hawaii. We had in our shop NY and Ca on the same day and that was fun. I want to say we have had people from just about every state and it makes for a lot of fun. We have had folks from South Africa, Japan, Australia, Germany and Mexico.


----------



## groundhogsniper

dang mike, i was only bout 150 miles from you last year in september when i went to joplin on a mission trip. wish i had the time to stop by and say hi and thanks for crackerizing my one hoyt and making awesome strings for my strother sr71


----------



## coachjdub

Last question Mike and I won't bug you again for a while. If I buy my bow from you how much do you charge just for set up and tuning, and what is the additional cost for one of your custom strings to be put on if i buy it from you? Thanks!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Send him a PM or give him a call.....




coachjdub said:


> Last question Mike and I won't bug you again for a while. If I buy my bow from you how much do you charge just for set up and tuning, and what is the additional cost for one of your custom strings to be put on if i buy it from you? Thanks!


----------



## coachjdub

PM sent


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Contender Elite


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Vector Turbo


----------



## fastbrfeak

Thank you Crackers for posting up my Hoyt VT. Now a little speed info. 

29 inch draw, 354 grain CE Blue Streak, 63lbs. 

Crackers strings and tuning...... and now the results:

Before Cracker: 303fps
After Cracker : 309fps

I verified at my local shop, it had me at 301 before and now has me at 306, so very similar results.

Shoots like a dream, fpts. and fixed bh! Thanks Crackers


----------



## ShootingABN!

Great lookn' strings.....


----------



## alks456

Such a great place to for eyes to enjoy.


----------



## Guardian Shoote

I was just thinking the same thing



alks456 said:


> Such a great place to for eyes to enjoy.


----------



## daninmn

Cant wait to see what Mike thinks of the Insanity cpxl and what kind of speed he gets out of it.


----------



## aberg

daninmn said:


> Cant wait to see what Mike thinks of the Insanity cpxl and what kind of speed he gets out of it.


x2!


----------



## bambikiller

what speeds did you get out of the omen when you were done with her


Crackers said:


> Omen Pro


----------



## Tkhunter45

what color strings? looks awesome!


Crackers said:


> Invasion Forest Floor


----------



## Crackers

Tkhunter45 said:


> what color strings? looks awesome!


OD Green-Black combo/Silver


----------



## Crackers

BT Specialist


----------



## Crackers

BT Invasion


----------



## Crackers

Strother Rush


----------



## KBacon

Very nice Mike!!!

What kinda #s did you get out of the Rush??? And what color are those strings... Red & ???


----------



## Crackers

FL Orange-Black combo/White-Black combo.


----------



## BowtechKid07

What kind of speed can i get out of my Destroyer 350 at 70/29? i am shooting HV 300 V1 28"


----------



## Crackers

BT Insanity CPX
28.5/60 IBO as it sets 342


----------



## mdewitt71

WOW that is so sweet, it is *INSANE*.:thumbs_up


----------



## slim9300

Crackers said:


> BT Insanity CPX
> 28.5/60 IBO as it sets 342


Wow! That really is insane. 

Get that bow some red fletched arrows! lol

Awaiting the CPXL with a low level of patience. :wink:


----------



## Crackers

Camo Insanity 60/29 IBO


----------



## ShootingABN!

Get~ER~Done....


----------



## Crackers

IBO was 342....must of had a brain fart


----------



## Jfrohock

Man..... My bow looks nice.....

Garnet and Gold!!!


----------



## aberg

Those CPXs look sweet!


----------



## SierraMtns

You have any pictures of Monsters?


----------



## fallhunter

the insanity is one UGLY bow. it shot almost better than any others i shot the other day but it was edged out just slightly by the hoyt vector, plus with bowtech and theit finger paint finish that flakes off, nothing can make those bows look good.


----------



## chiefin29

Crackers said:


> 06 Tribute



Is the red on those strings just red? or maybe mountain berry?...Also if anyone has an example of Red with White/black, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Crackers

Red/Silver


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Matrix


----------



## Crackers

BT Invasion


----------



## Crackers

BT Invasion going the other way


----------



## Crackers

BT Guardian


----------



## mike83

awsome job on my invasion mike. blackcherry and flame looks good. cant wait to shoot it should be here today or tomarrow. thanks


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> BT Invasion going the other way


Always good to see another shooter in thier "Right" mind. :wink:
Need to find me a Lefty Insanity to try out.....


----------



## Crackers

CRX 35


----------



## Crackers

Carbon Matrix Z3


----------



## Crackers

BT Tribute 90 lbs


----------



## Crackers

BT Swat


----------



## Crackers

BT Insanity Forest Floor


----------



## bowhunter727

When will you be doing a cpxl?


----------



## Crackers

bowhunter727 said:


> When will you be doing a cpxl?


As soon as I get one. Little odd when you turn in the first order taken for the new bows and it hasn't showed up yet


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> BT Tribute 90 lbs


How was your shoulder after that one??. . . . . . or did you cheat and use the HS? :laugh:


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW said:


> How was your shoulder after that one??. . . . . . or did you cheat and use the HS? :laugh:


I cheated two ways. One with the HS and the other was with the customer. He made sure the HS and I did our job right...I still can't see how he can draw these things back. I think he has most of the high poundage bows I have pictured on here.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Looking good.


----------



## JOSHM

You been busy! Can't wait to see my Element on here, hopefully its making its way to the top of the stack!


----------



## bowhunter727

Well after i get married in may i will be placing an order for cpxl. Devorce hear i come lol


----------



## bcycle

Mr Crackers what kind of speeds on the Swat and what do you think of that bow, draw cycle, noise. I am being offered one in a trade.


----------



## Crackers

bcycle said:


> Mr Crackers what kind of speeds on the Swat and what do you think of that bow, draw cycle, noise. I am being offered one in a trade.


Little hard to say as it was set in the longest draw setting.and I had no IBO arrow long enough. The bow shoots good and tunes well


----------



## Crackers

Elite Hunter


----------



## Crackers

Carbon Matrix


----------



## Crackers

BT Sentinel Flex


----------



## Crackers

Bear Anarchy

I was worried about this one because it seems people on AT have issues tuning this bow. Rest assured that there are not any tuning problems with this bow.


----------



## Crackers

PSE Revenge


----------



## Crackers

Obsession


----------



## Crackers

Destroyer 350


----------



## mdewitt71

Looks good brother, what were the specs and speeds on the PSE Revenge and the Obsession?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Cool looking bows.


----------



## Crackers

mdewitt71 said:


> Looks good brother, what were the specs and speeds on the PSE Revenge and the Obsession?


I'll have to look them up. The Obsession is not Kevin's design it's a 2011 and the PSE was a surprise


----------



## BP1992

Great thread!


----------



## eclispe1

Is there any brand of bow that you refuse to work on?


----------



## waylonb19

What speeds are you getting out of those Elite Hunters? Wondering because you currently have mine


----------



## Crackers

waylonb19 said:


> What speeds are you getting out of those Elite Hunters? Wondering because you currently have mine


Whatever the chrono tells me LOL


----------



## waylonb19

Ok...well tell me when you do mine


----------



## Jwhite2247

Sure would like to see some numbers on a 70# insanity........


----------



## Whaack

Hoping my Pulse shows up any day here!


----------



## coachjdub

Mike, 

Have you sent many new Cougars out the door yet this year? I am trying to get an answer on whether the Nitro Cams are reaching their advertised IBO? Any clue. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pbusanga

Crackers said:


> Elite Hunter


What are the rubber clamps around the riser


----------



## Crackers

pbusanga said:


> What are the rubber clamps around the riser


Sling attachment


----------



## bowhunter727

Did you get a hold of a cpxl yet?


----------



## Tkhunter45

Crackers said:


> BT Insanity Forest Floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> looks great...what colors? any more pics of this bow?


----------



## alks456

Crackers said:


> Obsession


Cams look being of different colour.


----------



## mdewitt71

Nope its the flash on the anodizing.


----------



## phxccw

any pics of my Monster y'all shipped yesterday? Can't wait!!!!


----------



## mustanger

60 lb. Crackerized specialist with Control Freak stabs. red with black and white string


----------



## waylonb19

I forgot how antsy I get when Mike has one of my bows to tune. I can't wait to get mine back. I miss her


----------



## 3-d buster x4

after looking at over 120 pages of colors, im really confused now lol ....


----------



## Tax Lawyer

I figured I'm chime in since I was especially impressed today......

I got my Insanity back from Mike. As usual, it looked awesome. I put some accessories together and drew it a couple times to set the peep. Then, I shot it a couple times at close range. I was pretty taken back. I expected a speed increase over my Invasion; however, it drew so much better. One continuous build up with no hump. It was really quiet and shock free. Very, very impressed.

Mike ran it through the chrono. At 27.5/70, it's IBO was 330 and 300 with a 417 grain arrow. That's loaded string.

Probably the most impressed I've been in quite a few years. Mike did an A+ job with this bow.


----------



## Luckiduc13

Very sweet! I can't help but to see those chairs in the background say southern miss. Are you an alum?



Tax Lawyer said:


> I figured I'm chime in since I was especially impressed today......
> 
> I got my Insanity back from Mike. As usual, it looked awesome. I put some accessories together and drew it a couple times to set the peep. Then, I shot it a couple times at close range. I was pretty taken back. I expected a speed increase over my Invasion; however, it drew so much better. One continuous build up with no hump. It was really quiet and shock free. Very, very impressed.
> 
> Mike ran it through the chrono. At 27.5/70, it's IBO was 330 and 300 with a 417 grain arrow. That's loaded string.
> 
> Probably the most impressed I've been in quite a few years. Mike did an A+ job with this bow.


----------



## Crackers

Pics coming as soon as they up load to PB


----------



## Crackers

phxccw said:


> any pics of my Monster y'all shipped yesterday? Can't wait!!!!


Here's that Monster


----------



## Crackers

Carbon Element


----------



## Crackers

BT Invasion


----------



## Crackers

Strother Rush


----------



## Crackers

PSE EVO


----------



## Crackers

Insanity 29/70 peep/loop 347 IBO Shot at 30" 357 IBO


----------



## Crackers

Insanity CPXL custom made to hit 29 3/8"/60 74% let off with out changing cam origination 337 fps IBO peep/loop. Sorry this one wasn't finished but I was going to post pics and wanted it up and it won't be going out the door with a Hostage rest LOL


----------



## Crackers

Insanity


----------



## Crackers

Insanity


----------



## Crackers

Insanity


----------



## Crackers

Prime Centroid LR


----------



## Crackers

Prime Shift LR


----------



## mpchopper

Subscribed just incase a SR-71 gets posted!:wink:


----------



## waylonb19

Sweet hopefully I will be in the next batch.


----------



## Crackers

waylonb19 said:


> Sweet hopefully I will be in the next batch.


In the mix some where lol


----------



## Crackers

Insanity


----------



## Crackers

2011 PSE EVO


----------



## Breathn

looking good buddy..


----------



## Crackers

Breathn said:


> looking good buddy..


Thanks John


----------



## Whaack

TTT. Any new ones ready to come home?


----------



## mdewitt71

Looks like someone has been getting several Insanitys in.............
Nice.


----------



## Crackers

I have pics in the camera and even a 50 lb Insanity


----------



## slim9300

I can't wait to see your next CPXL! =)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSeals71

slim9300 said:


> I can't wait to see your next CPXL! =)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Conlan, check out post 3309


----------



## slim9300

BSeals71 said:


> Hey Conlan, check out post 3309


Yep. I saw it Brian. I actually talked to Mike quite a bit about that bow since I was starved for info and it was his first one. I'm not much for black bows but it still looks damn good. There is something special about the next CPXL to be posted. =)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSeals71

slim9300 said:


> Yep. I saw it Brian. I actually talked to Mike quite a bit about that bow since I was starved for info and it was his first one. I'm not much for black bows but it still looks damn good. There is something special about the next CPXL to be posted. =)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha... Is that one going to be yours?! :-D


----------



## slim9300

BSeals71 said:


> Haha... Is that one going to be yours?! :-D


Well, I just gave away my backup and Mike also has my Destroyer for another tune-up. So let's hope it's mine, cause my 3rd 3d shoot of the year is calling my name. =) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

Insanity 50/29 342 IBO


----------



## Crackers

Elite Hunter


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Liberty


----------



## Crackers

Strother SR71


----------



## Crackers

Strother Rush


----------



## Crackers

Elite Pulse


----------



## Crackers

Ross Cardiac


----------



## gwood_46

Customized my 2012 PSE EVO-Crackerized and much more 



When I got my 2012 Evo i decided I didn't want red anymore I really love the look of flow green and black strings so I decided I was going to make it that way. I had Carters Archery (best in the business) make me a crackerized string in those colors. To get rid of some of the red I had the red grips removed and replaced with the black. I took off the cable guard and spray painted it to match the string. I stuffed it full of cloth and put blue painters tape in the string holders so that they wouldn't get paint in them. I also spray painted my Spott Hogg saturday night special. I have done this twice now. I took both of them and baked them in the oven at 225 degrees for an hour and a half and they look great. You have to bake them or the paint will just chip off. Then to get rid of the red pse stickers on the handle and riser I took them out with a very small screw driver and took the measurement to some of the sheds in my shed collection. I used a dremel tool and a bench mounted grinder to make them. They turned out great. Love the unique look and got rid of the red. 
The last thing I did was that I love my Spott Hogg Hogg IT sight but i really wanted a floating pin. I have been shooting 60 yards with no problem for years now but really want to step back to 80-90- and 100. I like that my sight sticks out farther so I wanted to stick with the Spott Hogg but they only make 1 floating pin. G5 has a sight with 3 set pins and a floating sight but the sight sits very close to the riser. I took the head off the spott hogg and cut the G 5 in two right where the mathews looking harmonic dampener should be. I then used the dremel to drill out notches where the spott hogg bar has screw holes and tighten the screws that I was using on the spott hogg head. After a few modifications I finally have the green and black bow I had been wanting. Since I started shooting PSE a few years ago i have always used red things. I have had the sight customized for a few months now and used it on my old bow. Rock solid and with two gang adjustments I can center my sight better. Just for looks, doesn't make it shoot any better. I did leave the adjustments on the cams red just because I didn't feel like taking the bow apart and sending them off to be dipped. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

D 350


----------



## mpchopper

Crackers said:


> Strother SR71


Yay! Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## Crackers

I was flying into your little airport for the last 3 years to go bear hunting.


----------



## Crackers

Mathews SB


----------



## Whaack

Crackers said:


> Elite Pulse


Yesssssss! Should be in my hands any day.


----------



## W.O.T.O. HUNTS

this thread is making me wanna change my boring strings out!!


----------



## mpchopper

Got my bow back today. All's I can say is WOW! Only got to shoot a few arrows before the rain but very impressive! Smooth and the strings and cables are flawless. I definitely will be a repeat customer!
Thanks again!
Mike Poirier


----------



## fallhunter

How about some hoyt vectors?


----------



## keeferfish

Crackers said:


> Mathews SB


That looks great! Wish I had a Bow like that. Oh wait it is my bow......can I have it back? :icon_1_lol:

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Crackers

Ready for pick up



keeferfish said:


> That looks great! Wish I had a Bow like that. Oh wait it is my bow......can I have it back? :icon_1_lol:
> 
> Thanks Mike!


----------



## keeferfish

Crackers said:


> Ready for pick up


Can't wait but my son really excited to get his crackerized bow! :thumbs_up


----------



## Rod Savini

So to get your bow crackerized you have to ship it in or only available to people that are in the area?


----------



## Crackers

My wife told me I had a 120R coming in and I thought she was the greatest. A 120R for my bike the best ever. Then she smacked me and said get real and it was a R120 by Athens. More to follow (Man I wish it was the motor)


----------



## camelcluch

How are the RKT coming out for you? They seem to have potential but a bit rough from the factory.


----------



## Crackers

I have more for later


----------



## Crackers

Hoyts


----------



## Crackers

Strother Wrath


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Richard D.

thanks for posting a photo of pse, looks great steff and i will see you in the morning


----------



## vettelt11992

Crackers said:


> Strother


SR71 with the badger cams, is this the way they come now or can the old models be retrofitted with the newer cam?


----------



## wekilldeer

What are the specs for the SR-71/Badger cam combo??????


----------



## Crackers

wekilldeer said:


> What are the specs for the SR-71/Badger cam combo??????


27.5/60 peep-loop 314 IBO. They do not come this way nor can you get one this way. This is something I just through together and the cams are not available.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Crackers said:


> 27.5/60 peep-loop 314 IBO. They do not come this way nor can you get one this way. This is something I just through together and the cams are not available.


What color strings on this bow? Flo Orange and Blue? They really pop. Nice work as always.


----------



## Crackers

Sunset Orange/Blue


----------



## Tony219er

Yeesssiirrr!!! Bow porn!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Hope to have a retro bow going in soon????? Like an 03


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> I have more for later


Specs and Speeds there brother, Specs and Speeds !!
Good Job.


----------



## Crackers

mdewitt71 said:


> Specs and Speeds there brother, Specs and Speeds !!
> Good Job.


That is the later part. I need a little time to do a little write up and I have been swamped.


----------



## slim9300

A hear that a certain CPXL may be finished? =)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

slim9300 said:


> A hear that a certain CPXL may be finished? =)


I hear you might be right


----------



## brokenlittleman

Crackers said:


> I hear you might be right


Can't wait to see this one !!!


----------



## slim9300

brokenlittleman said:


> Can't wait to see this one !!!


Me too! What I really want to see is what kind of speed it gets with my 450 grain arrow. =)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

slim9300 said:


> Me too! What I really want to see is what kind of speed it gets with my 450 grain arrow. =)


How about 293 @64 lbs


----------



## slim9300

Crackers said:


> How about 293 @64 lbs


That's damn good! I'm excited to pull it back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

slim9300 said:


> That's damn good! I'm excited to pull it back.



One of these days....maybe


----------



## BSeals71

Crackers said:


> How about 293 @64 lbs


Is that at 31" drawl?


----------



## slim9300

BSeals71 said:


> Is that at 31" drawl?


Nope. 30.5". 

That puts the bow dead at its IBO of 340 fps which is impressive. Remember there are roughly 18 grains of weight on the string for peep and loop. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSeals71

slim9300 said:


> Nope. 30.5".
> 
> That puts the bow dead at its IBO of 340 fps which is impressive. Remember there are roughly 18 grains of weight on the string for peep and loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man... I hope you get a compleat pass threw on your elk this year


----------



## slim9300

BSeals71 said:


> Man... I hope you get a compleat pass threw on your elk this year


Lol. I Normally do but you can never have enough energy with elk. They can be very tough animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

Insanity 80/30 IBO peep and loop 357


----------



## Crackers

slim9300 said:


> A hear that a certain CPXL may be finished? =)


----------



## NeshotaValley

80/30 Insanity, Wow 400 grain arrow going 357, NASTY! Those strings are beautiful on there too Mr. Crackers, starting to think you really got some talent! LOL


----------



## Bowtech's#1

Crackers said:


> I have more for later


 It's surely later by now isn't it??


----------



## MAXXIS31

What kind of Speed are you seeing out of the primes? Have you been able to get rid of the twang?




Crackers said:


> Prime Shift LR


----------



## slim9300

Crackers said:


>


Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

Elite Answers


----------



## Crackers

Forest Insanity


----------



## Crackers

2010 GT500


----------



## Crackers

2006 Tribute


----------



## brokenlittleman

This thread never gets old. Love the colors on the Forest Insanity.


----------



## JRC_31

Crackers said:


> Elite Answers


I can't wait till it gets here!!


----------



## Crackers

PSE Stiletto


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Assassin SD


----------



## bowhunter727

What kinda speeds out of the assasin sd


----------



## ShootingABN!

Long live this Thread!


----------



## fallhunter

Crackers said:


> Here's my D 340


That bear looks like its dead.


----------



## Bow pro

Nice bear Mike....where was you hunting at?


----------



## Crackers

bowhunter727 said:


> What kinda speeds out of the assasin sd


This one is very fast and I'm trying to find out why but I will let you know


----------



## Crackers

New Brunswick


----------



## TKC

*Crackers*

Red and black string and cables on my Athens R-120
Thanks Mike


----------



## Bowtech's#1

TKC said:


> Red and black string and cables on my Athens R-120
> Thanks Mike


More about the R120 Mike PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech's#1 said:


> More about the R120 Mike PLEASE!!!!



For me this is the best bow the company has made. I think Jason and the crew has learned well in their limited time in the bow building business and I hope to see more like this in the Future. With one small change in the string specs the bow came in to exact AMO DL with perfect cam rotation and let off. After playing a bit with timing and speed nock location the bow shot 326 IBO with peep and loop.

I had fun with this bow as the owner could tell you and I'm sure he would tell you how many times I said "they got it right". The bow is 29" draw and not bad on the draw either


----------



## Bowtech's#1

Thanks Mike will be making the trip down there sometime this summer. Should be getting my R120 any time and am pumped to get it down there to have you work your magic on it.


----------



## rodney482

Crackers said:


> For me this is the best bow the company has made. I think Jason and the crew has learned well in their limited time in the bow building business and I hope to see more like this in the Future. With one small change in the string specs the bow came in to exact AMO DL with perfect cam rotation and let off. After playing a bit with timing and speed nock location the bow shot 326 IBO with peep and loop.
> 
> I had fun with this bow as the owner could tell you and I'm sure he would tell you how many times I said "they got it right". The bow is 29" draw and not bad on the draw either


Thanks Mike we are striving to become better every year.

We really appreciate your kind words!!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Athens1

Thank you Mike it means a lot.
Jason


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesome and congrats to Jason at Athens!


----------



## bowhunter727

So mike what are your thoughts about the cpxl is it as good as the insanity? Does it have a riser flex problem? Read that on AT so cant really trust it !


----------



## bulldogto

Any new breed lycan experience yet???


----------



## Crackers

bowhunter727 said:


> So mike what are your thoughts about the cpxl is it as good as the insanity? Does it have a riser flex problem? Read that on AT so cant really trust it !



I have not seen any issues with it yet. I have heard something about a issue with the longest setting but can't find it here so I'm going to see if I can set the cam lean incorrect and see if it has issues. The two I have shooting the bow at 31.5 and 32" are having no problems


----------



## TimmyZ7

Hey Athens, I do not shoot an Athens bow yet but I admire and have a lot of respect for any company willing to put a Cross on a bow! I love the Lord and am grateful to see that R120 riser. I pray you guys have continued success as it looks like you are already on your way!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump


----------



## bakejr

Hey Crackers, did you take any pics of that rush you finished today?


----------



## Crackers

bakejr said:


> Hey Crackers, did you take any pics of that rush you finished today?


Maybe

If I can just get the camera to give them up


----------



## bakejr

cool


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Crackers said:


> Maybe
> 
> If I can just get the camera to give them up


That camera must have some grip. lol


----------



## Crackers

Had to clean install computer it had bad juju. Pictures coming


----------



## Crackers

Bill here's your bow


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Insanity


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## bowhuntermn

Crackers said:


> BowTech


Hey I resemble that bow. :wink: After your string and cables, this thing rocks!!!! Thanks for the awesome visit and tune again as always.


----------



## obro

Ok spill the beans on the Assasin sd.


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Crackers said:


> Bill here's your bow


Thanks, and it is smoooooooth! Shoots great!!


----------



## bowhunter727

Hey mike have you been able to spend some time with a cpxl yet and if you have what are your thoughts? And is it quieter than a 2010 gt-500


----------



## Breathn

ttt


----------



## alks456

Yes, waitin'n for more pics.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers anything new?


----------



## Crackers

Camera full


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> Camera full


Put the Crown down and take care of that. . . . .sheesh.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Someone has a Birthday coming soon? You might need to download the camera for some new pic's?


----------



## Crackers

You can have the birthday if you want it....really I won't mind


----------



## Crackers

Insanity CPX 26.5/50 315 IBO peep-loop


----------



## Crackers

Insanity CPXL


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

HCA


----------



## Crackers

HCA


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## BigWave

Good gosh.....you're a busy dude!!! Them top 2 from today sure are purty!!!!:wink:


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

R120


----------



## pointndog

HEY MIKE!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......lol


----------



## Super 91

Now those last four are SHARP!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

pointndog said:


> HEY MIKE!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......lol


X2! Airborne Brother!


----------



## Young_blood

1st Post - Hey guys this is my first post here. I have been looking on this site for a while especially at crackerized bows. I am from about 45 min away from Carter's Archery and I am scheduled to take my bow in tomorrow to get it all done by Mike. Crazy excited especially after seeing the work that he has done with some of these other bows. Can't wait! Will for sure post tomorrow after my appointment. I'm sure it'll go awesome. I have heard nothing but amazing things


----------



## Young_blood

1st Post - Hey guys this is my first post here. I have been looking on this site for a while especially at crackerized bows. I am from about 45 min away from Carter's Archery and I am scheduled to take my bow in tomorrow to get it all done by Mike. Crazy excited especially after seeing the work that he has done with some of these other bows. Can't wait! Will for sure post tomorrow after my appointment. I'm sure it'll go awesome. I have heard nothing but amazing things


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers is Awesome!


----------



## shepmankev

Left my destroyer 340 there last sat and I cant wait to get it back.


----------



## Michigander2010

what is the turn around time On a Bow shipped to Him..I Think I am going to ship MY 340 to Mike...


----------



## shepmankev

I was told 2-3 wks right now but I am sure that changes the closer it gets to deer season opening.


----------



## Mahly

It blends kinda well LOL! guess that qualifies it as a hunting bow LOL!


----------



## ShootingABN!

So something of old is coming anew..... Like 03???????


----------



## wbates

Got an appointment with the Master on the 26th! Can't wait for my Athens to be super tuned!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Something old, new maybe????


----------



## Rockhopper

Crackers said:


> Elite Hunter


is this flame\silver?


----------



## Rockhopper

Crackers said:


> BT Guardian


flo green\silver?


----------



## JerseyGTI337

Wow I just got my pulse back from mike and while I didn't get to shoot it yet it feels like a totally different bow. For a moment I was a little disappointed cause I didn't see the mouse but after looking over the bow real good I finally found it, clever new location. Also got some great numbers with it which is always a plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

Camera has given up a few more pics


----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers

E7 with Z7 Mag cam


----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers




----------



## AK&HIboy

Crackers said:


>


That is a good lookin rig!What camo is that?And are the pockets,and roller PC or painted.Thanks


----------



## chaded

Looks like Harvest Moon with yellow or green base paint.


----------



## Breathn

someones been busy,....lol looking good


----------



## Crackers

Not sure about the complete finish except it was done by someone who hasn't done many or understands the tolerances on bows. As always Thank You John


----------



## tnarb

Mike do you see any significant difference in a drop away attachment? Top limb vs bottom limb, vs down cable?


----------



## AR&BOW

Lookin good as usual Mike.:thumb:


----------



## ShootingABN!

So nice!


----------



## Crackers

tnarb said:


> Mike do you see any significant difference in a drop away attachment? Top limb vs bottom limb, vs down cable?


More a personal thing


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> So nice!



I have something green made


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> I have something green made


Flo Green .....


----------



## dmgiss

According to my tracking number, Mike received my bow on saturday. I am completely stoked to get my Insanity CPX back from him. I will be posting pics and numbers when it returns. It was shooting 322 with a 356 grain arrow when he got it. Can't wait to see what magic he can perform.


----------



## DuckMan73

That Monster is absolutely SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Something coming anew?


----------



## Crackers

The Green One


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## SiliconeClone

Hey crackers do you have an updated site? The one in your signature does not work :/


----------



## Crackers

SiliconeClone said:


> Hey crackers do you have an updated site? The one in your signature does not work :/


It will work again in a few weeks.


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## bowhunter020

Hi, Mike ever do any Prime Shifts


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

bowhunter020 said:


> Hi, Mike ever do any Prime Shifts


I have done Prime's


----------



## ShootingABN!

Thanks Crackers!




Crackers said:


> The Green One


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## dsimon

Hey Mike, what are you getting out of a Carbon Element 29"/70lb with an rkt cam?


----------



## Crackers

dsimon said:


> Hey Mike, what are you getting out of a Carbon Element 29"/70lb with an rkt cam?


More then I should


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the Master!


----------



## jmlstl

Just received in the mail last week from the man himself. Couldn't be happier with the performance out of this bow and how smooth and whisper quiet it is.

Bow is Elite Answer and is 70lbs/29in. String color is Blue/Red & White. Very happy with color combo.

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l180/jmlStL/ArcheryTalk/IMG_1575_zps2e018f7a.jpg">


----------



## Dooger

Nice jm!!!


----------



## Kelly Ison

Received my insanity from Crackers this week. A few hours of sighting in and I'm absolutely blown away. Perfect flight and amazing speed. Thanks Mike again for awesome work. Love the bow!


----------



## Crackers

I have a bunch of pics if I ever get around to posting


----------



## bodyman79

I dont think you will have time with guys like me keeping you till 7:30 on a Friday night!!


----------



## Crackers

bodyman79 said:


> I dont think you will have time with guys like me keeping you till 7:30 on a Friday night!!


I know : D


----------



## Crackers

Got a few more off the camera


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Jennings


----------



## Crackers

Martin


----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Bear/Jennings


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Martin


----------



## hondalover

*Post your "Crackerized" hunting bow pics...or some of his neat string color combos.*



Crackers said:


> More then I should


Really interested in this


----------



## QuikScope77

Just got my Bear Carnage and looking to get Crackerized! What do I do? I have a buddy @ work who had his done and he recommended. I would appreciate any info, thanks!


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Beautiful as always Mike.


----------



## bowtecha

man them are some great looking crackerized threads


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Spyder 30


----------



## Guardian Shoote

any feedback on the airshox?


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Hoyt Spyder 30



Dude it looks AWESOME !!! Thank You, Thank You, Thank You !!!!!


----------



## Crackers

Bow feels great and it's really really smooth. Best cam in a long time


----------



## bornagain

Guardian Shoote said:


> any feedback on the airshox?


When I was talking to Mike on the phone we talked about your post and he told me he really didn't notice them, thought they worked great and the bow is super quiet. Which is my feeling they work as advertised and you don't really even notice them.


----------



## AR&BOW

That Spyder looks great.


----------



## River420Bottom

Crackers said:


>


What does the xlr8 do speed wise, i have a blacked out xlr8 im thinking of sending to ya for blue/black or blue/white strings with halo servings and a tune


----------



## wbates

Is that a tan/black string on that Hoyt Spyder Mike?
I Like how it matches the grip!


----------



## ShootingABN!

bornagain said:


> Dude it looks AWESOME !!! Thank You, Thank You, Thank You !!!!!


New bows..... Gotta love the Master...


----------



## toddskill

Here is a razor edge he did for me. Black and florescent orange.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Happy Thanksgiving early!


----------



## AR&BOW

Need more pics Mike.:wink:


----------



## 417brobinson

ttt


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## dwagoner

NICE WORK there Mr Carter......


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Ross


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Nichko

*Post your "Crackerized" hunting bow pics...or some of his neat string color combos.*


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## thrilla7

*Post your "Crackerized" hunting bow pics...or some of his neat string color combos.*










What color combo is this? Royal blue?


----------



## Crackers

thrilla7 said:


> What color combo is this? Royal blue?


Blue/White-Blue combo


----------



## thrilla7

*Post your "Crackerized" hunting bow pics...or some of his neat string color combos.*










Is this royal blue and black? Trying to find what blue "pops" the best on a black bow. Lookin to get a helim tactical done.


----------



## ShootingABN!

anything new? Merry Christmas!


----------



## ParkerBow

He just finished my Omen Max


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for 2013  !


----------



## chrismcd77

I just have to give Mike props, first I want to say thanks for the great strings. Second I want to thank him for answering my emails. I was looking at a Bowtech Captain and didn't know anything about this bow other than the reviews I had read, so I emailed Mike and he replied back within a hour. I now own a Bowtech Captain and I can't wait to ship it to Mike to get it Crackerized. I know you are a busy man and I want to personally say THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt with Z3 Conversion


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Destroyer


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## 3-d buster x4

Crackers said:


>


I really like the looks of this bow ! Never heard of lethal force bows ...


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Maxis 31 with Spyder RKT cam
60/29 IBO 328 Peep/loop
Very smooth and great valley....about time lol


----------



## Crackers

Mathews SBXT


----------



## Crackers

BowTeck EXP


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Hoyt Maxis 31 with Spyder RKT cam
> 60/29 IBO 328 Peep/loop
> Very smooth and great valley....about time lol



AWESOME Michael !!!!!!!


----------



## AirborneMan21

How much for new strings and a tune for a Bowtech Insanity?


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Another Hoyt Spyder 34


----------



## AR&BOW

Got any more new pics Mike? Like maybe an SHO? :wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the Master!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Ttt


----------



## Crackers

I may have pics on the camera


----------



## rodney482

Here is some of Mikes great work


----------



## wbates

So what was the verdict on the athens testament Mike? Good speed and draw cycle?


----------



## Crackers

Everything is a plus. I have the Convixtion running through the test now


----------



## deer310sg

Mike, can't wait to get my Hunter back!


----------



## mdewitt71

aint been on this thread or seen my big brother in a spell..............


----------



## camelcluch

TTT, I just like the thread.


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Another Hoyt Spyder 34


Thanks Again Michael, shot this thing out to 80 yards this last weekend what a tack driver !!!! You are the MAN !


----------



## chukncarbon

My Destroyer 350 has been in St. Joe for a week now and it feels like a month. I think i'm more excited to get it back, then I was purchased the bow. Anyone else ever have this problem when getting your bow "crackerized"?


----------



## Crackers

Been busy and I see I need to visit more often. I have a bunch of pics on the camera I guess I need to get uploaded


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Been busy and I see I need to visit more often. I have a bunch of pics on the camera I guess I need to get uploaded


Yea post them up....


----------



## Crackers

About ready to post more. I have a Bolt together Alpine to post when finished....heehaw my first one lol. Even have one of those new BowTech thingies also and I think I'll put a turbo on it and Dyno tune it


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> About ready to post more. I have a Bolt together Alpine to post when finished....heehaw my first one lol. Even have one of those new BowTech thingies also and I think I'll put a turbo on it and Dyno tune it


Hurry up and get to work then.... I wanna hear more about it.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

feel free to post pics of mine up, Glad to get the call it was done today!


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Wrath SHO


----------



## Crackers

Rush


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Athens Testament 
You need to shot this bow


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Chill The best bow they came out with this year IMO


----------



## Crackers

PSE Omen


----------



## Crackers

PSE DNA


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt with the new RKT (Spyder cams)


----------



## Crackers

PSE DNA


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

New Breed
Nice bow nice spped


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Spyder Turbo

Everyone in the shop liked the looks of this one


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Carbon Knight 

I am still working on this and I'm very pleased so far. I took the bow to bike night at Worth Harley-Davidson in Kansas City and I was surprised how many people knew what it was when I walked through the store with it. Those that shot the bow were blown away and I believe have put this bow on their list. This bow will go to one of my friends and GM of the store when I'm finished and he has already destroyed the fletch and half the arrows I took down.

Currently 60/28.5 IBO arrow 331fps I forgot to weigh the Reds but they hit 302


----------



## Belicoso

Crackers said:


> BowTech Carbon Knight
> 
> I am still working on this and I'm very pleased so far. I took the bow to bike night at Worth Harley-Davidson in Kansas City and I was surprised how many people knew what it was when I walked through the store with it. Those that shot the bow were blown away and I believe have put this bow on their list. This bow will go to one of my friends and GM of the store when I'm finished and he has already destroyed the fletch and half the arrows I took down.
> 
> Currently 60/28.5 IBO arrow 331fps I forgot to weigh the Reds but they hit 302


These are the most detailed pic´s I have seen so far about this bow.The finish work on the riser is clearly visible in the pic´s,looks like it´s textured some.


----------



## champus

Crackers said:


> Hoyt


Cool stabilizer !!!
Who is the manufacturer ??


----------



## mdewitt71

awesome pics there brother..... 
The red accents in the Carbon Knight, is it metal or the same composite material as the riser?
Looks good keep up the great work. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

mdewitt71 said:


> awesome pics there brother.....
> The red accents in the Carbon Knight, is it metal or the same composite material as the riser?
> Looks good keep up the great work. :darkbeer:


Metal and a sticker


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Im excited to get it home, it looks great! thanks again


Crackers said:


> Hoyt Spyder Turbo
> 
> Everyone in the shop liked the looks of this one


----------



## Catfish18

The stabilizer on the Spyder with orange strings is manufactured by Trophy Ridge


----------



## champus

Catfish18 said:


> The stabilizer on the Spyder with orange strings is manufactured by Trophy Ridge


*Thank you !!!!!*


----------



## AR&BOW

Crackers said:


> Wrath SHO


That's one good looking bow. Its shoots great too. :wink:


----------



## U of M Fan

Crackers said:


> BowTech Carbon Knight
> 
> I am still working on this and I'm very pleased so far. I took the bow to bike night at Worth Harley-Davidson in Kansas City and I was surprised how many people knew what it was when I walked through the store with it. Those that shot the bow were blown away and I believe have put this bow on their list. This bow will go to one of my friends and GM of the store when I'm finished and he has already destroyed the fletch and half the arrows I took down.
> 
> Currently 60/28.5 IBO arrow 331fps I forgot to weigh the Reds but they hit 302


That is one sweet looking rig there!!!! Well done


----------



## Cameron3395

Just sent mine in. Can't wait to see how it shoots when I get it back.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump!


----------



## nflook765

Just got the call that my bow is finished and ready to be shipped! Can't wait to see what it looks like. Strother SX-1.


----------



## bc5000

I called them today to see if they could install a new string and cables this week or next week. The lady said they were 3 weeks out and were not taking appointments.


----------



## nflook765

bc5000 said:


> I called them today to see if they could install a new string and cables this week or next week. The lady said they were 3 weeks out and were not taking appointments.


Yes they have been swamped from my understanding. My bow has been there about a month and a half. Normally it takes about 2 weeks max. It is well worth the wait though if you can stand it!


----------



## nontypical169

Crackers said:


> Hoyt with the new RKT (Spyder cams)


Nice mike..how does the draw cycle feel with those cams on it?


----------



## DirtyDave413

I think I'm going to go this route after this season is over. Can't send it off now, I have 2 deer and a bear to kill.


----------



## hunterhewi

Maybe when mike gets my vanquish done he will post pics  what do ya say buddy!


----------



## Breathn

still my favorite thread on AT...


----------



## hookinbull

What kind of dampeners are those on the risers of the two Bowtechs? I've seen them before but don't remember where.


----------



## chuckdslayer

I should not have clicked this thread. Mike has my bow and I cant wait to get the call that it is ready, not that I can shoot it right now with 7 stitches in my palm. Of course I'd take the stitches out early just to be able to shoot the bow.


----------



## bwhnter4life

bc5000 said:


> I called them today to see if they could install a new string and cables this week or next week. The lady said they were 3 weeks out and were not taking appointments.


Well it is summer and Crackers has a pretty sweet looking Harley....that he has been crackerizing.....so Im sure that has taken up some time


----------



## Caged Archer

I have not needed new strings yet but I had problems with all of my local shops. No one could or really cared to tune my Hoyt Turbo right. I was even told to learn to shoot my bow untuned by a shopping Lawrence Kansas. I drove to Carter's shop and in 1 hour he had my bow paper tuned. Upon checking my walk back I found it was perfect from 10-60 yards. I figured just for the hell of it I would try bare shaft. I was hitting my golf tees at 30 yards with the bare shafts. I couldn't be happier! 

Of course the only bad thing if I miss now it is all on me.


----------



## chuckdslayer

It feels like Christmas time waiting to see pics of my bow get posted. Hopefully in the next week or so, but in the meantime just going back though this thread looking at Mike's great work.


----------



## archerdad

still doing great work!! some of the best service in the business!


----------



## dwagoner

Crackers said:


> Hoyt with the new RKT (Spyder cams)


is that a clamp on metal loop i see????ultra nock?? thought those things were outlawed and banned for life LOL....


----------



## bwhnter4life

dwagoner said:


> is that a clamp on metal loop i see????ultra nock?? thought those things were outlawed and banned for life LOL....


LOL....and we all have made or heard that mistake once with Mike


----------



## Tony219er

Breathn said:


> still my favorite thread on AT...


Yep it's pretty epic! 500,000 views is impressive!


----------



## Joe4570

Do they do strings for Excal or middlelton cross bows


----------



## bornagain

dwagoner said:


> is that a clamp on metal loop i see????ultra nock?? thought those things were outlawed and banned for life LOL....


Mike and I were talking about the bow. It is owned by one of the QAD guys pretty sure it's the actual owner of QAD's bow, so obviously they have to be equipped with their own products.


----------



## chuckdslayer

Just got the phone call. Mine is ready and will be on its way home. I cant wait for it to get here so I can start slaying deer.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Crackers

It's been a long month


----------



## ShootingABN!

Time for some crown?


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Time for some crown?


That does sound good


----------



## bwhnter4life

Crackers said:


> That does sound good


A long month and it was only 2 days into it  Seems like more than crown is needed


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## archerdad

your flash is not working, but those are dayglo strings...lol


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Alpine


----------



## hunterhewi

Crackers said:


> Strother


Mike got the vanquish today! Looks absolutely awesome! Thanks for all your work brother!


----------



## Crackers

hunterhewi said:


> Mike got the vanquish today! Looks absolutely awesome! Thanks for all your work brother!


That was fast


----------



## hunterhewi

Crackers said:


> That was fast


Your tellin me lol you just shipped it yesterday afternoon! Cant wait to shoot it love the draw on it!


----------



## alks456

I like these bows!
If they also shoot well...well, they do!


----------



## nflook765

Crackers said:


> Elite


Must have been a long month. This is my Strother not Elite. Lol.

I can't believe I missed you posting this. I absolutely love how it turned out and it sure is a shooter. The Flo Yellow and Brown is a great combo. Thanks again!!


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## dmgiss

What is the current turn around time? I need a string and a tune on my Bowtech Experience. Thanks


----------



## bcycle

Same question here. Wait time and turn around? 
Also have you tuned any of the new bows out? Impressed with any in particular? 
Thanks


----------



## Crackers

If you want to know turn around times and pricing then send a PM or call the shop please.

I have slowly been doing some of the new bows like the new DNA SP and the new Prime and both are great. I have a couple folks waiting on their new carbon Hoyts so we'll see when they show up. I will be doing a write up on the Full Throttle once I have completely went through it.....it's really fun to shoot and nothing like the Omen


----------



## bambikiller

What were specs on the element


----------



## dmgiss

Can't wait to get my experience just in time to head to new mexico and let the air out of a big ole muley!! Thanks mike and gayle!!


----------



## Crackers

29" draw


----------



## panther08

Guessing pse FT at 29" 70lbs?


----------



## Crackers

panther08 said:


> Guessing pse FT at 29" 70lbs?


Very good guess but poundage is wrong


----------



## bowhunter727

Hey mike what kinda speeds you getting out of the E35


----------



## Crackers

bowhunter727 said:


> Hey mike what kinda speeds you getting out of the E35


The couple we have done have been right in the middle of their IBO range


----------



## panther08

60lbs? Guys like you make guy like me spend to much money. Pics of bow please


----------



## Crackers

Pics and write up will follow as soon as I can


----------



## Crackers

400gr arrow


----------



## NCBuckNBass

It really annoys me when crackers get on here hyping his skill set. Just because I STILL can't shoot my fletched and unfletched arrows together for fear of busting nocks after he tuned my bow with his strings strings *7.5 years ago* does not mean he has a clue about this stuff. Maybe I'm just that good a shooter! LOL


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Nice work as always Mike.The FT write up should be very interesting.


----------



## bowhunter727

Are the cpxl hitting ibo?


----------



## Crackers

bowhunter727 said:


> Are the cpxl hitting ibo?


For the most part yes.


----------



## Crackers

Cool right


----------



## Crackers

RPM


----------



## bigbucks9

specs please.


----------



## Andy.

Best thread on AT!!


----------



## wbates

Speeds buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ??????????????


----------



## Crackers

bigbucks9 said:


> specs please.


Going to have to wait a little on those because he took it before I had a chance to check it out. He'll bring it back tomorrow he just wanted to see what it was like shooting at longer distance. 28/60 My kids bow and you know how kids are


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Going to have to wait a little on those because he took it before I had a chance to check it out. He'll bring it back tomorrow he just wanted to see what it was like shooting at longer distance. 28/60 My kids bow and you know how kids are


Oops didn't know it was Matts bow don't show him my text lol......


----------



## Crackers

bornagain said:


> Oops didn't know it was Matts bow don't show him my text lol......


I didn't know it left the shop until it was gone. This was one of those mom said ok while I wasn't in hearing range and I was told to chill it would be back tomorrow.


----------



## bowhunter727

Mike can you get the elite hdx ?


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> RPM


What is with the wires and stuff on the bow... a digi cam?
Looks sweet brother, I like the arrow rest too.


----------



## pointndog

mdewitt71 said:


> What is with the wires and stuff on the bow... a digi cam?
> Looks sweet brother, I like the arrow rest too.


LP light for the sight......


----------



## Crackers

Yup a LP light which I won't leave home without lol


----------



## SWANZN1

My carbon spyder just got crackerized. Thanks for the great service Mike!


----------



## Crackers

SWANZN1 said:


> View attachment 1910886
> 
> My carbon spyder just got crackerized. Thanks for the great service Mike!


Your Welcome


----------



## Crackers

Crackers said:


> I didn't know it left the shop until it was gone. This was one of those mom said ok while I wasn't in hearing range and I was told to chill it would be back tomorrow.


Ok the bow came back. Like I mentioned it has a super hooded peep and loop and IBO is 333.5 and 295.5 with a 400gr arrow


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> Ok the bow came back. Like I mentioned it has a super hooded peep and loop and IBO is 333.5 and 295.5 with a 400gr arrow



So at the bows 28/60 an IBO weight arrow is going 333.5 fps with peep and loop add the 12-13fps per inch of draw length that Bowtech says you loose and it's with in a few fps of IBO. Using the 400gr arrow you are exactly at IBO. 

Good info as always thanks Michael


----------



## MOHALucan

Subscribed


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Stevens


----------



## Crackers

Pair of 360's


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Spyder 34


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

360


----------



## Crackers

360


----------



## Crackers

Chris here's your Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## c5mrr270

Crackers said:


> Hoyt Spyder 34


What kind of speeds out of the 34?


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Couple 360's


----------



## Crackers

CPXL Multicam camo


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

360


----------



## Crackers

Chill R


----------



## bornagain

Nice Mikey


----------



## Crackers

bornagain said:


> Nice Mikey



Thank you

More coming

As soon as I get the kink out of my neck and the tingling out of my toes and fingers


----------



## Looney Bin

Hey Mike,

What kind of numbers did you get out of the RPM 360 at the shorter DL's?


----------



## Crackers

Looney Bin said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> What kind of numbers did you get out of the RPM 360 at the shorter DL's?


I am doing shorter DL's now so soon we will both know


----------



## wbates

Nice work Mike

Them 360s look sure like nice


----------



## Crackers

wbates said:


> Nice work Mike
> 
> Them 360s look sure like nice


They have been fun. I have two Overdrive's going on the tuning block tomorrow.


----------



## wbates

wbates said:


> Nice work Mike
> 
> Them 360s look sure like nice


Lol my typing blows


----------



## Crackers

c5mrr270 said:


> What kind of speeds out of the 34?


If I can find my notes


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BT OD


----------



## Crackers

360


----------



## Crackers

LH RPM 360


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Love the strings! I'm so ready for this bow!


----------



## BP1992

Great thread!


----------



## Crackers

Working on my retirement


----------



## archerdad

nice to see you keeping fit on the treadmill


----------



## Crackers

archerdad said:


> nice to see you keeping fit on the treadmill


Now that's funny lol


----------



## ilbow404

Subscribed


----------



## AR&BOW

Nice change of pace in the tuning dept. Love the bike.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump.... Man the online Sergeant Majors Academy is keeping me busy..... Light at the end of the tunnel. Can't wait to get the new Strings and cables.. LOL.


----------



## Blackout CE

Crackers said:


> Working on my retirement




What RWHP is the bike putting out,

My V Rod Muscle is running 167 RWHP


----------



## alks456

So this is also a bow?
Very special shape


----------



## dmgiss

Can't wait to get my RPM!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

Blackout CE said:


> What RWHP is the bike putting out,
> 
> My V Rod Muscle is running 167 RWHP


With the Big Twins it's more about Torque. With these bikes you get into the 100hp?100tq family your doing something. This one is 94hp 99tq.


----------



## Crackers

Custom shop PSE Source


----------



## Blackout CE

Crackers said:


> With the Big Twins it's more about Torque. With these bikes you get into the 100hp?100tq family your doing something. This one is 94hp 99tq.




Yes i agree with the torque.

Mine runs 167 hp and 100 tq


----------



## kcrebel

Crackers said:


> Chris here's your Hoyt


I'm embarrassed to say I missed this completely....
It looks almost as good on my computer screen as it does in person...

What can I say? Another great job by Crackers!!!


----------



## mdewitt71

Tax Lawyer said:


> Love the strings! I'm so ready for this bow!


Sweet bow bro..... :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

Hey kcrebel I have this bow of yours that I think I'll put my own twist of colors on......I Jess will like LOL


----------



## kcrebel

Without pics it didn't happen! 
Are you saying you may be taking a liking to the chill x???
:mg:


----------



## PSE 2374

What is this crackerized stuff ?


----------



## Crackers

kcrebel said:


> Without pics it didn't happen!
> Are you saying you may be taking a liking to the chill x???
> :mg:



I'm saying I might be liking you not knowing what you're getting :tongue:


----------



## kcrebel

Crackers said:


> I'm saying I might be liking you not knowing what you're getting :tongue:


You got me really good with the empty box yesterday. ukey:

I'm a bit gun-shy at this point for your antics buddy....:secret:

However history has shown if you build it I will shoot it better than anything else sans whatever evil color combo you bless me with.....:wink:


----------



## kcrebel

PSE 2374 said:


> What is this crackerized stuff ?


It's like Crystal Meth for your bow with no side effects...:rock:


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Chill X. Here you go kcrebel
I do like the Chill line. Mathews hit a home run with this line and I enjoy working on them


----------



## kcrebel

:mg::shade::dancing::set1_applaud::cheers:

I say it every time but this may be the best one yet! Thanks again for such a quality product and service second to NONE!!!


----------



## Crackers

Sounds like you might be a little excited lol. Hope it's fast enough as I have no idea what they are suppose to IBO at. You know me I never know and printed specs mean little to me.


----------



## kcrebel

Me either. I like to hit what I'm aiming at and have fun shooting it. It's going to get there eventually either way. Lol. 
I think IBO based on the 75% mods is listed at 336. I'm seeing thread reports of IBO speeds with the 85% coming in around 327. 
I have no way to quantify that other than what I have read. Fwiw. 
I think you did just fine on this one. :secret:


----------



## Crackers

Couple more Chills coming soon. Like as soon as they get off the camera


----------



## bow tech user

Some really nice looken bows cant wait to get my rpm back an try it out


----------



## chrismcd77

Can you post some pics of a Mathews Creed XS?

Thanks.


----------



## Crackers

Mathews XS


----------



## Crackers

BowTech 360


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Chill R


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Monster


----------



## Crackers

Chill X


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

PSE Freak SP Custom shop


----------



## Crackers

Martin


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Something they gave me to play with


----------



## eyedoc

This is one of my all time favorite AT threads...


----------



## AR&BOW

eyedoc said:


> This is one of my all time favorite AT threads...


Yep!! Would like to hear your thoughts on the Alloy Mike.


----------



## Crackers

AR&BOW said:


> Yep!! Would like to hear your thoughts on the Alloy Mike.


The Alloy is becoming a really fun bow to shoot. I have been playing around mixing things up when ever i can get a spare minute. I have managed to get a softer shot and a little more quiet. I do have another change I would love to make but need a machinist for that.


----------



## Crackers

Prime Alloy
Wasn't ready for someone to walk in and take it. Had to do a lot of testing this morning before it left and it shot so good.


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## BvrHunter

That CS is SICK!!!!


----------



## primal-bow

did every do an elite e-35? I jump some pages looking for one but didn't see any elite?


----------



## Crackers

kgtech said:


> did every do an elite e-35? I jump some pages looking for one but didn't see any elite?


Just finished 2 and will be posted soon


----------



## Crackers

Just finished a Obsession Phoenix


----------



## leveralone

Crackers said:


> Just finished a Obsession Phoenix


Pics and how did it tune up? Speed?


----------



## deer310sg

Can't wait to see that Phoenix!


----------



## Crackers

It's all comin. I run a little slower these days


----------



## NCBuckNBass

My FAV-O-RIGHT thread of all time.


----------



## duby8609

The Phoenix looks great. Mike did a great job.


----------



## Crackers

I have another one


----------



## Crackers

I hope to finish the strings on this one today and actually get time to play with it before someone else comes and buys it. Little hard to fully experience the bow if it doesn't stay in the shop long enough. Was testing broad heads with the last one and if this does the same thing we'll have a winner


----------



## huntin4hitters

subscribed for elite pics!


----------



## Crackers

Sometimes it's not about the bow




Homemade BBQ Sauce


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Well that was uncalled for. lol. Please keep the posts to bows, unless you have enough to share. Looks awesome. How was the home made bbq sauce?


Crackers said:


> Sometimes it's not about the bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade BBQ Sauce


----------



## Crackers

It was and is very tasty


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Crown in the sauce????


----------



## River420Bottom

Crackers said:


> Mathews XS


That is beyond nice, hope to send a Z7 magnum and a DXT in the off season, love the red and black


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt1021 said:


> That is beyond nice, hope to send a Z7 magnum and a DXT in the off season, love the red and black


This did look good. Much better with the 2 colors over the solid red we were looking at doing


----------



## Crackers

Elite 35


----------



## Crackers

Elite 35


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Obsession Phoenix


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Ross


----------



## Crackers

Browning


----------



## Crackers

06 Ally


----------



## White Wizzard

Man! I can't wait to see my Overdrive! Its killing me!!!


----------



## bornagain

Wild Bill 71 said:


> Well that was uncalled for. lol. Please keep the posts to bows, unless you have enough to share. Looks awesome. How was the home made bbq sauce?


I hear you. I know Michael is often busy this time of year and doesn't get to hunt much so I text him pictures while I'm in a tree. He often replies with pictures of him cooking something in his smoker or even worse the entire dinner on his plate. It's just not fair when I'm in a tree starving or eating a lame sandwich or something, lol...


----------



## Christian_Moore

Crackers said:


> BowTech


That looks great. Can't wait to send my experience in after the season is over. All the sound dampening weight systems added to the riser,cable gaurd, and string stop added a lot of weight to the bow. Are there alternatives?


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

Old Tribute


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Obsession


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Christian_Moore

Nasty


----------



## Crackers

The Prodigy


----------



## Christian_Moore

Top her off with a hha kingpin and that will be a good Christmas gift for me.


----------



## Christian_Moore

What's the retail on the new prodiy


----------



## bornagain

How does it shoot Michael ? Looks cool


----------



## Crackers

Very smooth and quiet. All other testing still needs done. It's not a speed demon but it's more then fast enough


----------



## Breathn

Still best thread on AT


----------



## ArcheryRoad

What was the axle to axle exactly on prodigy?


----------



## Crackers

ArcheryRoad said:


> What was the axle to axle exactly on prodigy?



32"ata


----------



## wbates

Bow is pretty nice


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## mattymointx

Thank you mike!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Prototype to be announced later


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## mattymointx

Perhaps from Athens???


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Prototype to be announced later


whoa...... will have to be checking that out. :tongue:


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt Z3 conversion


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## BradleyP

Longest running thread on AT? Never let it stop. Love the bow porn!


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Prime

The Prime bows I still have in store


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Prime
> 
> The Prime bows I still have in store


OK....... you got us waiting...... for the prototype that is :wink:


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Strother


*Nice.....* one bow I wish I had not got'n rid of.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Crackers said:


> Prototype to be announced later


Later.......Tonight?


----------



## ParkerBow

Hurry up


----------



## Doebuster

Wild Bill 71 said:


> Well that was uncalled for. lol. Please keep the posts to bows, unless you have enough to share. Looks awesome. How was the home made bbq sauce?


next time I get a set of strings from someone it will be you if you cook some of those before I get there ! Lol custom tuner and bar eques he's got skill !!!


----------



## Crackers

Wild Bill 71 got some BBQ today


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Crackers said:


> Wild Bill 71 got some BBQ today


And it was great, loved the home made BBQ sauce. Great day, visiting and shooting new bows. Thanks Mike and Gale...


----------



## mattymointx

Thanks mike!!! Shoots amazing and looks great as well as!!!


----------



## Crackers

mattymointx said:


> View attachment 2106189
> 
> 
> Thanks mike!!! Shoots amazing and looks great as well as!!!


Grips look awesome


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Black Ops


----------



## Crackers

The Beast


----------



## mdewitt71

I was looking at pics of my MAX4 Beast from Kansas just the other night.... still wish I had that bow.


----------



## mattymointx

Yeah, Dave at torqueless did the plates. They look great with your strings and feel great.


----------



## wbates

Merry Christmas Mike! Dont drink to much of those fruity mixtures of yours!


----------



## Celtic_Monk

Like this?


----------



## mdewitt71

bump for the Guru................
I think you have rested from the ATA show enuf, now get back to work. :wink:


----------



## watasha

#3880 sure looks like my RPM


----------



## Wolfhound180

Ttt


----------



## nockjunkie

My crackerized bt will be home on Thursday. It's like Christmas when you were a kid. Lol


----------



## nockjunkie

Got a chance to shoot my crackerized experience today and all I can say is WOW. The bow drives tacks now and is so quiet. Mike has a great attention to detail. He put extra serving in the nocking point so the string cradles the nock like a ball bearing in a sling shot. The peep has zero rotation and the string serving is balance out to the mm. This was well worth the money. O and did I mention the tune picked up 13 fps (348 ibo). Thank you Mr. Carter!


----------



## nockjunkie

First 4 shots today.


----------



## Lilank

My Testament just arrived there Friday, can't wait to get it back.SO EXCITED with anticipation.


----------



## nockjunkie

That bow is made by Athens right? Has a wicked looking riser.


----------



## Lilank

It is made by Athens, the riser is a really cool design.


----------



## bow tech user

Here's a pic of my rpm completed


----------



## nockjunkie

We're did you order the red bow jax that screw into the riser?


----------



## bow tech user

You can you the same post Bowtech uses


----------



## nockjunkie

bow tech user said:


> You can you the same post Bowtech uses


Not sure I understand what you mean?


----------



## bow tech user

The posts that that Bowtech use to attach the bio shock dampeners will work for your bow jax dampeners


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

No Cam LOL to funny

Here you go Patrick


----------



## Crackers

No Cam


----------



## Crackers

No Cam again


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Prime Alloy with PCXL cams


----------



## Crackers

Prime Rival


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Chill X


----------



## Crackers

Canam's Prime


----------



## Crackers

Prime ION


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Older BowTech


----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Crackers said:


> No Cam LOL to funny
> 
> Here you go Patrick


I like what you did and got rid of the teflon sleeve. Much better looking.


----------



## Lilank

Can't wait to see a Testament here!!
Ronald


----------



## Crackers

Thank you. These 3 guys are my local guinea pigs so if things change I'll make sure it's noted. So far cam lean is gone and no rubbing


----------



## bwhnter4life

bowhuntermitch said:


> I like what you did and got rid of the teflon sleeve. Much better looking.


Maybe it is angle of picture but what is that covering up bottom cam? Goes from riser back to cam. 

As usual mike does great work!!!


----------



## Crackers

One of them have a side balance which might be what you see


----------



## nockjunkie

Crackers said:


> BowTech


Thanks again Crackers!


----------



## Wild Bill 71

Looks like I need a fancy new sight. lol Love the way this thing shoots.


Crackers said:


> Prime Rival


----------



## mdewitt71

Looks good brother...... cant wait till next month, its been too long. :darkbeer:


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Some great bows and pics in this thread!


----------



## Redline925

Crackers said:


> 360


Is this black and white? or black and gray?


----------



## mdewitt71

few more days and I will heading north to see my brother............ cant wait.


----------



## RxBowhunter

:bump:


----------



## mdewitt71

I was just up there.... I know he has pics to show; just busy on more bows.


----------



## Crackers

Yes Michael I have pics.....somewhere


----------



## Crackers

Redline925 said:


> Is this black and white? or black and gray?


Black and Silver


----------



## kybuckhunter34

18javelin said:


> View attachment 224240


Whats up with the 2 string stops?


----------



## Ch73890

Have you done any Bear Arena 34's?


----------



## Crackers

kybuckhunter34 said:


> Whats up with the 2 string stops?


That was a in thing many moons ago. It really did work but today we have better materials so we don't need this anymore


----------



## Crackers

Ch73890 said:


> Have you done any Bear Arena 34's?


Not a 34 but did a 30 last week.....pics coming soon


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Expedition


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## mdewitt71

I sure like the work you do on them HTR No Cam bows..... almost makes me want one. 



Almost that is. :wink:


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> Expedition


Dang, them pics turned out really nice.... gotta save them. :thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers

80# Insanity Cpxl ..... Insane


----------



## DanBlacksher

Mike,

What kinda numbers did the Xpedition shoot. Thank you


----------



## mdewitt71

DanBlacksher said:


> Mike,
> 
> What kinda numbers did the Xpedition shoot. Thank you


See my sig. :wink:


----------



## DanBlacksher

mdewitt71,

Is that the Xcentric 6 or 7 and if its the 6 have you noticed any difference in forgiveness when shooting at distance? I am about to pull the trigger on one. Shot the bow and it blew my mind.

Thank you,
Dan


----------



## bow tech user

Any Bowtech fanatics yet mike?


----------



## mdewitt71

DanBlacksher said:


> mdewitt71,
> 
> Is that the Xcentric 6 or 7 and if its the 6 have you noticed any difference in forgiveness when shooting at distance? I am about to pull the trigger on one. Shot the bow and it blew my mind.
> 
> Thank you,
> Dan


It is the "Xcentric" which is the flagship speed bow, the 6 inch brace version. 
It is really nice for a speed bow and very very quiet after Crackers put his magoc on it. 







Very happy with it. :darkbeer:


----------



## Elite fanboy

Anyone know the wait time to have a bow "crackerized"?


----------



## dblungem

Crackers said:


> Prime Alloy with PCXL cams


Mike - I finally got around to shooting my new bow and I have to say I'm very surprised. As you know, I've shot Hoyt's for more than 25 years. Tried Elite and didn't like it, at all. Took a chance and gave Prime a try based on your recommendation and I have to say that I absolutely love this bow! 

Wife and I shot the other day and after the first arrow went through it, the wife says "it's so quiet". I didnt expect this bow to be this quiet. No hand shock or vibration either. Very solid back wall, holds great, shoots great and most importantly it shoots well for me. There will be a couple of Hoyt's in the classifieds soon - I can't see myself putting this bow down any time soon. 

I can't thank you and Gail enough for all you do for me. I know we went back and forth a lot with arrow choice, etc on this one and I know you went the extra mile for me - thank you! I would highly recommend your service to anyone - great people to deal with, the quailty of your work is beyond expectation and my bows are always perfect when I get them back. You've got a customer for as long as your in business. Thank you again!!


----------



## Crackers

bow tech user said:


> Any Bowtech fanatics yet mike?


Not yet but yours could be first lol


----------



## Crackers

dblungem thank you very much and it's always a pleasure


----------



## speeddemon619

Everything looks great! Gotta ask, how have the boss' been for tuning and shooting?


----------



## bmwlife1976

here is my bowtech experience I recently purchased from another A/T member which came "crackerized". I love it. By far the best shooting bow I have ever shot. Strings are awesome.


----------



## bow tech user

Crackers said:


> Not yet but yours could be first lol


that clould be!loveing RPM you did for me last summer


----------



## Crackers

speeddemon619 said:


> Everything looks great! Gotta ask, how have the boss' been for tuning and shooting?



Doing a couple now so we'll see


----------



## speeddemon619

Can't wait to see photos and hear your results. Thanks!


----------



## Doebuster

What is your opinion on the new prime rival , do they make there speed rating ? How is the draw cycle mr. Crackers ?


----------



## Crackers

Doebuster said:


> What is your opinion on the new prime rival , do they make there speed rating ? How is the draw cycle mr. Crackers ?


I really like both the Rival and the Alloy. They both get their speed rating and are both easily tuned. I have heard some have jumped on here and claimed the new line bows draw lengths are long. The draw lengths on these are no different then that of the Elite bow in that if the let off is set over 80% the draw length will get longer. The draw length on a Elite is 3/16th longer at 85% let off then at 80% and the Prime is 1/8th longer at the same setting. I can not tell you how many Elites have been sent in where I can pull them down on the scale and let go and they won't move....now that is insane and spooky. (they will not leave my shop that way)

Find somewhere to shoot the bows, they are fun and they draw great


----------



## Crackers

To ad to what I wrote above I recommend that everyone shoot as many bows as possible and let your own opinion guide you on what to buy.


----------



## Lilank

Crackers said:


> Athens


This is mine and it shoots Fantastic! !!! Thanks Mr.Mike.It looks even better in person.


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Boss





With Titanium Bolt kit


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## MuddMotorDD

Crackers said:


> Mathews



Mike, Holy smokes that looks good can you make me a set just like this for my HTR? PM sent with bow details thanks…Steve


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump....


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN Dude where you been


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> ShootingABN Dude where you been


you know the deal "Around the world.........and back again" :wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Alive and doing well. I've got some Crackerized Strings that need to go on the Beast....  Hope you are doing well. 

What's your favorite bow this year?


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Alive and doing well. I've got some Crackerized Strings that need to go on the Beast....  Hope you are doing well.
> 
> What's your favorite bow this year?


Ive been shooting the Boss and really enjoying it


----------



## Mbmadness

Need a set of strings for my rival , pm coming your way


----------



## Mbmadness

What were you getting out of a Rival and one stx ? Trying to decide which one to send you ? Thanx and this is one heck of a thread


----------



## Crackers

Mbmadness said:


> What were you getting out of a Rival and one stx ? Trying to decide which one to send you ? Thanx and this is one heck of a thread


What draw length?


----------



## Mbmadness

28"dl. The only thing that might hurt me is i go from heavy triple indoor arrows and gt 22 pro's at 370 grains


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## archerdad

Just like the energizer bunny still going strong


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Well still going any way lol


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## archerdad

Well hopefully you get a break in there and get to go hunting again


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Ross


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Ross


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## archerdad

You can use the diffuser on your flash and it won't be so harsh


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

archerdad said:


> You can use the diffuser on your flash and it won't be so harsh


Must find it first


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## archerdad

Nice purple on that diamond


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers

Red Head


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Obsession


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Obsession


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Coyotehawk

Crackers said:


> BowTech


That sure is a beaut Mike. 

Hopin to get her first kill next week.


----------



## jmarv

Love the look of the Legends you have on here. You do amazing work...PM sent.


----------



## Crackers

2008 BowTech Commander. This bow was sent to me in 08 raw, no finish and in pieces. Sent it to someone on AT back then to have the finish done and after a year trying to get it back it showed up. By this time the bow was out of date and set on the shelve in bags and forgot about until Monday when Gale was cleaning shop. We made strings found a couple missing parts and we now have a brand new 2008 Commander that's never been fired


----------



## Crackers

Why press only Hoyts


----------



## archerdad

Ooooh nice


----------



## mdewitt71

I watched that press in action last time I was at Mike's...... very very nice system.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

I'd love to take a walk through your shop and dig through all your stuff. I can't imagine all the neat old products, and toys laying around.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Mike turned me onto that press......much safer system than other presses.


----------



## Crackers

bowhuntermitch said:


> I'd love to take a walk through your shop and dig through all your stuff. I can't imagine all the neat old products, and toys laying around.


My wife would probably tell you to take it with you lol. She tells me I have way to much "junk" as she calls it


----------



## archerdad

Crackers said:


> Why press only Hoyts


Who is the manufacturer?


----------



## Crackers

Archery Tooling Corp.

Spike Press


----------



## archerdad

Thank you


----------



## Crackers

Played with one of these today


----------



## archerdad

And...... Lol


----------



## Crackers

archerdad said:


> And...... Lol


It works lol


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Crackers said:


> It works lol


How well?


----------



## archerdad

Lol


----------



## Crackers

Works very well. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

I like the change in the riser as this bow has a nice bit of center shot. I took this bow all the way down to the riser and liked the new pockets and pivots a long with the axle inserts so a person won't be chasing shims all over the floor. After setting the timing on the bow (had to since I took it all a part) I eye balled the arrow and the bow was a one shot tune, never had to make another adjustment. I thought the Chill R was nice......they out did themselves on this one.

The bow does do it's IBO rating also and the DL was with in 1/16"


----------



## archerdad

Amazing about the draw length. Sounds cool


----------



## bow tech user

Been thinking about buying a boss how do you like them?i shot one and fell in love!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

The Halon is awesome


----------



## mdewitt71

The Halon is the first Mathews in over a decade I would even consider buying.... very nice looking and shooting rig.
Mike, I cant wait to see some Bowtech BXs come thru with your work !!


----------



## grilling09

Tag


----------



## Doebuster

Let's here some more about that halon ! Let's see it whe u r done , with some numbers Please !


----------



## 7thgenmt

Crackers said:


> 2008 BowTech Commander. This bow was sent to me in 08 raw, no finish and in pieces. Sent it to someone on AT back then to have the finish done and after a year trying to get it back it showed up. By this time the bow was out of date and set on the shelve in bags and forgot about until Monday when Gale was cleaning shop. We made strings found a couple missing parts and we now have a brand new 2008 Commander that's never been fired



isnt that the exploding limb special edition?


----------



## 7thgenmt

tnarb said:


> Pepto woould be what I would call that thing


more like puke


----------



## Doebuster

When are you going to get the new bowtech bt-x ? Looking forward to a review !


----------



## Crackers

Doebuster said:


> When are you going to get the new bowtech bt-x ? Looking forward to a review !



On way


----------



## Crackers

7thgenmt said:


> isnt that the exploding limb special edition?



No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

BTX 29/60 346 IBO and set to 30" IBO was 355 with peep and loop. Bow is set up to shoot a 397gr Injection and it's shooting 298.


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Chris Kyle


----------



## Crackers

Old School Martin


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## archerdad

That Kyle bow looks great


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Chris Kyle


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Obsession


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Beast


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

BowTech Chris Kyle


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> BTX 29/60 346 IBO and set to 30" IBO was 355 with peep and loop. Bow is set up to shoot a 397gr Injection and it's shooting 298.


WOW......
I am really liking that. 
Nice work brother.


----------



## Crackers

I was really pleased with the out come. It's nice when you can gain but not lose the smooth draw



mdewitt71 said:


> WOW......
> I am really liking that.
> Nice work brother.


----------



## MAC 11700

Can hardly wait until I can get my 340 Destroyer over to you Mike.. My limbs should be here hopefully next week.. 

Mac


----------



## whack n stack

Very nice work!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23

Crackers said:


> I was really pleased with the out come. It's nice when you can gain but not lose the smooth draw


From what I've heard the draw on the BTX at 70# 30" feels more like 80#'s. Maybe it was not tuned. Do you really think it is smooth for a 350fps bow? Also a guy I know shot it or tried to shoot one at the ATA show that was only 5#'s more than he normally shoots and got denied.lol


----------



## Crackers

I'm afraid you heard wrong. Compared to the RPM and Prodigy it is a smoother drawing bow. I would advise you to try it yourself and compared to last year's Spyder Turbo this thing is butter


----------



## Crackers

bow tech user said:


> Any Bowtech fanatics yet mike?


Have one now


----------



## xhammer23

Crackers said:


> I'm afraid you heard wrong. Compared to the RPM and Prodigy it is a smoother drawing bow. I would advise you to try it yourself and compared to last year's Spyder Turbo this thing is butter


I believe you and I would love to shoot one but its really hard to test bows for me being left handed. My brothers shop has a lefty on order but Bowtech usually takes their time getting to the lefties. I will report back once I get one in my hands. My brother just got the BT-X last week and he loves the bow.


----------



## Crackers

Waiting for a Leftie also....it bites


----------



## ShootingABN!

Looking good.


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Obsession


----------



## Crackers

Strothers


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## archerdad

Somebody has been busy


----------



## Crackers

archerdad said:


> Somebody has been busy


Yes sir and there is plenty more coming


----------



## archerdad

That is good!!


----------



## motodan00

Crackers said:


> Yes sir and there is plenty more coming



You just got my defiant 34, can't wait to see it when you're done


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

New BTX


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Prime (Canam)


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## motodan00

Crackers said:


> Hoyt


Does this mean that you got it worked out, and it's ready to go?


----------



## Crackers

motodan00 said:


> Does this mean that you got it worked out, and it's ready to go?



Pretty much yipper


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the master!


----------



## camosolo

When I figure out what new bow I want it will be going to CRACKERS! Love his work.


----------



## dmhudson88

2014 Obsession Phoenix RH, 28", 60lb. This bow will be for sale after the hunting season. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## primal-bow

can't wait to see a prime centergy hybrid


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for 2017!


----------



## bornagain

*My New Crackerized Bowtech Reign 6*

Got this from Mike on Friday. Big shout out to him and Gale, Thank You the bow is amazing. Was able to take it our in the woods yesterday.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Awesomeness!


----------



## Crackers

2017 PSE


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews Hybrid


----------



## Crackers

Moxie


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Expedition


----------



## Crackers

Expedition


----------



## Crackers

Expedition


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Bear


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## Crackers

BowTech


----------



## ShootingABN!

Flo Green coming up. :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 500 fps

Mike, I've been so busy I haven't been able to call you during business hours but the Reign 6 is AWESOME!. Thank you so much!


----------



## madman350

Crackers said:


> Elite


Whats color is this bow ? What other string color would work on this?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for the master.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Where's the REALM'S?????


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Where's the REALM'S?????


I have been testing the Realm's and adding strings. Play time about over and I will download the bows on the memory card so I can get them on here.


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> I have been testing the Realm's and adding strings. Play time about over and I will download the bows on the memory card so I can get them on here.


:thumbs_up


----------



## ShootingABN!

Bump for some X's


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Realm


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Realm


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Reign 7


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Realm


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Realm


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech Realm


----------



## deer310sg

Any realm x's crackers? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Realm X
This is one I built for my son who is getting ready for AL ASA


----------



## Crackers

HCA


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Michael Myers

here is a wrath that i purchased and it has been "crakerized"....bow shoots lights out...Grizz


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Obsession


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

X


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

New Breed


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers




----------



## Crackers

Athens


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

X


----------



## Crackers

Strother


----------



## Crackers

Prime


----------



## Crackers

PSE


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Elite


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Obsession


----------



## Crackers

Diamond


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Bowtech


That's the one I'll be selling.... Hate to get rid of it. But I'm excited for the REALMX.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Realm X
> This is one I built for my son who is getting ready for AL ASA


How's he liking it?


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Bowtech Realm


The coveted FDE.


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

2018 Hoyt


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Bowtech


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## Crackers

Mathews


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> Bowtech


I can't wait to pick up! :wink:


----------



## Crackers

New Spike Press. Works on any length and model bow and will adjust to fit any cross bow


----------



## Wapsi-BP

65yd group









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wapsi-BP

Wapsi-BP said:


> 50 group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN!

Nice!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Mike..... Keeping the Thread alive..... What say you? Hope y'all are doing good.


----------



## MOHALucan

Bump. These never get old 

Sent from my SM-N920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millerdyl

I'm sure this has probably been answered but can string color scare deer away? Can they see it?


----------



## mnarcheri

Crackers said:


>


Love it! Nothing better than a single cam.


----------



## Wyckedan

Millerdyl said:


> I'm sure this has probably been answered but can string color scare deer away? Can they see it?


Deer mostly see in greys, but its believed they have a sensitivity to violent and ultraviolet colors, especially blue, and also sensitive to yellow. So stay away from blue, purple, and yellow


----------



## MISSION X3

Millerdyl said:


> I'm sure this has probably been answered but can string color scare deer away? Can they see it?


Most say no. Movement scare deer away. I think this is probably accurate. However, a well established whitetail research facility has determined that whitetail deer can't see many colors, but they can see the color blue 10 times better than humans. Just some Info for you.


----------



## mnarcheri

How long is the wait list for a super tune?


----------



## ShootingABN!

mnarcheri said:


> How long is the wait list for a super tune?


Give him a call.


----------



## deer310sg

My realm x and myself will be heading to Mike's shop in a week or so to get new threads and "crackerized"!!
Just waiting on the word from the boss Gale! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

mnarcheri said:


> How long is the wait list for a super tune?


I called to get strings made a week ago Thursday. Gale said 2 weeks.
I'm driving up to get them installed, tuned.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

Been a way for awhile moving and busy. I think I'll freshen up the thread with a few new pics. We have added a few new looks.


----------



## brownclown2

love seeing all the pictures. looking at doing some strings myself and would love to see more pics posted with string colors used.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Welcome back, Crackers! On of the best threads to ever grace AT!


----------



## soldierarcher

Cannot wait to send you my Traverse next month!


----------



## ParkerBow

As always awesome job Mike and Gale


----------



## ShootingABN!

Thanks Mike for bringing ole school back! Show off those new MO white roots....


----------



## Crackers

ShootingABN! said:


> Thanks Mike for bringing ole school back! Show off those new MO white roots....


Doing one now so maybe tomorrow>>>>>>>>


----------



## Crackers

White Country Roots


----------



## Crackers

PSE Mach 1

Anyone have a fix for making the Pics load right-side up instead of whichever way the page wants to load them??


----------



## Crackers

Going back through memory lane and I can't remember who did the cake. 




Crackers said:


> Here is more stuff be for I leave for Metro


----------



## soldierarcher

Hey Mike, Throw up some pic's of my Traverse.


----------



## ShootingABN!

soldierarcher said:


> Hey Mike, Throw up some pic's of my Traverse.



yes please


----------



## jfin4480

Crackers said:


> PSE Mach 1
> 
> Anyone have a fix for making the Pics load right-side up instead of whichever way the page wants to load them??


On my phone if I do a screen shot of the picture I want and then upload that screen shot it will be correct. Not sure why, but it works for me.


----------



## Crackers

soldierarcher said:


> Hey Mike, Throw up some pic's of my Traverse.[/QUOTE
> 
> Probably want it done first LOL


----------



## Crackers

4 Traverse getting done now and one goes this evening. I will post pics when we're done


----------



## ShootingABN!

…


----------



## Crackers

31.5” 60lbs 468grs 286


----------



## Crackers

I apologize for the pics being sideways. Use to be able to control how pics posted but the those days are gone.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Crackers said:


> I apologize for the pics being sideways. Use to be able to control how pics posted but the those days are gone.


So many upgrades????? Right???? LOL good old AT has been up and down.


----------



## deer310sg

Here's my 50 lb traverse done by mike last summer! Perfection as usual!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

How'd you get that upright?


----------



## Crackers

Vertix just finished


----------



## hunterhewi

Mike, are you uploading from an I Phone?


----------



## Crackers

hunterhewi said:


> Mike, are you uploading from an I Phone?


These last few times yes


----------



## deer310sg

Crackers said:


> How'd you get that upright?


Mike, when you post thread, then choose to take pic from phone. Then send pic. Try not to use your gallery of pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

After you take the pic, go into your gallery, hit edit and rotate the pic 90 degrees then save it. Hit edit again and rotate pic to how u want it to appear on AT. Works 100% of the time for me


----------



## Crackers

PSE Mach 1


----------



## Crackers

I think I might need some updating lol


----------



## slim9300

Crackers said:


> I think I might need some updating lol


Looking good Mike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnarb

Is this the longest running thread on AT?


----------



## Hunter5400

tnarb said:


> Is this the longest running thread on AT?


Nope. There are older ones in the game forum.


----------



## slim9300

tnarb said:


> Is this the longest running thread on AT?


It must be close. I was a member 3 years before this thread started. It was 2004 when I started sending my bows to Crackers also. Hard to believe Mike has been dialing me in for 17 years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers

slim9300 said:


> It must be close. I was a member 3 years before this thread started. It was 2004 when I started sending my bows to Crackers also. Hard to believe Mike has been dialing me in for 17 years now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Making me feel OLD


----------



## slim9300

Crackers said:


> Making me feel OLD


Time goes by too fast! That’s for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOfKnight

I’ll be sending a bow or two down to Mike in the coming weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle

I’ll be contacting you tomorrow. I’m wanting new strings and my bow tuned. I’m 3 hours from you, but willing to make the drive. That way I can have it tuned in person!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Burtle said:


> I’ll be contacting you tomorrow. I’m wanting new strings and my bow tuned. I’m 3 hours from you, but willing to make the drive. That way I can have it tuned in person!


You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Crackers

I think I might still have a few more in me LOL


----------



## Burtle

Crackers said:


> I think I might still have a few more in me LOL


called and got a RMA number. Shipping my bow out tomorrow!


----------

